# What are you listening to?



## Melensdad

Here are some pretty amazing music videos:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7quHfZ5IYgw]YouTube - she wants me back[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doL5rl_0Zvo&feature=related]YouTube - I DONT CARE WHO YOU ARE[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37jN4MfNCSs]YouTube - Shane's Beatboxing and sounds with Just Awesome[/ame]



Clearly I saved the best for last....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXb6bjCCtuY]YouTube - Average Homeboy ORIGINAL FULL VERSION! DENNY BLAZIN HAZEN[/ame]


Proof that you don't need to record everything you do


----------



## muleman RIP

How in hell do you find chit like this??


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i listen to both types of music country and western my favorite would be rednecks white socks and blue ibbon beer


----------



## Melensdad

muleman said:


> How in hell do you find chit like this??



Digging through that stack of albums you had at your garage sale


----------



## Big Dog

Bob,

Like me make a few suggestions ...........



Go back to work, retirement isn't working for you
Please visit your doctor and have your meds adjusted
Stop drinking
Stay out of the heat while doing all the above


----------



## MuskokaGirl

MGMT - Congratulations


----------



## JEV

I'm listening to the voices in my head, therefore I must go for now.But I will be back , my pretties, to provide you with joy and enlightenment. I must leave...


----------



## darroll

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQBW6G0hSrs"]YouTube- Andy Williams' Speak Softly, Love (from 'The Godfather')[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Five Finger Death Punch*

*Bad Company *

Kick ass remake 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNHlVo0cPa8"]YouTube- Five Finger Death Punch Bad Company[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^yup!


----------



## pirate_girl

I'd been listening to John Waite's Midnight Rendezvous, but I can't find a decent youtube link to post.
They're all either too tinny or muffled.. bah!


----------



## pirate_girl

This!
The song is so awesome.
Never been a real fan of BNL.. but this one is the bomb! 

Barenaked Ladies- Every Subway Car

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KipUyp2dERs"]YouTube- Barenaked Ladies- "Every Subway Car" (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Josh Rouse - Quiet Town 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsbuMOWs3jU&feature=channel"]YouTube- Josh Rouse - Quiet Town[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm So Afraid- Fleetwood Mac 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OrtLxsqSic"]YouTube- Fleetwood Mac -  I'm So Afraid - The Dance - 1997[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Heard some R E O a bit ago from the album  You can tune a piano ,but You can't tune a fish .  So I'm listening to this in the background .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ien7oL9hh10&feature=search"]YouTube- Roll With The Changes - REO Speedwagon (1978)[/ame]
Great song !!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Agreed John. Very good song!
Now I'll be singing and humming it all day at work lol
Later!


----------



## Big Dog

Rush Limbaugh .........................


----------



## nixon

Big Dog said:


> Rush Limbaugh .........................



BD , Are you talking about this song ?  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGDT7wKvdRk&feature=search"]YouTube- "Love Me, I'm A Liberal" Jello/Mojo[/ame]
Sorry , what was I thinking ? that's more than likelyfrom "bath tub boy " Olberman . 
My bad >


----------



## Big Dog

My parties  ............... and BTW, my brother is coming home on 9/2 and we're having a party at my place on 9/4 ............. All FF members invited, be nice to have RSVP. I'll make an announcement more formal later!

One of my favorites, I ain't much on lyrics but this is one of the best IMO!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK5z9mwEJHQ"]YouTube- Dire Straits - My Parties + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Pink Floyd/Lennon* mashup. I guess it's kinda neat...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAjiDDke1oI"]YouTube- Wish You Were Here- Pink Floyd feat. John Lennon[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> *Pink Floyd/Lennon* mashup. I guess it's kinda neat...
> 
> YouTube- Wish You Were Here- Pink Floyd feat. John Lennon



OMG! that is so awesome!
Good find Ironman! 
Reps!


----------



## pirate_girl

Jimmy Buffett- A Pirate Looks At 40

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQGTaS0IFOs"]YouTube- A pirate looks at 40[/ame]

Son Of A Sailor

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYYf2iFi0zU"]YouTube- jimmy buffett - Son of a Son of a Sailor - Box Set[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH4odHVfF5E"]At This Moment[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Stevie Nicks - Has Anyone Ever Written Anything For You 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjGYt_GO6c0"]YouTube- Stevie Nicks - Has Anyone Ever Written Anything For You[/ame]


----------



## darroll

I donate this song to the Little Pirate. 

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/tompall-glaser-put-another-log-on-the-fire/9ee129602f2c4c9b08579ee129602f2c4c9b0857-225215120495?q=music%20put%20another%20log%20on%20the%20fire&FORM=VIRE1


----------



## pirate_girl

Nina Gordon - Tonight And The Rest Of My Life 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K61UPjpagBs"]YouTube- Nina Gordon - Tonight And The Rest Of My Life[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

My daughter Katie likes this....kinda sad he is gone.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gbz-Lau5tc"]YouTube- Patrick Swayze - She's like the wind[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

darroll said:


> I donate this song to the Little Pirate.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...=music put another log on the fire&FORM=VIRE1


 ewww!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Glenn Frey- I've Got Mine

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4004469/Glenn_Frey_Ive_got_mine


----------



## pirate_girl

Chris Robinson- Barefoot By The Cherry Tree

8/24/02

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=383h0YYeqvE"]YouTube- CHRIS ROBINSON - BAREFOOT BY THE CHERRY TREE[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Steve Winwood-Spanish Dancer

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tpyug3kAp2M"]YouTube- Steve Winwood-Spanish Dancer[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

James Blunt....i have become a big fan.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf4xgf3gL4w"]YouTube- James Blunt - Same Mistake[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Just heard this song on rock radio- haven't heard it in a long time!

Tom Petty- A Woman In Love

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm2JWykYZmE"]YouTube- "A Woman In Love (It's Not Me) STUDIO RECORDING" - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - HARD PROMISES[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Just heard this song on rock radio- haven't heard it in a long time!
> 
> Tom Petty- A Woman In Love
> 
> YouTube- "A Woman In Love (It's Not Me) STUDIO RECORDING" - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - HARD PROMISES



Uh oh ... is this a sign ................ ?


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Uh oh ... is this a sign ................ ?


Never.. 

The Smithereens- A Girl Like You

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0s4_PKJKbU&feature=related"]YouTube- The Smithereens- A Girl Like You[/ame]


----------



## darroll

Don't laugh, it's the only kind of music around here.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYTSwGNLPsE"]YouTube- Waylon Jennings - Ladies Love Outlaws[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

darroll said:


> Don't laugh, it's the only kind of music around here.
> 
> YouTube- Waylon Jennings - Ladies Love Outlaws




Yuck! pass! Darroll!!!!!!!

What else ya got to offer at this hour? LOL


----------



## darroll

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/speak-softly-love-theme-from-the-godfather-original/2553ec407c61820922682553ec407c6182092268-165682742113?q=Godfather%20Movie


----------



## pirate_girl

darroll said:


> http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...407c6182092268-165682742113?q=Godfather Movie



Nahh.. I prefer this..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24FT3u-lhg4"]YouTube- Billy Idol - Cradle Of Love[/ame]


----------



## darroll

Your music is counterfeit. 
Have another slow gin fizzie………………………………….

HA, Ha


----------



## waybomb

An oldy from Growing Concern. My good friend Dan is the organist. 

I'm sure you've heard "In A Godda Da Vida"? The album organ track was put down by Danny, not a member of the group Iron Butterfly. Also recorded for Cryin Shame.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIo2JaUxAEo&feature=related"]YouTube- The Growing Concern - What Kind Of Life[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

That's sloe gin fizzle,Shorty.. and your video doesn't work 
and I know how you did that lol



darroll said:


> Your music is counterfeit.
> Have another slow gin fizzie………………………………….
> 
> HA, Ha



Blind Melon- No Rain 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYlAwvz8uwc&feature=related"]YouTube- Blind Melon - No Rain[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Listening to at the moment...
Cooling fan of a Yokagowa WT3000 power analyser, and a Chroma 61603 1500VA programmable AC source.
http://tmi.yokogawa.com/products/di...er-analyzers/wt3000-precision-power-analyzer/
http://www.chromaate.com/product/61600_Series_Programmable_AC_Source.htm


----------



## pirate_girl

This!
A song from The Doobie Brothers new album.

Nobody, me likeee a lot!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3GBT1bGIV4"]YouTube- The Doobie Brothers - "Nobody" (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I was just listening to this :[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKjEHfHINQ"]YouTube- Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtCDjV_WrDc"]YouTube- Simon & Garfunkel - Homeward Bound[/ame]
Good stuff !!!


----------



## muleman RIP

I am sitting here listening to the wife and the dog snoring in tandem.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well I was listening to music, then I had the Bengals/Colts game on, then I went to the bathroom and peed and flushed the loo (just now)...
Now?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuSM1qLclrQ"]YouTube- It Keeps You Running-The Doobie Brothers[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> I was just listening to this :YouTube- Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original)
> YouTube- Simon & Garfunkel - Homeward Bound
> Good stuff !!!



Good stuff for sure, John.


----------



## nixon

I'm in a '60's mood .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6jxxagVEO4"]YouTube- The Byrds - Turn Turn Turn (To Everything There Is A Season)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH6UnvSlahc"]YouTube- The Byrds Eight Miles High (Remastered)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

And, then there is this .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4"]YouTube- Otis Redding-Sitting on the dock of the bay[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I have to add this as well.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct4sVVqeoUE"]YouTube- Right Place , Wrong Time[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaPnOASOWIU"]YouTube- Dobie Gray. Drift away[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Stevie- Landslide
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsLykJ17Oxc&feature=related"]YouTube- Fleetwood Mac - The Dance -1997- Landslide[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Great song ! Made Me look for this one 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCFiUokJPHo"]YouTube- ~Crystal~Buckingham-Nicks[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

.. and that one made me look for this one! lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MUxCzEhLQY"]YouTube- Fleetwood Mac 1973 Midnight Special[/ame]

and this..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXZf833Gnxw&feature=related"]YouTube- Fleetwood Mac-Live 70's[/ame]


----------



## nixon

And,then there was this  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk"]YouTube- Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

.. and this..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXkyEcUwzW8"]YouTube- Tom Petty And Stevie Nicks - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHMLraw98BU"]YouTube- Tears for Fears   GoodNight Song[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

My favorite female artist. While there are many that I think are good(Patsy Cline, Striesand, Stevie Nicks Allison Krauss and some others), none have the vocal range combined with sining in numerous genres. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=082KfTzWOxE&feature=related"]YouTube- Linda Ronstadt - You're No Good (1976) Offenbach, Germany[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMgr4AGx7yc"]YouTube- Linda Ronstadt - Down So Low (1976) Offenbach, Germany[/ame]

With one of her early bands. Some band called the Eagles...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IUw5A0WKM8"]YouTube- Desperado[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMJOstCX3_c&feature=related"]YouTube- BRUNA VIOLA MÚSICA MELHOR SAÍDA COMPOSIÇÃO DE MANOELA ALBINO[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

mixing it up...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCCWXAp49So&feature=related"]YouTube- There's Only One Way To Rock -Van Halen-[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Thsi was awesome at the Cow Palace, San Francisco, 1985. I lost my jersey that had the 55mph sign with the slash thru it. It even glowed in the dark!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyJWVw6xqY0"]YouTube- 1985 Sammy Hagar "I Can't Drive 55" (Farm Aid)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I was just going through some songs on You tube and came across this . 
It's absolutely beautiful .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6xb_ddP4nM"]YouTube- The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Mother Freedom- Bread
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00b7SIi4NOE


----------



## pirate_girl

Time- Alan Parsons Project
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvwrSdMY7dQ"]YouTube        - Alan Parsons Project "TIME"[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ithYo2pCCyc"]YouTube        - Lynyrd Skynyrd- Sweet Home Alabama[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

My wife & I,s favorite song . Lonestar Amazed . 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8"]YouTube        - Lonestar - amazed[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhTE55ek460"]YouTube        - Buena Vista Social Club ft Ibrahim Ferrer "Compositor Confundido"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I was listening to these two versions of the song.
I think I prefer Annie Lennox over Neil Young's version, even tho I am a die hard Neil Young fan.
Annie Lennox - Don't Let It Bring You Down (Neil Young Cover)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xicsALcqoN8"]YouTube        - Annie Lennox - Don't Let It Bring U Down[/ame]

Neil-
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilbgvmoF0VA"]YouTube        - Neil Young - Don't Let It Bring You Down[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQdVDJL_n6A"]Carrol County[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Dancing Queen*

*ABBA*

They finally fixed this song


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njwGpdXUFV8"]YouTube        - Abba-Dancing Queen(Metal Version)[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWgZ_MSMHgw"]YouTube        - Beyonce Knowles singing the Star Spangled Banner![/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Night!  

The Valley Road- Bruce Hornsby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Enw5aWLgnis"]YouTube        - Dedication to the Railroads in Missouri[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHTuxSzUacg&feature=related"]YouTube        - linda ronstadt & dolly parton & emmylou harris   after the goldrush[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjjYM4mn8XQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - Dolly Parton & Emmylou Harris & Linda Ronstadt - The Sweetes[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNx_Cxz_zO8"]YouTube        - Sam Bush[/ame]


----------



## darroll

Emmy Lou be my favorite.


----------



## RNE228

Pickin
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8KBhnebwE&feature=related"]YouTube        - Jerry Reed And Chet Atkins Jerrys Breakdown[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

There ain't too many with more talent than this man! .......... and Rick Wright on keyboards is amazing too, may he rest in peace!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCSFz_YycYA"]YouTube        - David Gilmour in Royal Albert Hall - Coming Back to Life[/ame]

A Great Day for Freedom solo ................

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTY-MMlBP5E"]YouTube        - David Gilmour Solo[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Right now Tom Cochrane is in the player , He only had one real hit, and this is it .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3sMjm9Eloo"]YouTube        - Tom Cochrane - Life Is A Highway[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Never noticed the bassist before, Emma Anzai 






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2bohKixLt8"]YouTube        - You're Going Down - Sick Puppies[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Ironman said:


> Never noticed the bassist before, Emma Anzai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube        - You're Going Down - Sick Puppies



That's on my current playlist, I hear it everyday off my MP3. We need to get together and Rock this place!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ironman

Big Dog said:


> That's on my current playlist, I hear it everyday off my MP3. We need to get together and Rock this place!!!!!!!!!!


Hell Yeah!


----------



## Big Dog

Ironman said:


> Hell Yeah!



Ok, you started it it .................

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOxyQO3B558"]YouTube        - Powerman 5000 -  Show Me What You've Got   -  2009 [ New album ][/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VCvSJo-yC0"]YouTube        - 10 Years - Shoot It Out[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Ironman said:


> YouTube        - 10 Years - Shoot It Out



Damn another on my playlist, this is scary ........... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gLxsQAU2uI"]YouTube        - Drowning Pool - Enemy (US Version)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Big Dog said:


> Damn another on my playlist, this is scary ...........
> 
> YouTube        - Drowning Pool - Enemy (US Version)





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ea_7J1hffs"]YouTube        - Mudvayne - Forget To Remember[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Ironman said:


> YouTube        - Mudvayne - Forget To Remember



^ One of my favorites ...........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCmFeb72Uj4"]YouTube        - Thousand Foot Krutch - Fire It Up[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Nice.... new one to me.

One on my old playlist

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBaIQreV8Yk"]YouTube        - HELLYEAH - Alcohaulin' Ass[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Ironman said:


> Nice.... new one to me.
> 
> One on my old playlist
> 
> YouTube        - HELLYEAH - Alcohaulin' Ass



You did good! My favorite HELLYEAH is "You Wouldn't Know"

Here is one of my old ones ........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpZafqKl1g8"]YouTube        - Nonpoint - Alive and Kicking Video[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Damn, Nonpoint puts out some good stuff. 
One more...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDKM181eTsM"]YouTube        - Seether - Breakdown[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Now why isn't that one in on my MP3 ........... ???



Let's do this again sometime, I had fun!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLt01iTBxXI"]YouTube        - [RSMV] Damageplan - Save Me[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Double - The Captain Of Her Heart*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBlx1JffMQ4"]YouTube        - Double - The Captain Of Her Heart (Official U.S. Version)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I was just relaxing to this even as We speak . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6UrAroBHsM"]YouTube        - Love Will Keep Us Together by Captain & Tennille[/ame]

Well , not really . But thanks for listening !


----------



## Big Dog

Why do I get the feeling I'm sitting in a Dairy Queen ................. 

Think I'll go make a trip down to the corner bar ..................... listen to a little Dimebag and Coe

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2jwYmXuJio"]YouTube        - Rebel Meets Rebel - "Nothin' to Lose" Big Vin Records[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

dis is on the radio right now..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-8VIAZh9j0"]YouTube        - FLEETWOOD MAC SAVE ME[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

These two, queued up..


Collective Soul- The World I Know

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7TLTjqUyog&ob=av2e"]YouTube        - Collective Soul - The World I Know (Video)[/ame]

Gerry Rafferty- Home and Dry

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOHiZACoYFI"]YouTube        - GERRY RAFFERTY'S HOME & DRY (1979)[/ame]


----------



## tommu56

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH_npzCeg30"]YouTube        - Dr Hook and the Medicine Show - The cover of the rollin' stone (1973)[/ame]


----------



## Smoke King

_*This*_....is how _*I*_ roll .......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7_YNTQmtGg"]YouTube        - Unknown Hinson - Venus Bound[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Al Stewart*

*Year of the Cat*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM7LR46zrQU"]YouTube        - Al Stewart - Year of the cat[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Angie- The Stones

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXRExocnpUw"]YouTube        - The Rolling Stones - Angie - w/ lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Disarm- Smashing Pumpkins 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JiTrzx28H8"]YouTube        - Disarm- Smashing Pumpkins[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Robert Plant. Just picked up the latest "Band of Joy" CD. First two cuts are good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tom Petty- I Should Have Known It

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0wXkZhq208&feature=related"]YouTube        - TOM PETTY & HEARTBREAKERS..i should have known it with lyrics HD[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhaPuRrAvjU"]YouTube        - Robert Plant & The Band Of Joy "House Of Cards"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The dog barking..


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmIlUKo4dQc&feature=related"]YouTube        - Sheryl Crow - My Favorite Mistake[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Mat Kearney, _Beathe in, Breathe out_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6GUrBjOZ8Q"]YouTube        - Mat Kearney - Breathe In Breathe Out (video with images)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nina Gordon -_ Tonight And The Rest Of My Life _


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K61UPjpagBs"]YouTube        - Nina Gordon - Tonight And The Rest Of My Life[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Summer loving.. happened so fast.......


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu-7rPdFjvI"]YouTube        - Christina Aguilera - Candyman[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YIHvK5WN7I"]YouTube        - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Lenny (Live at El Mocambo)[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

RNE228 said:


> YouTube        - Christina Aguilera - Candyman



I LIKE IT!


----------



## pirate_girl

Love- John Lennon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GmVajkqLNU&feature=related"]YouTube        - Love - John Lennon[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Traffic- Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVd2TmtcBG0"]YouTube        - TRAFFIC The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys 02  The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys PART 1[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Victor Manuelle, _Mirame_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDdT4mZDG8Y"]YouTube        - Mirame - Victor Manuelle (Version Original)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

me mira, olé!


----------



## jpr62902

Te gusta, I see.


----------



## jpr62902

La India es muy magnifica.

_Estupida_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9dfpkTHSks&feature=related"]YouTube        - estupida - la india oficial[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Te gusta, I see.


Si senor.. mas, por favor...


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> La India es muy magnifica.
> 
> _Estupida_:
> 
> YouTube        - estupida - la india oficial




Me gustaria hacer eso con usted 
Puede bailar acostado?


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Si senor.. mas, por favor...


 


pirate_girl said:


> Me gustaria hacer eso con usted
> Puede bailar acostado?


 
Sure wish I understood Espanol.

Mas para ti, Lola.

Marc Anthony, _Tu Amor Hace me Bien_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOKutdlQEvY"]YouTube        - Marc Anthony - Tu Amor Me Hace Bien (LYRICA)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> *Sure wish I understood Espanol.*
> 
> Mas para ti, Lola.
> 
> Marc Anthony, _Tu Amor Hace me Bien_:
> 
> YouTube        - Marc Anthony - Tu Amor Me Hace Bien (LYRICA)



I think you do.. 
Gracias a ti, querida


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> I think you do..
> Gracias a ti, querida


 
De nada, Lolita.

_Contra la Corriente_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gDLGyFiyz4&feature=related"]YouTube        - Marc Anthony - Contra La Corriente[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing??
Que? no lo entiendes?


----------



## pirate_girl

Marshall Crenshaw- Someday Someway

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPl1Qa9l-AU"]YouTube        - Someday Someway[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Nothing??
> Que? no lo entiendes?


 
iMi Espanol sux muy grande!



pirate_girl said:


> Marshall Crenshaw- Someday Someway
> 
> YouTube - Someday Someway


 
But Marshall Crenshaw rox!

_Crying, Waiting, Hoping_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNDt0GYTG8s&feature=related"]YouTube        - Marshall Crenshaw - Crying Waiting Hoping[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

The All-American Rejects, from the early days.  _Swing, Swing_:

http://www.youtube.com/user/aarejectstv?blend=1&ob=4#p/f/14/KtypSRcwIhA


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> iMi Espanol sux muy grande!
> 
> 
> 
> But Marshall Crenshaw rox!
> 
> _Crying, Waiting, Hoping_:
> 
> YouTube        - Marshall Crenshaw - Crying Waiting Hoping




Just call me Peggy Sue..

Damn! Wolfman Jack!


----------



## jpr62902

And for all you cheaters out there ..... 

The All-American Rejects, _Dirty Little Secret_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elrPhnJRxjw"]YouTube        - All American Rejects - Dirty Little Secret[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> The All-American Rejects, from the early days.  _Swing, Swing_:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/aarejectstv?blend=1&ob=4#p/f/14/KtypSRcwIhA



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3Lh7P54bN8"]YouTube        - Tracey Ullman - They Don't Know About Us (1983 Video)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube - Tracey Ullman - They Don't Know About Us (1983 Video)


 
Gotta love anything with Sir James Paul McCartney in it!


----------



## jpr62902

Listen to Sir Paul's harmonies in this one ...

The Beatles, _This Boy_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QrKLlDNeMc&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Beatles - This Boy[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY-BzepTXkA"][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Listen to Sir Paul's harmonies in this one ...
> 
> The Beatles, _This Boy_:
> 
> YouTube        - The Beatles - This Boy



The Beatles???
Yeah!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0YifXhm-Zc"]YouTube        - Beatles - She Loves You[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Yeah!

From _Help!:_

_The Night Before:_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0mQGH7cq4Y"]YouTube        - The Night Before - The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

_Dr. Robert_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFmSQKv8yF8"]YouTube        - Dr. Robert - The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Sir Paul's finest vocal effort, IMHO.

_She's a Woman_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ByhkwgqyCE"]YouTube        - THE BEATLES - SHE'S A WOMAN[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Paul and Wings--

_Let Me Roll It_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUsRDzGOyNI"]YouTube        - LET ME ROLL IT (LIVE)[/ame]

_Maybe I'm Amazed_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVpd6uhLJi8"]YouTube        - Paul McCartney - Maybe I'm Amazed (Live)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> The Beatles???
> Yeah!
> 
> YouTube - Beatles - She Loves You


 
Du glaubst sie liebt nur mich,
Gestern hab Ich sie gesehen!
Sie denkt ya nur an dich,
Und du solltest zu ihr gehen!

_Sie Leibt Dich_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT6xiYUtlT4"]YouTube        - The Beatles - She Loves You in German[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Du glaubst sie liebt nur mich,
> Gestern hab Ich sie gesehen!
> Sie denkt ya nur an dich,
> Und du solltest zu ihr gehen!
> 
> _Sie Leibt Dich_:
> 
> YouTube        - The Beatles - She Loves You in German



Funny, _"whoooooooooo!!_" still sounds the same in German!


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Funny, _"whoooooooooo!!_" still sounds the same in German!


 
Jawohl, und es ist noch ausgezeichnet, nicht wahr?

_And Your Bird Can Sing_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_P71QAEZKs"]YouTube        - The Beatles - And Your Bird Can Sing - 2009 Remaster [Stereo][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Jawohl, und es ist noch ausgezeichnet, nicht wahr?
> 
> _And Your Bird Can Sing_:
> 
> YouTube        - The Beatles - And Your Bird Can Sing - 2009 Remaster [Stereo]



Ja! es ist ..
Are we goin' German now Jimmy?


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Ja! es ist ..
> Are we goin' German now Jimmy?


 
My Spanish is almost non-existent.  My German is at least crappy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Steely Dan - Babylon Sisters
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2HvfQtE8CQ"]YouTube        - Steely Dan - Babylon Sisters[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Love Steely Dan, but I'm still on a Beatles kick.  Great vid here:

_Hello, Goodbye_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fup2KSfXTW8&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Beatles - Hello Goodbye [HIGH QUALITY][/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

And I wish this one were longer ...

_Sargeant Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (Reprise):_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUImpeQG66U"]YouTube        - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (Reprise)- The Beatles (Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh! Darling
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLnVOyhqSi8"]YouTube        - THE BEATLES   -  OH! DARLING[/ame]

I Want To Hold Your Hand
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_csEEI4PFE"]YouTube        - The Beatles - I Want To Hold Your Hand[/ame]

Got To Get You Into My Liiiiife.. (do do do do do doooooo ........)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zORWVa_JyV8"]YouTube        - The Beatles Got To Get You Into My Life Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Got To Get You Into My Liiiiife.. (do do do do do doooooo ........)
> 
> YouTube - The Beatles Got To Get You Into My Life Lyrics


 
Awesome tune!

_Fixing a Hole_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10vU7Qo-NlU&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Beatles - Fixing a hole[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

In My Life

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI0Q8ytD44Y"]YouTube        - the beatles/ in my life[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I was listening to Anderson Cooper interview Eminem on 60 Minutes.
When did he join them at 60 Minutes?


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> I was listening to Anderson Cooper interview Eminem on 60 Minutes.
> When did he join them at 60 Minutes?


Me to, it was interesting even tho I don't roll that way. 





I was listening to a strange mash up..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U13xOvDa19U"]YouTube        - Stayin' Alive In The Wall (Pink Floyd vs Bee Gees Mashup) by Wax Audio[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I like that! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Love this song!

Toad The Wet Sprocket- Something's Always Wrong

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp1ZGW9MdbI"]YouTube        - Toad The Wet Sprocket - Something's Always Wrong[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

My Wife


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Joss Stone - Right To Be Wrong 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHVSptF3_G8"]YouTube        - Joss Stone - Right To Be Wrong[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

I wish I could post some from his latest "Black Swans and Wormhole Wizards", it's another great treat for the Satch fan. I've been listening to it since I got it for my BD ......... 

So until some of the new stuff shows up here's one of his classics!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOsgv_X_cV8"]YouTube        - Joe Satriani - Flying In A Blue Dream (Satriani LIVE!)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Gerry Rafferty- Bring It All Home

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF9OysDwZCo"]YouTube        - Bring It All Home - Gerry Rafferty[/ame]


----------



## darroll

Last night on TV (can I use that?)
Those drivers in the Himalaya’s passing on hairpin curves, where there is only room for one car, etc.
This program is taking the place of Ice Road Truckers.
It’s the most bazaar program I ever watched.


----------



## pirate_girl

Heart- "Hey You" from Red Velvet Car

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiK0YBhBmD8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Heart - Hey You [Live][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Robert Plant- Ship Of Fools

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc-eDaEZ4LU"]YouTube        - Robert Plant-Ship of Fools[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

The Mavericks, _Tonight, the Bottle let me Down_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk6fcGL1DI0"]YouTube        - The Mavericks - Tonight The Bottle Let Me Down[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh! toe-tappin' stuff! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Collective Soul-- Heavy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46g8zDcziL0"]YouTube        - Collective Soul - Heavy With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Goo Goo Dolls-- Slide

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5HDE4NxEU0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Goo Goo Dolls - Slide (official music video)[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

One of the few with a few lyrics (harmonica ain't bad either) .......... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVnfarYmjDw"]YouTube        - Joe Satriani - Big Bad Moon[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what am i listening to?


JIMI HENDRIX EXPERIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dargo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0---Q97pG4&feature=related"]YouTube        - Come Monday ~ Jimmy Buffett[/ame]

And, since this was my song for my daughter who is fighting for her vision right now...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82QevrgStps"]Little Miss Magic[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Mona Lisas & Mad Hatters - Elton John 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tRgYfQ48A0"]YouTube        - Mona Lisas & Mad Hatters - Elton John (Honky Chateau 9 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

I'm in the mood for a little Chuck Mangioni  (my video, btw.)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8QVclWJhaQ"]YouTube        - Sun n Fun 2010.wmv[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> I'm in the mood for a little Chuck Mangioni  (my video, btw.)
> 
> YouTube        - Sun n Fun 2010.wmv




I ticked through that pretty fast.
Nice wave.. nice flight.. yeah.. a little bumpety bump on the landing, but I'd trust ya Capt. Larry Av8r in that plane.. 
Nice video..


----------



## pirate_girl

I am in a Steely Dan mood this evening.


Deacon Blues- Steely Dan

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A0wGO3c2T8"]YouTube        - Steely Dan-Deacon Blues with Lyrics[/ame]

 and..Midnight Cruiser 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD_DyoB4Cjs"]YouTube        - Steely Dan - Midnight Cruiser[/ame]

and...Dirty Work


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCIEO__Vyic"]YouTube        - Steely Dan - Dirty Work[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

random-

Chi Coltrane - Thunder and Lightning 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xze0QhGBidc"]YouTube        - Chi Coltrane - Thunder and Lightning[/ame]


Joni Mitchell - Help Me 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPG69s5x4N8"]YouTube        - Joni Mitchell - Help Me[/ame]

Timbaland - Apologize

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePyRrb2-fzs"]YouTube        - Timbaland - Apologize (feat. One Republic)[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

Eddie Grant - Electric Avenue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA5MtAmT24g"]YouTube        - Electric Avenue  - Eddy Grant  (HQ Audio)[/ame]


...and a little Elvis

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oKR9MYYdBM"]YouTube        - Elvis - Promised Land[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Best version of the best song ever recorded, as far as I am concerned.

I'm So Afraid- Fleetwood Mac 

Lindsey Buckingham kills me every single time with his guitar solos.
Awesome..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OrtLxsqSic"]YouTube        - Fleetwood Mac -  I'm So Afraid - The Dance - 1997[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Massive Attack - Teardrop 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jzn92Qmbqg"]YouTube        - Massive Attack - Teardrop[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

I'm listening to some modern psychedelic stuff... it's a good song to get lost in.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnRwaOrqRHM"]YouTube        - Earthless Sonic Prayer Part 1[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Stevie Nicks - Sorcerer 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QYkHf9vl6w"]YouTube        - Stevie Nicks - Sorcerer (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

I'm in a mood...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vSAOrpKlgY"]YouTube        - Fuck you like an animal - Nine inch nails[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fVE8kSM43I&playnext=1&videos=s8ye7k8ecYQ&feature=artistob"]YouTube        - Slipknot - Duality[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Deep Purple, _Hush_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLzqQupzzmA"]YouTube        - Hush - Deep Purple[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

T. Rex, _20th Century Boy_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ylww2dOW7fg"]YouTube        - 20th Century Boy[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rob Zombie anyone?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCtVRKPFTys"]YouTube        - Rob Zombie-Sick Bubblegum [UNCENSORED MUSIC VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Oasis, _Champagne Supernova_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3C7DECI0jU"]YouTube        - Oasis - Champagne Supernova[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^^


----------



## pirate_girl

Collective Soul - All 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d_ZMpEiM1I"]YouTube        - Collective Soul - All[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

GFR, _I'm Your Captain_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY"]YouTube        - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## jpr62902

The Kings, _Switchin' to Glide_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82Z9oGKvOFs"]YouTube        - The Kings - This beat Goes On / Switchin to Glide[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Lisa Hannigan - Lille

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaFs_uEfqhM"]YouTube        - Lisa Hannigan - Lille (official video) - please click view in higher quality below this youtube box[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Toni Braxton- Spanish Guitar..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvd3qCnsAaY&ob=av2e"]YouTube        - Toni Braxton - Spanish Guitar[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Mull Of Kintyre- Paul McCartney

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JPHNuAAZDE"]YouTube        - Paul McCartney - Mull Of Kintyre[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

I just hate it when some song comes on a TV commercial or you hear it on the radio and you can't get the stupid thing out of your head.  Here you guys listen this one for me a bit.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p02DgHeGdyI"]Roller Skates[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Mull Of Kintyre again, now that I've clicked on this thread lol


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGT9GDUTmBg"]YouTube        - Sandy Farina - Strawberry Fields Forever (from Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Nice tune!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks! It's for my boyfriend!


----------



## muleman RIP

What! You want him to kick the jukebox for you!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtanImsXqTE&feature=related"]YouTube        - James Ingram & Linda Ronstadt - Somewhere Out There[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A mix of favourites from the past..

America- I Need You

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxNSjjR98Fs"]YouTube        - AMERICA - I NEED YOU  [original w/ lyrics][/ame]

Bread- Sweet Surrender

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpX1wkyJ0ks&feature=related"]YouTube        - BREAD - SWEET SURRENDER [original w/ lyrics][/ame]

Bread - Look What You've Done

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDuE68OBvsw&feature=related"]YouTube        - Bread - Look What You've Done  ( original w/ lyrics )[/ame]

Chicago Feelin' Stronger Everyday 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PvN7ujfj2w"]YouTube        - Chicago Feelin' Stronger Everyday[/ame]

David Gates - Suite, Clouds and Rain

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4pIyi3UtDU"]YouTube        - David Gates - Suite, Clouds and Rain (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Rob Zombie anyone?
> 
> YouTube        - Rob Zombie-Sick Bubblegum [UNCENSORED MUSIC VIDEO]



I like bubblegum ............


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> I like bubblegum ............



It rocks, don't it?


----------



## jpr62902

Maybe a repost.

UB40, _Kingston Town_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT1Sa91N75E"]YouTube        - UB40- Kingston Town[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

UB40, _Crying Over You_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95FubzQdBhg"]YouTube        - UB40 - Labour Of Love 3 - Crying Over You[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

UB40, _Mr. Fix It_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjsulzm1yJo"]YouTube        - UB40 - Labour Of Love 3 - Mr. Fix It[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Pop meets Bossa Nova ....

Smash Mouth, _Satellite_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OK31uy4DSBs"]YouTube        - Smash Mouth - Satellite[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sting- I'm So Happy I Can't Stop Crying

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo4nrToQiMs"]YouTube        - I'm So Happy I Can't Stop Crying - Sting[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Todd Rundgren - I Saw the Light 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXq81-cGJr4"]YouTube        - Todd Rundgren - I Saw the Light[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Power Of Gold-- Dan Fogelberg

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bxiI47Q12s"]YouTube        - Dan Fogelberg & Tim Weisberg - The Power Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Justin Hayward - The Way Of The World

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7dFjxVbuAg"]YouTube        - Justin Hayward - The Way Of The World[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

One of "those" days.


Bad Girlfriend--

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcJU6zsNWyM"]YouTube        - Theory Of A Deadman - Bad Girlfriend (Broadcast Version)[/ame]


Use me--

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTxzA8iph6w"]YouTube        - Bill Withers "Use Me" (1972)[/ame]



Crazy Bitch!--

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6pLKlU-8Q&feature=related"]YouTube        - Buckcherry - Crazy Bit*h (Video)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Good tunes Larry.
I love Bill Withers.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's Only Love - Bryan Adams & Tina Turner 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6igcfvq2BQ"]YouTube        - It's Only Love - Bryan Adams & Tina Turner[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dancing Barefoot..

Geez, can't decide which is best..

Simple Minds - Dancing Barefoot 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fktus7mT6Mo"]YouTube        - SIMPLE MINDS - "Dancing Barefoot"[/ame]

U2?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YwvQTuCpFs"]YouTube        - Dancing Barefoot[/ame]

Patti?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRWSy3RhW0w"]YouTube        - Patti Smith dancing barefoot[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Waybomb made a post that reminded me of this old tune

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyOw6bWy8X8"]YouTube        - Some Heads Are Gonna Roll - Judas Priest[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang that is old school! Good one.


----------



## Dargo

Av8r3400 said:


> Crazy Bitch!--
> 
> YouTube        - Buckcherry - Crazy Bit*h (Video)



Um, by request, this is the ringtone for one of my female employees!  I gotta change it though.  Several times it's been rather embarrassing when, at an inappropriate time, my phone starts screaming "Hey, yo crazy bitch..."

To stay with the theme, since it's Friday, I just heard a song I consider a 'feel good' song from way back when.  Anyone remember this?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5JqPxmYhlo"]Dancing in the Moonlight - King Harvest[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^ excellent song


----------



## Dargo

As one of the perks for being the bell-captain at our largest hotel for many years, I always got to carry the luggage of the top acts playing in town.  I never collected autographs, but maybe I should have.  I've many stories, oh so many stories.  Since my picture was on the front page of every danged brochure for the hotel and all their advertisements, many of the stars started conversations with me rather than the other way around.  It generally was "Hey, aren't you the guy on the cover of the brochures for this hotel" or "Aren't you the guy on the commercial for this place?".

Anyway, I got lots of free tickets to shows besides great tips.  The picture is a copy of what was in every single room of the hotel for almost 8 years.  Yeah, that's me at 18 years old picking up luggage.  The video has a cool story to it.  My mother was always a big Bobby Goldsboro fan and her favorite song was "Honey".  As a favor to me, Bobby got me some front row tickets to his show for my parents and literally walked off the stage, pulled up a stool, sat and serenaded my mother for the entire song.  I always thought he was a cool guy after that.  Can't say I know any other song by him or anything else about him, but he was very kind to me.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59BZxgohr9g"]Honey[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Here's a twist to this thread, sing the dam song yourself. I can't get it out of my head    Ok with out looking it up, do you remember who sang it most?



.
Well I woke up Sunday morning,
With no way to hold my head that didn't hurt.
And the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad,
So I had one more for dessert.
Then I fumbled through my closet for my clothes,
And found my cleanest dirty shirt.
An' I shaved my face and combed my hair,
An' stumbled down the stairs to meet the day.

I'd smoked my brain the night before,
On cigarettes and songs I'd been pickin'.
But I lit my first and watched a small kid,
Cussin' at a can that he was kicking.
Then I crossed the empty street,
'n caught the Sunday smell of someone fryin' chicken.
And it took me back to somethin',
That I'd lost somehow, somewhere along the way.

On the Sunday morning sidewalk,
Wishing, Lord, that I was stoned.
'Cos there's something in a Sunday,
Makes a body feel alone.
And there's nothin' short of dyin',
Half as lonesome as the sound,
On the sleepin' city sidewalks:
Sunday mornin' comin' down.

In the park I saw a daddy,
With a laughin' little girl who he was swingin'.
And I stopped beside a Sunday school,
And listened to the song they were singin'.
Then I headed back for home,
And somewhere far away a lonely bell was ringin'.
And it echoed through the canyons, 
Like the disappearing dreams of yesterday.

On the Sunday morning sidewalk,
Wishing, Lord, that I was stoned.
'Cos there's something in a Sunday,
Makes a body feel alone.
And there's nothin' short of dyin',
Half as lonesome as the sound,
On the sleepin' city sidewalks:
Sunday mornin' comin' down.


----------



## pirate_girl

Johnny Cash?


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Johnny Cash?



I know he sang it now and then, but I remember some one else singing it more.  But your close.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I know he sang it now and then, but I remember some one else singing it more.  But your close.


Kris Kristofferson


----------



## thcri RIP

got it.  song came on while I was working out tonight and now can't get it out of my head.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> got it.  song came on while I was working out tonight and* now can't get it out of my head*.





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDCZCCQVbRs"]YouTube        - Kris Kristofferson Sunday morning coming down[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Heard this on WZBD a little while ago, before the Colts game started..

Thing I like about this station is that they always play songs off artists albums that have rarely had airplay much. Tunes that make you sit up and notice them, either old or new.


All Things Must Pass- George Harrison

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GytPv_v29lc"]YouTube        - GEORGE HARRISON: all things must pass[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Meddle Album 1971*

*Fearless* 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWH01DBJxlo"]YouTube        - Pink Floyd. Fearless[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Okay n, I'm not listening to this now . But this Tuesday  TCM is showing "Local Hero " It's a good movie . But, better than that the musical score is written by Mark Knopfler ( Dire Straits ) .


----------



## pirate_girl

Random stuff on the player earlier...

I'll Be Around - The Spinners

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPVbXzRqt-M"]YouTube        - The Spinners - I'll Be Around[/ame]

Todd Rundgren- Love Is The Answer

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1606McwkFpc"]YouTube        - Todd Rundgren Utopia - Love Is The Answer[/ame]

Has Anyone Ever Written Anything For You - Stevie Nicks

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8_ezH9jFOs"]YouTube        - Has Anyone Ever Written Anything For You - Stevie Nicks - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

For Charlie Rangel ....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNH57uvOcU8"]YouTube        - Jane's Addiction - Been caught stealing[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Fleetwood Mac- Temporary One

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Ey7x5e6cw"]YouTube        - fleetwood mac.dance.temporary one.[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWWKtPMxcBk"]YouTube        - Nancy Pelosi "The wicked witch of the left" is dead......Ding Dong, the witch is dead![/ame]


----------



## nixon

This is really surreal !!!!! I just heard this song in My mind !!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oNyjkR6wmo"]YouTube        - 1910 Fruitgum Company - Simon Says[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Shake them to your left.. now shake them to your right... LOL


----------



## jpr62902

nixon said:


> This is really surreal !!!!! I just heard this song in My mind !!!!
> YouTube - 1910 Fruitgum Company - Simon Says


 
Wow!  Who'da thunk Eli Manning and Austin Powers would wind up in the same pop band!


----------



## nixon

jpr62902 said:


> Wow!  Who'da thunk Eli Manning and Austin Powers would wind up in the same pop band!



Heck . It was a shock !  But then Palmer released this for His receivers . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmK6nC-y_n8&feature=fvst"]YouTube        - Melanie Safka- I got a brand new pair of roller skates (or Brand New Key)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Ok, now you're reachin, John ....


----------



## nixon

jpr62902 said:


> Ok, now you're reachin, John ....



So ? Whatcha gonna do ? Defend the bengals ? 
Disclaimer : at some point ,I realize that JPR will get His revenge . It will be well deserved . But, I just can't help taking my shots while they exist .


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l14naR3dJQ"]YouTube        - Halestorm - I Get Off[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

nixon said:


> So ? Whatcha gonna do ? Defend the bengals ?
> Disclaimer : at some point ,*I realize that JPR will get His revenge* . It will be well deserved . But, I just can't help taking my shots while they exist .


 
It's better if chilled when served.  And it's gettin' colder ......


----------



## pirate_girl

Mazzy Star- Fade Into You

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WsePN-Lmyo"]YouTube        - Mazzy Star (HQ) - Fade Into You[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

Just got done watching this movie at on a friends digital theater he has in his hangar.

Very moving, for me at least...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sH_crB9xTc"]YouTube        - Opening Sequence from "One Six Right"[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Gipsy Kings, _Hay un Amigo en mi_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-xAWE-4tkM"]YouTube        - [TOY STORY 3] Gipsy Kings - You've got a friend in me/Hay un amigo en mi[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

James Taylor- Shower The People

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tydSHv9ak8E"]YouTube        - James Taylor - Shower the People[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Awesome vocals


www.wimp.com/threetenors/


----------



## pirate_girl

One eskimO - "Amazing" 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2w3MM8htP8"]YouTube        - One eskimO - "Amazing"[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

I Like 'Em Chunky...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RNMR9u9EMc"]YouTube        - Will-I-Am, Big And Chunky[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Fleetwood Mac- Songbird

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZNvQMJ7N0s"]YouTube        - Fleetwood Mac - Songbird (with lyrics)[/ame]

Robbie Williams-Angels 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73KIIOBCfK0"]YouTube        - Robbie Williams-Angels[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Goodbye My Friend - Linda Ronstadt 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBHcUv_42zI"]YouTube        - Goodbye My Friend By Linda Ronstadt[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Almost that time!

The Ronettes, _Sleigh Ride_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-7Hn5G4bUM"]YouTube        - The Ronettes - Sleigh Ride[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

James Taylor - Like Everyone She Knows 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xTWWN7iPrc"]YouTube        - James Taylor - Like Everyone She Knows[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

pirate_girl said:


> Goodbye My Friend - Linda Ronstadt
> 
> YouTube        - Goodbye My Friend By Linda Ronstadt



I carried luggage for Linda for over 2 hours when she played locally and stayed at our top hotel and she tipped me $1.  F her and the horse she rode in on!  I almost got fired because I gave it back to her and told her that she must need it more than me and she called the hotel manager to complain.

What a wench!  Most entertainers didn't have half as much crap as she did and most tipped anywhere from $100 to $500.  I've never listened to anything from her since.


----------



## Dargo

My theme song:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLNAkPsjAEk"]Ordinary Average Guy[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*The Gracious Few*

*Tredecim   *


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xlRV5-29h8"]YouTube        - The Gracious Few - Tredecim[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Pretenders 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WXcexId5s8"]YouTube        - Pretenders   Ohio[/ame]


----------



## kitty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE"]YouTube        - Rob Thomas - Someday (Video)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rod Stewart singing "I've Got You Under My Skin" on Leno.
Hate to admit it, but it's getting under my skin..


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh thank God it's over..
Applause?
Are they serious? lol


----------



## BamsBBQ

Jeff Healey - "See The Light" live 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H0gvJPwf90&feature=related"]YouTube        - Jeff Healey - "See The Light" live[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Kills me! She is my absolute favorite female vocalist. Amazing voice. But this story makes me wonder about her. Other strike on her; she dated Moonbeam Brown back in the day too 



Dargo said:


> I carried luggage for Linda for over 2 hours when she played locally and stayed at our top hotel and she tipped me $1. F her and the horse she rode in on! I almost got fired because I gave it back to her and told her that she must need it more than me and she called the hotel manager to complain.
> 
> What a wench! Most entertainers didn't have half as much crap as she did and most tipped anywhere from $100 to $500. I've never listened to anything from her since.


----------



## Ironman

*Zepparella*

Zeppelin Tribute Band

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH-_9cwdLug"]YouTube        - Led Zeppelin When The Levee Breaks by Zepparella[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

OMG! they're great!


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> OMG! they're great!


Aint they?!!

I would have loved to catch one of their shows, but I guess they split up. Awesome band with a lot of talent. 

http://www.zepparella.com/


----------



## pirate_girl

Death Cab For Cutie- Meet me on the Equinox
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czFogSV6wug"]YouTube        - Death Cab For Cutie Meet me on the Equinox (+ Lyrics)[/ame]


Zzzzzzz...


----------



## Ironman

*Superstition*






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZFf0pm0SE"]YouTube        - Stevie Wonder ~ Superstition[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tvcAmNlv80&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band-Songs From 'The Promise' (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

I have to say this is my song for my little girl who will be having brain surgery next week.  I used to carry her all night long singing to her when she was an infant.  Poor girl, she must be tone deaf by now.  This has always been my favorite for her.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5XbcGfJmEs"]Little Miss Magic....for Mel[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/60276...nals-perform-paris-ooh-la-la.jhtml#id=1653349

This is much better than the youtube video .......


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D37POA11KY"]YouTube        - Alice In Chains - Your Decision[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Big Dog said:


> YouTube        - Alice In Chains - Your Decision



Excellent selection, Sir. 

They came close with the new style, but not quite the same anymore without Layne imo. There was no hiding the elephant in the room towards the end of his life I guess - what a shame. Big price to pay for becoming a rock star. Still a great band and they will forever be one of my top 5 bands. 
Seattle sure did pump out some good bands in the 90's. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og8wE0mA-p8"]YouTube        - Alice In Chains - Nutshell (Layne Thomas Staley Tribute)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing Safe- Best .. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8hT3oDDf6c"]YouTube        - Alice In Chains - Down In A Hole[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r80HF68KM8g"]YouTube        - Alice In Chains - No Excuses[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAqZb52sgpU"]YouTube        - Alice In Chains - Man In The Box[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

I listen to Sirius radios' "Octane" religiously and I'm surprised you can find videos of the some of the sangs they play. Waht can I say great tune ...... 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2Fnet0y9Ts"]YouTube        - Porn Star Dancing (Rock Version)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Gregorian monks and Sarah Brightman at a concert in Berlin..
-
Happy Christmas/War Is Over
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIUP2CVYgtg"]YouTube        - Gregorian - Happy Xmas (War is over)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Let the Bodies Hit the Floor*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uguXNL93fWg"]YouTube        - [ORIGINAL] Parrot Sings Let the Bodies Hit the Floor[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4"]YouTube        - Drowning Pool - Bodies (Let The Bodies Hit The Floor)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nat and Natalie- The Christmas Song 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGflQbQudGY"]YouTube        - TV - Nat King Cole & Natalie Cole - The Christmas Song[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SluRyO4EA4"]YouTube        - Def Leppard - Hysteria[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

JackieBlue said:


> YouTube - Def Leppard - Hysteria


 
Well that's not very Christmassy, JB!

That said, here's another (much better ) _Hysteria_ by Muse:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7la0SndoCI"]YouTube        - Muse-Hysteria Official Video[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Good tune Jackie.

This is my favourite DL ..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jACrmwTsi08"]YouTube        - Def Leppard - Foolin[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> Well that's not very Christmassy, JB!
> 
> That said, here's another (much better ) _Hysteria_ by Muse:
> 
> YouTube        - Muse-Hysteria Official Video



I like my version better.



pirate_girl said:


> Good tune Jackie.
> 
> This is my favourite DL ..
> 
> YouTube        - Def Leppard - Foolin



Love Def Leppard!


----------



## pirate_girl

I bet you like Bon Jovi and Motley Crue too, huh? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho&feature=fvw"]YouTube        - Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead Or Alive[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbRfYDP5P28"]YouTube        - Motley Crue  home sweet home[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Let the Bodies Hit the Floor*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - [ORIGINAL] Parrot Sings Let the Bodies Hit the Floor



That is F*****G awesome!


----------



## JackieBlue

pirate_girl said:


> I bet you like Bon Jovi and Motley Crue too, huh?
> 
> YouTube        - Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead Or Alive
> 
> YouTube        - Motley Crue  home sweet home



Definitely Bon Jovi.  Some Motley Crue.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ"]YouTube        - Bon Jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Here is one many probably have forgotten about.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS6OhC-4Zyw"]Back pages Byrds version[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdI1PK7TNTU"]Bob Dylan Version[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgTgbV8bZiw"]YouTube        - Ain't Talking 'Bout Love - Van Halen (/w Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Drowning Pool is fast becoming one of my favorite bands ............

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asw2mjNNzjY"]YouTube        - Drowning Pool - Turn So Cold - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Neil Young -Helpless, from The Last Waltz


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BREYCGWOouw"]YouTube        - Neil Young - Helpless (The Last Waltz).[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Great tune PG! Heard a Neil young album on the drive to see family Saturday. I seldom listen to CD's but it was in the player in the Prius.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb3tkqbMBPA"]YouTube        - Neil Young & Crazy Horse- Cinnamon Girl[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Massive Attack- Teardrop

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yftOy8kz7aE"]YouTube        - "Teardrop" - Massive Attack[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dido- White Flag
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfUnJNOuPhM"]YouTube        - 01. Dido - White Flag[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

From my favorite Aussie family . The Lee,s She dont like Guns . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDMBsn_mKSM"]YouTube        - She don't like guns - Steve Lee[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

New STP ...........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L69lQB8zBJw"]YouTube        - Stone Temple Pilots - Take A Load Off [Official Video][/ame]

and an oldie that is one of the most played songs on my MP3 .........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjJL9DGU7Gg"]YouTube        - Stone Temple Pilots - Interstate Love Song (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*2 Man Band*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luwp5iZD8wQ"]YouTube        - The Black Keys- thickfreakness (Live TV)[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

What's the difference between this thread and Rusty's and Tsaw's thread?


----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


> What's the difference between this thread and Rusty's and Tsaw's thread?


 

Simple , This one hasn,t been hijacked YET


----------



## JackieBlue

Cowboy said:


> Simple , This one hasn,t been hijacked YET



Ahh ok, thanks Cowboy!


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBSnBfoqqPk"]YouTube        - Bruce Springsteen - Man's Job[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

U2- One- with MJB

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3crMQ5FV-tU&feature=related"]YouTube        - U2 feat Mary J Blige - One Love[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

He never ceases to amaze ...................... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5JJy8Z4dNM"]YouTube        - Ozzy Osbourne - Let Me Hear You Scream[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

My brother just got me this cd.  This guy's a local flamenco guitarist and quite good, IMHO.

Jorge Wojtas:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOakv2OUqYQ&playnext=1&list=PL56252688E320EB40&index=27"]YouTube        - Jorge Wojtas[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkkL_aDrIyU"]YouTube        - AC/DC - Back In Black[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrCw8po7JKo"]YouTube        - AC/DC - Hells Bells[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

This old man likes modern rock ................

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_viH3FchWI"]YouTube        - Alter Bridge - Isolation[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efojzMwLIK0"]YouTube        - Apocalyptica "End Of Me" feat. Gavin Rossdale (official full length HD video)[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Big Dog my son introduced me to Alter Bridge and i am so pleased he did.....i am set in my ways on Rock music and dont over care for modern stuff but Alter Bridge have got what it takes to entertain me....they understand Rock 100%

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz_j7nVCJJ0"]YouTube        - Alter Bridge - Blackbird[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Eva Cassidy - You Are 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlUWBU0kMxA&feature=related"]YouTube        - Eva Cassidy - You Are[/ame]

True Colours 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh4gUjdYl9M"]YouTube        - Eva Cassidy - True colors[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxZInIyOBXk"]YouTube        - Pat Benatar - We Belong[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Love that song. She can belt out a tune for sure.


----------



## JackieBlue

muleman said:


> Love that song. She can belt out a tune for sure.



Yup!  She definitely has one of those voices.


----------



## pirate_girl

Stevie and Sheryl  - Gold Dust Woman 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uqWWyDdubg"]YouTube        - Stevie Nicks & Sheryl Crow - Gold Dust Woman - Live in 1999[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Duran Duran - Ordinary World 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwjoshiS9g4"]YouTube        - Duran Duran - Ordinary World - Live Hard Rock 1999[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Lisa Marie Presley-Thanx 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bwRc7V28xc"]YouTube        - Lisa Marie Presley-Thanx[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Teach Me How To Bucky*






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVAZXZfIlNk"]YouTube        - Zooniversity Presents: Teach Me How To Bucky (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) [Cascia Films][/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Wow, your Badgers lost a tough one today  huh??


----------



## Ironman

thcri said:


> Wow, your Badgers lost a tough one today  huh??


Yep.  

It was fun just to see them get back to the rose bowl. I hope things go better for us tomorrow!


----------



## pirate_girl

*One eskimO - "Amazing"   *



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2w3MM8htP8"]YouTube        - One eskimO - "Amazing"[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBCxcEkkXFo"]YouTube        - The Gambler[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Was just listening to some of my older stuff, and this little diddie came up.

Dwight Yoakam, _Pocket of a Clown_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQcGkzXmPjY"]YouTube        - Dwight Yoakam - Pocket Of A Clown (Video)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow, what a happy song.

I am listening to the bed calling me to slumber.


----------



## jpr62902

More stuff I hadn't listened to in a while.

The Knack, _Good Girls Don't_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc3KXwd8ZWQ"]YouTube        - Good Girls Don't by THE KNACK[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

Turn it up!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLAi7XAafLU"]YouTube        - AC/DC Highway to Hell[/ame]


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

any body know where i can buy a mp3 down load of the theme snong to over therei think it would go right nice with burning bridges


----------



## jpr62902

dds said:


> any body know where i can buy a mp3 down load of the theme snong to over therei think it would go right nice with burning bridges


 
Amazon dot com.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lennon-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp9dc9im3-M"]YouTube        - John Lennon - Watching The Wheels[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Unlisted/private video*

*Gretchen Menn   *



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u27ecCY9NA"]YouTube        - "Valentino's Victory Lap" by Gretchen Menn[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Time life hits of the 60's! What the hell else is on at this time of morning!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Time life hits of the 60's! What the hell else is on at this time of morning!!!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfzjGSRaBE4"]YouTube        - Top 30 best rock songs of the 60's[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Massive Attack - Teardrop
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rz0QMK2ABhY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Massive Attack - Teardrop (unofficial video)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*House of flies*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEKIDQmKbfk"]YouTube        - deftones - change[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: House of flies*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - deftones - change


----------



## Big Dog

These guys are all less than 21 from a small town in KY ..............

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRIFX6YKLIY"]YouTube        - Black Stone Cherry - Soulcreek[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This one takes me back..


*Days Of The New ~ Touch, Peel & Stand   *


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc93qiIHe60"]YouTube        - Days of the New - Touch, Peel and Stand[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Sevendust/Snot*

Tribute song written and released by both bands for the former lead singer of Snot, Lynn Straight, who died in a car accident. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7VOngaOa0Y"]YouTube        - Snot / Sevendust - Angel's Son[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Big Bad Voodoo Daddy, _Mr. Pinstripe Suit_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBxfAs_skMA"]YouTube        - Big Bad Voodoo Daddy - Mr. Pinstripe Suit[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Faster Pussycat-You're So Vain


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41zKVmk4z8Q"]YouTube        - FASTER PUSSYCAT / YOU'RE SO VAIN - Directed by Rocky Schenck[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Macy Gray - She Ain't Right For You 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lR6ojrFx7Y&ob=av2nm"]YouTube        - Macy Gray - She Ain't Right For You[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Higher Ground- Stevie!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wZ3ZG_Wams"]YouTube        - Stevie Wonder - Higher Ground[/ame]


----------



## fubar

Good old Willie

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG9hCSUckCg"]YouTube        - Willie Nelson  -  Ain't Goin'  Down On Brokeback Mountain[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Blondie- Heart Of Glass

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUAmWCox5fs&feature=related"]YouTube        - Blondie - Heart of glass[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Veer Union*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8HpfJ3_nQU"]YouTube        - Seasons-The Veer Union[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*MLK*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0"]YouTube        - Living Colour - Cult Of Personality[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Excellent, excellent tune with Seasons Ironman!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evIaRUS1RDM"]YouTube        - Shinedown - Sound of Madness (Live from Atlanta) (HQ)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcZJhjqrIs0"]YouTube        - Shinedown - Call Me (Live from Atlanta) (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIdKdQEQ0pw"]YouTube        - It's not easy to be me![/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

Always liked this song.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpiiZaZ9xp0"]YouTube        - Candlebox - Far Behind (HD High Definition Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eem0HlF6f0&feature=player_detailpage"]YouTube - you are my sunshine song[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Chevelle*




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trinU3VD1Zo"]YouTube        - Chevelle - The Red[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Maroon 5, Misery (acoustic version):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fua5EtFNteU"]YouTube        - Maroon 5 - Misery acoustic[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6pLKlU-8Q"]YouTube        - Buckcherry - Crazy Bit*h (Video)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l14naR3dJQ"]YouTube        - Halestorm - I Get Off[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymm-WWUaID8"]YouTube        - Buckcherry   Next 2 You[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Since Nixon started the Five for Fighting thing ....

_100 Years_:  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR-qQcNT_fY"]YouTube        - Five For Fighting - 100 Years[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77pb0WXAz-Q"]YouTube        - Buckcherry - Sorry [video][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Listening to Zeppelin tonight..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7iqZE0KciE&feature=related"]YouTube        - Led Zeppelin- Hey Hey What Can I Do (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Cars- Drive

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrKdDLhtvls&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Cars - Drive (In Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1stj_F5VTTQ&feature=fvst"]YouTube        - Marc Cohn - Walking in Memphis[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

I've Seen All Good People-Yes

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puKNXB97mSM"]YouTube        - I've Seen All Good People (Your Move) Studio Version by Yes[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Maroon 5, _Sunday Morning_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2Cti12XBw4&ob=av2el"]YouTube        - Maroon 5 - Sunday Morning[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sting- Shape Of My Heart
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX4jAplZb0Y"]YouTube        - Sting - Shape of my Heart[/ame]

on here- http://www.wzbd.com/

Now this--


Jack Johnson- Where Did All The Good People Go

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ4bfhV1zr8"]YouTube        - Jack Johnson - Where did all the good people go.[/ame]


Bob Dylan now...'Til I Fell In Love With You


----------



## pirate_girl

Julia- The Beatles


----------



## jpr62902

Five for Fighting, _Infidel_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7LOnultPuA"]YouTube        - Infidel - Five For Fighting[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

A little off the wall (for me, anyway).

Jem, _Save Me_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhLp8nVSHTw"]YouTube        - Save Me by Jem + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fa4HUiFJ6c"]YouTube        - Can't you hear me knocking- rolling stones[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Cheesehead*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3pFD-xdPRE"]YouTube        - Higher Education Presents: Feelin So Fly Like a Cheesehead (Official Music Video) [Cascia Films][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Dave Matthews Band - What Would You Say *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGt5cB_M3DU"]YouTube        - Dave Matthews Band - What Would You Say[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Chevelle*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTL6keXVbX0"]YouTube        - Panic Prone Music Video-Chevelle[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Foo Fighters - Times like these (Acoustic)   *



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVm8jPBhmMU"]YouTube        - Foo Fighters - Times like these (Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyzglQ6CSUM"]YouTube        - Keep The Girl- Jason Aldean[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Eels, _Mr. E's Beautiful Blues_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gIFm5earUY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Eels-Mr. E´s Beautiful Blues[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Jimmy Eat World, _The Middle_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKsxPW6i3pM"]YouTube        - Jimmy Eat World - The Middle[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

SR-71, _Right Now_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ8EksTQH4c"]YouTube        - SR-71 - Right Now[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Blink 182, _Dammit_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT0g16_LQaQ"]YouTube        - blink-182 - Dammit[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

The All-American Rejects, _Swing, Swing_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtypSRcwIhA"]YouTube        - The All-American Rejects - Swing, Swing[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

and ... _Dirty Little Secret_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPDcwjJ8pLg"]YouTube        - The All-American Rejects - Dirty Little Secret[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Big Audio Dynamite, _Rush_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFs68mKOasQ"]YouTube        - Rush by Big Audio Dynamite 2 *album version*[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

The Clash, _Train in Vain_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYK7bEo1Z4M"]YouTube        - Train In Vain[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

The Housemartins, _Pirate Aggro_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivENp-c6hzg"]YouTube        - The Housemartins: Pirate Aggro (The People Who Grinned Themselves To Death)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

R.E.M., _Superman_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx8ZlbGYhw8"]YouTube        - REM I Am Superman[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Count Basie, _Shout and Feel It_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPuKXlDhxoY"]YouTube        - Count Basie - Shout And Feel It (Swing Kids)[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXCKLJGLENs"]YouTube        - The Cure - Lovesong[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Janis Siegel (of Manhattan Transfer), _Bei Mir Bist Du Schoen_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWvuB1vSsAc&feature=related"]YouTube        - Bei Mir Bist Du Schoen - Janis Siegel[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

JB, ya snuck one in there .... 

The Cure, _In Between Days_ (Shiver mix):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Zx1NU7P9wU"]YouTube        - The Cure - Inbetween Days (Shiver Mix)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Elvis Costello,_ Pump it Up_ (give it a second):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpprOGsLWUo"]YouTube        - Elvis Costello - Pump it up[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> YouTube        - The Cure - Lovesong



I love that song Jackie.
Reminds me of other great songs from around that same time.

The Church ( LOVE THIS SONG!!)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4EBMgWZC0M"]YouTube        - Under the Milky Way[/ame]

PSB-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3j2NYZ8FKs&feature=related"]YouTube        - Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

I just love the vocals from drummer Jen Ledger .................. beware, Skillet is a christian rock band ........ 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-iB9qKZ2HI"]YouTube        - Skillet "Awake and Alive" Music Video[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avUTaohfc3U"]YouTube        - Skillet- "Hero" Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

I listen to modern rock on Sirius' "Octane" religiously (no pun intended), here's another band I've added to my playlist ........ Decyfer Down

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr3FoR0t1WQ"]YouTube        - Decyfer Down - Fight Like This[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Listening to a buddy of mine jamming to Steve Vai and Joe Satriani


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZjpdKaewmY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Juice - Steve Vai[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA5SgBttY_M&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Summer Song - Joe Satriani cover[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FyjKQvWKw8"]Butterfly Kisses[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Pink Floyd- Comfortably Numb

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHk6clzLeMM"]YouTube        - (19)THE WALL: Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ_kez7WVUU"]YouTube        - Deep Purple - Perfect Strangers[/ame]


----------



## JEV

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69O4PXzAQ5Y"]YouTube        - That's Amore by Dean Martin with Lyrics!!!![/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgeI0NeOjhI&feature=related"]YouTube        - Volare - Dean Martin[/ame]​


----------



## pirate_girl

Did you have Italian tonight Joe?
Vino and pie? LOL


----------



## Av8r3400

The sweet sound of ski-planes on a northern frozen lake...


----------



## pirate_girl

The Cult-
She Sells Sanctuary

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I8mWG6HlmU"]YouTube        - The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary (Official Music Video) + Lyrics (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Love The Cult!

_Love Removal Machine_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaK81oUmbbs"]YouTube        - The Cult - Love Removal Machine[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Maroon 5, _This Love_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZxSeqxSIdQ"]YouTube        - Maroon 5 - This Love (High Definition)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

A little late, but still cool...

Maroon 5, _Sunday Morning_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2Cti12XBw4"]YouTube        - Maroon 5 - Sunday Morning[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Maroon 5, _I Can't Lie_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keWxL0i2gPE"]YouTube        - "I Can' Lie" from the new album HANDS ALL OVER[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*CWA*

One of my favs 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IlsTXvqXsg"]YouTube        - Packers Super Bowl CWA Cheeseheads With Attitude "Cheesehead Baby" Buy @ iTunes[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl1f0IBCTds"]YouTube        - Easton Corbin - I Can't Love You Back[/ame]


----------



## DaveNay

The fucking wind!


----------



## JackieBlue

DaveNay said:


> The fucking wind!



How about you come to Jersey and I'll buy you a beer?


----------



## DaveNay

JackieBlue said:


> How about you come to Jersey and I'll buy you a beer?


----------



## RNE228

Celtic Rock
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuDWWHl0ZIc"]YouTube        - Tempest - Buffalo Jump[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

DaveNay said:


> The fucking wind!



uh huh..


----------



## Ironman

*from Big Dogs play list*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymdwQCGeovg"]YouTube        - Lil Wayne - Green and Yellow Freestyle[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

This is an amazing rendition of Racing In The Streets by Bruce along with some other songs he performed from his new CD, The Promise.   It was filmed in this past December in the old Carousel House in Asbury Park, New  Jersey.  People on the boardwalk at the time were able to come inside  and watch/participate in the filming.  Asbury Park has so much musical  history with The Stone Pony and Convention Hall.  The town was left in  ruins after riots in the 70s and 80s but the music there lived on.  The  past few years there has been a revival there and rebuilding.  The  boardwalk looks awesome again.  In the beginning of the video is the way  the Carousel House used to look.  There is no longer a carousel in it  now.  Would be nice if they put one back in.  I'm a big Bruce  fan, but I hope you enjoy this little bit of history and the new  rendition of this song as well as the others.  Even if you don't like the first one, give the others a shot.  Enjoy!

PS...Click on "Watch on youtube".

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-YPveR4ouQ"]YouTube        - Songs from The Promise  - Bruce Springsteen[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Staind - It's Been A While

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVC1iBVnKJk&playnext=1&list=PLC58D125449BF228D"]YouTube        - Staind "It's Been A While"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Gretchen Wilson & Alice in Chains - Barracuda 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqQkECIn738"]YouTube        - Gretchen Wilson & Alice in Chains - Barracuda[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Gretchen Wilson & Alice in Chains - Barracuda
> 
> YouTube        - Gretchen Wilson & Alice in Chains - Barracuda



That was f*&kin awesome, give me that over Ann any day!


----------



## Doc

Big Dog said:


> That was f*&kin awesome, give me that over Ann any day!


     Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Dog

Boy I can relate ..............

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZu0nExoN9s"]YouTube        - Gretchen Wilson&Merle Haggard-Politically Uncorrect[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDoYsBAyFb0"]YouTube        - Merle Haggard "America First"[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Good stuff Dawg.  Do you know if Gretchen is related to Ann and Mary Wilson or any of the famous Wilson's?


----------



## ki0ho

Good one BD.... that is my kind of music....talk about hitting home!!!   Just heard obumer say he thinks Mubaric should listen to his people......recon obumer will take his own people????  Maby if he just listened to old Merle it would help....Just my thoughts......great songs there BD.


----------



## Big Dog

ki0ho said:


> Just heard obumer say he thinks Mubaric should listen to his people......recon obumer will take his own people????  Maby if he just listened to old Merle it would help....Just my thoughts......



I thought the same thing when I heard him say it, he sure as hell doesn't listen to his majority!


----------



## pirate_girl

U2- Van Diemen's Land 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug4qJN9rpYQ"]YouTube        - U2- Van Diemen's Land[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

David Gray - Be Mine 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkyrMn0POM"]YouTube        - David Gray - Be Mine[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> Good stuff Dawg.  Do you know if Gretchen is related to Ann and Mary Wilson or any of the famous Wilson's?


She is not ................


----------



## JEV

linch said:


> Beat It - Michael Jackson
> Black or White - Michael Jackson
> Both are nice song and great music, Most popular songs in people.


Get out of here, you slimeball. You can't even put together a sentence in proper English.


----------



## Ironman

*BBQ Song*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ubTQfr_tyY"]YouTube        - The BBQ Song[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*3 Days Grace*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL2ZwXj1tXM"]YouTube        - Three Days Grace - Never Too Late[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aDLeWoxbms"]YouTube        - Southside Johnny & The Asbury Jukes - The Fever[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Diesel, _Sausalito Summer Nights_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFRDRbByjA4"]YouTube - Diesel-Sausalito Summernight[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Sniff 'n' the Tears, _Driver's Seat_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvJMZZDROlU&feature=related"]YouTube        - Sniff 'N' Tears - Driver's Seat[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> Sniff 'n' the Tears, _Driver's Seat_:
> 
> YouTube        - Sniff 'N' Tears - Driver's Seat




I used to love this song!  Haven't heard it in forever!


----------



## jpr62902

JackieBlue said:


> I used to love this song! Haven't heard it in forever!


 
An oldie but goodie!

Green Day, _Waiting_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9giY58f-BYg"]YouTube        - Waiting - Green Day (Official Music Video)  [HQ][/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Wayne Newton, _Danke Schoen_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m_giioppT4"]YouTube        - Wayne Newton Danke Schoen 1963[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Sniff 'n' the Tears, _Driver's Seat_:
> 
> YouTube        - Sniff 'N' Tears - Driver's Seat



Whoo hooo!!!




jpr62902 said:


> Wayne Newton, _Danke Schoen_:
> 
> YouTube        - Wayne Newton Danke Schoen 1963



Huh? Wayne Newton?


Mmmmkk.. Wayne..
This song used to make me cry..because I did miss my Daddy whenever he had to go to sea again.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLzXEqg7Dxg"]YouTube        - daddy dont you walk so fast[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsQzw_Ax8Cw"]YouTube        - AARON LEWIS - "Country Boy" (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Melensdad said:


> YouTube        - AARON LEWIS - "Country Boy" (Official Video)



Great find Bob, reps comin', I just found my new theme song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Big Dog said:


> Great find Bob, reps comin', I just found my new theme song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dog, I've never actually considered myself a country boy but that song seems to fit nicely with just about anyone who loves this nation, loves individual liberty, and takes responsibility for their own actions.  Sounds darn good too.  

I loved the ending with the old guy speaking.


----------



## Big Dog

Melensdad said:


> Dog, I've never actually considered myself a country boy but that song seems to fit nicely with just about anyone who loves this nation, loves individual liberty, and takes responsibility for their own actions.  Sounds darn good too.
> 
> I loved the ending with the old guy speaking.



That's a BIG 10-4!


----------



## jpr62902

Bach (by Yo Yo Ma), _Cello Suite No. 1_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZn_VBgkPNY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Yo-Yo Ma plays the prelude from Bach´s Cello Suite No. 1[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

More from Johann.

_Air_ (bei Gitarre):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUPx42UmSng&feature=related"]YouTube        - J. S. Bach: Air (Classical guitar)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Elias T. Hoth-- Hex On You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93Dnv23nrzc


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Elias T. Hoth-- Hex On You
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93Dnv23nrzc



That was fun!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny Kravitz- Are You Gonna Go My Way

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmleBWh69nE"]YouTube        - Lenny Kravitz - Are you gonna go my way[/ame]

Doyle Bramhall II: Green Light Girl 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ya0uK5VuWQ"]YouTube        - DOYLE BRAMHALL II: Green Light Girl[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Massive Attack-Teardrop (Live From Abbey Road)

One of the best songs ever in my opinion.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5I7apl4s-0"]YouTube        - Massive Attack - Teardrop (Live From Abbey Road)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Yo yo yo!  DJ Jazzy JPR'z in da houze!

Digital Underground, _The Humpty Dance_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj9_yW8tZxs"]YouTube        - Digital Undergound "Humpty Dance"[/ame]

Coolio, _1,2,3,4_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udj1E7muOdg"]YouTube        - Coolio - 1,2,3,4 (Sumpin' New)[/ame]

US3, _Canteloop_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwBjhBL9G6U"]YouTube        - US3 - Cantaloop (Flip Fantasia)[/ame]

Beck, _Where it's at_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPfmNxKLDG4"]YouTube        - Beck - Where It's At[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Ozomatli, _Guerrillero_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Psuc64cfwY"]YouTube        - ozomatli[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Yannick, _Ces Soirées-là_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAPzTFlVUN0"]YouTube        - Yannick - Ces SoirÃ©es-lÃ [/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Audience- Jackdaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4xnPKf4I-8"]YouTube        - Audience - Jackdaw[/ame]

Stevie Wonder "Higher Ground" 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCPjeOPjH5Y"]YouTube        - Stevie Wonder "Higher Ground"[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

The kazoo army in this one is pure musical genius.

The Ramones, _Do You Remember Rock 'N' Roll Radio?_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4D3YaxkR7s"]YouTube        - The Ramones - Do You Remember Rock 'N' Roll Radio?[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Eric Johnson, Steve Vai, JOE!-- My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmYbHYslZiM"]YouTube        - G3 - My Guitar Wants to Kill Your Mama - GOOD QUALITY[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Can't say I'm a fan of the heavy distortion speed guitarists, but Eric Johnson's done a tasty little diddy.  _Cliffs of Dover_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55nAwmVLQSk"]YouTube        - Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

KWS Band- Midnight Rider

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtNUWU0QUGs"]YouTube        - Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band - "Midnight Rider" - 7-16-00 - Winterpark, CO[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Tony! Toni! Toné!, _If I had no Loot_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLCxffb8cCk"]YouTube        - Tony! Toni! Tone!-If I Had No Loot [extended version][/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3vUKBOJ5sU"]YouTube        - Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band - Prove It All Night[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Eric Johnson, Steve Vai, JOE!-- My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama
> 
> YouTube        - G3 - My Guitar Wants to Kill Your Mama - GOOD QUALITY




.................. and Stu Hamm on bass. I've seen the G3 tour countless times. It's always Joe and Steve and I've seen EJ, Joe Petrucci, and Yngwie Malmsteen as the third on different occasions. Good stuff, check out "Manhattan" from EJ


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh yeah..
Good stuff Doggie.
Thank you.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL8aeeSTthQ"]YouTube        - Eric Johnson - Manhattan G3[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Song Of The Year- Grammys!

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1657861/lady-antebellum-need-you-now-grammys.jhtml


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlJy_Cb21Lw"]YouTube        - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now (HQ) [Lyrics][/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Ryan Shaw, _Do the 45_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndB3JCmU6Kg"]YouTube        - ryan shaw - Do The 45 (Album Version) - Promo Only Urban Rad[/ame]

_We Got Love_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBuufLl3xKQ"]YouTube        - Ryan Shaw - We Got Love[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Gretchen snoring and doing the impp! hmmff! leg kick thing.
Guess it's weenie dog snuggles time.


----------



## pirate_girl

Leon Russell and The Stones--

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvazuyF6eXw"]YouTube        - Leon Russell -  A Song For You  (1970)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0"]YouTube        - Rolling Stones-Wild Horses[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Jose Aberto, _Que Me lo Cuente_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6bMjdoOFCk&feature=related"]YouTube        - Jose Alberto (El Canario) - Que me lo cuente[/ame]


----------



## tommu56

For Rusty
Sounds just like some thing he could do!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWHniL8MyMM&feature=related"]YouTube        - Johnny Cash One Piece At A Time[/ame]

tom


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77gKSp8WoRg"]YouTube        - Bruce Springsteen - My Hometown[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN1_3zHjhW8"]YouTube        - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Love Will Find A Way- Yes

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz992vh0Lmc"]YouTube        - Love Will Find a Way by Yes[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8ch87hRnwQ"]YouTube        - Elton John -  Bennie and the Jets (Yellow Brick Road 3 of 21)[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

tommu56 said:


> For Rusty
> Sounds just like some thing he could do!!!!
> 
> YouTube        - Johnny Cash One Piece At A Time
> 
> tom



Love it!  I had a uncle who had the same plan with a L&N train caboose!!  Ya ever notice you never see any cabooses anymore at the end of trains?  I know where one sits.


----------



## pirate_girl

Gin Blossoms- Found Out About You

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qB6XdAkkAo&feature=related"]YouTube        - Gin Blossoms - Found Out About You[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

> *Quiet Riot was formed by Randy Rhoads and bassist Kelly Garni (who would be replaced by Rudy Sarzo) in 1973, who recruited DuBrow and drummer Drew Forsyth. This lineup disbanded in 1980 when Rhoads went on to join Ozzy Osbourne's band, with Rhoads personally enlisting Greg Leon as his replacement.*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJChh7ghGnE"]YouTube        - Quiet Riot - Bang Your Head (Metal Health)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Kevin DuBrow Tribute Song*



> *Kevin Mark DuBrow* (October 29, 1955 – November 25, 2007) was an American rock singer best known as the lead vocalist of the heavy metal band Quiet Riot  from 1973 until his death in 2007. On December 10, 2007, media reported  that DuBrow had been pronounced dead on the afternoon of November 25,  2007, and that the cause of death was cocaine overdose


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpTxw5o5FOo"]YouTube        - Quiet Riot - "Winners Take All" (Kevin DuBrow Tribute)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

April Wine - Sign of the Gypsy Queen 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38CIbuOPHw"]YouTube        - April Wine - Sign of the Gypsy Queen[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Roy Orbison - Crying   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07NMA51D46c"]YouTube        - Roy Orbison - Crying[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Alan Jackson-Where Were You When the World Stopped Turning   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvj6zdWLUuk"]YouTube        - Alan Jackson-Where Were You When the World Stopped Turning[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsP9v5hZZ9c"]YouTube        - Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This, even though I am Catholic.

Aunt Rosie would approve.

https://admin.secure.streamos.com/s...atured/senr_1049_ecom.mp3&height=90&width=450


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> This, even though I am Catholic.
> 
> Aunt Rosie would approve.
> 
> 
> footprints in the sand,


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKMA22Hd7J8&feature=related"]YouTube        - America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics)[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKLwiY7QCa0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Chicago - Beginnings (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg21Rkew874"]YouTube        - 38 Special - Caught Up In You[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyhMgXmR3w4"]YouTube        - .38 Special- Hold on Loosely[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Tantric*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y0mMMDxqfE"]YouTube        - Tantric: Astounded[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

QUEENSRYCHE - SILENT LUCIDITY 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LniY0pDQGaE"]YouTube        - QUEENSRYCHE - SILENT LUCIDITY[/ame]

Creed - My Own Prison 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP4G8_alAT4&feature=related"]YouTube        - Creed -  My Own Prison (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81VPZ9_r2PE"]YouTube        - AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QeJDiDvTEE"]YouTube        - The Cars - Good Times Roll[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Winding down ...

Smashing Pumpkins, _Drown_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdDA9KNPo-I"]YouTube        - Smashing Pumpkins - Drown[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Ok, not winding down just yet.  Trying to find Mardi Gras music for a party.  A good samba (but not from Rio).

Donato y Estefano, _Quien te Quiera como yo_: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP5NC0D-skQ"]YouTube        - Donato y Estefano --- Quien te quiera como yo[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw-BSUnOw04"]YouTube        - CAMILA-besame[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EfK-WX2pa8c?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EfK-WX2pa8c?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF0gsbQKhD8"]YouTube        - John Mellencamp - Cherry Bomb[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

This might work a little better, Fab.

The Clash, _London Calling_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q67f-CQRaEc"]YouTube        - the clash- london Calling video[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

My favorite Clash tune.

_Train in Vain_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hDeEIHlvwI"]YouTube        - train in vain the clash[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

My favorite from The Clash...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZBPu7jJbJU"]YouTube        - The Clash - Should I Stay or Should I Go (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

JackieBlue said:


> My favorite from The Clash...
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Clash - Should I Stay or Should I Go (Music Video)


 
iEste indecision me molesta!


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> iEste indecision me molesta!




Exactly!


----------



## jpr62902

JackieBlue said:


> Exactly!


 
Ahhh, you speak Clash.


----------



## JackieBlue

Yes, I do.  Now, do you speak Steve Miller?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-vBd-r_Pww"]YouTube        - steve miller band - take the money an run[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Used to play _Swingtown_ in a college band, so yeah, I do (Ba dom, ba dom, ba dom).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jGYx0hMjM0"]YouTube        - Steve Miller Band-Swing Town[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

And Billy Mack is a detective down in Texas.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uiy09DIsZFU?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uiy09DIsZFU?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## JackieBlue

You know he knows just exactly what the facts is.


----------



## jpr62902

_Abracadabra_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH850qp85Zk"]YouTube        - Steve Miller Band - Abracadabra[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDuiG_8KAn8"]YouTube        - The Joker -- Steve Miller -- With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

He ain't gonna let those twooooo, escape justice.


----------



## jpr62902

JackieBlue said:


> YouTube - The Joker -- Steve Miller -- With Lyrics


 
Another SMB favorite on the college band playlist, but we changed the words a little ....


----------



## JackieBlue

This is for you jp, for playing along with me....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keYQD6ot5HE"]YouTube        - paula abdul good night, my love (pleasant dreams).wmv[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Not sure if there's a bad song on this album ..

_Big Boss Man_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TctDLoPywNk"]YouTube        - Steve Miller Band - Big Boss Man[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

JackieBlue said:


> This is for you jp, for playing along with me....
> 
> YouTube - paula abdul good night, my love (pleasant dreams).wmv


 
Well shucks.  Now I'm,

_Lonesome Tonight_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92uYWxCls08"]YouTube        - New Order-Lonesome Tonight[/ame]

New Order kicks butt.


----------



## Big Dog

The video is as good as the tune ..............

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93niv-kijAY"]YouTube        - Brad Paisley - The World[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

http://www.youtube.com/v/D2QCwye9eBo...</param><param


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp21m7JQrWw"]YouTube        - Jo Jo Gunne - Babylon[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qJPVgfN5NDY&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qJPVgfN5NDY&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> <object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qJPVgfN5NDY&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qJPVgfN5NDY&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ADWG6EXrbcE&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ADWG6EXrbcE&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Red3R17FlUQ"]YouTube        - Hall & Oates-Sara Smile[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sweet Child O' Mine - Rare Acoustic - Slash & Myles Kennedy




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRfc_Y_AsLo"]YouTube        - Sweet Child O' Mine - Rare Acoustic - Slash & Myles Kennedy - Live Max Sessions 2010 HQ[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

jpr62902 said:


> Used to play _Swingtown_ in a college band, so yeah, I do (Ba dom, ba dom, ba dom).
> 
> YouTube        - Steve Miller Band-Swing Town



Would it impress you that I've seen Steve Miller Band 3 times in concert less than a mile from my house?  They always put on a great show!

As far as playing anything....I can play the radio.


----------



## pirate_girl

One hit wonder..

Tal Bachman- She's So High..

Love this song!!  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ElORM9O-0U"]YouTube        - Tal Bachman - She's So High[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*RIP*

*Mike Starr dead at 44

*


			
				MTV news said:
			
		

> _Former Alice in Chains bassist Mike Starr was found dead Tuesday  afternoon_



http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1659474/alice-in-chains-mike-starr-dead.jhtml

Dang.... first Layne now Mike.  The power of addiction is brutal. Cripes.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm98t-iGaN8"]YouTube        - Alice in Chains - Sea of Sorrow (Original)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nco_kh8xJDs&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=MLGxdCwVVULXfQDXpcXR73wljCQ5rUkY2s"]YouTube        - Alice In Chains - Would?[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Red Headed Woman-- Bruce Springsteen


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyI4wG9JdYg"]YouTube        - Red Headed Woman[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldyx3KHOFXw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Gary Numan - Cars[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaV5UCMsW-8"]YouTube        - U2 - Vertigo[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJWfJUnX_vk"]YouTube        - HEAVY METAL Blue Oyster Cult Veteran of the Psychic Wars[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHaHKuwtQFg&feature=related"]YouTube        - Genesis - Illegal Alien[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzOrU3grQhk&feature=related"]YouTube        - scorpions - China White - Best Of Rockers N' Ballads[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49H0IfoILwQ"]YouTube - Squeeze Box The Who[/ame]


----------



## Lia

Awesome intro... I love this track.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCt90M6XZTg[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Cinderella and Tesla..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-qG6o5N7oQ"]YouTube        - Cinderella - Coming Home[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gklM1AiZX0s"]YouTube        - Tesla - Signs (official music video) HQ[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By_SJfLa73w"]YouTube        - Sam Kinison - Wild Thing[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

World Turning- Fleetwood Mac

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi1h4BXkJhE"]YouTube        - Fleetwood Mac - World Turning (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*AIC*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzn0h5r8gYU"]YouTube        - Alice In Chains - Don't Follow (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKV1UxLJD-Y"]YouTube        - Alice In Chains - I Stay Away (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dire Straits - Portobello Belle

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOCikp4GG18"]YouTube        - Dire Straits - Portobello Belle + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RflUC8uQs8Q"]YouTube        - Fma AMV-Don't be afraid[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Are you 2 aware that Mike Starr, the original AIC bassist died Tuesday ........... yep, drugs!



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - Alice In Chains - Don't Follow (HQ)





pirate_girl said:


> YouTube        - Alice In Chains - I Stay Away (HQ)


----------



## pirate_girl

Homesick-ARS

Thanks Mr. Green Jeans (NCT) lol


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wawp5NNKOi0"]YouTube        - Atlanta Rhythm Section  Homesick[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Are you 2 aware that Mike Starr, the original AIC bassist died Tuesday ........... yep, drugs!


Yep Doggie..


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHG3YOB8nxY"]YouTube        - Hail The Villain - Runaway - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHZKPYQnsmc"]YouTube        - Halestorm - Familiar Taste of Poison [Official Video][/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4s83_n8BOk&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - The Firm - Radioactive (Special Mix)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> YouTube        - Halestorm - Familiar Taste of Poison [Official Video]



Like it!


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E30PMGUa20"]YouTube        - Smile Empty Soul "Were Through" Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkFunXTcsoA"]YouTube        - Traveling Wilburys - She's My Baby[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8s9dmuAKvU"]YouTube        - Traveling Wilburys - Handle With Care[/ame]

.........and a tribute to Orbison, notice the rocking chair with the guitar!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwqhdRs4jyA"]YouTube        - Traveling Wilburys - End Of The Line[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Immigration Man- Graham Nash

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzE227yE1hk"]YouTube        - Immigration Man by Graham Nash[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ5bS3_BCDs"]YouTube        - Def Leppard - Photograph[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6R-LZ25Te0"]YouTube        - Def Leppard - Hysteria[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jACrmwTsi08"]YouTube        - Def Leppard - Foolin[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVxiHC9AJQw"]YouTube        - Def Leppard - "Pour Some Sugar on Me" U.K. Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Trapt*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jly0i4F_aZ4"]YouTube        - Trapt - Stand Up [Official Video][/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGunledC01M"]YouTube        - It's Alive - Pieces[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7hnveQ7obI"]YouTube        - "Crash" by Cavo - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

No seriously, it was on TV


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVvHEjJ62T0&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=MLGxdCwVVULXcaUFbqfcd4XEE-RPYQNSNY"]book of love[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcY3FH208l8"]YouTube        - Phil Collins - I Wish It Would Rain Down (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> No seriously, it was on TV
> 
> 
> book of love


 
I used to have that 45 record Murph  . Heres another couple of old favorites of mine you might remember. 

 The 3rd video is from 2008 & yes their still together performing at rod runs & the carshow circuit. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwCGW58DTE4"]YouTube        - DANNY & THE JUNIORS-AT THE HOP (re-recording)[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DTZnMjiJe8"]YouTube        - Rock 'N' Roll Is Here To Stay[/ame]


http://vimeo.com/2961512


----------



## Cowboy

Heres a couple back to back for Dawg. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OskL6thEZXk&feature=player_embedded#at=72


----------



## Big Dog

Cowboy said:


> Heres a couple back to back for Dawg.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OskL6thEZXk&feature=player_embedded#at=72



 .................


----------



## pirate_girl

Since today is *The Ides Of March*..



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxJFjO4Skgo"]YouTube        - The Ides Of March - "Vehicle"[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> I used to have that 45 record Murph  . Heres another couple of old favorites of mine you might remember.
> 
> The 3rd video is from 2008 & yes their still together performing at rod runs & the carshow circuit.



Loved them all thanks.


----------



## Ironman

*Middle Class Rut*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5GYOsKLp6o"]YouTube        - Middle Class Rut - New Low (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

PJ -Alive

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPIwsAW2Q0w"]YouTube        - Pearl Jam - Alive[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Cure-
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eDSzL0774Q"]YouTube        - Lovesong-The Cure[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKfNhK39zgE"][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Saving Abel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKTnJEv516Q"]YouTube        - Addicted by Saving Abel[/ame]


----------



## joec

I just finished watching Red River which stars John Wayne, Montgomery Cliff to name just two. One of the best westerns ever made though not true to the dates done in dress and gear. The story was good regardless.


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVcD5NoNoFM"]YouTube        - Goodbye Stranger - Supertramp[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Given our weather here in SW Ohio, this Supertramp diddy seems on point:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4idKxv-YQ4"]YouTube        - Supertramp - it's raining again (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Given our weather here in SW Ohio, this Supertramp diddy seems on point:
> 
> YouTube        - Supertramp - it's raining again (HQ)




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nvT3_iSaHU"]YouTube        - Take The Long Way Home ( Roger Hodgson )[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN60DR5GQpg"]YouTube        - Genesis - Invisible Touch (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byL-5hczao8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Kings of Leon - Sex on Fire (live)[/ame]

...and Jamie Archer rocks too!!!!      Yeah!


----------



## Lia

And, sung by Robin, the unofficial Anthem for my beloved IOM... My rock (no pun intended), my haven, my bolthole. lol.  Always brings a tear to my eye's.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaCz4Ffs9kU"]YouTube        - Bee Gees - Ellan Vannin (1998)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Lia said:


> And, sung by Robin, the unofficial Anthem for my beloved IOM... My rock (no pun intended), my haven, my bolthole. lol.  Always brings a tear to my eye's.
> 
> 
> YouTube        - Bee Gees - Ellan Vannin (1998)




That's a gorgeous song Lia!


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3HemKGDavw"]YouTube        - Ramble On - Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_VS2B48c24"]YouTube        - LACUNA COIL - Spellbound (Performance Version)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*10 Years*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPXUeeFXc90"]YouTube        - 10 Years - Wasteland[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: 10 Years*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - 10 Years - Wasteland



Excellent pick .............. great tune!


----------



## Ironman

*Re: 10 Years*



Big Dog said:


> Excellent pick .............. great tune!


Yes Sir!

I think you and me could drive across the country and agree on every single tune they play on the radio.  

Alpine Valley is not to far down the road from me - I've seen alot of great bands there over the years, mostly back in the late 90's. Wish I could remember it all.


----------



## pirate_girl

Someone to Lay Down Beside Me - Karla Bonoff 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C96oDES_Tpw"]YouTube        - Someone to Lay Down Beside Me - Karla Bonoff[/ame]

I like her version much better than Linda Ronstadt's.


----------



## pirate_girl

Walter Trout Band - The Mountain Song 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Em3dKVK8Y"]YouTube        - Walter Trout Band - The Mountain Song[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Walter Trout Band - Red House (live cover) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUsqJ917j0E"]YouTube        - Walter Trout Band - Red House (live cover)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Cult - Fire Woman
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raql_Hh_NmU"]YouTube        - The Cult - Fire Woman (HQ)[/ame]

and two for my girl Lia...  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykU8iSKkJR0"]YouTube        - The Bee Gees- 'To Love Somebody'[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTQiT58AbE0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Bee Gees- How Can You Mend A Broken Heart[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVpmob_a_7Y"]YouTube - ZZ Top - Beer Drinkers and Hell Raisers[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Triumph*

Almost forgot about these guys. Another great 3 man band. 

Something good from Canada for a change. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG95SqTmMNE"]YouTube        - Triumph - Lay It On The Line.mpg[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

LOVE THAT SONG IRONMAN! 



The Waterboys- Fisherman's Blues

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VKouBHarIo"]YouTube        - Fisherman's Blues The Waterboys[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Corrs-Everybody Hurts

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r_ubcUd-gE"]YouTube        - The Corrs "Everybody Hurts" (1999)[/ame]


----------



## Lia

pirate_girl said:


> and two for my girl Lia...


 
Thanks pg.  I'd never heard either of them.   The only other one of theirs that I know, and I love, is this one. Includes the lyrics..  I've got this one on a CD with other tracks from various Artists, and play it in the car, er... very loud.  ://  lol/


 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68w0wO-Fdzs&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Bee Gees You Win Again lyric![/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Jeff Healey tears it up
Jeff with Edgar Winters and guests
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYh2s7rmIO8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Jeff Healey, Steve Lukather, Edgar Winter & Doug Rappoport 1[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mSHYJXnpE0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Jeff Healey Band - Got a Line on you[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_lwocmL9dQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - Eruption Guitar Solo--Eddie Van Halen[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*AB Nation*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYG3BPvFOgs"]YouTube        - Alter Bridge - Rise Today[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Slowing it down some .............. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrv6sa0PrtU"]YouTube        - "Hesitate" - Official Video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR_soOL63Gg"]YouTube        - 3 Doors Down - When You're Young (Audio)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7FJvQye-7Q"]YouTube        - Seether - Country Song (New Song) DELUXE VERSION [ Video + Lyrics ] HD[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J28Xqub6rI"]YouTube        - Billy Squier - Lonely Is The Night[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-sTXhP0SmU"]YouTube        - Billy Squier - In the Dark[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVjdMLAMbM0"]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan, Texas Flood,[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s9M-52fRGU&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Sky Is Crying- Stevie Ray Vaughan [High Quality No vid][/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Velvet Revolver*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JhsUFuqbCM&feature=related"]YouTube        - Velvet Revolver - Fall To Pieces[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Audioslave*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK0ayO1ywrY"]YouTube        - Into the Wild Music Video - Audioslave I am the Highway[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Audioslave*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - Into the Wild Music Video - Audioslave I am the Highway



Great tune and movie .......... reps bro, perfect timing!


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: Audioslave*



Big Dog said:


> Great tune and movie .......... reps bro, perfect timing!



I agree on both counts.  Reps from me as well.


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw"]YouTube        - Tool - Stinkfist [hq - fullscreen][/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hii17sjSwfA"]YouTube        - Tool - Vicarious[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxEHLPhGriQ"]YouTube        - TOOL The Pot[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Tramp*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaW2_LMEEz8"]YouTube        - Roger Hodgson "School" (Supertramp) - Showing visually the complex L and R ch phase relationship[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Barenaked Ladies- Every Subway Car

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMyFpddfjC0"]YouTube        - Barenake Ladies- Every Subway Car[/ame]


----------



## Lia

This is not for everyone, but Tchaikovsky is a passion of mine... For those of you who like the classical, enjoy!   

I tried to upload this from my own files, but it failed... don't know whether this will be as good.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCIdCef_HBY"]YouTube        - Tchaikovsky - Sleeping Beauty - I. Pas d'action - Part 3/5[/ame]


----------



## Lia

...and, my favorite; Romeo And Juliet's Fantasy Overture. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rL0u-8nyp4&feature=fvst"]YouTube - Romeo & Juliet Fantasy-Overture (Tchaikovsky)[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

As long as you are into the Classicals today.  This is one of my favorites.  Best one to listen to while reading a book.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeUPNmbKwQ4"]Pachelbel Cannon and Giguie 3 Violins[/ame]


And Canon in D Major


----------



## Ironman

*Terminal Frost*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKMSnWznnMk"]YouTube        - 3D Animations: Pink Floyd - "Terminal Frost"[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIrCFrFpHvw&feature=related"]YouTube        - Tina Turner - Simply The Best[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LQ9zV8da9o&NR=1"]YouTube        - 80's Crockett's Theme - Jan Hammer (MIAMI VICE)[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYzpYcsc1R0&NR=1"]YouTube        - Top Gun music video 'Stranger Eyes'[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Staind*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbfsFR0s-_A"]YouTube        - Staind - For You[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvWADo6KPzA"]YouTube        - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone (studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Lia

Just relax...   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owNFnZY5hhw&feature=related"]YouTube        - Boston Brass - "Largo", New World Symphony/Antonin Dvorak[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

This is awesome!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_luq3D92xbg"]YouTube        - Bruce Springsteen Ramrod[/ame]


----------



## Doc

It's always a treat to see Bruce perform.


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRpG-MEzAoA"]YouTube        - Fairy Ring CD - 11032[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQuqeLBTetA&feature=related"]YouTube        - Pogo - Alice[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Ratt*

My very first concert in Madison WI. and the Preachers daughter was with us, I'll never forget her...
Bon Jovi opened for Ratt and begged the crowd to call the local radio station to play them. Yeah, we got right on that... 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_gGWsqd8Ec&feature=related"]YouTube        - RATT - You're In Love (music video) HQ[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Some of the RATT songs weren't so bad.
That one drives me nuts LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Halestorm- I Get Off

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naIT6XfsjAw"]YouTube        - Halestorm - I Get Off (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Great White*



pirate_girl said:


> Some of the RATT songs weren't so bad.
> That one drives me nuts LOL


Old memories... yep, once every 20 years aint so bad for me tho, lol.

White snake and Great White was another great show. Back when Tshirts were only 15 bucks. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYXHdFUAqK4"]YouTube        - Great White House of Broken Love Full Version[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Great White*



Ironman said:


> Old memories... yep, once every 20 years aint so bad for me tho, lol.
> 
> White snake and Great White was another great show. Back when Tshirts were only 15 bucks.
> 
> YouTube        - Great White House of Broken Love Full Version




Never heard that one before.
Damn that guitar is hypnotic..
Love it!


----------



## JackieBlue

Speaking of old memories, I was in the store today an heard this playing.  Don't think it's Ironman's type of music though.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8E_dkESwzg"]YouTube        - richard marx - don't mean nothin'[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This one was big in England when I was living there.
My step-daughter Leeanne was nuts about it and Robbie Williams PERIOD.
They actually banned the full version at first, then eventually it hit the air and everyone went cuckoo.
I remember the night of her slumber party and all the girls screaming over the end.

Robbie Williams- Rock DJ
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGelsMOIJZY"]YouTube        - Robbie Williams - Rock DJ (Official Music Video 720p HD) + Lyrics[/ame]


The music video, directed by Vaughan Arnell, was surrounded by controversy because of its explicit content. The video begins with Williams dancing on a roller disco with girls skating around him. 

He wants to get the attention of the female DJ (played by Lauren Gold)  standing above the stage, so he begins stripping off his clothes. After  this does not get her attention, he starts stripping his skin, muscles  and organs, too (in heavy makeup), until the only thing that is left  from him are his bones which is performed by special effects. 

In the  end, he achieves the DJ's attention and dances with her as a skeleton.  

The video ends with titles, reading "No Robbies were Harmed During the Making of this Video". The skinless Robbie is also featured on the Rock DJ single's cover art, as well as in the cover of the DVD release of _In and Out of Consciousness: Greatest Hits 1990–2010_ in 2010.


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRbXMWYMNno"]YouTube        - Hit me with your best shot[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Goofy old Cars tune..
But I like it!


The CARS - Why Can't I Have You?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pxHjpC6-m0"]YouTube        - The CARS - Why Can't I Have You?(1984)[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPc5YCBz9LQ"]YouTube        - Fleetwood Mac - Landslide (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

They Don't Know About US--

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvZSdCTcS-A"]YouTube        - Tracey Ullman - They Don't Know (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Priest*

*United 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm6AGd3qE5U"]YouTube        - Judas Priest - United[/ame]
*


----------



## pirate_girl

Victim Of Love (Eagles Cover) / West Coasters 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fP8-w1L6J44"]YouTube        - Victim Of Love (Eagles Cover) / West Coasters[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5BZzkWXcwc"]YouTube        - Fleetwood Mac - The Dance - 1997 - Bleed To Love Her[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

My friend Vy turned me on to these guys the other night.
They remind of a lot of AIC.
Screaming Trees - Shadow of the season HQ 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkjPWr7coXc"]YouTube        - Screaming Trees - Shadow of the season HQ[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Down & Out*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twG46K1wbLQ"]YouTube        - Tantric - Down & Out[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSpIVlN266g&feature=related"]YouTube        - Tantric "Down and Out" Electric Violin[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rock n Roll Hall of Fame HD -U2 Mick Jagger & Fergie - Gimme Shelter

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eASIP7NomXQ"]YouTube        - RocknRoll Hall of Fame HD -U2 Mick Jagger & Fergie - Gimme Shelter - 10/30/09 - MSG, NY[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9alAuYr2g_8"]YouTube        - Ruby Tuesday - Melanie Safka[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iThVeq8H4XQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - Elkie Brooks - We've got tonight 1987[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Lia, I almost forgot about her.
Steven had a CD of hers called "Going Back".. 
I love her doing Nights In White Satin. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9YV-UbsArQ"]YouTube        - Elkie Brooks - Night In White Satin.(cover of Moodies Blues)[/ame]


----------



## Lia

pirate_girl said:


> Lia, I almost forgot about her.
> Steven had a CD of hers called "Going Back"..
> I love her doing Nights In White Satin.


 
Yes, she's cool, isn't she? I'm definitely gonna look up more of her songs.


----------



## Lia

I've got this track on a CD mix, and I can sort of relate to it personally, kind of... lol.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9b7CgTIRKU"]YouTube        - Bonnie Tyler - Lost in France 1977[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY8Es9GWE0s"]YouTube        - Elkie Brooks - Fool If You Think Its Over [totp2][/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Santana*

Sunday mornin' music



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tqkQVXJgMc"]YouTube        - Santana - El Farol[/ame]


----------



## Lia

It's a quarter to eight pm here, and I'm still semi-working, posting here, and watching a movie called The karen Carpenter Story. Go figure, lol. But, it is Sunday...

I'd heard of them (The carpenters), vaguely, but never knew that she died from Anorexia. She had an awesome voice, from what I can hear, and some of the music/songs being sung in the movie (I'm assuming its her voice), are absolutely lovely. What a collosal waste to the music industry her death must have been; and how devastated her fans must have been.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI"]YouTube - carpenters -We've Only Just Begun[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

They did some great music back then. Shame she could not get a grip on her disorder. Seems like a terrible way to pass to me.


----------



## Galvatron

My son just shared with me this song that his what he calls the song that he shares with his Girlfriend.... their tune and it is very sweet indeed.


Young Love.....brings back memories


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-GiT_pNy4o"]YouTube        - Scouting for Girls - Heartbeat[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

【LIVE】Massive Attack - Teardrop (Elizabeth Fraser) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H33xhb5L9w


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu684V2lB3Q&feature=related"]YouTube        - Röyksopp - So Easy (Mononoke)[/ame]


----------



## a5gunner

NOthing Matters But You - The Young Veins


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PmtS_qMdXg"]YouTube        - Squeeze - Tempted[/ame]


----------



## a5gunner

Buddy Holly -Weezer


----------



## Dargo

What song starts with (or has) the lyrics "When the lights go down in the California Town, people are in for the evening. I jump in my car and throw in my guitar..."?  I can't think of the name of that song.  It's from the late 70's I think.


----------



## a5gunner

Dargo said:


> What song starts with (or has) the lyrics "When the lights go down in the California Town, people are in for the evening. I jump in my car and throw in my guitar..."? I can't think of the name of that song. It's from the late 70's I think.


 
Gold - John Stewart, didn't know it but found it from google


----------



## Dargo

a5gunner said:


> Gold - John Stewart, didn't know it but found it from google



Cool, I even had the lyrics right.   Okay, is that Stevie Nicks on background vocals?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPjhHcLpfr4"]Gold[/ame]

*edit*

Okay, I see that Stevie Nicks did the background vocals on Gold.  Dang!  Does anyone have any clue how many songs John Stewart wrote?!  Did you know he wrote "Daydream Believer" for the Monkees?  I read that he wrote almost 5000 songs and had nearly 500 of them recorded by someone!  I had no idea.  And to think, I couldn't even recall his name.  Even more surprising, he met his wife, Buffy Ford, while working for Robert and JFK in 1968 and stayed married to her until his death in 2008.  The list of artists who list John Stewart as a major influence in their music include Bob Dylan, Gordon Lightfoot, John Denver, Joan Baez, Peter, Paul & Mary, Stevie Nicks, Lindsay Buckingham, Fleetwood Mac, Anne Murray, Rosanne Cash, Paul Simon, Mary Chapin Carpenter, Walter Egan and many more.  I had no clue!


----------



## JackieBlue

Dargo said:


> Cool, I even had the lyrics right.   Okay, is that Stevie Nicks on background vocals?
> 
> Gold



Yup that's her!


----------



## Dargo

JackieBlue said:


> Yup that's her!



Thanks JB!  I drifted off being fascinated and reading how much John Stewart contributed to the music industry yet I couldn't even recall his name and clearly had no idea what all he had a hand in writing.


----------



## JackieBlue

Dargo said:


> Thanks JB!  I drifted off being fascinated and reading how much John Stewart contributed to the music industry yet I couldn't even recall his name and clearly had no idea what all he had a hand in writing.



You're very welcome.  They both have very distinctive voices.  It was good to hear that song again.


----------



## Dargo

Well, since it's Monday...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0---Q97pG4&feature=related"]Come Monday[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dargo said:


> Well, since it's Monday...
> 
> Come Monday




JB-- arrrhhh!! 



Little pirate loves Jimmy Buffet.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNmULx6sMo4"]YouTube        - A Pirate Looks at 40 Jimmy Buffett 8/3/2006[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kaDSY46nkY"]YouTube        - Jimmy Buffett   Son Of A Son of A Sailor[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPwy9ToKHpo"]YouTube        - Rainbow - Stone Cold[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*AIC*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_GPxe91hWE"]YouTube        - Alice in Chains - Nutshell[/ame]



AIC Tribute  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pURwKVOVF8I&feature=related"]YouTube        - Nutshell (Alice In Chains tribute)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

AC/DC- Who Made Who

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jvqPvDUEW8"]YouTube        - AC/DC Who Made Who (Maximum Overdrive Version)[/ame]

The video game says "Play me"
Face it on a level but it takes you every time on a one on one
Feeling running down your spine
Nothing gonna save your one last dime cause it owns you
Through and through

The databank knows my number
Says I gotta pay cause I made the grade last year
Feel it when I turn the screw
Kicks you round the world, there ain't a thing that it can't do
Do to you

CHORUS:
Who made who, who made you?
Who made who, ain't nobody told you?
Who made who, who made you?
If you made them and they made you
Who picked up the bill, who? And who made who?

Who made who, who turned the screw?

Satellites send me picture
Get it in the eye, take it to the world (take it to the wire)
Spinning like a dynamo
Feel it going round and round
Running out of chips, you got no line in an 8-bit town
So don't look down, no

CHORUS

Ain't nobody told you, who made who?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqXAW2snGMI&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Oingo Boingo - Capitalism - 1983[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Nirvana*

*Kurt Cobain 
February 20, 1967 –  April 5, 1994
RIP*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCI2QJfBMd4"]YouTube        - Nirvana -  Lake Of Fire[/ame]


----------



## a5gunner

Many Men- 50 Cent


----------



## pirate_girl

a5gunner said:


> Many Men- 50 Cent


Don't you know how to post a youtube link?

U2 Van Diemen's Land
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux8qXTZetk4"]YouTube        - U2 - Van Diemen's Land[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

Hey a5gunner.....you don't have to post a video, but if you want to just click on the link for the video and copy and paste it right in the reply box.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXCKLJGLENs"]YouTube        - The Cure - Lovesong[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egX9ZDaIrkU"]YouTube        - 311 - Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

a5gunner said:


> Many Men- 50 Cent



Ok, I'm gonna have to pull out my "Rap is to music what Etch-a-Sketch is to art" bumper sticker again...


----------



## JackieBlue

Dargo said:


> Ok, I'm gonna have to pull out my "Rap is to music what Etch-a-Sketch is to art" bumper sticker again...


----------



## Ironman

*Here I come*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mypHZmXdU3o"]YouTube        - Fats Domino   -   Kansas City[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvdQTTuUV7c"]YouTube        - The Steve Miller Band- The Stake[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: Here I come*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - Fats Domino   -   Kansas City



Actually, I like this version better.  My Dad loved this song.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8tZO97uhyE"]YouTube        - Kansas City-Wilbert Harrison-1959[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Jack Johnson, _From the Clouds_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IU6OU1LJv1E&feature=related"]YouTube        - Jack Johnson - From The Clouds[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Love Jack Johnson!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWVnZAJaq4Q"]YouTube        - Jack Johnson - You And Your Heart[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Yup.  JJ's got some snappy diddies out there!


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Yup.  JJ's got some snappy diddies out there!


I only just heard of him this past summer Jim.
Really like his sound (he ain't too hard on the eyes either) whoo wee!


----------



## pirate_girl

Styxxxxxxxxxxxx.....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpLz3bcLj1s"]YouTube        - Styx- Lorelei[/ame]
AC/DC 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUryXbMrcQE"]YouTube        - ACDC - Anything Goes[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

The Tubes, _What do You Want From Life?_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgjfi1DU1mQ"]YouTube        - What do you want from life? (The Tubes)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Phil Collins- Going Back

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrxFpcaNlCU"]YouTube        - Phil Collins - Going Back (Official Video 2010)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

The Tubes, _Wild Women of Wongo_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdUZHHukY6o&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Tubes - Wild Women of Wongo[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

AIC- I Stay Away

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEZNZcfeN0s"]YouTube        - alice in chains - jar of flies - i stay away[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

The Tubes, _Monkey Time_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-02YnMmE-Ko"]YouTube        - The Monkey Time[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Monkey, Monkees? LOL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU615FaODCg"]YouTube        - Monkees - Daydream Believer - Music Video From TV - Clear[/ame]


How's About The Partridge Family too?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcJsML-wlR0"]YouTube        - the partridge family- brand new me[/ame]

Carly?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js8YE7uZFUY"]YouTube        - Carly Simon - You're So Vain.wmv[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

The Tubes, _Talk to Ya Later_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PpeAesQCZ8"]YouTube        - The Tubes Talk To Ya Later (HQ) (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Chewbs---

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYBfpsV5dKA"]YouTube        - Tubes "She's A Beauty" 45rpm[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

The Tubes, _Outside Lookin' Inside_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KMP_U9HOy4&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Tubes Outside Lookin' Inside (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

The Tubes, _Bora Bora 2000/Love Bomb_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asqRgmLDLIQ"]YouTube        - The Tubes Bora Bora 2000 / Love Bomb[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

If You Poke Her, You'll Get The Jack...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3fP18gIoAY"]YouTube        - AC/DC She's Got The Jack[/ame]

Some Petty..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ-bhM-xuec"]YouTube        - Tom Petty - 'Refugee'[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

80's baybay!

Kon Kan, _I Beg You Pardon_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swnfPL8i4UM"]YouTube        - I Beg Your Pardon[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

More 80's ...

When in Rome,_ The Promise_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HI_xFQWiYU"]YouTube        - When In Rome - The Promise[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Tom Petty you say?

_Listen to her Heart_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4CrrCTriPs"]YouTube        - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - Listen to Her Heart[/ame]


----------



## JEV

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgeI0NeOjhI&feature=related"]YouTube        - Volare - Dean Martin[/ame]​


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> YouTube        - Volare - Dean Martin​



Tingaling a ling..

Had a pizza lately Joseph? 

When you walk in a dream, Caballero,.. Sir.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS6-b7CONDI"]YouTube        - Thats amore Dean Martin[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Robbie Williams, _Beyond the Sea_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EchU-2S4SwA"]YouTube        - Finding Nemo- Beyond the Sea[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Robert Goulet, _You've Got a Friend in Me_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBNf3xLWoe4"]YouTube        - You've Got A Friend In Me (Sung by Robert Goulet)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Doris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7bfudsfZjw"]YouTube        - Doris Day - Fly Me To The Moon[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Tone and Mike- Just In Time... doodly doo doo doo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLszISzH3Ag"]YouTube        - Tony Bennett & Michael Buble, Just in Time[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Rosemary!!!!! (with Perez Prado)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soKB9DBX9Oc&feature=related"]YouTube        - Rosemary Clooney  -  SWAY (Speed Up Version)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Jack Jones

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8uxTiGauW4"]YouTube        - Once Upon A Time...Jack Jones[/ame]

Frank

That's Life Baby! lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIiUqfxFttM"]YouTube        - Frank Sinatra - That's Life[/ame]



That's life, that's what all the people say.
You're riding high in April,
Shot down in May
But I know I'm gonna change that tune,
When I'm back on top, back on top in June.

I said that's life, and as funny as it may seem
_Some people get their kicks,
Stompin' on a dream
But I don't let it, let it get me down,
'Cause this fine ol' world it keeps spinning around_
*
I've been a puppet, a pauper, a pirate,
A poet, a pawn and a king.
I've been up and down and over and out
And I know one thing:
Each time I find myself, flat on my face,
I pick myself up and get back in the race.*

That's life
I tell ya, I can't deny it,
I thought of quitting baby,
But my heart just ain't gonna buy it.
And if I didn't think it was worth one single try,
I'd jump right on a big bird and then I'd fly

I've been a puppet, a pauper, a pirate,
A poet, a pawn and a king.
I've been up and down and over and out
And I know one thing:
Each time I find myself laying flat on my face,
I just pick myself up and get back in the race

That's life
That's life and I can't deny it
Many times I thought of cutting out 
But my heart won't buy it
But if there's nothing shakin' come this here july
I'm gonna roll myself up in a big ball and die-- NOT lol
My, My


----------



## jpr62902

More Frank ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mhkNyaUYtQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - A mi manera - Gipsy Kings[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

And one more to say g'night ....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLzg0_3oiDA&NR=1"]YouTube        - Gypsy Kings - Mi vida[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Babs--
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIC7Acx8lqM"]YouTube        - Stoney End - Rare Quad Mix  Barbra Streisand in HQ Sound[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oISIMqIBmaQ"]YouTube - Getting Better / Tesla + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHoeXnIgZVg"]YouTube        - Jethro Tull Ian Anderson Locomotive Breath Classical[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlyLz7F18Og"]YouTube        - Ian Anderson Orchestral Skatng Away 03/20[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibcYor-Zta0"]YouTube        - Ian Anderson Orchestral Bouree 12/20[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Badge*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKH3lbIPQxQ"]YouTube        - Cream - Badge[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

Remember this song?!!  Heard it today.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMFMf9cN64U"]YouTube        - Georgia Satellites -Keep your hands to yourself[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> Robbie Williams, _Beyond the Sea_:
> 
> YouTube        - Finding Nemo- Beyond the Sea



THIS is the ONLY Beyond the Sea

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZoCrD88RP4"]YouTube        - Bobby Darin-Beyond The Sea[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Natalie Merchant- Wonder

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zpYFAzhAZY"]YouTube        - Wonder[/ame]

R.E.M - Drive

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQN7A6Vl1H4"]YouTube        - R.E.M. - Drive (Video)[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYkT-FrL_sU"]YouTube        - Heartache Tonight - Eagles[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

As per Doc's request, we need to post song titles when posting youtube music videos.

Looking Out For Number One- BTO

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woN3s7qeEDo"]YouTube        - Looking Out For Number One (BTO song)[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W444_V7ETnA"]YouTube        - New Kid In Town~Eagles[/ame]


----------



## a5gunner

Till The End - Lloyd Banks


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCapv8UcrcY"]YouTube        - Roadhouse Blues - The Doors[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Brain Haner is a comedian who wrote a song as an answer to Friday.  The song is Hilarious! Transvestite hooker FTW!!!

http://youtu.be/pkG0AkIsgFw

Most of you have heard of the song "friday" by Rebecca Black.  It has gotten over 100 million views.  For those of you who don't know - the song SUCKS!!!  Here it is for those who might be curious.  She actually recorded it as a joke.  *WARNING: *it's 3:48 you'll never get back.

http://youtu.be/CD2LRROpph0


----------



## pirate_girl

This!!
Heard it this afternoon and shared it on NCT.

Memory Motel-The Rolling Stones (Live With Dave Matthews)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cowl02DXx3A"]YouTube        - The Rolling Stones - Memory Motel (Live with Dave Mathews)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Winding down after makin' a big pot of pea soup.

Better Than Ezra, _WWOZ_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9cmcWQFrBM"]YouTube        - Better Than Ezra - Wwoz[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-OJrT61QDY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Brian Haner - "Eileen"  (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-OJrT61QDY&feature=related


----------



## Dargo

My one, and only, song by the Chixie Dicks

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4_wXPZ1Bnk"]Landslide[/ame]

And the original....from 1975 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAdmeP8RxUc"]Fleetwood Mac Landslide circa 1975[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw-ArzPl0bg"]YouTube        - George Gershwin - Lullaby (Original Piano Version)[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6DI6ysDemk&NR=1"]YouTube        - George Gershwin - Summertime[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

http://www.youtube.com/user/BrianHanerPapaGates#p/u/6/kKir2WwQ8gg

http://www.youtube.com/user/BrianHanerPapaGates#p/u/2/u-OJrT61QDY

http://www.youtube.com/user/BrianHanerPapaGates#p/u/9/VTCNcdZjCuo


----------



## Lia

*The king!*  'nuff said...


Elvis

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8xUqKDYkw4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8xUqKDYkw4[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HYlUoBwcBs&feature=fvwrel"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HYlUoBwcBs&feature=fvwrel[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VYS8XsxuS0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VYS8XsxuS0[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Caroline's Spine*

The *Sullivan brothers* were five siblings who were all killed in action during or shortly after the sinking of the light cruiser USS _Juneau_ (CL-52), the vessel on which they all served, on November 13, 1942, in World War II.




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi8wMWInVFs"]YouTube        - sullivan - caroline's spine[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

PJ-Alive
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGiTPgvKktM"]YouTube        - Pearl Jam - Alive[/ame]



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFBhpI19xkI"]YouTube        - Iron Man 2 Soundtrack - AC/DC - Back In Black[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Gary Jules- Mad World

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvu9C1GsXJ0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Gary jules - mad world[/ame]

Nina Gordon - Tonight And The Rest Of My Life 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K61UPjpagBs"]YouTube        - Nina Gordon - Tonight And The Rest Of My Life[/ame]


----------



## Woody_1

How bout' some Texas Blues.<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2vrhqJkAmRU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIeImOsyWGY"]YouTube        - TAX THE RICH[/ame]


----------



## Lia

I dislike this guy intensely, but I love the track... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzxFL6QYjMo&feature=related"]YouTube        - Paul McCartney Tribute- Oh! Darling[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71nt_HXMc0c"]YouTube        - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Rude Mood + Hideaway[/ame]


----------



## RoadKing

A pretty damn good speech


----------



## pirate_girl

Howard Jones- No One Is To Blame

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-A6WH1kQLc"]YouTube        - Howard Jones - No One Is To Blame[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhtRxqSrys"]YouTube        - Molly Hatchet: Flirtin With Disaster[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Gabrielle- Rise

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHxOMLInE2w"]YouTube        - Gabrielle- Rise[/ame]

TFF- Woman In Chains

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olB5fQKt4NA&playnext=1&list=PL832E750BB8023436"]YouTube        - Woman in chains[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Isaac Hayes- Walk On By

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NaPublMTDU"]YouTube        - ISAAC HAYES:  WALK ON BY[/ame]

Brook Benton- A Rainy Night In Georgia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qYvMPaAEx8"]YouTube        - Brook Benton A Rainy Night In Georgia[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Stevie and 'Mac

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygj7tawGiug"]YouTube        - Fleetwood Mac ~ Gold Dust Woman[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

I always loved this song:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjBwAYIxUso"]YouTube        - Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Let's Rock! ............. where is brother Ironman?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0-mMCFtY4Q"]YouTube        - Sixx AM - Lies of the Beautiful People OFFICIAL VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

u2- Bad
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjvZzSF1bGU"]YouTube        - U2-Bad+lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Simple Minds- Alive and Kicking

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljIQo1OHkTI"]YouTube        - Simple Minds - Alive And Kicking[/ame]

TFF- Famous Last Words

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-1pxv6H6yM"]YouTube        - TEARS FOR FEARS FAMOUS LAST WORDS[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byeSPOIffVE&feature=related"]YouTube        - Roundabout by Yes[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puKNXB97mSM&feature=related"]YouTube        - I've Seen All Good People (Your Move) Studio Version by Yes[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Tears for Fears - Standing on the Corner of the Third World 
My very favourite TFF song, ever!

Having Oleta Adams on the 'Seeds album was the best!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTNK__eOoMs"]YouTube        - Tears for Fears - Standing on the Corner of the Third World[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZGdcRLBAfI"]YouTube        - Bryan Ferry - Slave To Love[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9PAuWV-Vn0"]YouTube        - Roxy Music - More Than This (High Audio Quality)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci9jA_4O3GI"]YouTube        - Love Is The Drug - Roxy Music[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Bobaflex*



Big Dog said:


> Let's Rock! ............. where is brother Ironman?
> 
> YouTube        - Sixx AM - Lies of the Beautiful People OFFICIAL VIDEO



I was noddin off on the sofa... 

Great tune Dog! 6 am rocks!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPHK0aX_gcs"]YouTube        - Bobaflex - "Bury Me With My Guns On" - Video + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## CityGirl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS870zCCAwM"]YouTube        - Alannah Myles (Official Site) Black Velvet - WMV[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWuZMBtrc1E"]YouTube        - Bon Jovi - (You Want To) Make A Memory[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I am listening to thunder. Thankfully the television has stopped beeping out severe weather alerts.


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHYIGy1dyd8"]YouTube        - The Fixx - One Thing Leads To Another[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Amanda Marshall - Birmingham 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIzMcCNAmp4"]YouTube        - Amanda Marshall - Birmingham[/ame]

I almost always post songs that are playing on WZBD out of Berne/Decatur, Indiana.. when I do post in here.


----------



## pirate_girl

Elton- Simple Life
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J52yYWaaco"]YouTube        - Elton John - Simple Life (The One 1 of 11)[/ame]


----------



## Lia

It was next in the listing, what can I tell you?   lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJW19nlzb3Q&feature=fvwrel"]YouTube        - The Dubliners- A Pub With No Beer[/ame]


----------



## Lia

Beautiful song Jackie...  Bon Jovi was my all time favorite growing up. I was totally in love with him, lol.


----------



## JackieBlue

Lia said:


> Beautiful song Jackie...  Bon Jovi was my all time favorite growing up. I was totally in love with him, lol.



I still am lol!   He is a Jersey boy after all.


----------



## CityGirl

Lia said:


> It was next in the listing, what can I tell you? lol
> 
> YouTube - The Dubliners- A Pub With No Beer


 
This reminds me of a song posted here at FF a few yrs back
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=18096&highlight=Scotsman
and again by Melensdad
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=28980&highlight=Irishman's+kilt


----------



## JackieBlue

New Def Leppard song...the boys can still rock!

Undefeated-Def Leppard

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaEOnFt0tx0&feature=related"]YouTube        - DEF LEPPARD NEW SINGLE - UNDEFEATED (2011)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Breaking Benjamin Breath*

An old fav

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmREF37eh-4"]YouTube        - Breaking Benjamin - Breath[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Hadn't heard this one in _ages_ ....

Paul McCartney, _Uncle Albert\Admiral Halsey_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjBY1YVt28g"]YouTube        - Paul McCartney Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (2000 Stereo Remaster) Happy Birthday Paul![/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Oldies*



jpr62902 said:


> Hadn't heard this one in _ages_ ....
> 
> Paul McCartney, _Uncle AlbertAdmiral Halsey_:
> 
> YouTube        - Paul McCartney Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (2000 Stereo Remaster) Happy Birthday Paul!



_We're so sorry, Uncle Albert,  
But we haven't done a bloody thing all day. 
We're so sorry, Uncle Albert,  
But the kettles on the boil and we're so easily called away.

_Great tune JP! Songs like that never get old to me. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY"]YouTube        - Paul McCartney- Band on the Run[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOJiRbXw7cE"]YouTube        - [BUY IT]  Red - Feed The Machine- Until we have faces[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Oldies*



Ironman said:


> _We're so sorry, Uncle Albert,
> But we haven't done a bloody thing all day.
> We're so sorry, Uncle Albert,
> But the kettles on the boil and we're so easily called away.
> 
> _Great tune JP! Songs like that never get old to me.
> YouTube        - Paul McCartney- Band on the Run




Wings.... Let Me Roll It

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUsRDzGOyNI"]YouTube        - LET ME ROLL IT (LIVE)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Brian Setzer, _Americano_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3nbE3yg8jY"]YouTube        - Brian Setzer  - Americano[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

More Brian Setzer ...

_Mack the Knife_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7khYFzKdnMQ"]YouTube        - Mack The Knife - Brian Setzer Orchestra[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> More Brian Setzer ...
> 
> _Mack the Knife_:
> 
> YouTube        - Mack The Knife - Brian Setzer Orchestra



No, no...this is Mack The Knife.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEllHMWkXEU"]YouTube        - Mack the Knife-Bobby Darin[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Brothers In Arms- Dire Straits

This song makes me cry..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs"]YouTube        - Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits[/ame]


----------



## CityGirl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFRx4PkXeVM"]YouTube        - The Bangles - Hazy Shade Of Winter[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1yOGhnmYfI"]YouTube        - James Blunt - Stay The Night [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Elton- Simple Life
> YouTube        - Elton John - Simple Life (The One 1 of 11)




This to me was Elton's best work.  The Tribute to Princess Diana was great too.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GLwA4P3QDk"]Candle in the Wind[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Efz3s7QiM8"]Tribute to Diana[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt9OS96mmVA&feature=related"]YouTube        - Marillion - Tux On[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

I heard this song today and I can't get it out of my head.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRadA7074wk"]YouTube        - The Gap Band - You Dropped a Bomb on Me[/ame]


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

sorry you all i listen to both types of music country and western


----------



## Ironman

*Miss America*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1Cv7_XcUto"]YouTube        - Saving Abel "Miss America (Troop Salute)"[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

dds said:


> sorry you all i listen to both types of music country and western



I like country, but probably not your kind.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnAytwdnqik"]YouTube        - Relentless - Jason Aldean[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> This to me was Elton's best work.  The Tribute to Princess Diana was great too.
> 
> Candle in the Wind
> 
> 
> Tribute to Diana


----------



## pirate_girl

John Denver-( and Olivia)
Lovely song..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkNugqMMwxU"]YouTube        - Fly Away by John Denver[/ame]


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Miss America*



Ironman said:


> YouTube - Saving Abel "Miss America (Troop Salute)"


 seeing the body armor and m1114' brought back memorys it was tough over there but it felt good to serve kind of miss it now that i'm retired the time came to move on and make room for younger soldiers.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

JackieBlue said:


> I like country, but probably not your kind.
> 
> YouTube - Relentless - Jason Aldean


 i have have a place for the classic country just the mellow relaxing sound and the stories the tell i also like the bluegrass sound but i also enjoy listening to some of the newer stuff also along with country rock like lynard skinnard i'm actualy about your same age i just like the older music from th e60's and 70's i suppose it takes me back to a time when i had no worries.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Miss America*



Galvatron said:


> YouTube        - Marillion - Tux On



The guitar screaming at 2:40 is pretty damn good!



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - Saving Abel "Miss America (Troop Salute)"



 ...............


----------



## JackieBlue

dds said:


> i have have a place for the classic country just the mellow relaxing sound and the stories the tell i also like the bluegrass sound but i also enjoy listening to some of the newer stuff also along with country rock like lynard skinnard i'm actualy about your same age i just like the older music from th e60's and 70's i suppose it takes me back to a time when i had no worries.



I've found that most people that like true country don't like the newer stuff at all.  They consider it more pop country or worse lol.  I love country rock like Skynyrd or Marshall Tucker too.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaBsaj8BHDg"]YouTube        - The Marshall tucker band Can't You See[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6q9nBusrq8"]YouTube        - Lynyrd Skynyrd - That Smell[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hyidx_U9k6E"]YouTube        - Tim McGraw - When The Stars Go Blue[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Chevelle!*

2 brothers and a buddy started the band in their Parents garage down in Grayslake Ill. back in the 90's, and named the band after the car. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PP-xZt9aag"]YouTube        - 300 Music Video (Chevelle - I Get It)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Linda!!

Linda Ronstadt- Heatwave

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6ATLHGexr8"]YouTube        - LINDA RONSTADT "Heatwave" *Volume Up* '77 Atlanta[/ame]

Love Is A Rose-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I90KK0amkPE"]YouTube        - Linda Ronstadt- Love Is A Rose (45)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

She was still in her prime back then. Liked her with the stone poneys.
http://youtu.be/q5C710lnPfQ


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lKCUuyojDI"]YouTube        - Donovan - Hurdy Gurdy Man[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

classic! ^^

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haZPPBJC8Ic"]YouTube        - Linda Ronstadt - You're No Good[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abaJfuJbkgg"]YouTube        - Linda Ronstadt - Long, Long Time[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Jethro Tull- Living In The Past.. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VjPPuias1k"]YouTube        - Jethro Tull - Living in the past[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KkMSkmx7sM&feature=related"]YouTube        - Ike & Tina Turner - River Deep Mountain High[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD6LKzhQcDc&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Surfaris - Surfer Joe (long version)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Three Dog Night- Easy To Be Hard

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXtNG_oFpZE"]YouTube        - Three Dog Night - Easy To Be Hard [Excellent quality][/ame]

Todd Rundgren Love Is The Answer
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLzOoNRaGFs"]YouTube        - Todd Rundgren Love Is The Answer (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1geyoxeifk0&feature=relmfu"]YouTube        - I'll give up my gun - Steve Lee[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Sunday mornin' music while the turkey is cooking. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOem6QvEPvw"]YouTube        - Paul Hardcastle  London Chimes[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsFluyeA5XU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - † The Passion Of The Christ †[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

Bryan is awesome in person!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IB8e9RQL4iA"]YouTube        - Bryan Adams - Hearts On Fire & Take Me Back[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Oasis- Some Might Say
Love Bryan too Jackie 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fLR3FRaFsQ"]YouTube        - Some Might Say[/ame]

Some might say that sunshine follows thunder 
Go and tell it to the man who cannot shine 
Some might say that we should never ponder 
On our thoughts today cos they will sway over time 
Some might say we will find a brighter day 
Some might say we will find a brighter day 

Cos I've been standing at the station 
In need of education in the rain 
You made no preparation for my reputation once again 
The sink is full of fishes 
She's got dirty dishes on the brain 
It was overflowing gently but it's all elementary my friend 

Some might say they don't believe in heaven 
Go and tell it to the man who lives in hell 
Some might say you get what you've been given 
If you don't get yours I won't get mine as well 

Some might say we will find a brighter day 
Some might say we will find a brighter day 

Cos I've been standing at the station 
In need of education in the rain 
You made no preparation for my reputation once again 
The sink is full of fishes 
Cos she's got dirty dishes on the brain 
And my dog's been itchin' 
Itchin' in the kitchen once again 

Some might say (some might say)


----------



## waybomb

A little surf music


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWbe-NSK6Ic"]YouTube        - NICE SURF MUSIC[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice Fred! 


The Band- It Makes No Difference
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-DY9n7_KFM"]YouTube        - The Band - It Makes No Difference[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Volbeat*

I just might go see these guys at Bandcamp this year.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO_Go9GCZPo"]YouTube        - Volbeat - Sad mans tongue[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Levon Helm was amazing..

..'Dixie Down
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VShpcqd3zE"]YouTube        - The Band - Night They Drove Old Dixie Down[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeTIhqGfVCk"]YouTube        - The Pretenders...Brass In Pocket.[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This is such a beautiful song 

For Emily, Whenever I May Find Her -Simon & Garfunkel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8ijIWH8EiY"]YouTube        - Simon & Garfunkel - For Emily, Whenever I May Find Her[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

AC/DC - Nervous Shakedown - re-post from the kitch lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvkuM_a1seA"]YouTube        - AC/DC - Nervous Shakedown[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFGoE1_B5MA"]YouTube        - Freddy Fender - A Man Can Cry (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9IfHDi-2EA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9IfHDi-2EA[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJWfM7dS5-M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJWfM7dS5-M[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh3WljFZVvk"]YouTube        - Annie Lennox - Why w/Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

RIP Phoebe Snow

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaK0Y-3ctcc&feature=fvst"]YouTube        - Phoebe Snow - Poetry Man (1975)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Adelitas Way*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUGja5zLpuY"]YouTube        - Adelitas Way - Sick (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Willy Chirino (con Oscar D'Leon y Victor Manuelle), _Los Campeones De La Salsa:_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEKq0x6pdxw"]YouTube        - MelodyVision 6 - CUBA - Willy Chirino - "Los Campeones De La Salsa"[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Rodney Carrington-Don't Look Now


http://youtu.be/EXPi_2eYyYQ


----------



## jpr62902

Dis one cooks!

Juan Luis Guerra, _La Llave de mi Corazon_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxWexyncaTs"]YouTube        - Juan Luis Guerra - La Llave De Mi Corazon[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

One more from Juan Luis Guerra.

_La Travesia_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpdKxYLiN-o"]YouTube        - La Travesia Juan Luis Guerra[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Deacon Blues- Steely Dan

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A0wGO3c2T8"]YouTube        - Steely Dan-Deacon Blues with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

INXS - Beautiful Girl 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH986VE47M8"]YouTube        - INXS - Beautiful Girl[/ame]

Classics IV - *Stormy* (god dammit) LOL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VSuO7Vtlzo"]YouTube        - Classics IV featuring Dennis Yost - Stormy[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Good choice for the weather we have been getting.


----------



## Galvatron

This is for all the lovely lady members here at FF.....i am thinking of you all.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c5E6aIByMY"]YouTube        - Terri Clark - Dirty Girl[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

Galvatron said:


> This is for all the lovely lady members here at FF.....i am thinking of you all.
> 
> 
> YouTube        - Terri Clark - Dirty Girl




Faster, faster Galvi!


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-x-hbeIfEo"]YouTube        - Genesis - Afterglow[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tjcU1Pqo-w"]YouTube        - AC/DC - Touch Too Much[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

This is the only song, and only time, that I've heard a group sing along to after a most unlikely character started singing this song.  Our heavyweight wrestler started singing this song as we were pulling into Indy for a tournament when I was in high school and it was like some movie when one by one everyone, including the coaches, started singing the song at the top of their lungs.  Heck, we had the bus driver laughing so hard he was crying!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKCnHWas3HQ"]Downtown[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Bobaflex*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPHK0aX_gcs"]YouTube        - Bobaflex - "Bury Me With My Guns On" - Video + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Bobaflex*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - Bobaflex - "Bury Me With My Guns On" - Video + Lyrics


 I like their sound.
The lyrics aren't bad either.


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw7w2b_FTC8"]YouTube        - Shoot to thrill - AC/DC (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Oasis- Roll With It
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XQzm0WlRcg"]YouTube        - Oasis   Roll With It[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Re: Bobaflex*



pirate_girl said:


> I like their sound.
> The lyrics aren't bad either.


It's a real toe tapper. 

I'm hearing some cool new bands/tunes this year, should be a great summer.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Bobaflex*



Ironman said:


> It's a real toe tapper.
> 
> I'm hearing some cool new bands/tunes this year, should be a great summer.


I noticed!


----------



## pirate_girl

The Verve- Lucky Man

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWLzMCcFcFg"]YouTube        - The Verve Lucky Man Glastonbury 08[/ame]


The Stone Roses - Love Spreads 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYFK1R-wUwg&feature=fvst"]YouTube        - The Stone Roses - Love Spreads[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Babylon*

David Gray - wonder what happened to him. I enjoyed his tunes.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmK-YWSJ8Eg"]YouTube        - David Gray Babylon (version 2)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

http://youtu.be/K3GkSo3ujSY


----------



## pirate_girl

Sail Awaaaaaaay With Me..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KMUP8oTJ54"]YouTube        - David Gray - Sail Away[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Kings kid.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bwRc7V28xc"]YouTube        - Lisa Marie Presley-Thanx[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

-JAMES- 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP09o6cByhA&feature=related"]YouTube        - You've got a friend - James Taylor[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoevtZiVR4k&feature=related"]YouTube        - James Taylor - Something In The Way She Moves (with lyrics!)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> -JAMES-
> 
> YouTube        - You've got a friend - James Taylor
> 
> YouTube        - James Taylor - Something In The Way She Moves (with lyrics!)




I'll make it to one of his shows someday. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFRsens02fg"]YouTube        - James Taylor - Carolina In My Mind[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

That is one of my very favourites of his.


----------



## pirate_girl

Last one from me tonight.




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpZPlj4BbbY"]YouTube        - Eagle Eye Cherry - When mermaids cry[/ame]


----------



## a5gunner

Hurricane- Panic At The Disco


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZbtmh4roUU&feature=related"]YouTube        - joan jett do you wanna touch[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7DAHi_Cks8"]YouTube        - Walter Egan - Magnet and Steel[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

A fitting song for today's events....chosen by my wife.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0M5D5OA-d4"]YouTube        - Sick Puppies - You're going down - with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

This one i love......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tET1DI60vzk&feature=fvst"]YouTube        - Star Trek - Russell Watson - Faith of the Heart[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Love this song! Been listening to it all day lol
*
*Grace Potter & The Nocturnals**- Apologies*





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YlR1lq4r_s"]YouTube        - Grace Potter & The Nocturnals - Apologies  *LYRICS*  DL LINK IN DBOX[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Love this song!

Linkin Park, _Waiting for the End_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qF_qbaWt3Q"]YouTube        - Waiting for the End (Official HD)[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuq7RYQ8Wa0"]YouTube        - Just Breathe  - Pearl Jam[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Shawn Mullins- All In My Head

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOnpIs1eeMY"]YouTube        - All in my Head - Shawn Mullins[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Savage Garden- To The Moon And Back

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD8KvL1aFNQ"]YouTube        - Savage Garden To the moon and back[/ame]


----------



## CityGirl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM-l11tqWqw&feature=related"]YouTube        - The rascals- Its a beautiful morning cover 1968[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Doot do-do-do do do doooooot, Living In the USA- Steve Miller

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6ZyG0FzeT4"]YouTube        - [HQ] The Steve Miller Band - Living in the USA[/ame]

... somebody gimme a cheeseburger!!!


----------



## Ironman

*Flyleaf*

Such a pretty voice 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWIADZKU9dw"]YouTube        - Flyleaf - I'm So Sick[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bloody Well Right- Supertramp

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E8ISoh9SSc"]YouTube        - Bloody Well Right by Supertramp with lyrics on screen[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Blessid Union Of Souls- All Along

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIxa51AcSC8"]YouTube        - All Along[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQyK8LffVKY"]YouTube        - Bruce Springsteen Ain't good enough for You The Promise Song from 'The Promise'[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Blurry*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJJsoquu70o"]YouTube        - Puddle Of Mudd - Blurry[/ame]


----------



## CityGirl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM"]YouTube        - The B52's - Love Shack[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

New single by Richard Marx---When You Loved Me

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntQU8h7fC1I"]YouTube        - When You Loved Me (New Single) - Lyric Video[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Shower The People- James Taylor

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_etU9MED4k"]YouTube        - shower the people you love with me - James Taylor[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

Pretty crappy recording, but I love her music, and her only cd "All My Life"
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elDYQFD19RY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Rebekah del Rio - Llorando[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btRpokScYxs&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btRpokScYxs&feature=related[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIj5gG9rHkw&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIj5gG9rHkw&feature=related[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9MdW8RISCI&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9MdW8RISCI&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZwW3RbOGu4&feature=fvwrel"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZwW3RbOGu4&feature=fvwrel[/ame]


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

http://www.bellamybrothers.com/index.html after meeting member lyndon in seattle a few weeks ago listening to his tales of his younger years got me to thinking of one of my more favorite songs i hadn't heard in years.i suppose all of us older guys kind of fit into this catagory


----------



## Ironman

*A Perfect Circle*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzyNWyZhUS0"]YouTube        - 07. The Outsider - A Perfect Circle[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aoywIHLqbs"]YouTube        - John Mellencamp, Me'Shell Ndegeocello - Wild Night[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4_bl8uTonQ&feature=relmfu"]YouTube        - Staind - Right Here [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Lia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZwW3RbOGu4&feature=fvwrel



Excellent dance tune!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjGYt_GO6c0"]YouTube        - Stevie Nicks - Has Anyone Ever Written Anything For You[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

JackieBlue said:


> New single by Richard Marx---When You Loved Me
> 
> YouTube        - When You Loved Me (New Single) - Lyric Video



I've been a big fan of his ever since my wife and I met him at the Hard Rock Cafe in London, just by Hyde Park.  It was a mid-week night and, in London, it was about the only place to get food after about 8pm.

There were only about a dozen or so of us in there and several young cute Brit girls kept talking to "this guy" (I had no clue who he was) to play for us.  After about a half an hour, he relented.  They literally locked the doors (closed for the night), but those of us in there were welcome to stay.  He took a guitar off the wall (later found out it was one of HIS guitars) and proceeded to play and sing for almost an hour non stop.

My wife and I were extremely impressed with him to say the least.  I noticed he didn't have a British accent, so I just thought he was some American tourist who was talented.  Get this, talk about embarrassing, when we were leaving, my wife and I stopped and talked to him for a bit.  We thanked him and told him how great he sounded and I suggest that he quit whatever his day job is and consider playing professionally.   He must have thought I was an idiot!!  But, being a class act, he only said "Really, you think I have what it takes?  It's a really brutal industry."

I'll let you imagine our faces when we showed some people pictures of him from when he posed with my wife and I for some pictures (I ought to see if I can find that picture and post it).  He had longer hair then, obviously.  Still, he was very down to earth especially since this was in the mid-80's and his career was really taking off.


----------



## JackieBlue

Dargo said:


> I've been a big fan of his ever since my wife and I met him at the Hard Rock Cafe in London, just by Hyde Park.  It was a mid-week night and, in London, it was about the only place to get food after about 8pm.
> 
> There were only about a dozen or so of us in there and several young cute Brit girls kept talking to "this guy" (I had no clue who he was) to play for us.  After about a half an hour, he relented.  They literally locked the doors (closed for the night), but those of us in there were welcome to stay.  He took a guitar off the wall (later found out it was one of HIS guitars) and proceeded to play and sing for almost an hour non stop.
> 
> My wife and I were extremely impressed with him to say the least.  I noticed he didn't have a British accent, so I just thought he was some American tourist who was talented.  Get this, talk about embarrassing, when we were leaving, my wife and I stopped and talked to him for a bit.  We thanked him and told him how great he sounded and I suggest that he quit whatever his day job is and consider playing professionally.   He must have thought I was an idiot!!  But, being a class act, he only said "Really, you think I have what it takes?  It's a really brutal industry."
> 
> I'll let you imagine our faces when we showed some people pictures of him from when he posed with my wife and I for some pictures (I ought to see if I can find that picture and post it).  He had longer hair then, obviously.  Still, he was very down to earth especially since this was in the mid-80's and his career was really taking off.



Such a cool story!  I would love to see the picture.  Please post it if you find it.  I've always been a Richard Marx fan too.  I think he is very talented and is underrated.  Talk about hair...he had the best mullet around!  Even better than Billy Ray Cyrus lol!  He still looks pretty good too.


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0"]YouTube        - Skid Row - I Remember You[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs5nNbQPna0"]John Melencamp[/ame]

Anyone recognize this intro?


----------



## JackieBlue

Dargo said:


> John Melencamp
> 
> Anyone recognize this intro?



LOL can't say that I do.  But I did recognize Arthur and D.W.'s grandma.


----------



## Dargo

JackieBlue said:


> LOL can't say that I do.  But I did recognize Arthur and D.W.'s grandma.



On the CD, it's the intro to "Small Town".


----------



## JackieBlue

Dargo said:


> On the CD, it's the intro to "Small Town".



Is it?  I love John Melencamp.  Even loved him as "Cougar".


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9zj11gf9Qk&feature=related"]YouTube        - Genesis - Follow you, follow me (1978)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwIGZLjugKA"]YouTube        - Kid Rock - All Summer Long [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## DaveNay

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube        - Kid Rock - All Summer Long [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO]



That song could literally be my life....I graduated HS in '89


----------



## muleman RIP

DaveNay said:


> That song could literally be my life....I graduated HS in '89


Damn kids!


----------



## pirate_girl

something about a beach in Michigan brings back some memories for me too.. hehe


----------



## pirate_girl

The Doobie Brothers- Nobody

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3GBT1bGIV4"]YouTube        - The Doobie Brothers - "Nobody" (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPputk_PQ4U"]YouTube        - TRAPPED - Bruce Springsteen - The One & Only BOSS[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Tempest's latest Celtic Rock CD. Saw them today at the Scottish Highlanders games and festival in Woodland, Ca


----------



## pirate_girl

Danzig - Mother..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96BkXt-Btzc&playnext=1&list=PL70E316E0EF0E4749"]YouTube        - Danzig - Mother (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e00gjtCHcr0"]YouTube        - Wicked Tinkers with Craig Ferguson[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpUdpZpVX3w&feature=related"]YouTube        - Wicked Tinkers - LIVE! LOUD! - March of the O'Neills[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

My favourite Bruce song.. for Jax..

Tunnel Of Love-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXEpLsooMJ0"]YouTube        - Bruce Springsteen-Tunnel Of Love[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE0SnmiwiVk&feature=related"]YouTube        - Tempest Celtic Rock @ Felton Don Quixotes" Captain Morgan"[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Early Journey; Greg Rollie, Neal Schon with big hair. Greg Rollie's voice is so recognizable from early Santana(he sang Black Magic Woman...)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0RFpXrPv2g"]YouTube        - Journey   Feeling That Way / Anytime[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lrTyTPihLw&feature=related"]YouTube        - Journey      Steve Smith Drum solo   Live in Japan  1980[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_T4YXhnveA"]YouTube        - Steve Smith: Drum Solo - Khanda West[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDjXeWksP4w"]YouTube        - Rita Moreno - Animal - fever.avi[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

RNE228 said:


> Early Journey; Greg Rollie, Neal Schon with big hair. Greg Rollie's voice is so recognizable from early Santana(he sang Black Magic Woman...)
> 
> YouTube        - Journey   Feeling That Way / Anytime






I like the Anytime part best.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Vl9eMVB8o"]YouTube        - Journey - Anytime[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

I wish I could have seen him live...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmUbYiFXT_0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Buddy Rich stick trick solo (FULL VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*R L Burnside*







[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZncehIh_Kw"]YouTube        - R.L.Burnside It's bad you know[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: R L Burnside*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - R.L.Burnside It's bad you know



You can always count on IM to come through with a winner!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: R L Burnside*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - R.L.Burnside It's bad you know


I love that blues beat.. video was interesting!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z9DwMKvqcc"]YouTube        - Robert Palmer - Bad Case Of Loving You Lyrics[/ame]

Woof!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP09o6cByhA&feature=fvsr"]YouTube        - You've got a friend - James Taylor[/ame]



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=221mohEolWc"]YouTube        - Neil Young - Old Man[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ox1Tore9nw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ox1Tore9nw[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q04_ClDxRsk&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q04_ClDxRsk&NR=1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApBJMrYcTmM&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApBJMrYcTmM&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Obdurate

RNE228 said:


> YouTube        - Rita Moreno - Animal - fever.avi



That's awesome. I just got done posting a video of Animal in another thread then I come in here and see that first.

Anyway I'm listening to:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQz_WjTn68U"]YouTube        - Dredg - Bug Eyes[/ame]

It's been a while since I've listened to Dredg. I forgot all about them.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been listening to Chris Rea   arrrrhhh!! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wILMYI3k4CE"]YouTube        - Chris Rea - On the beach[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQvPAaAkgG0"]YouTube        - Fool If You Think It's Over, " CHRIS REA "[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkhFEhLzycQ"]YouTube        - Electric Light Orchestra   Do Ya[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A song my niece Becca loves..

What's the dealio?? lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjVNlG5cZyQ"]YouTube        - P!nk - Raise Your Glass[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAP9AF6DCu4"]YouTube        - The Calling - Wherever You Will Go[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Wooden Ships*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jpJOH4sbaw&playnext=1&list=PL2EFF4C021AB27DFC"]YouTube        - Crosby, Stills & Nash - "Wooden Ships" (1969)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Wooden Ships*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - Crosby, Stills & Nash - "Wooden Ships" (1969)


----------



## pirate_girl

MERMAID ~ Sade 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE8OUUav5uM"]YouTube        - MERMAID ~ SADE ~ GULF OF MEXICO[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

A little bit of a retro mood...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaTQAaJWW54"]YouTube        - Huey Lewis And The News - If This Is It[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK-FRac7m58"]YouTube        - Paradise By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

Another oldie but goodie...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA1wDgPZCDA"]YouTube        - Eddie Money  Shakin'[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

Eddie Money had a lot of good songs really...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTE12zOHuFI&feature=related"]YouTube        - Eddie Money - Baby Hold On[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYEgYVyBDuM&feature=related"]YouTube        - Two Tickets To Paradise - Eddie Money[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm thirsty..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO7EEoUj4QU"]YouTube        - Eddie Money ~ Gimme' Some Water with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i6OrOZwtmA&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - The Asshole Song By Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

http://youtu.be/0g9PiEgYYUU
*Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth (Monterey 1967) *


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh3ml8gzrd4"]YouTube - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Fishin' in the dark[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbxfe7DMxVo"]YouTube        - Black Sabbath - War Pigs[/ame]
*Black Sabbath - War Pigs   *


----------



## muleman RIP

*Black Sabbath Paranoid   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4&feature=related"]YouTube        - Black Sabbath Paranoid[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4HPdWYwgyw&feature=fvst"]YouTube - The Clash - Rock The Casbah[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Alice Cooper - Under My Wheels *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1g4NT0t9h4"]YouTube        - Alice Cooper - Under My Wheels[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUTXb-ga1fo"]YouTube        - Tom Petty - I Won't Back Down[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Some rather cool hits from '73.. 

New York City- I'm Doing Fine Now

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt-FKNINZBU"]YouTube        - New York City I'm Doing Fine Now[/ame]

Dr. John- Right Place, Wrong Time

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuRDMu87tl0"]YouTube        - Dr John--right place,wrong time.----ORIGINAL VINYL[/ame]

The Isley Brothers- Who's That Lady

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1DDgNCLD84"]YouTube        - The Isley Brothers-Who's That lady[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Groovy little treadmill diddy ...

Plain White T's, _Make it up as You Go_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XBbYDwc-iw"]YouTube        - 13 - Make It Up As You Go - Plain White T's[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Brandy ~ 1972*



pirate_girl said:


> Dr. John- Right Place, Wrong Time
> 
> YouTube        - Dr John--right place,wrong time.----ORIGINAL VINYL



 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-dleViv2nc"]YouTube        - brandy[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

More good ones from '73

Kodachrome- Paul Simon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hSXKjHDKkY"]YouTube        - Kodachrome[/ame]


Stevie Wonder- Higher Ground

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wZ3ZG_Wams"]YouTube        - Stevie Wonder - Higher Ground[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Seven Mary Three- Cumbersome

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMLnYaKadZw"]YouTube        - Seven Mary Three Cumbersome Lyrics[/ame]

Everlast- What It's Like

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwoNQvSOxM8"]YouTube        - Everlast - What It's Like[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Steely Dan- The Boston Rag

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ3OZEiM9OQ&feature=fvst"]YouTube        - STEELY DAN, The Boston Rag[/ame]

Midnight Cruiser--

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9x3bptBJ_A"]YouTube        - Steely Dan Midnight Cruiser[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FJRVa9t2_g"]Handbags and Gladrags[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Good tune for a rainy morning!


----------



## pirate_girl

Cat's in the well : The New Fools ( A Belgian Dylan tribute band)

OMG!! excellent!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8uT4r6gydw"]YouTube        - ‪Cat's in the well : The New Fools‬‏[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz2ReTSdH_Q&feature=related"]YouTube        - ‪Linda Ronstadt - Love Has No Pride (1976) Offenbach, Germany‬‏[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Steve just amazes me. So talented!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jn3KCZEqxc"]YouTube        - ‪Steve Martin, Bela Fleck, Tony Trischka Banjo HDTV The Crow‬‏[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Funny, I just got back from the gym, cranking AC/DC on the treadmill. But I like Western Swing too. Oh Mona, you shall be free!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVGK7bECpy8&feature=related"]YouTube        - ‪Oh Mona - Red Knuckles and the Trailblazers‬‏[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Banjo with Phaser effects. That, is some pickin!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8_Q_sFHTBw&feature=related"]YouTube        - ‪Hot Rize: Shady Grove‬‏[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Mrtha White theme
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsDnaF-T1e0"]YouTube        - ‪Hot Rize, Greyfox Bluegrass Festival 2008, Martha WhiteTheme‬‏[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Gym music; great on the tread mill
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RukUetw0hAM"]YouTube        - ‪AC/DC - Thunderstruck‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*ʞorn*

New stuff. Sounds pretty good on a decent system. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UZad8_tk2U"]YouTube        - ‪KORN feat SKRILLEX - "Get Up" /MORTAL KOMBAT Cosplay/‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bush- Machinehead 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIF_b4WIlCQ"]YouTube        - ‪Bush - machinehead‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Offspring-Gone Away


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DKxJoS1x2E"]YouTube        - ‪The Offspring - Gone away‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Perfect Circle*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP1U5dnUIoM"]YouTube        - ‪A Perfect Circle - The Outsider‬‏[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

A night for T's...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sh-fMOecSE"]YouTube        - ‪Tumbling Dice The Rolling Stones‬‏[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAl1nrRqSVg"]YouTube        - ‪Tell Me What You Want--Zebra‬‏[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXYB-1KTeh4"]YouTube        - ‪Talking Heads - Take Me To The River‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tw7hk_Hd1M"]YouTube        - ‪Crosby Stills & Nash - Helplessly Hoping‬‏[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP0VBB7BO64"]YouTube        - ‪Crosby Stills Nash - Carry On / Questions‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luuqhAS0x6o"]YouTube        - ‪R.E.M - What's the frequency Kenneth (Not Live) HD/HQ‬‏[/ame]

"What's the frequency, Kenneth?" is your Benzedrine, uh-huh
I was brain-dead, locked out, numb, not up to speed
I thought I'd pegged you an idiot's dream
Tunnel vision from the outsider's screen
I never understood the frequency, uh-huh
You wore our expectations like an armored suit, uh-huh

I'd studied your cartoons, radio, music, TV, movies, magazines
Richard said, "Withdrawal in disgust is not the same as apathy"
A smile like the cartoon, tooth for a tooth
You said that irony was the shackles of youth
You wore a shirt of violent green, uh-huh
I never understood the frequency, uh-huh

"What's the frequency, Kenneth?" is your Benzedrine, uh-huh
Butterfly decal, rear-view mirror, dogging the scene
You smile like the cartoon, tooth for a tooth
You said that irony was the shackles of youth
You wore a shirt of violent green, uh-huh
I never understood the frequency, uh-huh
You wore our expectations like an armored suit, uh-huh
I couldn't understand
You said that irony was the shackles of youth, uh-huh
I couldn't understand
You wore a shirt of violent green, uh-huh
I couldn't understand
I never understood, don't fuck with me, uh-huh
--------------------------------------------------------!!


----------



## pirate_girl

James..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXZxf0uorzQ"]YouTube        - ‪James Taylor - Fire and Rain‬‏[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx2TM_f1u4c"]YouTube        - ‪James Taylor - Don't let me be lonely tonight‬‏[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzJY96m3lkg"]What a wonderful world[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NouLimmuMQU"]Hey Baby Take A Chance[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH7Qq4OG_nA"]Heart Beat[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyj2qL-bQ4E"]Silence is Golden[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Johnny Cash Cover*

Ring of Fire

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cyfTFbzk9A"]YouTube        - ‪Wall Of Voodoo - Ring Of Fire (Album Version)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Human League- Human

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_er72QbMpk"]YouTube        - ‪human league - human‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Allman Bros

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo"]YouTube        - ‪Melissa- Allman brothers‬‏[/ame]

Mainstreet- Seger (cool video) lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1tstiCxybQ"]YouTube        - ‪Mainstreet- Bob Seger‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

thcri said:


> What a wonderful world



All time classic.


----------



## Dargo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FabM1RJTkrY"]Pop Muzik[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

And to think this is the video that launched the entire MTV and music video revolution...[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwuy4hHO3YQ"]Buggles[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF0gsbQKhD8"]YouTube        - ‪John Mellencamp - Cherry Bomb‬‏[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

The Moody Blues perform Question Live
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlFNS2ieVaM"]YouTube        - ‪The Moody Blues/Question‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Love the Moody Blues, Bill.

For My Lady 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF9NbSoJY8g"]YouTube        - ‪For My Lady‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Floyd and Frampton..
Then hitting the hay..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHk6clzLeMM"]YouTube        - ‪(19)THE WALL: Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb‬‏[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__t4Vh2fXGA"]YouTube        - ‪Peter Frampton - Do You Feel Like We Do (Live Full Version 1080p HD)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Military Tribute*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWo8JSmuD1c"]YouTube        - ‪The sacrifices US Military Tribute WATCH!‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Lia

Now this is a piece of heaven after a long day...  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZXM2eq46_s"]YouTube        - ‪Bach Under The Stars: Air on the G String BWV 1068‬‏[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

Lia said:


> Now this is a piece of heaven after a long day...
> 
> YouTube        - ‪Bach Under The Stars: Air on the G String BWV 1068‬‏




YES! Real music. Wish my wife loved baroque music just a 10th as much as I do. We'd go to chamber concerts every week. 

I took "Music Appreciation" in High School as an elective. The instructor made us listen to this horrible music for a whole hour! He'd sit there getting paid to be in bliss, and I did not get it. I musta got hit in the head or something, because I do not know when I discovered Baroque, but I can't get enough. Last time we went to Poland, we sat in an unheated 16th century church just outside of the old square in Krakow, and they had a 5 person ensemble, and played a good 90 minutes, all baroque, all in an antique church with soaring fresco'ed ceilings, gold flaked altars, minimal lighting, cold, and simply mahvahlus!


----------



## jpr62902

Loves me some Baroque.  I just wish the Metalheads would leave it alone.  It's perfect as is.

J.S. Bach, _Cello Suite No. 1 _(part of it anyway):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwHpDOWhkGk"]YouTube        - ‪Bach - Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major BWV1007 - Mov. 1-3/6‬‏[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

And the king of pipe organ artists playing the king of pipe organ works. Too bad it's chopped up into 6 parts.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvLHU8xj5Kk&feature=PlayList&p=45B5B932D67F68B4&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=6"]YouTube        - ‪E. Power Biggs - Bach Toccata & Fugue in D minor on 14 organs *part 1 of 6*‬‏[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Und noch eins von Herr Bach, erster teil, _Das Wohl Temperiertes Klavier_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9lv1b2HXl8&feature=related"]YouTube - ‪J.S.Bach: Preludium und Fuga in C-Dur BWV846‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Art of Dying*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05Qtj_vyHfk"]YouTube        - ‪Art Of Dying- Die Trying (Lyrics)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ9qWpa2rIg&feature=related"]YouTube        - ‪Bach - Brandenburg Concertos No.3 - i: Allegro Moderato‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Jimmy.. 
Arrrhhh!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNmULx6sMo4"]YouTube        - ‪A Pirate Looks at 40 Jimmy Buffett 8/3/2006‬‏[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Buffett, eh?  This one's written for fathers with grateful sons.  Miss you, Dad.

_False Echoes_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mrZ1fmM674"]YouTube        - ‪False Echoes - Jimmy Buffett‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Buffett, eh?  This one's written for fathers with grateful sons.  Miss you, Dad.
> 
> _False Echoes_:
> 
> YouTube        - ‪False Echoes - Jimmy Buffett‬‏




.. and grateful daughters.
Signed; Loralei, daughter of a Sailor.
Daddy named me, you know.


----------



## pirate_girl

ELO - Alright 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0enx_dbo_SQ"]YouTube        - ‪ELO   Alright‬‏[/ame]

Collective Soul - Run 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPvQY9LMnZ4"]YouTube        - ‪Collective Soul - Run Lyrics‬‏[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dly6I8pqXcI"]YouTube - ‪Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill (1977)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Genesis - Misunderstanding 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mviv_dMvfIA"]YouTube        - ‪Genesis - Misunderstanding‬‏[/ame]

Bring It All Home - Gerry Rafferty  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF9OysDwZCo"]YouTube        - ‪Bring It All Home - Gerry Rafferty‬‏[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BjiRKBC05c&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - ‪Led Zeppelin - The Battle of Evermore‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> YouTube - ‪Led Zeppelin - The Battle of Evermore‬‏






Oh, bring it back, bring it back...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4MCLVMX74s&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - ‪Roger Miller - Hot rod Lincoln‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Lia

Love this remix... really cool.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6bTbKK63MY"]YouTube        - ‪The X-Files Theme Song (Techno Trance Remix)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Lia

The Ellan Vannin Tragedy... A part of the history of my beloved IOM.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6v2jRqjHzg&feature=related"]YouTube        - ‪Ellan Vannin - The Spinners‬‏[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Ok all of you from the UK, tell me about this song,  give me some history.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=113FzU6Uf9U"]I started out with nothing, still got most of it left.[/ame]


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Ok all of you from the UK, tell me about this song, give me some history.


 
Well, I only live in the UK, but I believe I can answer this, somewhat. That was a TV programme I believe. Jools Holland is, apparently, a Jazz musician, and *'Live with Jools'* was a musical TV programme. I've never watched it so I can't give you any info about it.

I believe it was aired during the late evenings, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Lia

Speaking of Jazz murph... The wonderful Nina Simone.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYSbUOoq4Vg"]YouTube        - ‪nina simone - my baby just cares for me‬‏[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Supposed there is a story about Steve Seasick and the why he wrote the song.  I heard bits and pieces today on the radio and evidently the song became a number 1 hit.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Ok all of you from the UK, tell me about this song,  give me some history.
> 
> 
> I started out with nothing, still got most of it left.



I loved watching Later With Jools Holland, Murph... when I was in England.
I know nothing of that band/singer, as they must be new?
What made me like his show the most was that he always had such a mix of talent.
There was a band that hooked me into tuning in regular.
Can't for the life of me remember who they were, but I think they were from Sheffield.
The_____ something.. grrrrrrrrr.. don't remember..

Ok.. edit:
It wasn't The "       "
It was *Pulp*, with Jarvis Cocker!
Now.. to recall the song.....


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

thcri said:


> Ok all of you from the UK, tell me about this song, give me some history.
> 
> 
> I started out with nothing, still got most of it left.


 

I would like to hear more,going in my collection ASAP.thanks for sharing


----------



## pirate_girl

The Cranberries- Linger

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU7IkEOrxdw"]YouTube        - ‪The Cranberries Linger lyrics‬‏[/ame]



Dido- White Flag

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-fWDrZSiZs"]YouTube        - ‪Dido - White Flag‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Supposed there is a story about Steve Seasick and the why he wrote the song.  I heard bits and pieces today on the radio and evidently the song became a number 1 hit.


You made me Google.

http://www.seasicksteve.com/


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LanCLS_hIo4"]YouTube        - ‪Bob Marley- Three Little Birds (With Lyrics!)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHR95e0q9mA"]YouTube        - ‪Bonnie Tyler and Shakin Stevens - A Rockin Good Way (to Mess‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Lia

I first heard this track sung by Foster and Allen, and thought it was great, but then I heard it sung by this guy; Awesome! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asxvggxFtiM&feature=related"]YouTube        - ‪Ricky Nelson.....A Legend In My Time‬‏[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

So sad that so many great singers died in airplane crashes. He was one of the better ones from the 60's and up.


----------



## jpr62902

Mana, _Bendita Tu Luz_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44kityInDvM"]YouTube        - ‪Maná - Bendita Tu Luz (Music Video)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

America

I was nuts about this band in my mid-teens.
Still am..

America- Sandman
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZN2-n_BIKI"]YouTube        - ‪America - Sandman‬‏[/ame]

-Ventura Highway
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I0d29s6GCc"]YouTube        - ‪AMERICA - Ventura Highway‬‏[/ame]

-Sister Golden Hair

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIycEe59Auc"]YouTube        - ‪America - Sister Golden Hair (HQ Original)‬‏[/ame]

-Don't Cross The River

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HWJPOY7H9Q"]YouTube        - ‪AMERICA ~ Don't Cross The River‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Lowlife*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYFNCenCZXI"]YouTube        - ‪Theory Of A Deadman - Low Life Official Lyrics Video‬‏[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

good song Ironman,you just have to smile, just a little


----------



## pirate_girl

Love Needs A Heart- Jackson Browne

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS4B0slX4Pw"]YouTube        - ‪Jackson Browne - Love Needs A Heart - Live BBC 1978‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Volbeat*



AAUTOFAB1 said:


> good song Ironman,you just have to smile, just a little


Yep, everybody loves that song around here. 

_"I think I'll get trailer trashed"_ 

Danish rockers:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qly41K-uC64"]YouTube        - ‪Volbeat - Fallen Official Video‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Volbeat*



Ironman said:


> Yep, everybody loves that song around here.
> 
> *"I think I'll get trailer trashed"*
> 
> Danish rockers:
> 
> YouTube        - ‪Volbeat - Fallen Official Video‬‏




Do you live in a trailer? 

Tom Petty- I Should Have Known It

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0wXkZhq208&feature=related"]YouTube        - ‪TOM PETTY & HEARTBREAKERS..i should have known it with lyrics HD‬‏[/ame]

Glenn Frey- I've Got Mine

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4004469/Glenn_Frey_Ive_got_mine


----------



## Ironman

*Re: Volbeat*



pirate_girl said:


> Do you live in a trailer?



Nope, just thought that sounded funny in the song. 

My new fav

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Lqq5QwApjs"]YouTube        - ‪Korn - Get Up (Featuring Skrillex) (Full Song)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Lia

Sorry about the ad guys, but you can skip it after 5 secs...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHLMGBwAbhA&NR=1&feature=fvwp"]YouTube        - ‪Bee Gees (6/32) - Words‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Lia said:


> Sorry about the ad guys, but you can skip it after 5 secs...
> 
> YouTube        - ‪Bee Gees (6/32) - Words‬‏


----------



## waybomb

Haven't seen anything written here about pandora.com.

Pretty neat - type in a favorite artist. It will find a song and play it, but then goes out and finds similar types of music from other artists. Been listening for about an hour now, and have not had any songs picked for me that I did not like!

Try it out.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4"]YouTube - ‪Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Layne Staley Tribute*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbWoiDhxJsk"]YouTube        - ‪Layne Staley Tribute (River of Deciet)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5ENu3_ypaE&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - ‪SRV - Rude Mood [6/15]‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Layne Staley Tribute*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - ‪Layne Staley Tribute (River of Deciet)‬‏


----------



## pirate_girl

Dave Matthews- Everyday

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8gR_XjBoq0"]YouTube        - ‪Dave Matthews - Everyday‬‏[/ame]


INXS- Shine Like It Does
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVaIFdb979A"]YouTube        - ‪INXS - 08 - Shine Like It Does - 1985‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Me- Foo Fighters

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUvQaAFc47c"]YouTube        - ‪Big Me-Foo Fighters (lyrics)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Hinder / Demo*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ziydh5sie4"]YouTube        - ‪Hinder - What Ya Gonna Do (Demo version)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WJ6FbcWYRU"]YouTube        - ‪The Kinks - Destroyer‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Hinder / Demo*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - ‪Hinder - What Ya Gonna Do (Demo version)‬‏


 Love it!!
Gee, that album cover would make a nice avatar LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Collective Soul- She Said

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTo1dep_-gg"]YouTube        - ‪Collective Soul - She Said‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Hinder / Demo*



pirate_girl said:


> Love it!!
> Gee, that album cover would make a nice avatar LOL
> 
> View attachment 55341



 ............... 

IM is always good with the tunes!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Hinder / Demo*



Big Dog said:


> ...............
> 
> IM is always good with the tunes!



Yes he is!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Downtown- Neil Young

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo-4viCN_w4"]YouTube        - ‪Neil Young - Downtown (Video)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

'tis a lovely song..

Grace Potter and The Nocturnals ~ Apologies

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YlR1lq4r_s"]YouTube        - ‪Grace Potter & The Nocturnals - Apologies  *LYRICS*  DL LINK IN DBOX‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

Try to keep this one out of your head:

Live...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdncFjqKcxg#


Again...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiQj0o8BOYw&feature=artist"]YouTube        - ‪The Asteroids Galaxy Tour - "The Golden Age".‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Elton (just glimpsed him on SNL so it made me go a' searchin') 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LX7WrHCaUA"]YouTube        - ‪Elton John - Rocket Man (HQ)‬‏[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lXOuZgm_eY"]YouTube        - ‪Elton John- Levon‬‏[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p_xAToFzck"]YouTube        - ‪Elton John - Funeral for a Friend/Love Lies Bleeding (Yellow Brick Road 1 of 21)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Black Angels - Call To Arms 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLjDJxeWF0c"]YouTube        - ‪The Black Angels - Call To Arms‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Redlight King-Old Man 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGt54Ozo8LQ"]YouTube        - ‪Redlight King - Old Man‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Guess Who- Do You Miss Me Darlin' 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSEHRukBefI"]YouTube        - ‪The Guess Who=Do You Miss Me Darlin' .wmv‬‏[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

Something quiet to go with morning coffee.
I must be getting old lol 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV05CrUOaoc&feature=related"]YouTube - ‪The High Kings Will Ye Go Lassie Go‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

AARON LEWIS - "Country Boy"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsQzw_Ax8Cw"]YouTube        - ‪AARON LEWIS - "Country Boy" (Official Video)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgYgt524gQQ"]YouTube        - ‪Joe Bonamassa - Slow Train‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> 'tis a lovely song..
> 
> Grace Potter and The Nocturnals ~ Apologies
> 
> YouTube        - ‪Grace Potter & The Nocturnals - Apologies  *LYRICS*  DL LINK IN DBOX‬‏



Grace Potter is probably the most talented female in rock music and finally getting her dues. IMO, she the sexiest in the businees, I love her edge!





pirate_girl said:


> Redlight King-Old Man
> 
> YouTube        - ‪Redlight King - Old Man‬‏



What a way to introduce a classic to the youth of today. At a young 51, I really like the tune! Ya'll might want to catch the Neil Young tribute on Padilla, super list of artist playing his greats. Kieth Urban and John Fogerty doing Rockin in the Free World" is SUPER!  See below ............... 



Cowboy said:


> AARON LEWIS - "Country Boy"
> 
> YouTube        - ‪AARON LEWIS - "Country Boy" (Official Video)‬‏



My new personal anthem .............


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOJmepjAebg"]YouTube        - ‪A MusiCares Tribute To Neil Young - "Rockin In The Free World"‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> YouTube        - ‪Joe Bonamassa - Slow Train‬‏







Big Dog said:


> YouTube        - ‪A MusiCares Tribute To Neil Young - "Rockin In The Free World"‬‏


----------



## pirate_girl

Who remembers this one from BTO?

BTO Sledgehammer

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4M2eeYHXJ8"]YouTube        - ‪Bachman Turner Overdrive - Sledgehammer‬‏[/ame]

The Fabulous Thunderbirds- Powerful Stuff

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6otd3sdtCuk"]YouTube        - ‪The Fabulous Thunderbirds - Powerful Stuff‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dave Matthews Band- American Baby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU8SbHTVavA"]YouTube        - ‪Dave Matthews Band - American Baby‬‏[/ame]

Immigration Man- Graham Nash

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzE227yE1hk"]YouTube        - ‪Immigration Man by Graham Nash‬‏[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPkz7bZoq18"]YouTube        - ‪Pearl Jam-Once‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

A true American and King of Cool ............. Not many have more fun making music ............ Toby Keith ........... yeah I do country too!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvyTY_oYR_c"]YouTube        - ‪Toby Keith - Trailerhood‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

I've sat at many bars around the country and talked at length to a many folk I'll never meet again, I wonder when my fortune is coming in ........  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKpQRjj_WbU"]YouTube        - ‪Billy Currington - People Are Crazy‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Travis- Sing
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1f2M5G9KG8"]YouTube        - ‪Travis - Sing‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bad Company- Simple Man
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuSuRk5DMJU"]YouTube        - ‪Bad Company - Simple Man‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Badge- Cream
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE6MwpEV3pU"]YouTube        - ‪Cream - Badge  (1969)‬‏[/ame]
Wishing Well- Free
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLSAGnHNqGc"]YouTube        - ‪Free - Wishing Well‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Crash Into Me- DMB..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU2E1lX1geY"]YouTube        - ‪Dave Matthews Band-Crash Into Me[Lyrics]‬‏[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s05jcrJw0as"]YouTube        - ‪Boy's Don't Cry - I Wanna Be A Cowboy‬‏[/ame]

Heard it on the radio.


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9dDvSZYD_M"]YouTube        - ‪Hank Williams III - 5 Shots of Whiskey‬‏[/ame]

nice one...


----------



## Lia

tsaw said:


> Heard it on the radio.


 
Cool, loved the video. lol.


----------



## Lia

tsaw said:


> nice one...


 
Yes, really nice... 

'Must have been filmed in Europe; was driving on the left; see 3:36/4:20


----------



## Cowboy

tsaw said:


> YouTube - ‪Hank Williams III - 5 Shots of Whiskey‬‏
> 
> nice one...


 Good find Tom , I knew Hank JR had a son in music but I thought he was more of a punk rocker . After watching this vid I did some searching for more of his music and found this vid . I am amazed how much he looks and sounds like Hank senior . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIdmRJOw9cw&feature=player_embedded#at=147


----------



## pirate_girl

Kate Havnevik- Nowhere Warm

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vckg9XFPGo"]‪Kate Havnevik - Nowhere Warm (Lyrics + Traduzione)‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_6Nw5lTnq0"]‪Northern Soul:  Donnie Elbert.  "Sweet Baby"‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

Venetian Festival this weekend - in a few minutes walking over to the beach. 
So I'll be listening to live bands:

Dot Dot Dot
Saving Abel
Fireflight
Cinderella


----------



## pirate_girl

waybomb said:


> Venetian Festival this weekend - in a few minutes walking over to the beach.
> So I'll be listening to live bands:
> 
> Dot Dot Dot
> *Saving Abel*
> Fireflight
> *Cinderella*




Lucky you Fred!
Hope you had a blast. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKTnJEv516Q"]‪Addicted by Saving Abel‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW0FpcOEEcM"]‪Cinderella - Nobody's Fool (1986)‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

Missed Dot Dot Dot - they were on a different stage when Saving Abel was on. Cover for Saving Abel was Arson Radio, a milder version of Ramstein. Pretty good, trying to get recognized, probably could use a producer and they'd "make it". I bought their promo cd. "60 Seconds to Hate" is great.

We had front and center seats. Pretty awesome. Tonight we are center but five rows back for Cinderella.

Wasn't much of a saving Abel fan, but I guess now I am. Nice job guys.

I wanted to see Dot Dot Dot again. This is a young Chicago rock group. Entertainers for sure, very tight and clean instrumentation, nice harmonies, just need some of their own songs. Very enjoyable to watch and listen to. Been at Venetian Fest now for 3 or 4 years straight. Very popular with the teens and 20s. I like 'em a lot.

Tonight is Cinderella, but I don't know who the cover band is. Nobody would say. Maybe some sort of surprise, or, they're still looking for one!


----------



## pirate_girl

Joan Osborne- One Of Us

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZEO1Lug25s"]‪Joan Osborne - One of Us‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sophie B.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOV04VtgWQ0"]‪Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover - With Lyrics‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BigAl RIP

The "Hemingway's Whiskey album "     by Kenny Chesney 



 ITs a party night !!!!!!


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMD0BcgcqQY&feature=related"]‪II► Kelly Marie - Feels Like I m In Lo♥e (HQ Sound)‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*All That Remains*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j47OMBfl-3A"]‪All That Remains - The Last Time‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Middle Class Rut*

These guys opened for the "new" Alice in Chains last year. Kinda reminds me of Jane's addiction but less sucky.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvqtWjN7lOI"]‪Middle Class Rut "Busy Bein' Born" (Official Uncensored Version)‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Drunk!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZZj349Xw_M&feature=player_embedded#at=74


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnCuArNzo9Y"]‪Rick Astley- Cry for Help‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> ‪Rick Astley- Cry for Help‬‏      - YouTube



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ...................... say it ain't so!


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ...................... say it ain't so!


Hey, I like the music in that one, what can I say?


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Middle Class Rut*



Ironman said:


> These guys opened for the "new" Alice in Chains last year. Kinda reminds me of Jane's addiction but less sucky.
> 
> ‪Middle Class Rut "Busy Bein' Born" (Official Uncensored Version)‬‏      - YouTube



Ah you did it again, great find ................ 

This is the one they're playing on Octane .....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5GYOsKLp6o&"]‪Middle Class Rut - New Low (Official Video)‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JEV

Right now I'm listening to the voices in my head, telling me to do things I never dreamed of. Could be fun if I follow through.


----------



## Cowboy

JEV said:


> Right now I'm listening to the voices in my head, telling me to do things I never dreamed of. Could be fun if I follow through.


 Here Ya go Jev , maybe this will help . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4"]‪Napoleon XIV: 'They're coming to take me away'‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

They turned him back loose! Need something more concise for the voices to be overcome!


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ahhmiuyko0"]‪Sly & the Family Stone - Hot Fun in the Summertime‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWXcjYNZais&feature=related"]‪Lovin' Spoonful - Summer In The City‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Night Horse- Black Cloud

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLy3zLettpc"]‪Night Horse-Black Cloud‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]

.. and the ever delicious Billy Squire 

http://www.viddler.com/explore/MusicMike/videos/26/


----------



## pirate_girl

Blackfoot- Highway Song

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VD6BS5ehu0"]‪Blackfoot - Highway Song‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]

Molly Hatchett- Dreams I'll Never See

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtC7i4KMRgo"]‪Molly Hatchet-Dreams I'll Never See.mp4‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJDx3H_hvI8"]‪Lady Gaga's Poker Face read by Christopher Walken - Friday Night with Jonathan Ross - BBC One‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Graham Nash

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBEcM6aouN0"]‪Graham Nash - I used to be King‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfC6CCtZjxk&feature=related"]‪Amy Winehouse - Love Is A Losing Game - Official Music Video‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lia

I'm so mad at her, but I'm grieving also. RIP Amy. A criminal waste of a colossal talent...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUW8-ttj95s&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUW8-ttj95s&NR=1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i5UL7LqkuA&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i5UL7LqkuA&NR=1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-pFNsapyTw&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-pFNsapyTw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Catavenger

Old Doors CD , just has gotten to "Riders on the Storm." You died to young Jim.


----------



## Cowboy

Catavenger said:


> Old Doors CD , just has gotten to "Riders on the Storm." You died to young Jim.


 Great choice CA I haven't heard that in years . Your right he was definatlly a very good talent and left us far to earlly in life . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTKGvvafFeM"]‪the doors - riders on the storm‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

KT Tunstall- Fade Like A Shadow

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU23KqUA21k"]‪KT Tunstall - Fade Like a Shadow (Tiger Suit). New Album!!‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifp_SVrlurY"]‪Greatest Guitar Solo Ever‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]

Prince starting @ 3:30
Whoa!!


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> ‪Greatest Guitar Solo Ever‬‏      - YouTube
> 
> Prince starting @ 3:30
> Whoa!!



Super find! I've seen a bunch of Prince's guitar work but not that one. He's a great player and that's about as good as it gets without pedals or whammy!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

The man doesn't just play guitar Doggie, he gets lost in it.
Much like Clapton, Vai, Eddie Van Halen and Hendrix did.
There is something very sexual and powerful about a man playing a guitar like that.


----------



## Big Dog

Beth Hart, she just finished a album with Bonamassa, can't wait!

Time to get your rock on!

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWMfU9J4R74"]Beth Hart - Broken & Ugly (Live @ Paradiso)      - YouTube[/ame]*


----------



## Cowboy

Good find Dawg , I never heard of her before but I only listen to country radio these days . 

 But I had to see what else she has done and found one of my all time favorite songs , She nails this one IMO . Reminds me of an ATRACTIVE Janis Joplin . 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esOkqXGymMA


----------



## Big Dog

Cowboy said:


> Good find Dawg , I never heard of her before but I only listen to country radio these days .
> 
> But I had to see what else she has done and found one of my all time favorite songs , She nails this one IMO . Reminds me of an ATRACTIVE Janis Joplin .
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esOkqXGymMA&feature=player_embedded#at=61



I thought the same, she does great blues. She has much better vocal control than Joplin though!


----------



## Catavenger

"Eyes of Nostradamus" by Al Stewart


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgZ1SD5C5sc"]‪Sonique- It Feels So Good with Lyrics‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Santana- Hold On

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0s8LLCuCgA"]‪SANTANA - Hold On‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Cinnamon Girl


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAdtUDaBfRA"]Neil Old[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ good one!


----------



## Cowboy

Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress, The Hollies. Oldie but a goody.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5Fq2SCxNP4&feature=related"]‪LONG COOL WOMAN IN A BLACK DRESS - The Hollies‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Toby Keith : Its a little to late . 

Its a great song but even a better video, watch it to the end. 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOd2NuHgwew"]‪Toby Keith - A Little Too Late‬‏ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

I would hope he left an opening to go after her!


----------



## Ironman

*Old Hippy Tunes*






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XFfUt7HQWM"]‪What Is Life - George Harrison‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgGNZYR5QM"]‪Lobo- Me & you & a dog named Boo‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pyC7WnvLT4"]‪Albert Hammond - It Never Rains In Southern California‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

R.E.M., _Nightswimming_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8Chy_TZdwA"]‪Nightswimming‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Baz Luhrmann - Everybody's Free

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ7AzBIJoI"]‪Baz Luhrmann - Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen)‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Baz Luhrmann - Everybody's Free
> 
> ‪Baz Luhrmann - Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen)‬‏ - YouTube


 
Not a direct quote, but seemingly appropriate: 




> Don't feel guilty if you don't know what to do with your life.  Some of the most interesting 40-year-olds I know, still don't.


----------



## nixon

Hey folks!!! been a while ! Hope You all enjoy this one .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U"]‪Don McLean- American Pie (with Lyrics)‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Also have this on .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e71N7EhaGA"]‪Marshall Tucker band fire on the mountain‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]
PS bought an Springer 1911 ,and a S&W body guard 380 during My absence.


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn it! My life sucks. You get guns and I get a new stove. You listen to good tunes and all I hear is how I did not clean the new stove well enough after making breakfast. Those big grates get hot as hell and you won't clean up right away.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> Damn it! My life sucks. You get guns and I get a new stove. You listen to good tunes and all I hear is how I did not clean the new stove well enough after making breakfast. Those big grates get hot as hell and you won't clean up right away.



Mules, 
I don't know what to say . Hopefully things will be better for You in the future ( how's that for the obligatory sympathy  post ? )


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IC0HXDzkSI"]Mandolin Rain-      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IC0HXDzkSI"]Mandolin Rain-      - YouTube[/ame]



Sorry "bout the ANIME  CRAP!!!! It's just a brilliant song .


----------



## Lil Darlin

Love American Pie!

This song takes me back

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFPajU-d-Ek"]Belinda Carlisle - Heaven Is a Place on Earth (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_78cdmMR0s"]My Father's Son - Ricky Skaggs      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ9qWpa2rIg"]Bach - Brandenburg Concertos No.3 - i: Allegro Moderato      - YouTube[/ame]
Kinda different , but , I hope You'll enjoy !


----------



## nixon

BTW This is the finest song of our time .http://wzus1.ask.com/r?t=p&d=us&s=a...&u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoEwR9_Sy_M


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

TESLA LOVE SONG, from days gone by.......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAzgKB9F0Fk"]Tesla-- Love Song *LYRICS* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

cheesy ballads that bring back memories

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d51IRlf_Xdw"]Dokken - Alone Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Warrant*

*Warrant lead singer Jani Lane found dead 

*The singer was born in Akron, Ohio, on February 1, 1964. He began his  career as a teenage drummer before moving to Florida and playing in a  series of metal bands. Eventually he made the trek to Los Angeles with  future Warrant drummer Steven "Sweet" Chamberlin in search of fame and a  steady gig. 

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1668933/jani-lane-dead.jhtml




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8Ncnh9Q9lo"]Down Boys - Warrant      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Hart and Bonamassa ....... brand new!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o4iTgGO8Vo"]Joe Bonamassa & Beth Hart - Well-well      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

It's a mellow evening here at Rusty's.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A0wGO3c2T8"]Steely Dan-Deacon Blues with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I cannot believe I haven't heard this before. Dayum, this is just one awesome piece of music.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTFvAvsHC_Y"]Boz Scaggs & Duane Allman ~ Loan Me A Dime      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lia

For Annie... thro an open door.   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU3IgoM8TvE&feature=related"]JANE FROMAN:  Goin' Home      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> For Annie... thro an open door.



Thanks Lia


----------



## pirate_girl

Donovan- Atlantis

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AUEjzVQwKo"]Donovan / Atlantis      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This snappy tune-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOy2QCssTaI"]Cat in the Kettle (parody)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ahahahahahahahaha havent heard that in a while


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo"]Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh yes!
There is something about Bill Withers!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohiievrMRCY"]USE ME / BILL WITHERS      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

U2 - In God's Country

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkbaRJuZ3A8"]U2 - In God's Country      - YouTube[/ame]

Hawkmoon 269

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2zqx1vYAOc&feature=related"]U2 - Hawkmoon 269 [Rattle & Hum]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Sabbath*

Black Sabbath Reunites:

Forty two years after they first got together, the original lineup of Black Sabbath is reuniting.

The iconic metal band, fronted by Ozzy Osbourne, will be releasing new music and going on tour, confirms guitarist Tony Iommi.
Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...urne_will_release_new_albu.html#ixzz1VF9V2Osb
​

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVvOAhbb9uM"]Black Sabbath - Solitude      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Bonamassa is everywhere ...........

Super group Black Country Communion includes John Bonamassa, Glenn Hughes (Deep Purple), John Bonham (No explanation needed), and Derek Sherinian (played keyboards for everyone from Alice Cooper to Alice in Chains).

Classic Deep Purple ................ "Burn"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlIcTgaH-hM"]Black Country Communion - Burn - Civic Hall      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Big Dog said:


> Bonamassa is everywhere ...........
> 
> Super group Black Country Communion includes John Bonamassa, Glenn Hughes (Deep Purple), John Bonham (No explanation needed), and Derek Sherinian (played keyboards for everyone from Alice Cooper to Alice in Chains).
> 
> Classic Deep Purple ................ "Burn"


 Excellant  . Brings back some memorys I never even knew I had.    I think I blew a speaker.


----------



## Big Dog

Cowboy said:


> Excellant  . Brings back some memorys I never even knew I had.    I think I blew a speaker.



You just an old head like me ain't cha .................


----------



## Cowboy

Big Dog said:


> You just an old head like me ain't cha .................


 Perty much .


----------



## Big Dog

Acoustic Bonamassa ........... worth a complete listen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry4NCejMZ7E"]Joe Bonamassa - Woke up dreaming      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Another awesome vid Dawg .   I would have loved to of heard it in person, the acoustics there had to be amazing .


----------



## Big Dog

His live set from Royal Albert Hall in London in 2009 was on a local educational TV telethon last night and it was simply awesome. Just a phenomenal show and I have to get the DVD! Here's another that exemplifies the acoustics of the venue and damn good tune!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YemxMvCGFb8"]Joe Bonamassa - Mountain Time (Live from The Royal Albert Hall 2009)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Yeppers another damn good one , I see at the bottom theres several more from the same concert I will have to check more of them out later . 

The last concert I ever went to ( Kansas ) I was so disgusted with the crowd I said I would never go to another one , it seems some things HAVE changed for the better as that looks like it would have been very enjoyable in person .


----------



## Cowboy

Warning ! Bad language but a fun and classic song , I'm sure most have heard at one time or another if you ever went to any redneck bars.  

For those that might not know , this was done originally by Gaye Delorme﻿ a great Canadian musician in the 70's, he recently passed away but this is the only rendition I can find . RIP GD . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG2UUJLp8Zs&feature=related"]The Rodeo Song      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

DAVID ALLAN COE - The Ride #5 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEX-q387Vlw&feature=related"]DAVID ALLAN COE - The Ride #5      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Ah the memories, I've heard that live numerous times at the Cabbage Patch from my biker days and annual Daytona rides. I'm not sure you know this but he got together with Dimebag Darrel to form Rebel Meets Rebel just before Dimebag was murdered.

Ahhhh the title doesn't imply anything ................. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enqYYoR6SbU"]Rebel Meets Rebel - Cowboys do more dope      - YouTube[/ame]

Watch this video, the pictures of Coe are worth it!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX1x_UJia2g"]Rebel Meets Rebel Tribute      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Good stuff Dawg , nope I didn't know that. I met Coe at a swap meet he played at in 1999 at the KS collisium and he IS quite the character. 

  He also puts on one hell of a show at events like that, and has quite an entertaining bunch of groupies.


----------



## Ironman

*Cold*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ksN1tBFl50"]Cold - End Of The World      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Last Cup of Sorrow*

Forgot about this oldie... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itrYbwesN7s"]Faith No More - Last Cup Of Sorrow [video]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Silverchair- Tomorrow

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQi0AZBH-0"]silverchair-tomorrow      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Awolnation*

*Awolnation:

Sail

*Great video too. The man has brass balls.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWfph3iNC-k"]Jeb Corliss " Grinding The Crack"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Stevie Nicks- Planets Of The Universe
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHNdnvaJlyw"]Stevie Nicks-Planets Of The Universe      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Johnny Cash*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho"]Johnny Cash - 'Hurt"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

That was great!Never heard it before but he was the master of song with meaning.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> That was great!Never heard it before but he was the master of song with meaning.


 
Not to burst your bubble, because Johnny was indeed one of the greatest, but that was a cover.

Original, circa 1994

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUc8help4tg"]Nine Inch Nails - Hurt      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imb4tYOk8GE&feature=related"]The Beatles - Revolution (Live)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Cream 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7rHCYtbZRo"]BADGE / CREAM      - YouTube[/ame]


ELP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6WwjXu8m6o&feature=related"]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Still...You Turn Me On      - YouTube[/ame]


Oasis

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMztZ6LFM1o&feature=fvst"]Oasis - Roll With It      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JTyler

I am listening to some Booker Ervin - 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teezPtC5PKU"]Booker Ervin - Aluminum Baby      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Cold*

I am listening to the end of the world. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8tvqOF3dhU&feature=relmfu"]Cold - End Of The World      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

What am I listening to..
Hmmmm..
The a/c.. the radio.. and myself saying get'cher ass to bed..


----------



## pirate_girl

Two Door Cinema Club - What You Know 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpCcJY-rJSs"]Two Door Cinema Club - What You Know      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

King of the Hill- Roger McGuinn

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4fx_vMU1z8"]Roger McGuinn - King Of the Hill      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

ZZ Top with Carmen Electra 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvBJLZPB7M8"]ZZ Top with Carmen Electra      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Cherokee Boogie-Johnnie Horton

http://youtu.be/xFTZ2--5xTc


----------



## pirate_girl

Springsteen- One Step Up

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkFQHScyti0&ob=av2e"]Bruce Springsteen - One Step Up      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

This!!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYrGMURgnfM&feature=share"]Aimee Allen Ron Paul Revolution Theme Song unofficial video      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

America - Sandman 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZN2-n_BIKI"]America - Sandman      - YouTube[/ame]

It's on WZBD 92.7 FM outta Berne and Decatur Indiana.. my fav radidio stayshone..


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQZmCJUSC6g"]Carly Simon - You're So Vain      - YouTube[/ame]
*Carly Simon - You're So Vain   *


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EYcLZ1Qw4Y&feature=watch_response"]Little Girl[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pJ2iw9xieo"]Black Cow - Steely Dan      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Seether - Tonight .............. too new for a video. One of the best modern rock bands today!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5YV8Ni52yM"]Seether - Tonight (Holding Onto Strings Better Left To Fray, 2011)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Cowboy said:


> ZZ Top with Carmen Electra
> 
> 
> ZZ Top with Carmen Electra      - YouTube



How ITF did I mess this! I can't count the times I've seen the TOP live and never saw anything like that, pretty close on the greatest hits tour ......


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW6afxnGFaM"]BLACK WATER RISING - No Halos      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Whoa, I love their sound Doggie.
A little like AIC


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg"]Nazareth Hair of the Dog      - YouTube[/ame]

Down Grader, tax maker
I've been told about you
Jobs killer, inflation stealer
What they been sayin' must be true

Look Obama, you're just swarmy
Time's come to pay your dues

Now you're pissin' off (a son of a b****)
Now you're pissin' off son of a b****
Now you're pissin' off (a son of a b****)
Now you're pissin' off son of a b****

Talkin' jive 'bout the TEA Party
You ain't gonna cling to me
Prompt talker, fraud, and faker
I ain't so blind I can't see

Look Obama, You're just swarmy
Time's come to pay your dues

Now you're pissin' off (a son of a b****)
Now you're pissin' off son of a b****
Now you're pissin' off (a son of a b****)
Now you're pissin' off son of a b****

Now you're pissin' off (a son of a b****)
Now you're pissin' off son of a b****
Now you're pissin' off (a son of a b****)
Now you're pissin' off son of a b****

Now you're pissin' off (a son of a b****)
Now you're pissin' off son of a b****
Now you're pissin' off (a son of a b****)
Now you're pissin' off son of a b****

Now you're pissin' off (a son of a b****)
Now you're pissin' off son of a b****
Now you're pissin' off (a son of a b****)
Now you're pissin' off son of a b****

ty to GrouchoMarxist @ PolitiFake


----------



## nixon

Songs I'm not listening to 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98P-gu_vMRc"]ELO - Mr.Blue Sky (Original Promo)      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REElUors1pQ"]ABBA Dancing Queen 1976      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVjITlgqlHo"]Bee Gees- Jive Talkin'      - YouTube[/ame]
Enjoy
Don't even bother to hear this 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndChcyOAEcs"]Slim Whitman-Indian Love Call      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Don't even bother to hear this
> Slim Whitman-Indian Love Call      - YouTube




LOL!!!!!!
You should get negs for that, buster.


----------



## pirate_girl

Go Down Easy- Dan Fogelberg

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvnO43MRgeA"]Dan Fogelberg - Go Down Easy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

FFDP- Under And Over It.


----------



## jpr62902

And now for something a little different (from the vallenato department).

Ciclon, _Si nos volvieramos a ver_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8aBxJH_agU"]Ciclon - Si nos volvieramos a ver.      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Vamos a ver, no es cierto?
Tener una buena noche de Jim...sueno profundo y hermoso.


----------



## pirate_girl

buenas noches con cortezas de cerdo LOL!!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgRJO9MbrAo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgRJO9MbrAo[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

classic!


----------



## Cowboy

Songs been out for awhile, but its the first time I have seen the video. 

Toby Keith - American Ride 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNDcAWNscg8"]Toby Keith - American Ride      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

fer ya Irish Lassies and laddies

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bULlHBESt_o&feature=related"]Sinead O'Connor - Molly Mallone      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Fred letting it out and listening to the words all I can think about is our fucked up government!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_hyHSZ7bQw"]Staind - Not Again (Official Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rob Thomas- Street Corner Symphony

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJyr4DzbESM"]Rob Thomas - Street Corner Symphony with Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Diamond Rio - In God We Still Trust. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PLwsDvaURY&feature=related"]Diamond Rio - In God We Still Trust Music Video      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX7xsWM3tyY&feature=related"]Viola Caipira - Luzeiro - Junior da Violla      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Silence.
No call lights.
No "E Hall nurse, call on line one, E Hall nurse call on line one"
"E Hall nurse call 223, E Hall nurse, call 223"
It's nice.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Nice

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP5JWlsxJpk"]sugar ray fly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Moody Blues*

Rustys post reminded me of a song I hadn't heard in a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_TbovyVOzs"]The Moody Blues - Legend of a mind      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sheryl Crow - Steve McQueen 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He-Otvh28nw"]Sheryl Crow - Steve McQueen [HQ]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Dia Frampton

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ4_3plLX_s"]Losing My Religion[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmPcHOsSgTA"]WOW - NO CLASS      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Eagles- The Last Resort

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS7zzp-hLkg&feature=related"]The Last Resort - Eagles      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*HELL YEAH*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyC5xTD_2po&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL7BD17E9634EC9EBA"]HELLYEAH - Hell Of A Time      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rush- New World Man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAqdxl7KzjE


----------



## pirate_girl

Clapton- Let It Rain (NOOOOOOOOOOO make it stop!!! lol) grrrrrrrrrrrrr


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLf6rhKTRjU"]Eric Clapton- Let It Rain      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Adam Sandler- Werewolves of London 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZmFWPAHVaM"]Enjoy Every Sandwich 2: Werewolves Of London      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Some John Denver for Peeps

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k49paH8plfY"]Country Roads - John Denver      - YouTube[/ame]

.. and a tune for Luvs..
Bread- Aubrey
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwdTcoUHfkw"]bread aubrey      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Some John Denver for Peeps
> 
> Country Roads - John Denver - YouTube
> 
> .. and a tune for Luvs..
> Bread- Aubrey
> bread aubrey - YouTube


 
thank you I love JD!


----------



## lilbopeep

Some of my favorite of his

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5EKr2dIQnQ"]John Denver - Poems, Prayers And Promises      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMw-SknyrhQ"]John Denver - Sweet Surrender      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQjwZZbZ504"]John Denver The Eagle And The Hawk      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

He and Olivia- Fly Away.. 

Just beautiful!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLuRxZikJ5A"]FLY AWAY John Denver & Olivia Newton-John  BEST QUALITY      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi9NUoZmulU"]Tori Amos - Precious Things      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Doggie snoring.
Soon to be lamps clicking off and my footsteps going toward beddy byes.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Some John Denver for Peeps
> 
> Country Roads - John Denver - YouTube
> 
> .. and a tune for Luvs..
> Bread- Aubrey
> bread aubrey - YouTube


 

found it, thanks. i love that song/got my name from it. you're a dear, lollie


----------



## Big Dog

New Chevelle

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1EYcAUTXaU"]Chevelle - Face To The Floor      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Slow Ride 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySL2u2ati-Y"]Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Slow ride      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Philip Sayce - Save Me From Myself *


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BNOjalyiGM"]Philip Sayce - Save Me From Myself      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIjZE4kcg_Q"]Slow Ride- Foghat (Short Version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Sick Puppies*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liW-kWFiXtQ"]Sick Puppies - You're Going Down      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

was just listening to this .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbSczKB03Ts"]Altai Kai Throat Singing      - YouTube[/ame]
Can't wait for the Christmas album !!!!


----------



## fogtender

Seals and Crofts "Dimond Girl", not the best recording, but what I could find!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5b65hociXU"]Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> was just listening to this .
> Altai Kai Throat Singing      - YouTube
> Can't wait for the Christmas album !!!!







fogtender said:


> Seals and Crofts "Dimond Girl", not the best recording, but what I could find!
> 
> 
> Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl      - YouTube



Nice song Mark.. love that one.


----------



## pirate_girl

Shooter Jennings - Gone To Carolina 

dig it..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H2-b-Lm8TA"]Shooter Jennings - Gone To Carolina      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fogtender

Gordon Lightfoot

If you could read my mind!

My mother passed away in 1985, but this was a song she loved and it brings back a lot a lot of memories of her.  Kind of sad, but she really relate to this song and I didn't realize til I came across her diary few years later after she was gone...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2DjqB0SO9M&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

James McMurty, under rated and too little fame, but awesome.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a36KVuo5gg&feature=relmfu"]James McMurtry "Levelland"      - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWEJPqJtZsk&feature=relmfu"]James McMurtry "Choctaw Bingo"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fogtender

Melensdad said:


> James McMurty, under rated and too little fame, but awesome.
> 
> James McMurtry "Levelland"      - YouTube
> 
> 
> James McMurtry "Choctaw Bingo"      - YouTube




Music "Fog"!  How could I not like that!


----------



## pirate_girl

Dido- Sand In My Shoes

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-JqH8tQGMU"]dido _ sand in my shoes      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1qbFAmqJfc"]Hey There Lonely Girl by Eddie Holman (Lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

u2-Bad
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjvZzSF1bGU"]U2-Bad+lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

David Gates- Clouds/Rain

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUwUKi9ouEc"]David Gates - Suite, Clouds & Rain.      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Led Zepplin IV*

40 years ago today, one of the greatest rock bands of all time released *Led Zepplin IV*.







​[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKkJHSO8A0"]Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks (Studio Version - Best Quality)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Led Zepplin IV*



Ironman said:


> 40 years ago today, one of the greatest rock bands of all time released *Led Zepplin IV*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks (Studio Version - Best Quality)      - YouTube


Wished I had a nickel for every time I heard one of the songs off it! I could fill up my dump truck with nickels!


----------



## Ironman

*Re: Led Zepplin IV*



Big Dog said:


> Wished I had a nickel for every time I heard one of the songs off it! I could fill up my dump truck with nickels!




Yep, the classic rock station here played Zepplin all the time. Every day. For years! That and 'cat scratch fever' by nugent... got so sick of that song. Couldn't smoke enough hippie hay to enjoy that tune after a while. 


So I'd just buy the CD and listen to the "B" side songs that nobody ever played. Tons of great music out there (imo), that nobody ever plays.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s9P6asA25g"]Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone (Studio Version - Best Quality)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

the golden girls for now


----------



## pirate_girl

Old Aerosmith 'chunes...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-xLK8eqr8k&feature=related"]Aerosmith - Mama Kin (with Lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0EpGrvDXDM&feature=related"]Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion (Lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwkYmYxwhdA&feature=related"]Aerosmith- Toys in the Attic      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPRJVl7nCY4&feature=related"]Aerosmith - No More No More      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald*

36 years ago today

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0DqPSF2fyo"]Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ahhh yes, Ironman!!
That song gives me chills every time I hear it!


----------



## Enceladus

Great Song! and one that makes you think about life!


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFHJ41ktt3Q"]Merle Haggard -- Are The Good Times Really Over      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVstafKZDYY"]Jefferson Airplane - Lather      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms10aFaY1xk"]The Cyrkle Live 1966 Red Rubber Ball      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_FSicQWimU&feature=related"]Ronnie & The Daytonas - 'Little GTO'      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Chevelle*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1EYcAUTXaU"]Chevelle - Face To The Floor      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Sullivan Brothers*

The *Sullivan brothers* were five siblings who were all killed in action during or shortly after the sinking of the light cruiser USS _Juneau_ (CL-52), the vessel on which they all served, on November 13, 1942, in World War II.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi8wMWInVFs"]sullivan - caroline's spine      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

My girl and I were watching Kevin Pollack on YouTube on the TV VIA the Wii. We were screaming hes so funny!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nziS8brN00"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nziS8brN00[/ame]

Kevin Pollak: The Littlest Suspect (TV 2010)
Comedy

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1705116/

http://www.improv.com/Video/Kevin-Po...0-80e7836fefef


----------



## pirate_girl

Frampton- Do You Feel Like We Do
all 14:17 minutes of it.
bbl .. gotta mop the floor and let the dog out lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9Yq5m9eLIQ"]Do you feel like we do Full Version      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

etc....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8"]Led Zeppelin-Stairway to Heaven      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FrOQC-zEog&feature=related"]Pink Floyd - Comfortably numb      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

I found one of my favorite albums from years ago on CD for only $3.99!! My vinyl was cracked and it took this long to find it on CD,

I am enjoying Michael Murphy's Blue sky Night thunder CD. I love EVERY song on it. I would listen to it in the background while reading the Hobbit and the Fellowship trilogy so now I see hobbits in my mind when I listen to these songs LOL.

Here are 2 of the songs I can find on youtube (most of them I can't find). 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl4Y4FWWkn0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl4Y4FWWkn0[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3J1J61VsYM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3J1J61VsYM[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Red!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vavZ25wM6W0


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2_gOpU0eWU"]Sammy Hagar - Heavy Metal (With Taarna in Stereo)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

Cabo Wabo rules!!


----------



## pirate_girl

RNE228 said:


> Sammy Hagar - Heavy Metal (With Taarna in Stereo)      - YouTube



omg.. love that song..


----------



## pirate_girl

This!!!!!!!!!!

Heard this in the car this morning on WKKI K94-  

Ten Years After- I'd Love To Change The World

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzrUqAtUcpU"]Ten years after - I'd love to change to world      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Linkin Park- In The End
I like this song despite the rap that is mixed in with the basic rock sound.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab0E8duvuMs"]Linkin Park - In The End      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo4lpDuS9y8"]Jude Gold - Funkytown (video) Funky Town      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Cool rendition Dawg.


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.k943.com/


----------



## pirate_girl

Dandy Warhols-Bohemian Like You
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvj9i7wnFtA"]dandy warhols - bohemian like you      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4&feature=related"]Andy McKee[/ame]

I wish I could play....


----------



## Dargo

Big Dog said:


> Jude Gold - Funkytown (video) Funky Town      - YouTube



AWESOME, especially since he played all the instruments!


----------



## RNE228

Some of the fingering reminds me of how Jeff Healy played...

Pretty awesome



Dargo said:


> I wish I could play....


----------



## RNE228

Intro, then Funk!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3lEqVAroX4&feature=related"]Funk 49 - Joe Walsh      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVn2...h?v=ZTKu-L1b--o&feature=player_detailpage:wow
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA3M6lNX21U&feature=related"]Jethro Tull- The Third Hoorah      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Do your ears still work?


----------



## nixon

Yep!     [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hihi8lmn7zM"]Summertime Dream - Gordon Lightfoot      - YouTube[/ame]
This is one for You Bill!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo-qweh7nbQ"]Blue Swede - Hooked On A Feeling      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Lucia...!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORWWmr_7c3M&feature=related"]Lucia Micarelli      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

REO- Back On The Road Again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1kuqMath3g&feature=related

AC/DC Hells Bells

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrCw8po7JKo


----------



## Big Dog

I don't think there's a more distinctive drum than in this video ........ Seether's Tonight

http://www.youtube.com/seethervideo#p/a/f/0/sCzdecygpmg


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx3pv8KH_a0"]Audioslave - Sound Of A Gun HQ (with lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Stone Temple Pilots-Crackerman

Unplugged
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHFmtoTVXJQ"]Stone Temple Pilots - Crackerman (Unplugged) HD      - YouTube[/ame]

and live at the House Of Blues 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCdfY5ektRE"]Stone Temple Pilots * Crackerman * House of Blues 2000      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Manfred Mann Earth Band*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SWHSaMxhms"]Manfred Mann 'Spirit's In The Night'      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Outlaws are on the radio right now, but not this song.
However, this is my favourite song of theirs. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM"]Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> The Outlaws are on the radio right now, but not this song.
> However, this is my favourite song of theirs.
> 
> Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song - YouTube


I LOVE them. I saw them in concert on the pier in NYC. They were awesome. I LOVE There goes another love song and Green Grass and High Tides. I have this album on vinyl. For some reason I love the front cover art of the 2 kids on the porch and the brown and white sepia color of the album.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk"]Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA"]Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhqD-ejBMyk"]Outlaws- (Ghost) Riders in the Sky      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY"]Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Got The Guess Who CD in for the night.
Going to slumber with the tunes playing.

The Guess Who-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJbFVJvRqOQ"]The Guess Who No sugar tonight / new mother nature      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqZUzXKDVx8"]The Guess Who - Laughing      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLMF5GM0Kt8&feature=related"]The Guess Who - Undun      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRisSnKd9IM&feature=related"]The Guess Who - Hand me Down World      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Got The Guess Who CD in for the night.
> Going to slumber with the tunes playing.
> 
> The Guess Who-
> 
> The Guess Who No sugar tonight / new mother nature - YouTube


  YOU KNOW what I am thinking!! ROTFLMFAO


----------



## pirate_girl

Not a real big fan of Black Label Society, but this song grew on me 

Darkest Days
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj63ZkT088s"]Black Label Society  - Darkest Days      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrCw8po7JKo"]AC/DC - Hells Bells      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

*BOB !*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg"]Bob Seger- Turn the Page      - YouTube[/ame]
Probably His best ......[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z79WgK_J5ag"]The Bob Seger System - Ramblin' Gamblin' Man      - YouTube[/ame]
Y'all got any more Seger favorites. give a shout out .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JjDDgK8KXc"]U2 - Bullet The Blue Sky      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I've likely posted this somewhere  here . But , it's just beautiful . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNQeKvVPPlc"]Nessun Dorma Three Tenors 1994 Carreras, Domingo, Pavarotti      - YouTube[/ame]
A thing of beauty !


----------



## nixon

Harry Chapin . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfqjKDRQvWI"]Harry Chapin- Taxi      - YouTube[/ame]
He was under appreciated .


----------



## loboloco

Kerowyn's Ride

http://youtu.be/1ZsgM3FOOVM


----------



## loboloco

Cost of the Crown

http://youtu.be/jQtyZf1gzcM


----------



## loboloco

Battle Dawn - Mercedes Lackey

http://youtu.be/xjqm4r6EbuE


----------



## loboloco

Skiltron- Bagpipes of War

http://youtu.be/Ky4wTMZ0AZM


----------



## pirate_girl

Operator-Delicate

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXmdmMu2qz4"]Operator "Delicate" + lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

'2 fat ladies'. i luv that show


----------



## pirate_girl

Been watching _It's A Wonderful Life _on NBC 

Poor George and Clarence got kicked out of Martini's.. <commercial break>

God I love this film..


----------



## lilbopeep

Teacher say everytime a bell rings and angel gets his wings!!


----------



## lilbopeep

Been watching the Indiana Jones movies all day on SyFy


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Teacher say everytime a bell rings and angel gets his wings!!


Before that-
Harry Bailey: A toast, to my big brother George, the richest man in town.
That's where I lose it.. ... and I've seen the movie a zillion times.


----------



## Ironman

*Let The Bodies Hit The Floor*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lvU-DislkI"]Benny Hinn: Let the Bodies Hit the Floor      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Our Lade Peace*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CBBtorFg2I"]Our Lady Peace - Superman's Dead      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

some really stupid show on guys that shoot steroids. family guy's on & so is 48 hours- i'm changing the channel. something to cover the noisy friends that live below me.


----------



## thcri RIP

Ok I heard this last night for the first time and I can't get it out of my head.  Toby Keith winner of Best Artist of the Decade.


 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMEtqj2Fa4s"]Red Solo Cup[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Feeling mellow tonight...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CvFAqyClTk"]Billy Paul - Me and Mrs. Jones      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

' 'bitchin' kitchen' & 'after lately'. & was out a few minutes ago on foot & it wasn't raining,- now it sounds like rain hitting my living room windows. so that, too


----------



## pirate_girl

Chickenfoot- Soap On A Rope

Joe Satriani
Sammy Hagar
Michael Anthony
Chad Smith


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMgTGx-m0iw"]Chickenfoot - Soap On A Rope      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

John Lennon -31 years ago today

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lLs2dC9NaE"]John Lennon - Jealous Guy      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI0Q8ytD44Y"]the beatles/ in my life      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

this settles my grandson

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiC7ZX5K9L4&ob=av2n"]Lionel Richie - Hello      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

ok me and grandson are rocking it now....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY3LAFJbKyY"]metallica - enter sandman      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Got lucky and caught Fender's 50th this morning. David Gilmour is in my top 5, the man is good!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4kgBpgoQaU&feature=related"][HD] David Gilmour - Pink Floyd - Marooned (The Strat Pack)      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jjzXD0ABb4&feature=related"]Strat Pack Concert - Coming Back To Life - David Gilmour      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGTsBiw4o5c"]gary moore - Empty Rooms - Victims Of The Future      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

Bing, Danny, Rosemary and Vera - White Christmas (in VistaVision! LOL)


----------



## Ironman

*David Gilmore*

They used to play the Instrumental version of this on the weather channel. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D9TUhIKDbw"]DAVID GILMOUR Murder      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Fitzwilly with Dick Van Dyke is on TCM right now.
The film is Christmasy in content.
I am glancing at it lol
(This is in Panavision Peeps!)


----------



## pirate_girl

Santana/Everlast- Put Your Lights On

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5di5EhZshdQ"]Santana, Everlast - Put Your Lights On      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

Depeche Mode live in 1984, Something to Do.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PCdTZ4mRjs"]Something To Do-Depeceh Mode live      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Got Turner Classic Movies on the telly again.
Some oldie moldie version of Huck Finn is reeling, doesn't look like they have anything Christmas-y lined up tonight.

Radio has The Doobie Brothers China Grove.
Dog is snoring.


----------



## lilbopeep

Steel Magnolias


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPpRyjTP0a0"]John Denver Rhymes and Reasons      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf7qEvXBW_k"]John Denver The Eagle and The Hawk      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

John, dear John.. how I miss him..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfS3Oj5jcas"]John Denver.... Christmas For Cowboys.      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WARARpKY4Fg"]John Denver Starwood in aspen      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Always loved this song by Gordon Lightfoot.

Circle Of Steel


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZggzU2sfDu0"]Gordon Lightfoot - Circle of Steel      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

lilbopeep said:


> Steel Magnolias


 
dammit! i jus now saw that that's on WE-
flipping between 'legally blonde' & 'scent of a woman'


----------



## pirate_girl

This, again..



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj63ZkT088s"]Black Label Society  - Darkest Days      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> dammit! i jus now saw that that's on WE-
> flipping between 'legally blonde' & 'scent of a woman'


 Watched it twice. There are so many funny parts - for one  "Hit this!!" "Are you high!?!" LOL AND I always have a tear when Shelby dies.


----------



## Ironman

*Pantera*

*Planet Caravan


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWChhdIgT6Q&ob=av2e"]Pantera - Planet Caravan (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]
*​


----------



## FrancSevin

My bent is for classical,
Tchaikovsky, Bach, Grieg

But I like Gershwin and Copland also.

Modern music from Brubeck, Thelonis Monk and Miles Davis

Country, "Little Big Town"

Chip Davis warms my CD on long trips.(Manheim Steamroller)

"Secret Garden" by Dreamcatcher is for quiet meditation and calming.

PAINT THE SKY WITH STARS ALBUM..... 
"Orinoco Flow""Boadicea" By Enya is for my femme side and makes me calm. But, if you tell anybody, *I KEEL YOU.*

http://www.last.fm/music/Enya/_/Orinoco+Flow
http://videos.sonicomusica.com/video/kEzpfpaNJfY/boadicea-enya/
http://www.sonicomusica.net/new-age/


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQNirj6lbGY&feature=related"]Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Christmas Canon Rock      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfC9Vp39jsc"]Trans-Siberian Orchestra: Carol of the Bells      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## Big Dog

*Re: What are you listening to?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkUj0aGUBeo*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkUj0aGUBeo"]Mark Knopfler - Cleaning my gun OFFICIAL VIDEO      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: What are you listening to?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkUj0aGUBeo*



Big Dog said:


> Mark Knopfler - Cleaning my gun OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube


  Great song Dawg, I didn't recognise the name but I new the voice, took me awhile to figure out who that was.


----------



## pirate_girl

Gregorian- Comfortably Numb 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Omv3ozIT4jM"]Gregorian- Comfortably Numb      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

Wzardof Oz on TNT


----------



## BRGTold

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muUHDolTqqg&feature=related"]Fred Eaglesmith - My Last Six Dollars      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Tony Bennett
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIr5BXUXU_w"]Snowfall - Tony Bennett      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIw8GtW3OJY&feature=related"]Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas - Tony Bennett      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvH95ALHCYU"]Jethro Tull- Only Solitaire      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShsSl07bAFs"]JETHRO TULL - Cheap Day Return & Mother Goose, Aqualung 1971      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Captain Morgan*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2Iyfrymydc"]White Stripes - Ball and Biscuit      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEVCRdTBeYc"]The four tops - Baby i need your loving      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJrjsfwcEXc"]Steppenwolf- Magic Carpet ride      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Screaming Trees- Shadow Of The Season
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5RUQfykW3U"]Screaming Trees - Shadow of the Season      - YouTube[/ame]

The Kinks- Lola (Live)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cli21BtZv3o"]The Kinks - LOLA - LIVE      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7movKfyTBII&ob=av2e"]Safety Dance[/ame]


How many members here are in this video?


----------



## muleman RIP

Where in the hell did you find that?


----------



## pirate_girl

Don't know why Brent, but I've always liked that song lolol


----------



## Dargo

muleman said:


> Where in the hell did you find that?



I thought it fitting for our group.  I think the combined IQ of everyone in that video is about room temperature.  

Actually, it was a hit song in the late 70's or early 80's.


----------



## muleman RIP

I had heard the song a few times but that video is wild! They act like they ate some good mushrooms!!


----------



## Cowboy

An interesting remake of "American pie" Perty well done IMO. 

We won't let America die 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6hvmWDYiCY"]We won't let America die      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Midnight Mass on NBC.


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang choirs on every channel it seems. Even the weather channel!After an hour it is time for something else.


----------



## pirate_girl

The Weather Channel has choirs? lol


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> The Weather Channel has choirs? lol


They did when I changed to it a while ago. Need to find something that is not Christmas related. Too much is too much.


----------



## pirate_girl

Stevie, Christine and Fleetwood Mac..
Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon - The Dance -1997 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzOsQAMtpm0"]Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon - The Dance -1997      - YouTube[/ame]

Oh Daddy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jB3zzv2G6Y"]Fleetwood Mac - Oh Daddy (Album Version with lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

That furry creature on the bed whining and telling Mommy to get off the computer.

I's out for the night.


----------



## Ironman

*Marc Martel*

Amazing guy.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dREKkAk628I"]My "Somebody To Love" audition      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

What better tune to jam to in the garage with so much gasoline in it! Chris Cornell is great!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krMk8IV4cVE"]Gasoline - Audioslave      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Marc Martel*



Ironman said:


> Amazing guy.
> 
> My "Somebody To Love" audition      - YouTube



I'm not much of a Queen fan but that guy is spot on!


----------



## luvs

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...734AC160E7CEF439A271734AC16&first=0&FORM=LKVR

phish- halley's comet


----------



## luvs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=OjlzPNDH9Nc

bathtub gin-


----------



## luvs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rKFx0MMqb48
kid rock/sheryl crow

givin me utube chit again. mrowl!


----------



## luvs

& floyd:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY&feature=player_detailpage"]Pink Floyd The Wall - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...F3D08B38627E78DCCEB1F3&view=detail&FORM=VIRE7


----------



## luvs

& my lollie lullly-a-bye that i listen to when i cannot zonk, once again:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFiiDl4sADI&feature=player_detailpage"]Celtic Woman Goodnight my Angel.MP4      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGdoqsuiN8&feature=player_detailpage"]Tool - Ænema      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1vgzi5OQbQ"]The Bee Gees - You Win Again [totp]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

this, then this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...E709C7259689378D4F4AE7&view=detail&FORM=VIRE5



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jVbkz_3lO3c#t=0s



(wither's 'lean on me' & sarah m.'s 'angel)


----------



## squerly

Good one Lia.


----------



## Big Dog

luvs said:


> Tool - Ænema      - YouTube



 ................... one of my favorite bands!


----------



## luvs

sweet. luv tool, too. forewent posting 1 song due to content.


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY0_oVV29PM&feature=player_detailpage"]the pretenders - I'll stand by you ( video ) - YouTube[/ame]

my beloved video


----------



## pirate_girl

Kick in the teeth- Papa Roach

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiI4rA6nrog"]Papa Roach - Kick in the Teeth NEW SINGLE 2010  FULL!!!      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Neil Young -No More

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnakfcoYWOI"]Neil Young ~ No more~ Jones Beach, N.Y., Summer of 1989 w/vIDeo      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Kick in the teeth- Papa Roach
> 
> Papa Roach - Kick in the Teeth NEW SINGLE 2010  FULL!!!      - YouTube


----------



## luvs

'family ties' on tv


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


>


uh huh.. that one gets me movin' lol


----------



## luvs

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...73617E94728BC699597F73&view=detail&FORM=VIRE1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx6iIp-PvnY"]Pink Floyd 2005 breathe      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdug6yHJB40&feature=player_detailpage"]So Ronery      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

It don't come Easy  George Harrison.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p5yzdCa2GE"]George Harrison - It Don't Come Easy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> It don't come Easy  George Harrison.
> 
> George Harrison - It Don't Come Easy      - YouTube


Doc, I had no idea George had done a version of the song.
BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## jpr62902

So she can sleep ....

JS Bach:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZn_VBgkPNY"]Yo-Yo Ma plays the prelude from Bach´s Cello Suite No. 1      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

u2- bad

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdDBV6VX3fc"]U2: Bad Live Rattle & Hum      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Tesla- The Way It Is

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iyA01ea8C8"]Tesla- The Way it is      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Tonic- Open Up Your Eyes

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN0ohWWByws"]Open Up Your Eyes - Tonic      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Bubble gum night !!!!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqGnsP4wOf0"]Savage Garden - I Want You      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkxAf6RxC-g"]1910 Fruitgum Company - Yummy Yummy Yummy      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk57K4OGrAg"]Badfinger - Come and get it 1970      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

After that, just a bit of decent music as a wake up call . Enjoy !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3sMjm9Eloo"]Tom Cochrane - Life Is A Highway      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Bubble gum night !!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqGnsP4wOf0


This was bubble gum in my time.. 
The Partridge Family- Brand New Me  (yes, I still love this song) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcJsML-wlR0"]the partridge family- brand new me      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Earshot*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfLtrcIrSHo"]Wait Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

After a tough day...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWr8lJrKiME"]Brooke White covering Let it Be[/ame]

And this one too by 'unknown' artists [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2NEU6Xf7lM&feature=related"]Hallelujah[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dargo said:


> After a tough day...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWr8lJrKiME



Here's a good one for you Brent, after one of those days.

Toad The Wet Sprocket- Something's Always Wrong

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m8Nlz6FLSA&feature=related"]Toad the wet sprocket - Something's always wrong      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BRGTold

Something off the wall....  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBjxmJIRnS8&feature=related"]Two Tons of Steel  - Alcohol and Pills      - YouTube[/ame]   ....


----------



## Ironman

*Redlight King*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1KL5U-fyMc"]Redlight King - Bullet In My Hand      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BRGTold

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwtRSHLeXy4&feature=endscreen&NR=1"]Fred Eaglesmith - Jericho (There Ain't No Easy Road)      - YouTube[/ame]..


----------



## Ironman

*New Van Halen*











[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WfQ-hV3WtA&ob=av2e"]Van Halen - Tattoo      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Tom Rush _Remember Song_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9yN-6PbqAPM


----------



## Dargo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F5k70xwGSk"]Tchaikovsky "1812 Overture" with 105mm Cannons[/ame]

Oh, while I'm on Tchaikovsky, how about this one just in case someone doesn't think they've heard any Tchaikovsky [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow4t3C_gCCY"]Nutcracker Suite 3 - Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy[/ame]

Okay, sorry, a couple more of my favorites [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Af372EQLck"]Johann Pachelbel Canon in D[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGBDWER-wUI"]Wagner - Ride of the Valkyries[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: New Van Halen*



Ironman said:


> * <~~~*
> 
> Van Halen - Tattoo      - YouTube



agreed..


----------



## pirate_girl

Puddle Of Mudd

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLws2wjdO6Y&feature=related"]PUDDLE OF MUDD - Famous (NEW SONG) Music Video Creation      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Emphatic*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI9F70wvK70"]Emphatic - Get Paid      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

INXS- Never Tear Us Apart

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryT9OX8ZHi0"]INXS - Never Tear Us Apart (2nd Version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8VdRbc6Mb4"]Pretenders - My City Was Gone      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

She sells seashells by the sanctu....
No... She Sells Sanctuary!
She do!

The Cult!
Yo..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgPvRSAdK6o&feature=related"]The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary (music video) HD      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

An old favourite- Massive Attack- Teardrop

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jzn92Qmbqg"]Massive Attack - Teardrop      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Us and Them- Pink Floyd
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Yayz5o-l0"]Pink Floyd - "Us And Them"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A lesson and look at Kashmir chords with Jimmy Page, Jack White and The Edge.
.. and the original masterpiece- 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODidAgdL40Y"]KASHMIR chords -Jimmy Page, Jack White, & Edge      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfR_HWMzgyc"]Kashmir - Led Zeppelin      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Just caught him on late night.
Awesome.
Chris Cornell - The Keeper

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0X4V8kfzqI8"]Chris Cornell - The Keeper  *Live in HD  (Sep.22/11)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

a fave, in several forms of the video

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go&feature=player_detailpage"]Johnny Cash Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Ghosts of August*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApqE3sC6LaI"]Disease Ghost of August      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Scorpions- The Zoo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8ZSdicyD2Y"]Scorpions-The zoo+LYRICS      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

AIC- Down In A Hole- Unplugged
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3mcFG0ou4A&feature=related"]Alice In Chains Down In A Hole Unplugged HD Video Lyrics in Closed Captions      - YouTube[/ame]

.. and that other one.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v67LpSz6Ck"]Alice In Chains- Down In a Hole Album-Dirt      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*AIC !*



pirate_girl said:


> AIC- Down In A Hole- Unplugged
> Alice In Chains Down In A Hole Unplugged HD Video Lyrics in Closed Captions      - YouTube
> 
> .. and that other one..
> 
> Alice In Chains- Down In a Hole Album-Dirt      - YouTube



Most excellent selection, PG. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBFdX37Qpnk&ob=av2e"]Audioslave - Doesn't Remind Me      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: AIC !*



Ironman said:


> Audioslave - Doesn't Remind Me      - YouTube


----------



## luvs

NIN's 'hurt'-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=uUc8help4tg


----------



## Ironman

*All That Remains*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_StEVdeUsM"]All That Remains - The Waiting One (Lyric Video) [HD]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JTyler

Here's what I'm listening to - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zht6IcoJ9C0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zht6IcoJ9C0[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Jimmy Hendrix- Little Wing

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz85o1paFMQ"]Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing      - YouTube[/ame]

.. and The Corrs version 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUX7vswXbJE"]The Corrs - Little Wing (Unplugged)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes - Love Will Find A Way
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiD2HsMItnY"]Yes - Love Will Find A Way      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BRGTold

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tjfG-nVrW0&feature=related"]Alcohol and Pills      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Z8zmyqb60"]Joe Bonamassa "Mountain Time" Live at The Royal Albert Hall 2009      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL01D5CECE3C69F60C

cannot get the vids to post usually. meh. fond memories of this song, & a cake song, my namesake song, & some others i re-played as me & my Mom painted the exterior. (yep, the guys- too drunk/lazy. so we painted. i was drunk, 2, tho, not lazy! 
'lil life story. not on HBO 1, hehe)


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tja6_h4lT6A"]Forty Six & 2 - Tool      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Cranberries- Linger

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PhOfJhJKZk"]The Cranberries- Linger lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

luvs said:


> Forty Six & 2 - Tool      - YouTube


----------



## pirate_girl

Black Country Communion- Man In The Middle 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy6WLBvBXaI"]Black Country Communion- Man In The Middle      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

All time classics

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skFWsc_-i14"]Can't Rollerskate in a Buffalo Heard[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lw33d7K12E&feature=watch_response_rev"]Do-Wacka-Do[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Black Country Communion- Man In The Middle
> 
> Black Country Communion- Man In The Middle      - YouTube



You da BOMB and a Bonamassa fan .......... I think I'm in love! Great find, I haven't heard that one ...............


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> You da BOMB and a Bonamassa fan .......... I think I'm in love! Great find, I haven't heard that one ...............


They've been playing it for quite a while on the rock station I listen to.
At first I didn't like it much, but after about half a dozen listens, I fell in love with it.
It's got that drive that I adore in a song..


----------



## pirate_girl

*John* 
Whatever Gets You Through The Night~

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDqWtfL4MxQ"]John Lennon- Whatever Gets You Through The Night      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Stones- Like A Rolling Stone

Geez, I think this is better than Dylan's version!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Edy8dNu66P4&feature=related"]rolling stones - Like A Rolling Stone      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

ROGER MILLER!! Love him!


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm Bad-  The Last Vegas
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVjG1zS2ees"]I'm Bad- The Last Vegas- Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*1971*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WMwenDs5U0"]Lee Michaels - Do You Know What I Mean      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Lyrics from songs composed by Marcel Marceau .


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> Lee Michaels - Do You Know What I Mean      - YouTube




Great tune Ironman! 



nixon said:


> Lyrics from songs composed by Marcel Marceau .


----------



## Ironman

*1974*

Listening to some great oldies tonight. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDRLZFgEoGw"]Please Come To Boston      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Jeepers John, Ironman! that is truly a classic 70's song.
Back when it was popular, I'd bawl my head off whenever it played on the radio lol
goofy 14 year old girls do that.. 

This one used to make me tear up too..

Could It Be Magic- Manilow
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDEynk7SwxE"]Could It Be Magic _ BARRY MANILOW      - YouTube[/ame]

So did Mandy..


----------



## lilbopeep

nixon said:


> Lyrics from songs composed by Marcel Marceau .


 Sounds of silence? LOL


----------



## TJE

This song leaves me cold inside.
Sometimes it feels perfect---comfortable numb.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct9crV-xkIw"]Paula Cole - Until I met you      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

This ,to Me anyway , is one of the best ,and most touching songs that I've heard .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiyq2xrSI0"]Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (High Quality)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjOQac1vOEc"]2CELLOS (Sulic & Hauser) - Smooth Criminal      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNtali_cuYA"]2CELLOS (Sulic & Hauser) - LIVE 'With or Without You' by U2 (HD)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVV3ByMK6g4"]Duane Allman Bros NY Live 1970 - Whipping Post (Finale)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Seasons Of Wither- Aerosmith..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y_rqAAaieU"]AEROSMITH - Seasons Of Wither (Live / Unplugged)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

nixon said:


> This ,to Me anyway , is one of the best ,and most touching songs that I've heard .
> Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (High Quality) - YouTube


----------



## nixon

I don't know why ,but this one always brings a tear to My eye .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aV_ZwkNw7k"]Josh Woodward: "Chainsaw"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

good music. floyd.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IXdNnw99-Ic#t=4s


----------



## pirate_girl

Train- My Private Nation

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TsVFyzQpLg"]Train - My Private Nation      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go&feature=player_detailpage"]Johnny Cash Hurt      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Get Yo Ass To Bed Girl Cause It's Late- Loralei And The Pirates


----------



## luvs

yes, lollie-seargent. -after i take a bubble-bath, put my cleaned clothes on hangers, & tend to tig & babbit. clean. have dinner if i nosh on that salad.


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAgceen153I&feature=player_detailpage"]The Beatles - Blackbird      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Pink Floyd*

Comfortably Numb Demo Version. Pretty cool.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8plR1csZ8aM"]pink floyd - comfortably numb demo      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

sweet, ironman. i woke to hole. luved hole in the 90's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DgIZ9KaGv0w#t=18s


----------



## RNE228

I like Bob Wills. It was not until recently though, that I learned he had "Wills Point Nightclub" in Sacramento from '47 thru the 1960's. He lived just outside of Sacramento for some time, played at his club, as did many other country stars. 

I was born and grew up about 15 miles from there, but never knew; it was shut down when I was little, and torn down by the early 70's. I have been by where it was 100's and 100's of times but never knew until recently. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFef08YZ6qk&feature=related"]Ida Red - Bob Wills & The Texas Playboys Telescription 1951      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmfo5h_AX9w"]Bob Wills Breakdown +      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Lacuna Coil*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTT6picaCoQ"]LACUNA COIL - Trip The Darkness (OFFICIAL VIDEO)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Pink Floyd*



Ironman said:


> Comfortably Numb Demo Version. Pretty cool.
> 
> pink floyd - comfortably numb demo      - YouTube



Never heard that demo before!

Of course Floyd's released version is tops, however.. this solo with John Petrucci is just too much!! 
That part of the song is where I go back to again and again..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtAnOuxp17c&feature=fvst"]john petrucci the best! (comfortably numb solo)      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3duAGTJ_QJI"]Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb /pulse/ solo      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Pink Floyd*



pirate_girl said:


> Never heard that demo before!
> 
> Of course Floyd's released version is tops, however.. this solo with John Petrucci is just too much!!
> That part of the song is where I go back to again and again..
> 
> john petrucci the best! (comfortably numb solo)      - YouTube
> Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb /pulse/ solo      - YouTube



Petrucci's a great guitar player, saw him with Joe a couple times but frankly nobody does "numb" better than Gilmour!


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> Never heard that demo before!


It's always neat to hear something from your favorite band you've never  heard before. Luckily those lyrics didn't make it to the final cut...

_"Listen
 I am a physician
I can help with your condition
Like a magician"_ 
Would you like to go fishin?



Still a great tune and I won't ever get sick of Pink Floyd.

This one is catching on around here.

Unedited version

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rre7zGsuK8s"]NEW MEDICINE - Race You To The Bottom [LYRICS VIDEO]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Pink Floyd*



Big Dog said:


> Petrucci's a great guitar player, saw him with Joe a couple times but frankly* nobody does "numb" better than Gilmour!*


Uh huh.. n dat's why it's one of my favourite rock songs of all time.
Always will be.
Count the times I have posted it on various music forums on here.


----------



## TJE

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AuxJH2Mj30"]All Along the Watchtower - The Jimi Hendrix Experience      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3L4spg8vyo&feature=related"]Eric Clapton- Cocaine      - YouTube[/ame]

Last but not least: "I swore to my God, on my mother's grave, that I would love you till the end of time...So now I'm praying for the end of time".

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN_YjM4V4fc"]Meat Loaf - Paradise By The Dashboard Light      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobaflex- Bury Me With My Guns On

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZy2XqIT7Sk"]Bobaflex Bury Me With My Guns On      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERpjTWWUV6w"]Sade - Smooth Operator      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W0ZWXq6kxE&feature=related"]07. Sade - Never As Good as the First Time      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9nPf7w7pDI"]Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sade?

Cherish The Day

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aBAMnIUi8Y"]Sade - Cherish The Day (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]

Pearls

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qULEC462rp4"]Sade - Pearls      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WcWHZc8s2I&feature=related"]Sade - No Ordinary Love      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

pirate_girl said:


> Sade?
> 
> The best!


----------



## TJE

Simply the Best.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSwXXip-p4E&feature=related"]Sade - Is It a Crime ? - 1985      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Simply Red.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG07WSu7Q9w&ob=av2e"]Simply Red - Holding Back The Years      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Simply Red.
> 
> Simply Red - Holding Back The Years      - YouTube




Good song to go to sleep with.
Thanks!
Nodding off here..


----------



## Ironman

*Seether*

Unplugged

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8EpucAiyUM"]Seether - Fine Again (Live Unplugged)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Foo Fighters- Walk
From Wasting Light-- rock album of the year!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KURb52giNfM"]Foo Fighters - Walk - Wasting Light [HD]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Stone Sour- Bother
Dark tune, but I love the music..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-pXD0FXLQ8&feature=related"]Stone Sour - Bother      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Seether Unplugged*

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgwqHAEDh9A[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Glen Campbell!
Life Time Achievement award on the Grammys! lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsHUgpSxMoI&feature=related"]Glen Campbell - Galveston      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XYldUJllTk&feature=fvst"]Glen Campbell - Wichita Lineman (Vinyl)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Black Stone Cherry- In My Blood 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw-70QfVGU0"]Black Stone Cherry - In My Blood      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

INXS - Disappear

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_0CXLV9uiE"]INXS - Disappear      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BRGTold

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nV13cqMgeBM&feature=related"]get my rocks off....Dr.Hook      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCo7hgc9a9k&feature=related"]Everybody Hurts[/ame]

The group is three sisters and their brother.  Pretty cool.  I really like their sound and quality.


----------



## BRGTold

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9zcLAUp5E0&feature=related"]I got stoned and I missed it - Dr. Hook.wmv      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

SHADOWMAN - Touched By An Angel 

jazzy and juicy!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny8jgskJnWc"]SHADOWMAN - Touched By An Angel      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Nina Simone-Sinnerman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKi7qDWGPNs&feature=related"]Nina Simone - Sinnerman [ full ] [HQ]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2FT4FprxDg"]Animals Please Don't let me be Misunderstood.      - YouTube[/ame]
*Animals Please Don't let me be Misunderstood.   *


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEgvixL3H7o"]Fryed Brothers - Get On  Hold Tight and Shut Up.wmv      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

K94.. 
The Stones are playing right now.

http://www.k943.com/


----------



## pirate_girl

Pat Benatar- Heartbreaker ^^^^^


----------



## pirate_girl

AC/DC-- She's Got The Jack..


----------



## TJE

Was it something I said.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWvdO3l4_P8"]Dr. John - I Walk On Guilded Splinters      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Joni Mitchell- Help Me

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOEE-kR-Txg"]Joni Mitchell - Help Me  (1974)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Free Man In Paris-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k4uqcoGaCM"]Joni Mitchell - Free Man in Paris      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZxVC0GB838"]Dire Straits - Walk Of Life  [ HD Music Video ]      - YouTube[/ame]
*Dire Straits - Walk Of Life  [ HD Music Video ]   *


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttOBnmXFDtQ&feature=related"]Fleetwood Mac ~ Sara      - YouTube[/ame]
*Fleetwood Mac ~ Sara   *


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bob Seger - Against the Wind*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcDCvQbOdig&feature=related"]Bob Seger - Against the Wind      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4&feature=related"]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Paint it Black - Vietnam War *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InRDF_0lfHk&feature=related"]Paint it Black - Vietnam War      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Sandy Denny: Who Knows Where The Time Goes
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oBMDcLf6WA&feature=related"]sandy denny - who knows where the time goes      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Sandy Denny: One More Chance
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F41Wu2vh2uw"]'One More Chance' ~ Fairport Convention {Sandy Denny} (album version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Heard this today and it brought back memories.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIycEe59Auc"]America - Sister Golden Hair (HQ Original)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Sandy Denny: Late November
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQiWL0HfIJs&feature=related"]Sandy Denny - Late November      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dire Straits- Wild West End
This song always reminds me of my late hubby, Steven.
He actually proposed to me on Shaftesbury Avenue  London.
I said yes, but we didn't get duck to eat.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GAjbAIqhq8"]Dire Straits - Wild West End + lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Nice song TJ. Mellow and soothing.


----------



## TJE

muleman said:


> Nice song TJ. Mellow and soothing.



Thanks, muleman. Sandy Denny is a favorite of mine.

"America" is great driving music. I always end up taking the long way home, when it's on.


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7ZPMScX9-k"]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Life by the drop      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

KWS- Midnight Rider

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtNUWU0QUGs"]Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band - "Midnight Rider" - 7-16-00 - Winterpark, CO      - YouTube[/ame]

and the other one.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yojZ-Ksr8AE"]GREG ALLMAN MIDNIGHT RIDER      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzae_SqbmDE&feature=related"]Deliverance - Banjo Duel      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Going Mobile- The Who



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxoO5yrabfc"]The Who-Going Mobile  [*Who's Next*]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Dueling Tubas:

Often overlooked and surely (don't call me Shirley) underrated: the incomparable, Martin mull.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piOAFI8eCdM"]Martin Mull-Dueling Tubas (vinyl lp/33 rpm!)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Alan Jackson - When We All Get To Heaven   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmTl9cFrqAk&feature=related"]Alan Jackson - When We All Get To Heaven      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Alan Jackson has never done a bad song.  Moving Muley.

Dualing Tuba's.  To funny TJ.

PG, Love Who's Next. One of the best LP's / CD's of all time IMO.   

A couple more Who tunes:

Squeeze Box:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49H0IfoILwQ&feature=related"]Squeeze Box The Who      - YouTube[/ame]

Baba O Riley: Voted the best scream in Rock and Roll by Rolling Stone 
(I used to think this was called teen age wasteland   )

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KRpRMSu4g&feature=related"]The Who - Baba O'riley      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Was thinking of PG and her sister passing Doc. Then I got some news finally. Then just got a call from my Amish neighbors whose daughter was severely burned yesterday. Got to run now.


----------



## Doc

Opps, Got my who tunes mixed up.

Best scream in rock and roll is this tune:  (@7:46)
We won't get fooled again.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHhrZgojY1Q&feature=related"]The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

One oldie leads to another.  nice to have time to listen to a few tunes for a change.  It's been awhile.

Cream, from their Wheels of Fire LP, White Room.

Always liked the tune, no idea what the message is though.

In the white room with black curtains near the station.
Blackroof country, no gold pavements, tired starlings.
Silver horses ran down moonbeams in your dark eyes.
Dawnlight smiles on you leaving, my contentment.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGZeqwdWoeo&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXew3OinfcUib08QxQnuwnek"]Cream - White Room      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Now a true classic.  These guys were before they time.

Eric Burton and The Animals   The House of the Rising Sun .... In High Def.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk&feature=related"]The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964) High Definition [HD]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - 1967 (HD Stereo) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma4dsoviNSQ&feature=related"]Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - 1967 (HD Stereo)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn Doc, you are showing your age! Those were the sounds we partied to back in school days. Had a 45 player in my 57 Ford and those along with a host of others were what we listened to. I bought that car with paper route money and had to have an older friend drive it on the street to be legal. I was only 14 at the time but had multiple money making gigs and was pretty much on my own after Dad left. Dang I am old.Cruising and hitting Huntley hamburgers and Ginos looking for chicks. Saturday night was always at York US30 Dragway.


----------



## muleman RIP

*It's My Life - The Animals*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJUI-NRDflU&feature=related"]It's My Life - The Animals      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*                 Blondie "Heart of Glass" 70´s dance  (1979)   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qVMYIG58zQ&feature=related"]Blondie "Heart of Glass" 70Â´s dance  (1979)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bonnie Tyler  It's A Heartache *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8VGQTtENSs&feature=related"]Bonnie Tyler  It's A Heartache      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bryan Adams - Summer of 69 *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f06QZCVUHg"]Bryan Adams - Summer of 69      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

God bless Woodley road , Montgomery Alabama !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgZ5WsKcAgk"]THE EAGLES - Seven Bridges Road      - YouTube[/ame]
Forgot to post this ....ROLL TIDE !!!!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Du-CWASm20"]Sweet Home Alabama Lynyrd Skynyrd      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQlgcjosN9w&feature=related"]Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight (Full Version 8min)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Janis Joplin - Cry Baby (live in toronto 1970)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjD4eWEUgMM&feature=related"]Janis Joplin - Cry Baby (live in toronto 1970)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I'd post some Phil Collins ,but I can't  for some reason .


----------



## muleman RIP

I hate the new "think for you" you tube. I picked one song by mistake and all of a sudden every song had beaner or some foreign subtitles.
Great pick on the Eagles.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> I hate the new "think for you" you tube. I picked one song by mistake and all of a sudden every song had beaner or some foreign subtitles.
> Great pick on the Eagles.



Yeah , I know . It makes picking My favorite Slim Whitman songs so hard to find . I mean , Rose Marie , has disappeared .


----------



## muleman RIP

I shared this with a friend earlier and just played it again. Nice relaxing tune for the times.
*Peace In The Valley - Randy Travis*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-JmSNNUGgw"]Peace In The Valley - Randy Travis      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Alan Jackson,Vince Gill, Alison Krauss And More- Will The Circle Be Unbroken (Live)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e0EHs4zFNI&feature=related"]Alan Jackson,Vince Gill, Alison Krauss And More- Will The Circle Be Unbroken (Live)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn I love this song.
*Brad Paisley & Allison Krauss -  Whiskey Lullaby*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ME8UiA_CxM&feature=watch_response"]Brad Paisley & Allison Krauss -  Whiskey Lullaby      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Alison Krauss   When You Say Nothing At All HD*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZO9C-GWc_Y&feature=related"]Alison Krauss   When You Say Nothing At All HD      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Opps, Got my who tunes mixed up.
> 
> Best scream in rock and roll is this tune:  (@7:46)
> We won't get fooled again.
> 
> The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again      - YouTube



YEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh!
Mmhmm..
There must be some history about that stone monument they'd just taken a pee on.
I think I knew it at one time.

Here's another best scream song Doc..

When The Night Comes- Joe Cocker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn7yE2I3W0s"]joe cocker  - WHEN THE NIGHT COMES - Ultimate Collection      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes - Time Of My Life*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUoDaCH1MJM"]Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes - Time Of My Life      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sister- Dave Matthews Band

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=---PpOw_fG0"]Sister  - Dave Matthews Band      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6DrMkLNYKw"]Beach Boys live '64 Little Deuce Coupe      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_OfEOgznLk&feature=related"]Alison  Krauss & Robert Plant,  I'm In The Mood      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Yeah , I know . It makes picking My favorite Slim Whitman songs so hard to find . I mean , Rose Marie , has disappeared .



I would post the Yoko screaming to Lennon thing.. but.. he says he's busy!


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgzs6pT26KI&feature=related"]Black Dog   Alison Krauss   Robert Plant      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Fleetwood Mac- I'm So Afraid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OrtLxsqSic


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7q0DbEy0sU"]The Fryed Brothers Band - Four Roses      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Temporary One- 'Mac
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iD_ypnYPCg"]Fleetwood Mac ~ Temporary One (1997)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Guitar Diety
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce9Jtl9D6FQ"]SWING TO BOP (1941) by Charlie Christian      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Dan Hicks And His Hot Licks- I Scare Myself:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0h6FBbw8jY&feature=related"]Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks I Scare Myself Original Recordings      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Two awesome guitarists
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3qcU3OGuHw&feature=related"]Chet Atkins & Jerry Reed "Muleskinner Blues" High Quality      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Pickin!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqxv3DbXO4k&feature=related"]Jerry Reed & Glen Campbell - Guitar Man      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Amazing...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVjSmng7ris"]Roy Clark Live in Branson      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Neal, Steve, Greg...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csiiWd3ZcvA"]Journey - Dixie Highway (Osaka 1980) HQ      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Famous Last Words- TFF

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5nXDPj2BIw"]Tears for Fears - Famous Last Words (Live)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

This one tells the story of what it is like to be me:

Jimmy Buffett- Pencil Thin Mustache:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn7l0FJMQD0"]Pencil Thin Mustache - Jimmy Buffett      - YouTube[/ame]

And this one: be careful what you wish for, you just might get it:

Dan Hicks And His Hot Licks-How Can I Miss You When You Won't Go Away:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW9-FOLG-iA"]Dan Hicks and his Hot licks-How Can I Miss You When You Won't Go Away      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Neal first
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32maWVbxlRc"]Journey - La Do Da      - YouTube[/ame]

Then Steve
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lrTyTPihLw"]Journey      Steve Smith Drum solo   Live in Japan  1980      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_CJ_KWK2xw&feature=related"]Steve Smith - For Big Sid      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Michael Shrieve on Drums 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pbm9fobW7U0&feature=related"]Santana drum solo      - YouTube[/ame]

He was 20 years old and,I believe, the youngest performer at woodstock.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Blue Collar Man - Styx and Reo together *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJndACLC5qI"]Blue Collar Man - Styx and Reo together      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

They are doing an outdoor gig with Ted Nugent about 40 miles from my place July6th. I intend to score some good tickets when they go on sale next week!


----------



## Ironman

*All That Remains*



muleman said:


> They are doing an outdoor gig with *Ted Nugent *about 40 miles from my place July6th. I intend to score some good tickets when they go on sale next week!


Nice!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcNFUzEVHyY&ob=av2n"]All That Remains - The Waiting One (audio)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> They are doing an outdoor gig with Ted Nugent about 40 miles from my place July6th. I intend to score some good tickets when they go on sale next week!


Styx are going to be at the Veterans Memorial Civic Center on March 1st.


----------



## TJE

It's Friday Night.

The MC5 - Kick Out The Jams:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvJGQ_piwI0&feature=related"]MC5 - Kick out the jams      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Stones- Wild Horses
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0"]Rolling Stones-Wild Horses      - YouTube[/ame]
Heartbreaker
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqUiWpGGCmI"]The Rolling Stones Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

TJE said:


> Michael Shrieve on Drums
> Santana drum solo      - YouTube
> 
> He was 20 years old and,I believe, the youngest performer at woodstock.


Awesome.  Makes me want to hear the whole song.  I do believe this is the best drum solo EVER!!!!!!!!         Might be because of the music the precedes it and that follows it.  Best performance by Santana ever IMHO.


----------



## TJE

Doc said:


> Awesome.  Makes me want to hear the whole song.  I do believe this is the best drum solo EVER!!!!!!!!         Might be because of the music the precedes it and that follows it.  Best performance by Santana ever IMHO.



Ask, and it's yours:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HXGTgNGUPw"]Santana - Soul Sacrifice - Woodstock 1969      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> YEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh!
> Mmhmm..
> There must be some history about that stone monument they'd just taken a pee on.
> I think I knew it at one time.
> 
> Here's another best scream song Doc..
> 
> When The Night Comes- Joe Cocker


Good one PG.

How about:   You can leave your hat on.   
I loved this song even more after seeing it w/ Mickey Rouke in 9 1/2 weeks.  Kim Bassinger was AWESOME.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMTu86K-IhI"]JOE COCKER - YOU CAN LEAVE YOUR HAT ON      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Good one PG.
> 
> How about:   You can leave your hat on.
> I loved this song even more after seeing it w/ Mickey Rouke in 9 1/2 weeks.  Kim Bassinger was AWESOME.
> 
> JOE COCKER - YOU CAN LEAVE YOUR HAT ON      - YouTube



Uh huh.. and Mickey Rourke is adorable in that scene! 

TJ, I do believe that the drummer for Santana was the youngest to play at Woodstock, perhaps next to Arlo Guthrie?


----------



## Doc

TJE said:


> Ask, and it's yours:
> 
> 
> Santana - Soul Sacrifice - Woodstock 1969      - YouTube


Thanks TJ!


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> Uh huh.. and Mickey Rourke is adorable in that scene!
> 
> TJ, I do believe that the drummer for Santana was the youngest to play at Woodstock, perhaps next to Arlo Guthrie?


If 20 at woodstock, he'd turn 63 before Aug of this year.     Old fart.  
I wonder if that performance was the highlight of his life?  Not a household name for sure.


----------



## Doc

I always liked Joe's version of the Beatles tune:

Joe Cocker She Came In Through the Bathroom Window 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjn6_1WHCcc&feature=related"]Joe Cocker She Came In Through the Bathroom Window      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Another _scream_ song..
Always loved this video..

Billy Idol- Cradle Of Love

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPqfd5Jksns"]Billy Idol - Cradle Of Love [OFFICIAL]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

pirate_girl said:


> Uh huh.. and Mickey Rourke is adorable in that scene!
> 
> TJ, I do believe that the drummer for Santana was the youngest to play at Woodstock, perhaps next to Arlo Guthrie?



Not Sure? Michael Shrieve may have only been 19 at the time. I was 19 and in Navy boot camp when Woodstock happened. 

One of my favorites:

Emerson, Lake & Palmer - From The Beginning:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q4vKlxD4fw&feature=related"]Emerson Like & Palmer.(From the Beginning)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> If 20 at woodstock, he'd turn 63 before Aug of this year.     Old fart.
> I wonder if that performance was the highlight of his life?  Not a household name for sure.


I know he was just a youngun there.
Man I loved the whole Woodstock thing when it was happening, even tho I was just a kid.. remember that time so well. PEACE Baby! lol


----------



## Doc

In my search for You can leave your hat on ...this came up.  I just gotta post it.  The devil made me do it.  

Right Said Fred - I`m Too Sexy (The Original)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk&feature=related"]Right Said Fred - I`m Too Sexy (The Original)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Doc, do you shake your little tooshie on the catwalk?


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Not Sure? Michael Shrieve may have only been 19 at the time. I was 19 and in Navy boot camp when Woodstock happened.
> 
> One of my favorites:
> 
> Emerson, Lake & Palmer - From The Beginning:
> 
> Emerson Like & Palmer.(From the Beginning)      - YouTube



Michael Shrieve is 62.
Arlo Guthrie is 64.

Ohhh ELP!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK_NREdRoLE"]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Lucky Man      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

pirate_girl said:


> Another _scream_ song..
> Always loved this video..
> 
> Billy Idol- Cradle Of Love
> 
> Billy Idol - Cradle Of Love [OFFICIAL]      - YouTube



That video is every little boys (and old mans, for that matter) wet dream.

Then reality sets in:

Randy Newman-Big Hat No Cattle:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-5jZs8K_o0&feature=fvwrel"]Big Hat No Cattle Randy Newman      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

jpr62902 said:


> Doc, do you shake your little tooshie on the catwalk?


I never have JP .... but that doesn't mean I never will.     

How bout you?


----------



## muleman RIP

*Jim Croce - Operator *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo"]Jim Croce - Operator      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Doc said:


> I never have JP .... but that doesn't mean I never will.
> 
> How bout you?


 
I'm too sexy for that.


----------



## muleman RIP

*When you say nothing at all   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bNfay6HiUo&feature=related"]When you say nothing at all      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

These guys crack me up.

The Bloodhound Gang:  Fire Water Burn

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adgx9wt63NY&feature=related"]Bloodhound Gang - Fire Water Burn      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Jim Croce - I'll Have To Say I Love You In A Song  (1973) *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN1nMpmC0n4&feature=related"]Jim Croce - I'll Have To Say I Love You In A Song  (1973)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

El Gran Combo: _A Mi Me Gusta Mi Pueblo_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92mtXhWOwVo"]El Gran Combo - A Mi Me Gusta Mi Pueblo      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> I'm too sexy for that.


BUT, you do wear starched shirts and ties.. no?


----------



## jpr62902

A tasty little samba by Gloria Estefan: _Santo Santo_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7VQy2tt6nY"]Gloria Estefan & Só Pra Contrariar - Santo, Santo (Spanish Version) (Official Music Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> BUT, you do wear starched shirts and ties.. no?


 
Or nothing at all!


----------



## muleman RIP

*Steppenwolf - Snowblind Friend *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKraf_V0ZPc"]Steppenwolf - Snowblind Friend      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Chicago-Wishing You Were Here:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6sYAr9EId4&feature=related"]Chicago - Wishing You Were Here      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Kind of a cheezy Coldplay tune but it ends well: _Every Teardrop is a Waterfall_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyMhvkC3A84&ob=av2e"]Coldplay - Every Teardrop Is a Waterfall      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Or nothing at all!


Omg.. that's it..


----------



## muleman RIP

*Smith - Baby Its You ('69) *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6atUODsWGs&feature=related"]Smith - Baby Its You ('69)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Todd Rundgren-Can We Still Be Friends?:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK1_7eKtkDg&feature=related"]Todd Rundgren Can We Still Be Friends? (High Quality) (Lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Matt Kearney, _Hey Mama_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9qUMr6feOI&ob=av2e"]Mat Kearney - Hey Mama      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Please forgive me for this one.  

These guys played at a night club I used to frequent long ago.  We all about chit when their song hit the charts.  


Wild Cherry   Play that Funky Music White Boy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA"]Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Ten Years After - Once There Was A Time*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmlnx2KmjFE&feature=related"]Ten Years After - Once There Was A Time      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Lots of good stuff being played tonight.  I rarely have the time for this thread but it is one of my favs for sure.


----------



## jpr62902

Weezer, _Perfect Situation_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwv-iRvyDZg&feature=related"]Weezer - Perfect Situation      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Open My Eyes- Buck Cherry
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA0JhA0QrXE"]Open My Eyes-Buckcherry Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Copperhead Road - Steve Earle*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttitN75ESvY"]Copperhead Road - Steve Earle      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Conway Twitty - Tight Fittin Jeans *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR4KcO_MovE&feature=related"]Conway Twitty - Tight Fittin Jeans      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Doc said:


> Please forgive me for this one.
> 
> These guys played at a night club I used to frequent long ago.  We all about chit when their song hit the charts.
> 
> 
> Wild Cherry   Play that Funky Music White Boy
> 
> Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music      - YouTube



Great song to sing along to while driving down I-94 to Detroit.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Dwight Yoakam - Guitars Cadillacs   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DkcQ09h2Vo&feature=related"]Dwight Yoakam - Guitars Cadillacs      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Please forgive me for this one.
> 
> These guys played at a night club I used to frequent long ago.  We all about chit when their song hit the charts.
> 
> 
> Wild Cherry   Play that Funky Music White Boy
> 
> Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music      - YouTube



That's as bad as..
Ohio Players- Love Rollercoaster 
LOL
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s3JI_DWvWg"]Ohio Players - Love Rollercoaster.flv      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Great song to sing along to while driving down I-94 to Detroit.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJE

One for the road.

Jefferson Airplane-Wooden Ships:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc"]Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships      - YouTube[/ame]

PG: Glad you got it.


----------



## pirate_girl

They Don't Know About Us
_Ellos No Saben Acerca de Nosotros_
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvZSdCTcS-A"]Tracey Ullman - They Don't Know (Music Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

I'm a big Journey fan; cool to see Greg Rolie on keyboards in there. He was key in early Santana, on both keyboards and vocals(classic vocals on Black Magic Woman). Cool that Greg, and later Neal Schon both played with Santana in the early years, made Journey, and have got together with Santana numerous times since.



TJE said:


> Ask, and it's yours:
> 
> 
> Santana - Soul Sacrifice - Woodstock 1969      - YouTube


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> One for the road.
> 
> Jefferson Airplane-Wooden Ships:
> Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships      - YouTube
> 
> *PG: Glad you got it.*


----------



## RNE228

Santana, Neal with a big fro, and Greg looking like Wolfman! Some good leads by all three

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PYIvcz42O4"]Santana Feat Neal Schon Live 70's      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Carlos and Neal kickin it
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPNx164QRjU&feature=related"]Santana & Neal Shon - Black Magic Woman/Gypsy Queen (live)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*John Anderson - Seminole Wind*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdqBCdjU5XI&feature=related"]John Anderson - Seminole Wind      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p73nR5Zs4DM&feature=related"]Sammy Hagar Live with Special Guest Neal Schon & Eddie Money , 1978 -  Blues Jam      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

One last tune..
This is for my sister, Julie.
Going to bed now..
Got a lot of stuff over the next couple of days.
Sleep well folks and hug your loved ones tight tonight, and tell them how much you love them.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E1P9-KfJ6I"]Everything But The Girl - Missing (And I miss you) (Acoustic Version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*The Wall*

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB_EsS-cWRM[/ame]

.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN_-hVaKTt4"]Pink Floyd - Behind The Wall Clip 2      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Pink Floyd*

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Yayz5o-l0[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Grandpa Tell Me Bout The Good Old Days*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E88RUqyjts&feature=related"]Grandpa Tell Me Bout The Good Old Days      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Toby Keith - Should've Been A Cowboy *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zquk_DExKo&feature=related"]Toby Keith - Should've Been A Cowboy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*John Denver - Thank God I'm A Country Boy*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL8raAmomRE&feature=related"]John Denver - Thank God I'm A Country Boy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Waylon Jennings - Are you sure Hank done it this way*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnEtRUcKGwc"]Waylon Jennings - Are you sure Hank done it this way      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Highwaymen - Highwayman*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw1bHaUk1CM&feature=related"]The Highwaymen - Highwayman      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Box Tops - Cry Like a Baby*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVY691ObVJE"]The Box Tops - Cry Like a Baby      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Tremeloes - Here Comes My Baby 1967   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bswxaeyQDFI&feature=related"]Tremeloes - Here Comes My Baby 1967      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Seekers - I'll never find another you (1968)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ga9Bs4fzSY&feature=related"]The Seekers - I'll never find another you (1968)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Skeeter Davis -- The End Of The World   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgcy-V6YIuI&feature=related"]Skeeter Davis -- The End Of The World      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Jay & The Americans - Cara Mia *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sFy5_kmEi4&feature=related"]Jay & The Americans - Cara Mia      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> *The Highwaymen - Highwayman*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw1bHaUk1CM&feature=related




How about America


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6EVUW_p0Ak"]America[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

You guys are costing me a lot of money.  Every time I come around here I have to buy a song or two from Itunes.


----------



## muleman RIP

He and Johnny were amazing talents who passed too soon. Not many could equal them in telling classic messages in a song.


----------



## Kane

muleman said:


> *John Anderson - Seminole Wind*
> 
> John Anderson - Seminole Wind      - YouTube



A haunting tune and some dramatic landscapes, Muleman.  But what idiot producer can put together "Seminole Wind" without one effin' picture of Florida?  I mean, really.  What a dope for a producer.


----------



## BRGTold

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnYnSnVmXvM&feature=related"]Iron Butterfly  - 1969 In A Gadda Da Vida      - YouTube[/ame] ...


----------



## pirate_girl

BRGTold said:


> Iron Butterfly  - 1969 In A Gadda Da Vida      - YouTube ...


In the garden of Eden, babay!


----------



## TJE

Been watching "Body Double" tonight. Pretty good movie.Really good song.

Frankie goes to Hollywood - Relax
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2TLAxTY9Xs"]Frankie goes to hollywood Relax (Body Double)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*BILLY IDOL - REBEL YELL (LIVE) *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yregvl7Jvxw"]BILLY IDOL - REBEL YELL (LIVE)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Belinda Carlisle - Heaven Is A Place On Earth (Live '87) *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngmakCXGe7M&feature=related"]Belinda Carlisle - Heaven Is A Place On Earth (Live '87)      - YouTube[/ame]


Can't believe it has been 25 years ago!


----------



## pirate_girl

Stone Temple Pilots- Big Empty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59_x5-IfVjs"]Stone Temple Pilots - Big Empty      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc&feature=related"]Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wAPaJW2hf8"]Marc Cohn Walking in Memphis      - YouTube[/ame]
ENJOY !


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbkz_3lO3c"]In The Arms Of an Angel - Sarah McLaughlin      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KxMAlB8EZE"]Sarah McLachlan - Building a Mystery Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]
Public notice ... there was 0% content of slim Whitman used during the making of this post .


----------



## Ironman

*Drift & Die*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyDykQWck74"]Puddle Of Mudd - Drift And Die      - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## nixon

Jeez, if You don't like what I posted ..... Then You deserve this :
yum:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEcm8--yHos"]THE MOST ANNOYING SONG EVER!!!!!!!!!!!      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

The same old static. Different day, same station.


----------



## pirate_girl

Neil Young- Long May You Run

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zapIW8f6kk"]Neil Young - Long May You Run      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Neil Young-Only Love Can Break Your Heart *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOl01vKXv6I&feature=related"]Neil Young-Only Love Can Break Your Heart      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4&feature=related"]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bob Seger - Still The Same *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjDpKeiYxOU&feature=related"]Bob Seger - Still The Same      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> *Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man *
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man      - YouTube



uh huh..


----------



## Ironman

*New Medicine*

NSFW

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rre7zGsuK8s"]NEW MEDICINE - Race You To The Bottom [LYRICS VIDEO]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Theory Of A Deadman- Hurricane


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itHTvCtOtaw"]Theory Of A Deadman - Hurricane (Lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crBHtoRASqc"]Edwin McCain I'll Be      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPXRJkla7fI"]I Could Not Ask For More - Edwin McCain Official Music Video      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Aerosmith: I don't wanna miss a thing -Armageddon soundtrack*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cWfFEKAfE&feature=related"]Aerosmith: I don't wanna miss a thing -Armageddon soundtrack      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers -  Free Fallin'*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FqA2WINPF4"]Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers -  Free Fallin'      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin' (1969)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE"]Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin' (1969)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Linda Ronstadt - Long Long Time*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0qm8nq8RcA&feature=related"]Linda Ronstadt - Long Long Time      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*JONI MITCHELL - Chelsea Morning (1969) *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5DYLYHlKvk&feature=related"]JONI MITCHELL - Chelsea Morning (1969)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

I like what I am hearing today! 

Now, lets slow it down to speed it up.

Edvard Grieg - In The Hall Of The Mountain King:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPLXNmKvLBQ"]Grieg: Peer Gynt / Järvi · Berliner Philharmoniker      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

That was great Tom. They take a while to get revved up and then lookout!


----------



## pirate_girl

I am actually listening to Steely Dan.

Deacon Blues

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A0wGO3c2T8"]Steely Dan-Deacon Blues with Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]

Midnight Cruiser

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9x3bptBJ_A"]Steely Dan Midnight Cruiser      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Did you Know: Steely Dan was named after a strap on dildo in the 50's novel "Naked Lunch" by William Burroughs. 

You gotta love a wicked sense of humor.

Steely Dan - Hey Nineteen:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipc9pL27krs"]Hey Nineteen - Steely Dan      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

More Steely Dan- Dirty Work
I had the Can't Buy A Thrill Album and played it to death when I was a teen. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBUQ3dsXqq0"]Steely Dan - Dirty Work      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Now THAT is some trivia!!!


----------



## TJE

Jane's Addiction - Jane Says:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh-5FI21s6M"]Jane's Addiction - Jane Says      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh now we're going to Jane songs? lol

Jane- Jefferson Starship

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF022sp4Vqo"]Jefferson Starship - Jane      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

The Rolling Stones - Lady Jane:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvJLeoHPXyk"]The Rolling Stones - Lady Jane -HQ      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Lou Reed- Sweet Jane
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FdWPeHFAMk"]Lou Reed - Sweet Jane from Rock n Roll Animal      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Daisy Jane- America

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JYuuk4L2Vc"]AMERICA - DAISY JANE [w/ lyrics]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Aerosmith - Janie's Got A Gun:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW1j5K4JPMg"]Aerosmith - Janies Got A Gun Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Great Janes everybody!


----------



## muleman RIP

*Lynn Anderson -- Rose Garden   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO4wcNVbYOQ&feature=related"]Lynn Anderson -- Rose Garden      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Did you happen to see the most beautiful girl n the world*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhqbESuc2v8&feature=related"]Did you happen to see the most beautiful girl n the world      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*This was brought to my attention recently!

David Allan Coe-You Never Even Called Me By My Name *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_qfujQ_jTQ&feature=related"]David Allan Coe-You Never Even Called Me By My Name      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Hank Williams Jr. - Family Tradition   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHjaW9sXl7s&feature=related"]Hank Williams Jr. - Family Tradition      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

Rest in peace Davy 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehJNw-T3gpo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehJNw-T3gpo[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Good choice Peeps. I almost posted that last night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Human Wheels- John Mellencamp
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX12NLrKKDQ"]Human Wheels      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Great White- House Of Broken Love

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjTQZOE74Dg"]Great White - House Of Broken Love HD 1080p      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Kansas - Dust In the Wind *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qxSwJC3Ly0"]Kansas - Dust In the Wind      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*                 Fooled Around and Fell in Love ~ Elvin Bishop*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edtl5W4XNLk&feature=related


----------



## muleman RIP

*Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA&feature=related"]Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Gerry Rafferty - Right Down the Line *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSfOB8ANdWU&feature=related"]Gerry Rafferty - Right Down the Line      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Jefferson Starship - Miracles*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKBttQmhDBw&feature=related"]Jefferson Starship - Miracles      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Staind-Epiphany 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4V2gaCCQh4"]Staind - Epiphany      - YouTube[/ame]

More Staind

It's Been A While
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQa7yuNvQI0"]Staind-It's been a while lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Leon Russell lady blue   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xDyq_RcSo8&feature=related"]Leon Russell lady blue      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*                 Joe Cocker Delta Lady Mad Dogs & Englishmen, 1970   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjp4Ydp_Zeo&feature=related"]Joe Cocker Delta Lady Mad Dogs & Englishmen, 1970      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Willie Nelson - Your Memory Won't Die In My Grave*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJAJbF18eMs&feature=related"]Willie Nelson - Your Memory Won't Die In My Grave      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

thank you fer bein a friend


----------



## pirate_girl

Wild Horses- Sheryl Crow
(thanks again, Jeff, it's still on 'the tube) lol


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4lmKBCZn-M"]Sheryl Crow - Wild Horses      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Youn Sun Nah - Same Girl:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhXCHYyHGLE"]Youn Sun Nah - Same Girl (Live)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* WILLIE NELSON - WHY DO I HAVE TO CHOOSE   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQEmPrTF2u0&feature=related"]WILLIE NELSON - WHY DO I HAVE TO CHOOSE      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Waylon Jennings - Where Corn Don't Grow *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwwGjOj1clc"]Waylon Jennings - Where Corn Don't Grow      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Good Hearted Woman - The Highwaymen*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRNMkrDfJMY&feature=related"]Good Hearted Woman - The Highwaymen      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*                 Osborne Brothers - Rocky Top   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n9prNixjbg&feature=related"]Osborne Brothers - Rocky Top      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bill Monroe - Blue Moon Of Kentucky*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffhqOy_A8KM&feature=related"]Bill Monroe - Blue Moon Of Kentucky      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Steve Martin   Earl Scruggs - Foggy Mountain Breakdown.flv   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkl5Fg33d8o&feature=related"]Steve Martin   Earl Scruggs - Foggy Mountain Breakdown.flv      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers - Islands in the stream   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lixDK_tMEhE&feature=related"]Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers - Islands in the stream      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*whitesnake-here i go again   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxDqj8lclWA"]whitesnake-here i go again      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Van Halen - Jump (HQ music video)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlq0lYB3iSM&feature=related"]Van Halen - Jump (HQ music video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* REO Speedwagon - Keep On Loving You   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgT_mJXbvCQ&feature=related"]REO Speedwagon - Keep On Loving You      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Styx- Babe *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FIOjLwwj-U&feature=related"]Styx- Babe      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live]*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c"]Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Uriah Heep - Wizard   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4&feature=related"]Uriah Heep - Wizard      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Mean Mistreater Grand Funk Railroad*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5dF0I0yHNc&feature=related"]Mean Mistreater Grand Funk Railroad      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Guess Who - No Time*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqeSUAlI5uI&feature=related"]The Guess Who - No Time      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Hush - Deep Purple*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLzqQupzzmA&feature=related"]Hush - Deep Purple      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tUdUVmnWNc&feature=related"]Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Zombies - She's Not There *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5IRI4oHKNU&feature=related"]The Zombies - She's Not There      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Animals - It's My Life   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNzmrEgz_GI&feature=related"]The Animals - It's My Life      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Can't post it directly . But it goes something like this 
Jan : wtf are You spending money on saws for ? 
Me : I don't know .
Her: then quit it !!!!!!!!!
Me : Yes honey bunch . I love You ,and I'll never do it again . 
This moment of pure fiction was brought to You By the Nixon saw collection .
Now back to Your regular music .


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo&feature=related"]Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

nixon said:


> Can't post it directly . But it goes something like this
> Jan : wtf are You spending money on saws for ?
> Me : I don't know .
> Her: then quit it !!!!!!!!!
> Me : Yes honey bunch . I love You ,and I'll never do it again .
> This moment of pure fiction was brought to You By the Nixon saw collection .
> Now back to Your regular music .


You better go back to playing the organ and quit sawing.


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ-hALkqIAg"]The Chambers Brothers- Time Has Come Today      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> You better go back to playing the organ and quit sawing.



Hey Bro , You're harshing My mellow . Relax a bit .... OOOOOHHHMMMM .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5AUm_xaE9A"]Carlos Santana - Samba Pa Ti      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Otis Redding-Pain in My Heart *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=158fwCG27zE&feature=related"]Otis Redding-Pain in My Heart      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Jackie Wilson  - Higher And Higher*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8M0RCdpoGc&feature=related"]Jackie Wilson  - Higher And Higher      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Chiffons - One fine day *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAKmLWGfMyU&feature=related"]The Chiffons - One fine day      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Just because I'm Irish !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_giKJLdfqk"]The Pogues-Bottle Of Smoke      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

You know damn well this was the hot song of it's day.

*Woolly Bully-Sam The Sham & Pharaohs. *


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6P7g_qz2OU&feature=related"]Woolly Bully-Sam The Sham & Pharaohs.      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Enjoy yourself! I have to get a shower and be ready for Greta on the record!


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XARKlcCu8Gk"]Patsy Cline and Cowboy Copas - I'm Hog Tied Over You      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_HMdOVsZh4"]Cowboy Copas - I'll Be There (If You Ever Want Me)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmkiDZplMJo"]Hawkshaw Hawkins - Rattlesnakin' Daddy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> The Chambers Brothers- Time Has Come Today      - YouTube


----------



## pirate_girl

Zepp-- Hey Hey...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmh1Z3Em-Ok"]Led Zeppelin-Hey Hey What Can I Do      - YouTube[/ame]

Journey - Anytime 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Vl9eMVB8o"]Journey - Anytime      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

I love good music.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEueyR9_w7I"]Sexy Pool Trick Shots      - YouTube[/ame]


I can make all of the shots. Now, all I need is the girl.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Gene Pitney - Only Love Can Break A Heart*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYya-hIus-U"]Gene Pitney - Only Love Can Break A Heart      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Listening to a Stihl 024 ripping thru oak, and a New Holland running a 3pt splitter... Video is not of my saw though..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULx-vLCAJCk&feature=related"]Stihl 024 Chainsaw cutting oak!      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Where is Nixon?


----------



## muleman RIP

* The Happenings - "I Got Rhythm" - 1967 Smothers Bros. Show   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK62pW35GIw&feature=related"]The Happenings - "I Got Rhythm" - 1967 Smothers Bros. Show      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Vogues - Five O'clock World   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSIGwAY2JBs&feature=related"]The Vogues - Five O'clock World      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Liar, Liar - The Castaways (1965)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8rCy173y7Y&feature=related"]Liar, Liar - The Castaways (1965)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Most likely out using a bigger, hotter saw than an 024AV(although it is my favorite entry level Stihl Pro saw, 024/026/260 family)


muleman said:


> Where is Nixon?


----------



## muleman RIP

RNE228 said:


> Most likely out using a bigger, hotter saw than an 024AV(although it is my favorite entry level Stihl Pro saw, 024/026/260 family)


He has a hard enough time getting the length right in daylight.


----------



## pirate_girl

AC/DC- For Those About To Rock


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKhTk0IynHM"]ACDC- For Those About To Rock (with lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

More AC/DC- Nervous Shakedown
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK_8UVFdKnQ"]ACDC...Nervous Shakedown      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRGuF0olT1s"]Shakira Live & Off The Record Part 07-18 - Back In Black      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

The loudest concert I have ever heard! When they played this and the cannons went off in the indoor arena; the whole place shook!



pirate_girl said:


> AC/DC- For Those About To Rock
> 
> View attachment 60081
> ACDC- For Those About To Rock (with lyrics)      - YouTube


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO1bGlyHDNU"]The BadPiper - ThunderStruck      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

RNE228 said:


> The BadPiper - ThunderStruck      - YouTube



Bagpipes and rock!
Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## pirate_girl

Can't hear the pipes without bringing up this one 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcZVRiB9AQk&feature=related"]Paul McCartney Mull Of Kintyre-Original Video-HQ      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGflPNVmQuA&feature=related"]AC/DC - Long Way To The Top (1976)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Cool! Have you been there?



pirate_girl said:


> Can't hear the pipes without bringing up this one
> 
> Paul McCartney Mull Of Kintyre-Original Video-HQ      - YouTube


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AboqJLGuHY"]Wicked Tinkers!      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USc22pIEtmI&feature=related"]Celtica - Thunderstruck,  Highway to Hell - Špancirfest 2010      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

RNE228 said:


> Cool! Have you been there?


Nope, but I've been to the far north of Scotland- John o' Groats.. wouldn't advise camping there..


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPcKudXY8LM&feature=related"]CELTICA -Pipes Rock Live at HighlandGames Angelbachtal 2011.mpg      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

WKKI

K943


----------



## TJE

RNE228 said:


> CELTICA -Pipes Rock Live at HighlandGames Angelbachtal 2011.mpg      - YouTube



Ireland and Scotland are on my Bucket List.

I love the music of Bagpipes.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpOoPQ6JmbM&feature=related"]The Rogues - Gravel walk      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Reminds me of Saturday morning movies I used to watch when I was a kid.

Fred Astaire - Puttin On the Ritz:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFabjc6mFk4"]Fred Astaire - Puttin' On the Ritz (DVD Quality)      - YouTube[/ame]

Groucho Marx - Lydia the Tattooed Lady:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVBBxptpSY8&feature=related"]Groucho Marx - Lydia the Tattooed Lady      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Bye Ronnie; thanks for the great music!
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/guitarist-ronnie-montrose-dead-at-64-20120304
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUeuAnMNDhA"]Montrose- Rock Candy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Shambala*

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmTx9y7ePTg[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Nessun Dorma

Pavorotti


----------



## thcri RIP

Andrea Bocelli.   Look for two celebrities in the crowd.  Reading the comments will tell you 


Andrea


----------



## thcri RIP

Our Father Who Art In Heaven


Wow Andrea Bocelli hits this one.   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAFj2-u2cGQ&feature=related"]Our Father[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Mana, _De Pies a Cabeza_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3qcgdb1PcE"]Maná - De pies a cabeza      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Buffalo Soldier for Jim


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yql9I2zARd4"]Marley[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Gracias, Murph!

Dis be my favorite Marley tune, mon. T'is truly irie ...

_Waiting in Vain_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAkwZA1mo3Y"]Bob Marley - Waiting In Vain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Whitesnake- Sailing Ships

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMOkKf35eb0"]Whitesnake - Sailing Ships / Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]

Heart- Alone

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cw1ng75KP0&ob=av2e"]Heart - Alone      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*                 Gypsy Woman by Brian Hyland 1970   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4b1LJU-6AE"]Gypsy Woman by Brian Hyland 1970      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone Again (original version)   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8&feature=related"]Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone Again (original version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bee Gees- How Can You Mend A Broken Heart   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTQiT58AbE0&feature=related"]Bee Gees- How Can You Mend A Broken Heart      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*I'd Really Love to See You Tonight *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxdsk-cFX-k&feature=related"]I'd Really Love to See You Tonight      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*America - Lonely People   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRDnEqW1vAc&feature=related"]America - Lonely People      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* Neil Young - Heart Of Gold   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE&feature=related"]Neil Young - Heart Of Gold      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Phil Ochs - Pleasures of the Harbor:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnD_ZdALLdY"]Phil Ochs - Pleasures of the Harbor      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Cranked it up and the Macaw started humming along!

Head East- Never Been Any Reason*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c"]Head East- Never Been Any Reason      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> *Cranked it up and the Macaw started humming along!
> 
> Head East- Never Been Any Reason*
> 
> Head East- Never Been Any Reason      - YouTube



Aww that was one of the best good ole songs.


----------



## muleman RIP

Here is another one us old guys remember.
*Climax Blues Band - Couldn't Get It Right (Top of the Pops)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRVSSwJYqh0&feature=related"]Climax Blues Band - Couldn't Get It Right (Top of the Pops)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* Blackfoot - Train, Train   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBP15lRprPs&feature=related"]Blackfoot - Train, Train      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*GEORGIA SATELLITES - Keep Your Hands To Yourself   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdpAop7gp0w&feature=related"]GEORGIA SATELLITES - Keep Your Hands To Yourself      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*George Thorogood - Move On Over  - 1979   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn2El8kskhk&feature=related"]George Thorogood - Move On Over  - 1979      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* Pam Tillis - Maybe It Was Memphis   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egvraT1oBH0&feature=related"]Pam Tillis - Maybe It Was Memphis      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Alterbridge*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYG3BPvFOgs&ob=av2n"]Alter Bridge - Rise Today      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Sawyer Brown some girls do. *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncLZD4KFUD4&feature=related"]Sawyer Brown some girls do.      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*John Anderson - Straight Tequila Night   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyGU4nzhirI&feature=related"]John Anderson - Straight Tequila Night      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Tracy Lawrence - Time Marches On *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DffS4szr1cw&feature=related"]Tracy Lawrence - Time Marches On      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*What A Friend We Have In Jesus - Alan Jackson*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLAg2NDcOt4&feature=fvsr"]What A Friend We Have In Jesus - Alan Jackson      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Alison Krauss - I'll fly away *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BPoMIQHwpo&feature=related"]Alison Krauss - I'll fly away      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Vince Gill/Alison Krauss/Ricky Skaggs - Go Rest High On That Mountain [Live]*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ_SCCsGiho&feature=related"]Vince Gill/Alison Krauss/Ricky Skaggs - Go Rest High On That Mountain [Live]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Crank it up! Guaranteed you can piss off somebody!!!!

Alice Cooper - Under My Wheels 1971 *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z7I022m5GI&feature=related"]Alice Cooper - Under My Wheels 1971      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*THIN LIZZY - The Boys Are Back In Town*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quyB8PMTD3o&feature=related"]THIN LIZZY - The Boys Are Back In Town  (1976 UK T.O.T.P. TV Appearance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Mott The Hoople - All The Young Dudes - Live Video 1973*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izJNQKNhFII&feature=related"]Mott The Hoople - All The Young Dudes - Live Video 1973      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Alterbridge*



Ironman said:


> Alter Bridge - Rise Today      - YouTube


----------



## muleman RIP

*Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way - Vintage Live Footage 1972   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF2OP_gFsz4&feature=related"]Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way - Vintage Live Footage 1972      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Alterbridge*



Ironman said:


> Alter Bridge - Rise Today      - YouTube





pirate_girl said:


>



Hell yeah!


----------



## pirate_girl

That Ironman never fails to rock the thread!


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> That Ironman never fails to rock the thread!



No shit, we have very similar music taste!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfD6V8b1zco"]Chevelle - Face To The Floor      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A couple of my favs from the 90s

Collective Soul- Heavy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBahLENRtnU&feature=related"]Collective Soul - Heavy      - YouTube[/ame]

Bush- Machine Head

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g76pbpv7iMU"]Machine Head - Bush      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> A couple of my favs from the 90s
> 
> Collective Soul- Heavy
> 
> Collective Soul - Heavy      - YouTube
> 
> Bush- Machine Head
> 
> Machine Head - Bush      - YouTube



When I was a control room operator in those days I heard those tunes soooo many times on the midnight shift. Use to listen to the rock station in Baton Rouge and won all kinds of tickets and shit calling in identifying the tunes and artist!


----------



## pirate_girl

Many of those 90s rock tunes bring back good memories for me 
Now, I wish I could remember the latest tune they've been playing on the radio from Black Label Society.
Not a real big fan of them, but I do love Darkest Days and the latest one.


----------



## pirate_girl

BLS- Can't Find My Way Home

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRLLKu-jOPU&feature=related"]Cant find my way home (Bonus track) - Black label Society      - YouTube[/ame]

The Original (Blind Faith)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDAttqJ3qcg"]Blind Faith - 02 - Can't Find My Way Home      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

I'm starting to get into a much more refined rock n' roll .............. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd9IZlQAh58"]Texas Hippie Coalition - Leaving      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

.. well, umm.. that's kind of ummm..
Oh hell, I dig it! 
Who IS that dude singing? 
Never heard of Texas Hippie Coalition!


----------



## Big Dog

Big Dad Ritch of course!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh okay..
Those two in the video remind me of some of the neighbours around here!


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWp-QJMWN4w&feature=related"]Hayseed Dixie - You shook me all night long (Live 07.05.2010)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

RNE228 said:


> Hayseed Dixie - You shook me all night long (Live 07.05.2010)      - YouTube



How can you not like that!


----------



## muleman RIP

*Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysP_X_CmE_s&feature=related"]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3YMyW0SqmU&feature=related"]The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Fire on the Mountain Marshall Tucker *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qhl4UW_gFfY&feature=related"]Fire On The Mountain - Marshall Tucker Greatest Hits      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Gregg Allman- I'm No Angel   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEP_dPN3Haw&feature=related"]Gregg Allman- I'm No Angel      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM&feature=related"]Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Crosby Stills  Nash - Southern Cross *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuLBhxZUkmU&feature=related"]Crosby Stills  Nash - Southern Cross      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* Little River Band - LADY   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ze6zm1MUtOA&feature=related"]Little River Band - LADY      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrqAQvSzAMk"]tom petty & the heartbreakers- refugee      - YouTube[/ame]

Fleetwood Mac- Go Your Own Way

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul-cZyuYq4&feature=related"]Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]

Journey- Wheel In The Sky

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGbVoDVWZsc&feature=related"]Journey - Wheel In The Sky      - YouTube[/ame]

Van Halen- Runnin' With The Devil

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl4dEAtxo0M&feature=related"]Van Halen- Runnin' with the devil      - YouTube[/ame]

KISS- She

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtPRKT9ck7s"]KISS - She - Alive!      - YouTube[/ame]

AC/DC - Touch Too Much

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLqCe4V00d8"]AC/DC - Touch Too Much [HD]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*David Gilmour*

*Happy Birthday David Gilmour. 66 today...  *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHv6trmhpiQ"]David Gilmore - There's No Way Out Of Here      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Birthday!

Breathe- Acoustic (damn!)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QcGs9ue-3g&feature=related"]David Gilmour - Breathe [HD]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

R.E.M.
It's The End Of The World As We Know It
(and I feel fine!)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzqiPvGrkTo&feature=related"]Rem, It's The End Of The World As We Know It (and I feel fine).      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Van Halen- Runnin' with the devil *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl4dEAtxo0M&feature=related"]Van Halen- Runnin' with the devil      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*ZZ TOP   La Grange *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSEBl4pTNOs&feature=related"]ZZ TOP   La Grange      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Santana -  Woodstock 1969 - Soul Sacrifice *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFjgyL_CuUY&feature=related"]Santana -  Woodstock 1969 - Soul Sacrifice      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* The Who - The Acid Queen - Woodstock 1969   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVI0aTUon4o&feature=related"]The Who - The Acid Queen - Woodstock 1969      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* Jefferson Airplane - Somebody To Love - 1967 (Studio)   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfV33HwWkVQ&feature=related"]Jefferson Airplane - Somebody To Love - 1967 (Studio)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Cold*



pirate_girl said:


> R.E.M.
> It's The End Of The World As We Know It
> (and I feel fine!)
> Rem, It's The End Of The World As We Know It (and I feel fine).      - YouTube


Chune!  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8tvqOF3dhU&ob=av2e"]Cold - End Of The World      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

The Zombies - Time of the Season:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfwFpRnOeGg&feature=related"]The Zombies - Time of the Season      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Play it Hoss!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ylRozwTJ70"]Waylon Jennings - Good Ol Boys      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2kpyA4uLzg&feature=related"]John Schneider Tom Wopat sing Just The Good Ole Boys Final Nashville Now Show      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvlE14cM-zk&feature=related"]Waylon Jennings - Good Hearted Woman      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrW-2zGIcDk"]Classic Track: I'm Looking For Blue Eyes (Jessi Colter)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOgTVJOdFVU&feature=related"]JESSI COLTER- I'M NOT LISA      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Diana Krall - Walk On By:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX3mmTE7X1E&feature=related"]Diana Krall - Walk On By      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> The Zombies - Time of the Season:
> The Zombies - Time of the Season      - YouTube



Love that song!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Cold*



Ironman said:


> Chune!
> 
> Cold - End Of The World      - YouTube



Yeah!

Here's a chune.. 

Alabama Thunderpussy- Still Of The Night

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1TreGx-tXs"]Alabama Thunderpussy - "Still of the Night"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Spanky @ Our Gang - Like To Get To Know You:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80Y3l0_1US4&feature=related"]Spanky & Our Gang - "Like To Get To Know You" (1968)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Tool - Sober:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8"]Tool - Sober [hq - fullscreen]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Tool - Schism:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjG47gtMCo"]Tool - Schism      - YouTube[/ame]


Tool - Stinkfist:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSNDXLB8_5M&feature=related"]TOOL Stinkfist      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Spanky @ Our Gang - Like To Get To Know You:
> Spanky & Our Gang - "Like To Get To Know You" (1968)      - YouTube



Classics IV- Stormy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VSuO7Vtlzo"]Classics IV featuring Dennis Yost - Stormy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Genesis- Misunderstanding

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrNTsKg4z64"]Genesis - Misunderstanding      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

pirate_girl said:


> Classics IV- Stormy
> 
> Classics IV featuring Dennis Yost - Stormy      - YouTube



I remember I had a broken heart when that song came out. First---but not the last.


----------



## TJE

I must have played this song a million times.

Jefferson Airplane - Comin' Back To Me:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfnCSoAIAOE&feature=related"]Comin' Back to Me - Jefferson Airplane      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Theory Of A Deadman- Not Meant To Be

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL3GCkk6TBA"]Theory of a Deadman - Not Meant To Be      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Wore this song out, too.

Deep Purple - Child In Time:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o4-9toOBEI&feature=related"]Deep Purple - Child in Time (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Genesis - Hold On My Heart:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBw56jh_ET8&feature=related"]Genesis - Hold on my heart (1991)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Got my flashplayer fixed after an update killed it. Thank god I finally tracked down an older version. They need to stop taking lessons from Doc.


----------



## Ironman

*TGIF*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1TpeMt8aF4"]Jonathan Edwards - Shanty (studio)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

*Re: TGIF*



Ironman said:


> Jonathan Edwards - Shanty (studio)      - YouTube



I couldn't agree more!

The Crazy World of Arthur Brown - Come and Buy:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVov9aaXon4&feature=related"]come and buy - arthur brown      - YouTube[/ame]

The Green Manalishi:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3oFm0f2ato&feature=related"]Arthur Brown - The Green Manalishi      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Plugged in some old CDs 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaPnOASOWIU"]Dobie Gray. Drift away      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVTN5o9Kgu8"]Sexual Healing      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI"]Bob Seger - Turn the Page      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1tstiCxybQ"]Mainstreet- Bob Seger      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Just some TGIF chunes..

Adelitas Way-Criticize

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIZVk0e-qD4"]Adelitas Way - Criticize (Lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]

Rev Theory- Light It Up

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIwVLcZYFMI&feature=related"]Rev Theory - Light It Up      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Blind Faith*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDAttqJ3qcg"]Blind Faith - 02 - Can't Find My Way Home      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_5U0M9ErGA"]black crowes - she talks to angels      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZoAcwnOthU"]A Long December - Counting Crows Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKE3FSPJu-4"]David Bowie - Space Oddity (stereo version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLOth-BuCNY"]Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

he-he. i plead the 5th. of vodka. nah, we were reminiscing 'bout high school. forgive me.i happen to luv this song to this day~ 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHcyJPTTn9w"]Missy Elliott - The Rain [Supa Dupa Fly] [Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* Neil Young - Old Man   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=221mohEolWc&feature=related"]Neil Young - Old Man      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (HQ)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul-cZyuYq4&feature=related"]Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Eagles - Take It Easy *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zuhxfrXocw&feature=related"]Eagles - Take It Easy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Tom Petty - You Don't Know How It Feels*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TlBTPITo1I&feature=related"]Tom Petty - You Don't Know How It Feels (Video Version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Boston- More than A Feeling *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSR6ZzjDZ94&feature=related"]Boston- More than A Feeling      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Hope you enjoyed these tunes. I had to keep seeing an Obummer ad to select them!



* Styx come sail away   *






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm-Vh3j8sys&feature=related"]Styx come sail away      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> * Neil Young - Old Man *
> 
> Neil Young - Old Man - YouTube


 
beautiful song.


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUiSUAfo3Oo"]Neil Young - Helpless      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Not really a big fan of country music.. but I like these-

Trisha Yearwood- Walkaway Joe

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCdCuduv0H0&ob=av2e"]Trisha Yearwood - Walkaway Joe ft. Don Henley      - YouTube[/ame]

Alabama- Feels So Right

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8oOayXVXBg"]Feels so right - Alabama      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Elton-

Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tRgYfQ48A0&feature=fvst"]Mona Lisas & Mad Hatters - Elton John (Honky Chateau 9 of 10)      - YouTube[/ame]

Tiny Dancer

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xuSYEeo9Wc"]Elton John - Tiny Dancer (1971) - HQ      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

This is the only Country Music song I like.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlBifX0H3yg&feature=related"]Blinded by the Light ~ Manfred Mann's Earth Band with lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

they're griping at 25.  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnFy1luxL0A"]What's Up--4 Non Blondes [Lyrics On Screen]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> they're griping at* 25*.  What's Up--4 Non Blondes [Lyrics On Screen]      - YouTube



They gripe at (almost *52*) too! 
Good song Aubs..
Forums about to hit the hay.. night!


----------



## luvs

luv gaga. she is her. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGj4_CFgH4c"]Lady Gaga - Born This Way Official Song Lyrics on Screen HD Full Version      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> They gripe at (almost *52*) too!
> Good song Aubs..
> Forums about to hit the hay.. night!


maybe i transposed. gonna ring my Pops, see when they began. and so begins my aging..... is gonna soon be 31.


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic"]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpzxf_flm8M"]Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

mother- floyd

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0HrrR9QDQU&feature=related"]Pink Floyd - Mother      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYIrs1Dx4Ck"]David Allen Coe-You Never Even Call Me By My Name(With Lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]  okay, yes this city- dweleller tolerates this


----------



## Glenn9643

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rwYiBdoWHE


----------



## luvs

enough country. i luv cash, that's pretty much it.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc"]Johnny Cash - Hurt      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*IN FLAMES*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylfn0o66jwM&ob=av3e"]IN FLAMES - Where The Dead Ships Dwell (OFFICIAL VIDEO)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99RuZPCGQrg"]James Taylor - Carolina in my mind      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udkQiUPKWqA"]James Taylor - Handy Man      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P55RlFLWIOU"]James Taylor-Mexico      - YouTube[/ame]
And , the finest for last ...............
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjCkfrImW6I"]James Taylor - Sweet Baby James      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Winter born

http://youtu.be/L_WW5M7lmv0


----------



## loboloco

Battle Dawn Mercedes Lackey

http://youtu.be/xjqm4r6EbuE


----------



## loboloco

Shi'a'in Warsong


http://youtu.be/NW3S2IAHZ3U


----------



## loboloco

Arafel's Lament

http://youtu.be/am-_fHpiTAQ


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I"]Hit the road Jack!      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOvA-Hn4_ZM"]★★★★★ America The Beautiful - Ray Charles ★★★★★      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Really catchy little tune here

Cat and the Fiddle

http://youtu.be/0XY4DquAVPc


----------



## pirate_girl

Shinedown- Second Chance

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di7baJWX-qQ"]Second Chance - Shinedown (with lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZBTyTWOZCM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMR6d_9GsCQ[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Jf3MQpffBc&feature=related"]John Wayne and the Pledge of Allegiance      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Dis chick's got a wonderful voice ...

Tessanne Chin, _Firework_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du95hDbLlo8"]Tessanne Chin - Firework (Katy Perry Reggae Remix)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Dis chick's got a wonderful voice ...
> 
> Tessanne Chin, _Firework_:
> 
> Tessanne Chin - Firework (Katy Perry Reggae Remix)      - YouTube



Good lyrics..


----------



## loboloco

jpr62902 said:


> Dis chick's got a wonderful voice ...
> 
> Tessanne Chin, _Firework_:
> 
> Tessanne Chin - Firework (Katy Perry Reggae Remix)      - YouTube



Nice tune, now back to Heather and Mercedes.


----------



## loboloco

Pg and jpr I think yall would like this one.  Just be prepared for a misty eye or two.  The visuals are awesome.

Familiar's Promise

http://youtu.be/Lx0ap6PBHac


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Pg and jpr I think yall would like this one.  Just be prepared for a misty eye or two.  The visuals are awesome.
> 
> Familiar's Promise
> 
> http://youtu.be/Lx0ap6PBHac



That's a lovely song, Jeff.
The Irish Cattle Dog reminds me of a little blue tick mix (she's tiny) who lives across the street.
When it was really cold here, they'd let her out on the porch on a chain, in a pink coat.
When I'd happen to pass by or be out- when she'd be running down the steps, she'd jump back and look from the sound of the chain.
She's a little tiny thing but has to be full grown by now.
I love her.
Her name is Precious, and she is.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb      - YouTube



Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii have become, comfortably numb.. and tired..lol

Thanks for my fave good night song Aubrey.


----------



## luvs

snooze well, doll. luv my lollie-sweets. pull pup-kins close.


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciqaxRqPD4o"]Lady Gaga - Bad Romance ( Official Music Video ) 2009      - YouTube[/ame]

and i succeded.


----------



## TJE

Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp43OdtAAkM"]Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill - Official Music Video      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53cxGeeGFAU"]Buddy Rich drum solo from 1970      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yvHWyvexZA"]Muppet Show Moreno and Animal      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA1lEyyapsg&feature=related"]Journey - Neal Schon Solo (Osaka 1980) HQ      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZLfjsqbx90&feature=related"]Journey - Just The Same Way      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Cool Change- LRB

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgubITgGPBw"]♥ ♫ ♪ Little River Band: Cool Change, Album/Studio Version HQ ♥ ♫ ♪      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

The audio police have spoken and I can't listen anymore.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> The audio police have spoken and I can't listen anymore.


----------



## muleman RIP

screw them!
*Queen - We Are The Champions (HQ) (Live At Wembley 86)*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyVXFpD4k_s&feature=related"]Queen - We Are The Champions (HQ) (Live At Wembley 86)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Queen Fat Bottomed Girls (Studio Version)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEk_5DXRL5I"]Queen Fat Bottomed Girls (Studio Version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* Neil Young - Heart of Gold   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fXaC07X5M8&feature=fvsr"]Neil Young - Heart of Gold      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2rmScLelmE"]Guns N' Roses Don't Cry 1987 Version      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bob Seger- Turn the Page   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg&feature=related"]Bob Seger- Turn the Page      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

muleman said:


> screw them!
> *Queen - We Are The Champions (HQ) (Live At Wembley 86)*
> 
> 
> Queen - We Are The Champions (HQ) (Live At Wembley 86)      - YouTube



Nice... I always liked Freddy. You can't deny the man had talent and knew how to use his voice. Even if he was an ass pirate.

I work with a guy that said Queen in concert was one of the best shows he ever saw. They used "quadrophonic" sound or something like that in their live shows back then. The music would "swing" all around the stadium somehow. Maybe he just had some really good drugs back then. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSkx34M3XtY"]Queen The Show Must Go On      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

I saw Queen at the meadowlands (NJ) in 1982.THEY ROCKED!!


----------



## nixon

MMMMMM socialist propaganda songs  .... MMMMM good 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2msbfN81Gm0"]I'd Like to Buy the World a Coke Commercial - 1971      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxLnIRVVwIM"]IMAGINE ~ John Lennon ~ The world will always remember you!      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> Guns N' Roses Don't Cry 1987 Version      - YouTube



Love G n R..

Chune neva gets old....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHEUsGhUtgg"][/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbm6GXllBiw&ob=av2e"]Guns N' Roses - Paradise City      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Tesla- The Way It Is

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFgOSoKeGGQ&ob=av2e"]Tesla - The Way It Is      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

OMG! Those guys are from right here! Frank lives 20 minutes east of me. A Georgetown/Pllock Pines/Sacramento band...



pirate_girl said:


> Tesla- The Way It Is
> 
> Tesla - The Way It Is      - YouTube


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJHpxsJoUWc"]Orange And Blue -CELTICA recording in L.A.      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZWRXZsvxHM&feature=related"]Red Hot Chilli Pipers lowrider HD      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amNF_F6oeRU&feature=related"]"DUELING PIPERS"  College of Piping      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZM8z_jF8Os&feature=related"]Savoy Brown - Tell Mama      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

RNE228 said:


> OMG! Those guys are from right here! Frank lives 20 minutes east of me. A Georgetown/Pllock Pines/Sacramento band...



They put on quite the show at Wetzelland, so did Ted Nugent.


----------



## pirate_girl

Signs- Tesla lol 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vgf0dmzEf0"]signs by tesla      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5F9_0jY_yc&feature=related"]jeff and frank      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Awesome 
It's not what you got, what you give, only what you give..


----------



## Mr. Bill

Jump into the Fire - Harry Nilsson

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QghwNqlCRE"]Harry Nilsson ~ Jump Into The Fire ~ Nilsson Schmilsson      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

If you don't like this one, check your pulse:

Little Anthony & the Imperials - Hurt So Bad:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQdUf9P38YU&feature=related"]Little Anthony & The Imperials- Hurts So Bad      - YouTube[/ame]

and another:

Goin Out of My Head:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu9moZvdUTA&feature=related"]Little Anthony & The Imperials- Going Out Of My Head      - YouTube[/ame]

One more time for emphasis:

Tears On My Pillow:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HXugnXK8Js"]Little Anthony & Imperials - Tears On My Pillow (Original)      - YouTube[/ame]

Heard Little Anthony on the radio today. I think he is one of the few singers that can make me feel like a heart-broke 14 year old girl.


----------



## Bamby

*Baker Street (Long Version)*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo&feature=related"]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version)      - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSfOB8ANdWU&feature=related"]Gerry Rafferty - Right Down the Line      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice tunes Bamby!


----------



## Big Dog

There isn't a better hard rock band today than Shinedown IMO!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7NVxAMQn_I"]Shinedown - Bully (Official Music Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36AmmAqATWY"]Lita Ford - KIss Me Deadly (Live)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Fair to Midland*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsDJih0yYgk"]Fair To Midland "Musical Chairs" official video / Album July 12th      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> There isn't a better hard rock band today than Shinedown IMO!
> 
> Shinedown - Bully (Official Music Video)      - YouTube



Yep!


----------



## pirate_girl

A classic. It's playing on may fav station right now.
Don McLean- American Pie

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu7hxguhFfI&feature=related"]Don McLean - American Pie      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

QUEENSRYCHE - Silent Lucidity
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LniY0pDQGaE"]QUEENSRYCHE - SILENT LUCIDITY      - YouTube[/ame]

Jet City Woman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbkni1z0owg"]queensryche- jet city woman      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Just Got Wicked*

Cold

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we5_bia7ON8"]Cold - Just Got Wicked      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Shinedown- Breaking Inside

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34inp6QnA3o"]Shinedown - Breaking Inside - with lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

a baby close to my heart passed on this date. sweetkins. she was a tot. a drunk driver took her. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx4RsCfL_fA"]Sarah McLachlan - Angel - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHooH4464dQ&ob=av2e"]Sarah McLachlan - I Will Remember You [Official Music Video]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_5U0M9ErGA"]black crowes - she talks to angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> black crowes - she talks to angels - YouTube


 my new beloved old song


----------



## pirate_girl

Audioslave- Out Of Exile
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzPejer9hcE"]Audioslave - Out Of Exile      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's one I heard on rock radio today.
Hadn't heard it for quite a while.
Love it!
Ladies and Gentleman- Saliva

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ0FBFGZuyA"]Saliva-Ladies And Gentlemen      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

R.E.M- Drive
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzDXU_AcsW8&feature=related"]R.E.M. Drive **HQ**      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

TOTO - Africa:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3__iJ_gXyM&feature=related"]Afrika -  Africa TOTO      - YouTube[/ame]

99:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFeBp1PDKyg&feature=related"]Toto - 99      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Stevie!
If Anyone Falls In Love- Stevie Nicks
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8YXBKS6dok&feature=related"]Stevie Nicks - If Anyone Falls (Official Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

http://hdnewmusicvideo.blogspot.com/2011/01/cinderella-nobodys-fool.html


----------



## TJE

The Beatles - The Fool On The Hill:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg1k_G6fRpQ"]The Beatles - The Fool On The Hill - Remastered      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Beatles! 

Hey Juuuuuude..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEKgYKpEJ3o"]The Beatles - Hey Jude (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]


Bettah,bettah, bettah, bettah, bettah, BETTAH Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!
Yeah, yeah yeah.. nanananananaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... lol


----------



## TJE

The Beatles - A Day in the Life:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Q9D4dcYng"]The Beatles- A Day in the Life      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y5mcLxlSgU&feature=related"]Mull of Kintyre      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> The Beatles - A Day in the Life:
> The Beatles- A Day in the Life      - YouTube


^ like that one... a lot.


----------



## pirate_girl

RNE228 said:


> Mull of Kintyre      - YouTube


The pipes!!


----------



## RNE228

Miss these guys...!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdLCJvoLYe0"]Stevie Ray Vaughan & Jeff Healey      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9K0l-hZeRA&feature=related"]Jeff Healey - While My Guitar Gently Weeps (Live)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVFgEBq0EKM&feature=related"]REO Speedwagon - Ridin' the Storm Out (1981)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

pirate_girl said:


> ^ like that one... a lot.



I bought "Sgt. Pepper's---" on the first day it was released. My friends hated the album. I thought it was a work of pure genius, and told them so. They changed there minds: I didn't.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKIKmU1Tc5g"]Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band - (1967) Full Album      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

RNE228 said:


> REO Speedwagon - Ridin' the Storm Out (1981)      - YouTube



Good one!




TJE said:


> I bought "Sgt. Pepper's---" on the first day it was released. My friends hated the album. I thought it was a work of pure genius, and told them so. They changed there minds: I didn't.
> 
> 
> Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band - (1967) Full Album      - YouTube



Like that album too (better than The White Album)
With A Little Help From My Friends
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiDmHKvGe4s"]A Little Help From My Friends- The Beatles      - YouTube[/ame]

By the way, did you ever see the film with Peter Frampton and The Bee Gees?
My sister,friends and I saw it 17 times back in 1978. lol
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sgt._Pepper's_Lonely_Hearts_Club_Band_(film)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKQL1SSIn2k"]Bee Gees & Peter Frampton   With A  Little Help From My Friends 1      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

clips from that film..
seems goofy now, but we sure did like it. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klvWtrtIRyI"]Aerosmith - Come Together (Sgt. Pepper)      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyAg40ehPj0&feature=related"]Sandy Farina - Here Comes The Sun (from Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band)      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUk3eY3xEHc&feature=related"]Peter Frampton -The Long And Winding Road      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uy8jFhEsxI&feature=related"]PETER FRAMPTON ★ GOLDEN SLUMBERS 1978 ♫      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGT9GDUTmBg&feature=related"]Sandy Farina - Strawberry Fields Forever (from Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IE-wjy8AsQ"]Get Back - Billy Preston - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Never heard of the movie before now. I'll have to see if I can pull it up on Net Flix tonight.

Thanks

Tom

This is part of the soundtrack from my favorite movie, "Bullitt". I watch this movie at least once a year, on my birthday. I think that is my highest recommendation.

Lalo Schifrin - A Song For Cathy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=Q8hXy8noRbQ


----------



## nixon

Here's a bit of a classic .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhs3Rj71gpo"]You've lost that loving feeling - The Righteous Brothers      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

And, here are some songs that aren't classic from that same time period . :browse

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz6IpmmYSXA"]Alley Oop - The Hollywood Argyles      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRDyUIdqnc0&feature=fvst"]The Playmates - Beep Beep (Roulette 4115 - 1958)      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwGnyLPSruA"]itsy bitsy teenie weenie yellow polka dot bikini      - YouTube[/ame]
Thank God for the Beatles ,and Motown !


----------



## Ironman

*5 Finger Death Punch*

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G8QItjTSDA[/ame]


----------



## nixon

EASY LISTENING . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLkmbLoaORU"]Easy Rider - Smith - The Weight      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Band of Horses - Funeral:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Todd Butler - The Car Song:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX5TEFC2xfE"]"The Car Song"  by Todd Butler      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Sting - Windmills Of Your Mind:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR7QUH8-9ME"]windmill of your mind sting thomas crown affair      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sting-- Fields Of Gold

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9VVxDZCZzI&feature=related"]Sting - Fields of Gold (HD)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Traffic - John Barleycorn Must  Die:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU_YQNLfDt4"]Traffic - John BarleyCorn      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Traffic- Deah Mistah Fantaseeeeeeeeee

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxVlN-LzIks"]TRAFFIC Dear Mr.Fantasy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Double- The Captain Of Her Heart

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiAMunMJAj0"]THE CAPTAIN OF HER HEART  ~  DOUBLE ~ (lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Steve Winwood - Why Can't We Live Together:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npDJomXPdCs&feature=related"]Steve Winwood - Why Can't We Live Together      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Steve Winwood - *Why Can't We Live Together:*
> Steve Winwood - Why Can't We Live Together      - YouTube




Styx- Lorelei   LOL
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpLz3bcLj1s"]Styx- Lorelei      - YouTube[/ame]


The Pogues- Lorelei
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfPlBBx0KIY"]the pogues  - lorelei      - YouTube[/ame]

Black Forest- Mercury Rev

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X7QYr87yRk"]Black Forest (Lorelei) / Mercury Rev      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Christopher Cross - Sailing:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ_-kgmCTEA&feature=related"]sailing - cross christopher      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Just dug up some really old tapes  today .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mZi5KbWwbo"]Nitty Gritty Dirt Band     Diggy Liggy Lo      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=455pOXuJSgc"]Nothing Can Hurt You  by Ricky Skaggs      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRqGlxUMsjE"]My Father's Son - Ricky Skaggs      - YouTube[/ame]
Most won't like it , but heck I do .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Just dug up some really old tapes  today .
> Nitty Gritty Dirt Band     Diggy Liggy Lo      - YouTube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=455pOXuJSgc


I remember Doug Kershaw's version of that tune.
Whatever happened to him?


----------



## jpr62902

Such a serene little diddy ...

Jesse Cook, _Vamos_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNyaCUcZdeU"]Jesse Cook - Vamos      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

My daughter, Debra, is a HS teacher in Annapolis, Md. She called yesterday to tell me her boyfriend proposed.

Loudon Wainwright III - Daughter:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B06_jlEF5R8&feature=related"]"Daughter" - Loudon Wainwright III (unofficial video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

KWS- Never Lookin' Back

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsSaObejUuo&ob=av3e"]Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band - Never Lookin' Back      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> KWS- Never Lookin' Back
> 
> Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band - Never Lookin' Back      - YouTube


He's done growed up!


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> He's done growed up!


Yes he has.
I love Noah's voice too!


----------



## TJE

I love this song.

Evanesence - Bring Me to Life:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YxaaGgTQYM&ob=av2e"]Evanescence - Bring Me To Life      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Heart- Nada One

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M47F2LgYsbk"]Heart - Nada One      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Genesis - Hold On MY Heart:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL9gl3TWwKE&feature=related"]Genesis - Hold On My Heart (1992)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Pink Floyd*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb5ZjmpmMbg"]Pink Floyd - Any Colour You LIke      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYIc6s5ACY&feature=related"]Purple Haze-Jimi Hendrix Live in colour      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Colour songs?

Prince- Purple Rain 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRoN1R9qpZo"]Purple Rain-Prince      - YouTube[/ame]

Living Colour- Cult Of Personality

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzdUy90vTuk"]Cult of Personality - Living Colour      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lazdg-eqmQ&feature=related"]Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin (extended version)      - YouTube[/ame]

It's A Beautiful Day - White Bird:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cin0QzuEss"]White Bird- It's A Beautiful Day -1968      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

pirate_girl said:


> Heart- Nada One
> 
> Heart - Nada One      - YouTube



Great song, PG. I have listened to it 20 times in the last two days and now I can't get it out of my head. I hear it everywhere; mowing the lawn; taking a shower; before I go to sleep at night.

Fortunately, it replaced this song that has been rolling around in my head for 40 years:

1910 Fruitgum Company - Simon Says:[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTBpafu_DE8"]1910 Fruitgum Company - Simon Says      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Great song, PG. I have listened to it 20 times in the last two days and now I can't get it out of my head. I hear it everywhere; mowing the lawn; taking a shower; before I go to sleep at night.
> 
> Fortunately, it replaced this song that has been rolling around in my head for 40 years:
> 
> 1910 Fruitgum Company - Simon Says:1910 Fruitgum Company - Simon Says      - YouTube




It's a great song!

OMG, now I won't get THAT song out of my head!


----------



## TJE

Your welcome.

Now, back to colors:

The Cyrkle - Red Rubber Ball:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbDKN0dk54M"]Red Rubber Ball - Cyrkle, The      - YouTube[/ame]

try to  get THAT one out of your head.


----------



## pirate_girl

Blue
Lady Blue- Leon Russell

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xDyq_RcSo8"]Leon Russell lady blue      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Flo and Eddie - Keep It Warm:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PkW8I4Bv6M"]Keep It Warm-Flo and Eddie      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Don't Let The Sun Catch You Crying- Gerry and the Pacemakers
Nice relaxing tune.. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juzm3BRksf0"]Gerry & the Pacemakers - Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

pirate_girl said:


> Don't Let The Sun Catch You Crying- Gerry and the Pacemakers
> Nice relaxing tune..
> Gerry & the Pacemakers - Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying      - YouTube



What a memory: Highland Junior High School
8th grade dance; the girls on one side of the gym; boys on the other;

"the void between"

The girls were so intimidating and inviting.
All very confusing to a 13 year old boy.

Some things never change.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IOE_f4K5n4&feature=related"]Gerry & the Pacemakers - Ferry Cross The Mersey (Stereo)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Cracker- Low
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4irFMArI9NU"]Cracker Low Fleet of Jet Trails and Spherical Orbs      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow, they've still got it! 

Nazareth- Changin' Times (Live)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KDHv-NmWys"]Nazareth - Changin' Times (Live)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Staind*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDVBvrw4HEg"]Staind - Eyes Wide Open      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

u2- Dancing Barefoot
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSSAmMwYK4s"]U2--Dancing Barefoot (Patti Smith) 1989      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Paul and Wings- Let Me Roll It
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUsRDzGOyNI"]LET ME ROLL IT (LIVE)      - YouTube[/ame]

-n- Junior's Farm

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QYm837uCTE"]Paul McCartney & Wings - Junior's Farm      - YouTube[/ame]

Maybe I'm Amazed

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxTdz3hw9Xo"]Paul McCartney & Wings - Maybe I'm Amazed [Live] [High Quality]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Paula Cole/Peter Gabriel - Hush Hush Hush:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPNjvvUkmuo"]Paula Cole - Hush Hush Hush [guest starring Peter Gabriel]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

60's jukebox on Upchucky.com


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Paula Cole/Peter Gabriel - Hush Hush Hush:
> Paula Cole - Hush Hush Hush [guest starring Peter Gabriel]      - YouTube




Dayummmmmmmmmmm.. I Wish...
'kay it's a lesbian song.. but I think it could apply to anyone..lol
Shucks..



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOV04VtgWQ0"]Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover - With Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Harry Nilsson - Let the Good Times Roll:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZAXjpfX8b4"]Harry Nilsson - Let The Good Times Roll (with lyrics) - HD      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Pink Floyd*

On this day in 1991, Pink Floyd's final album, The Division Bell, was released. 

Not my favorite album, but they did go on tour and I finally got a chance to see my all time favorite band play for me one night. Magical is the only word that comes to mind. No other concert ever came close to that experience, and never will.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ"]Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2-GqYkwjTM"]Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded By The Light (Original Song With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Pink Floyd*



Ironman said:


> On this day in 1991, Pink Floyd's final album, The Division Bell, was released.
> 
> Not my favorite album, but they did go on tour and I finally got a chance to see my all time favorite band play for me one night. Magical is the only word that comes to mind. No other concert ever came close to that experience, and never will.
> 
> 
> Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute      - YouTube


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded By The Light (Original Song With Lyrics) - YouTube


Song reminds me of when I was in junior year HS!

I like this one too.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJKDUEe2p9w"]MANFRED MANN- " THE MIGHTY QUINN "      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Been taking a look back at Nazareth lately- and had forgotten how much I really liked the Hair Of The Dog album back in the day.

Of course back then us kids really got into the title track (who'da thunk a song would contain the words son of a bitch? lol)-- *Love Hurts* was a big hit, but I never really cared for it at all.
I preferred Changin' Times, *Beggar's Day* and Please Don't Judas Me.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkjBGZmqHdo"]Nazareth - Beggars Day-Rose in the Heather      - YouTube[/ame]

Dan and Pete still got it!
Had a big crush on Dan McCafferty, and still do


----------



## RNE228

_*RIP Earl*_
http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/28/showbiz/obit-earl-scruggs/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icMTVV5Lwaw"]Earl Scruggs & Steve Martin - Foggy Mountain Breakdown (Best      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pWnZFrdQFE"]Earl Scruggs - Fireball Mail      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csSEZbRCEuc&feature=related"]Earl Scruggs - Ground Speed      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxgBycCuqVQ"]Flatt and Scruggs- Martha White      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4sqishGuYw&feature=related"]Earl Scruggs And Lester Flatt - Cripple Creek      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_XAPku7SgE&feature=related"]The Ballad Of Jed Clampett - Lester Flatt ,Earl Scruggs (1962)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ good stuff!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bohemian Like You-- The Dandy Warhols
I like you, I like you, I like you......

Whoo hoo hooooooooooo---ooooooooo....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3m7Uz7hF-s"]Bohemian Like You (The Dandy Warhols)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Randy Newman - Let's burn down the cornfield:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtVRoFqBxbE&feature=related"]Let's Burn Down The Cornfield Randy Newman      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Testing, testing.. 

vids haven't been embedding tonight..

Theory Of A Deadman - Santa Monica

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ElrLR8hf14"]Theory Of A Deadman Santa Monica with lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]

Offspring - Gone Away

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=numCZoBFcv4"]The Offspring - Gone Away      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Boston- Hitch A Ride

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp4Ugebi608"]Boston - Hitch a Ride      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Simon & Garfunkel - America:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO3gWIGzH3A"]Simon & Garfunkel - America      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Had these bookmarked and lined up since last night..

Shinedown- Junkies For Fame
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVBpBmHw01Q"]Shinedown - Junkies for Fame [Lyrics]      - YouTube[/ame]

Jane's Addiction-Been Caught Stealing
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxYsYMpnYHg"]Jane's Addiction - Been Caught Stealing - Ritual De Lo Habitual      - YouTube[/ame]


Course Of Nature- Anger Cage
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkCpnYuVDs8"]Course of Nature - Anger Cage      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Heart         - Crazy On You (live 1977) *


     [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gpNqB4dnT4&feature=related"]Heart - Crazy On You (live 1977)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMkFjYRWM4M&feature=related"]Angie - The Rolling Stones      - YouTube[/ame]
*Angie - The Rolling Stones*


----------



## Ironman

*Saturday Mornin' music*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9hYpM0o7x8"]Jim Croce - I Got A Name (Original Studio Version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice, Ironman 
I like Jim Croce.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDjRFTIhxnA"]The Firm - Satisfaction Guaranteed (HQ music video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3kFPBtc9BE"][/ame]
Julian Lennon 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQfi5fywNH8"]Julian Lennon- Valotte      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sean Lennon- Dear Prudence 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrigJsjbXRM"]Sean Lennon - Dear Prudence      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

John Lennon! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_0di2IL440"]John Lennon - Nobody Told Me [Remastered] [HQ]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWiVb1zhme0&feature=related"]Nazareth - "Bad, bad Boy" - live - 1973      - YouTube[/ame]

*Nazareth - "Bad, bad Boy" - live - 1973 *


----------



## muleman RIP

*Willie Nelson - On the Road Again*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TD_pSeNelU"]Willie Nelson - On the Road Again      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mysterybuddy5

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqaiW9OlgKM"]Jimmy Cliff Rebel in Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Left with Randy, thought I'd return with him. Just an inside joke. Get it. Got it. Good.

Randy Newman - Suzanne:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2vrNRwaSD0&feature=relmfu"]Randy Newman - Suzanne      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Walter Trout Band- The Mountain Song

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Em3dKVK8Y"]Walter Trout Band - The Mountain Song      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Left with Randy, thought I'd return with him. Just an inside joke. Get it. Got it. Good.
> 
> Randy Newman - Suzanne:
> Randy Newman - Suzanne      - YouTube



Never really explored Randy Newman's music, Tom.
I like that one, and the previous too!


----------



## TJE

If I was smarter and had talent---it would sound something like this:


Randy Newman -I Think It's Going to Rain Today:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4c54PAzXrM&feature=related"]Randy Newman - I Think It's Going to Rain Today      - YouTube[/ame]

Marie:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xtVZjVj2Dc&feature=related"]Randy Newman - Marie      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sailing...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY2kCJYL1vQ&feature=related"]Sailing / With Lyrics - Christopher Cross      - YouTube[/ame]

People Gotta Move
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk2R1fzTzHM"]Gino Vannelli - People Gotta Move (Mono Version) 45 RPM vinyl (White Label Promo!)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Jimmy Webb - Sandy Cove:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UxjwJmmE34"]Sandy Cove by Jimmy Webb      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Jimmy Webb - Sandy Cove:
> Sandy Cove by Jimmy Webb      - YouTube



Now that is an amazing song.
Beautiful..


----------



## TJE

Jimmy Webb - The Moon's a Harsh Mistress:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd4uilLYt1U"]The Moon's a Harsh Mistress - Jimmy Webb      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## TJE

Randy Newman - Same Girl:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVcqukWb5WA"]randy newman   Same Girl      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

And now, back to our regularly scheduled programming.

Frank Zappa - Why Does It Hurt When I Pee:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiu6DFXeF9A&feature=related"]Frank Zappa- Why Does It Hurt When I Pee?      - YouTube[/ame]

Broken Hearts Are For Assholes:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAZ1BSmAubU&feature=related"]Frank Zappa - Broken Hearts are for assholes      - YouTube[/ame]

Like this, too.


----------



## Glenn9643

http://youtu.be/1gDhR1R3S0s


----------



## pirate_girl

Carly, Joni and Carole

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfG68xwIUuQ&feature=related"]CARLY SIMON - You're So Vain - 45 RPM      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k4uqcoGaCM"]Joni Mitchell - Free Man in Paris      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ2elK1EwTs&feature=fvst"]Carole King - Jazzman      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rush- Fly By Night
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17t4bSaMvl4"]Rush Fly BY Night      - YouTube[/ame]

.. Working Man
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNTji0T1PTI"]RUSH working man      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

pirate_girl said:


> Carly, Joni and Carole
> 
> CARLY SIMON - You're So Vain - 45 RPM      - YouTube
> 
> Joni Mitchell - Free Man in Paris      - YouTube
> 
> Carole King - Jazzman      - YouTube



How can you go wrong?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY9tkhEdjfc&feature=related"]That's The Way I've Always Heard It Should Be - Carly Simon      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuvUjV3SU3E&feature=relmfu"]Joni Mitchell - Help Me      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSep7QJXKlE"]Carole King "It's Too Late"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup! good tunes from those ladies


----------



## muleman RIP

*Total eclipse of the heart     -Bonnie Tyler- *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af0p3K42NZw&feature=related"]Total eclipse of the heart     -Bonnie Tyler-      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Any Day Now - Ronnie Milsap*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3re_xqu4ycQ"]Any Day Now - Ronnie Milsap      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ3XUM9gUG4&feature=related"]RUNNING BEAR      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Three Dog Night - Try A Little Tenderness *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFSL-oGeM9Y&feature=relmfu"]Three Dog Night - Try A Little Tenderness (RARE clip)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Sick Puppies*

Best served loud. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liW-kWFiXtQ"]Sick Puppies - You're Going Down      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*eก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็$e&a*

haha 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Mq7-W28ZfY"]Slash - You're A Lie - Official FULL SONG (Apocalyptic Love 2012)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Frampton baby!!
Sweet!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaXGf9HgjkA&feature=relmfu"]Peter Frampton - Lines on My Face      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

American Bang- Angels

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QJjtI2izGc&feature=relmfu"]American Bang - Angels      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Supertramp- Bloody Well Right

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY7ZHEazkBI"]Supertramp - Bloody well right      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Good tune to start the day with!


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-P4JOsENJc&feature=related"]Lorrie Morgan  -  A Picture of me Without You      - YouTube[/ame]

*Lorrie Morgan  -  A Picture of me Without You   *


----------



## muleman RIP

*Good Hearted Woman - The Highwaymen*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRNMkrDfJMY&feature=related"]Good Hearted Woman - The Highwaymen      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Toby Keith - Courtesy of the red white and blue*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSOyBGGsUk8&feature=related"]Toby Keith - Courtesy of the red white and blue      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Richard Harris - This Is Where I Came In:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rusWIn5oVA&feature=related"]Richard Harris - This Is Where I Came In      - YouTube[/ame]

One Of The Nicer Things:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzHst6e5vX4&feature=related"]Richard Harris - One Of The Nicer Things      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

It would seem, you either love this song, or you hate it. 

Richard Harris - MacArthur Park:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su3JdzUUuH4"]JIMMY WEBB - RICHARD HARRIS - MacArthur Park      - YouTube[/ame]

I love it.


----------



## Ironman

*Veer Union*

Season

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LouvEE7qQ3I"]seasons - veer union (w/ lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sH0uR2u7Hs"]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Woodstock      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSfOB8ANdWU"]Gerry Rafferty - Right Down the Line      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Woodstock      - YouTube



Yesssssssssss!!


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo"]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Karla Bonoff

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C96oDES_Tpw"]Someone to Lay Down Beside Me - Karla Bonoff      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Veer Union*



Ironman said:


> Season
> 
> seasons - veer union (w/ lyrics)      - YouTube


Awesome tune!


----------



## pirate_girl

The Cars- Dangerous Type

I used to be a big fan of theirs, but not so much anymore.
This one is the only one I listen to now if it comes on the radio.

My g/f Cat is an afternoon DJ on WKKI down in Celina.

She's got _cattitude_..


She played it for me this morning.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhfoyJt4TVE"]Cars - Dangerous Type - HQ STEREO!!      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Joni Mitchell - Songs To Aging Children Come:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGMzuo6jwjU&feature=related"]Songs to Aging Children Come - Joni Mitchell      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Carry On.. what a song!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP0VBB7BO64"]Crosby Stills Nash - Carry On / Questions      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Alter Bridge*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4Rp-PEDGdQ"]Open Your Eyes - Alter Bridge [LYRICS]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Frank Sinatra - Just The Way You Look Tonight:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9ZGKALMMuc&feature=related"]Frank Sinatra - The Way You Look Tonight Original      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> Open Your Eyes - Alter Bridge [LYRICS]      - YouTube



CHUNE!



TJE said:


> Frank Sinatra - Just The Way You Look Tonight:
> Frank Sinatra - The Way You Look Tonight Original      - YouTube



Dat's nice!


----------



## pirate_girl

Collective Soul- Tremble For My Beloved
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsnUIrf2YQA"]Tremble for my Beloved - Collective soul lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Heavy-
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBahLENRtnU&feature=related"]Collective Soul - Heavy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Godsmack - Voodoo:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo3EHRqOea8"]Godsmack - voodoo      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Godsmack - Voodoo:
> Godsmack - voodoo      - YouTube



Tom! You're into them? 

Lemme take you back a little--

Zepp- Good Times Bad Times

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm2-K6ttHYs"]Led Zeppelin - Good Times Bad Times (lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

I used to listen to LZ on my 4 track player.

Godsmack - Bleeding Me:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YryxlIZF1k&feature=related"]Godsmack-Bleeding Me      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> I used to listen to LZ on my 4 track player.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BokEvEqiVA&feature=related"]Led Zeppelin - Over the Hill And Far Away      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onVzyoMVjWA&feature=relmfu"]Led Zeppelin - Hey Hey What Can I Do      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Vanilla Fudge - You Keep Me Hanging On:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdLRoOYk50o&feature=related"]Vanilla Fudge You Keep Me Hanging On (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Vanilla Fudge - You Keep Me Hanging On:
> Vanilla Fudge You Keep Me Hanging On (HQ)      - YouTube



Mmmmhmmm..
I like Kim Wilde's version too.
Whou whou whou whou.. yo.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNyRU0fKHAY&feature=related"]Kim Wilde - You Keep Me Hangin' On      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npQbPpDF6hA"]Black Dog - Led Zeppelin      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Whoo hoo Peeps!


----------



## TJE

Nina Simone - Feeling Good:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJA69C6SlRk"]Feeling Good, Nina Simone      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Nirvana*

18 years have passed since Kurt Cobain's death on April 5th, 1994. I  still remember the day when he went missing. The flagship band of  "generation X". 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8"]Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rhiannon- 'Mac- Live- The Dance

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FTlnH0b0Ys"]Fleetwood Mac   Rhiannon   Live      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*QUICKSILVER MESSENGER SERVICE - Fresh Air (1971)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzykvrfbq-E"]QUICKSILVER MESSENGER SERVICE - Fresh Air (1971)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*JOE COCKER - Delta Lady (1969)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utsgifrWcTQ&feature=related"]JOE COCKER - Delta Lady (1969)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Dire Straits - Money for Nothing [Wembley -85 ~ HD]*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoaBjHYsDAg&feature=related"]Dire Straits - Money for Nothing [Wembley -85 ~ HD]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

One Step Up- Springsteen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkFQHScyti0"]Bruce Springsteen - One Step Up      - YouTube[/ame]

Dire Straits- Portobello Belle

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOCikp4GG18&feature=related"]Dire Straits - Portobello Belle + lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]

Lady Writer

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olQSBu3glAE&feature=related"]Dire Straits -  Lady Writer + lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A Chune for Holy Week!
Jesus Is Just Alright 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh4nNdNJ_U8"]Jesus Is Just Alright - Doobie Brothers      - YouTube[/ame]


-------------------------
Frampton- I Can't Stand It No More
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMckPzU_XuM"]PETER FRAMPTON ★ I CAN'T STAND IT NO MORE 1980 ♫      - YouTube[/ame]

The Doobies - It Keeps You Running
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COyPUWVwhXY"]Doobie Brothers - It Keeps You Runnin' (lyrics and images)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8"]Led Zeppelin-Stairway to Heaven      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmT8AeU2xKk"]The Eagles - Hotel California-True HD Audio-320 KBPS      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Led Zeppelin-Stairway to Heaven      - YouTube


OMG.. you just had to do that, didn't you? 
Now ya know the song is gorgeous, and even tho it's been heard a million times possibly over the course of my life since age 11... I'll listen to it AGAIN! haha
After 5 minutes into the song.. I always lose it.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> OMG.. you just had to do that, didn't you?
> Now ya know the song is gorgeous, and even tho it's been heard a million times possibly over the course of my life since age 11... I'll listen to it AGAIN! haha


 I LOVE the ZOFO album


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> I LOVE the ZOFO album


Me too hun.. me too..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbJQT2eDseA"]when the levee breaks/led zeppelin      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro"]America Sister Golden Hair - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzfwtX2kgOA"]Steely Dan - Hey nineteen      - YouTube[/ame]


Pass the bottle and the doobie


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65EoK4OelZU"]Boz Scaggs - Lowdown      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*When the Levee Breaks*



lilbopeep said:


> I LOVE the ZOFO album


 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbrjRKB586s"]When The Levee Breaks Led Zeppelin +Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH-_9cwdLug"]Led Zeppelin When The Levee Breaks by Zepparella      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-SIbttHSg0"]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Three Steps (live '76)      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm7bkVxBXdA"]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird 1976      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQKtP_EZoTQ"]Rossington Collins Band  -  Getaway      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onVq8vY8MUQ"]Rossington Collins Band - Three Times as Bad      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCQPNmWKDCE"]Rossington Collins Band - Sometimes You Can Put It Out      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk"]Green Grass and High Tides      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: When the Levee Breaks*



Ironman said:


> When The Levee Breaks Led Zeppelin +Lyrics      - YouTube
> 
> Led Zeppelin When The Levee Breaks by Zepparella      - YouTube


Zepparella!
Those gals are amazing!
That chick on the drums- hrrmm.. that could me be these days.. 
Bang bang.. boom.. boom...


----------



## pirate_girl

Godsmack- Rocky Mountain Way

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieb5Z9cpiAs"]Godsmack - Rocky Mountain Way      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Billy Preston- Will It Go Round In Circles
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2szNtnS7Bh4"]will it go round in circles by billy preston lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]

Pearl Jam- Alive
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGiTPgvKktM"]Pearl Jam - Alive      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Tool - Pushit:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UokTE-njLRA&feature=related"]Tool - Pushit      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gywcuNuDPJ8"]Alice Cooper 04 - Nurse rozetta      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Thank you.


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Thank you.


Welcome..


----------



## TJE

I open the garage doors, and turn the amp to 11. The neighbors must be fans of these guys too, because they never complain.

Tool - Right In Two:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzB9XCrwvMk&feature=related"]Tool - Right in Two (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Today, I opened all the windows and played it loud.
Of course, my neighbours next door were already 3 sheets in the wind around 4pm, so I don't think they noticed.

This one guy, Don.. actually came up beside my house and screamed for more Nugent tunes. Told his lady Vera to tell him to get back to his grillin' and Budweiser (I think he burned whatever they were grilling)

Ted it was..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txLap_BCmGA&feature=related"]Ted Nugent - Stranglehold (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]

I went back to the kitchen and made my chicken alfredo, then kept looking out the window at their shenanigans.


----------



## TJE

Now, for something completely different.

Frank Sinatra - I get a Kick Out of You:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBMM62IqcUs&feature=related"]Frank Sinatra  |  I Get a Kick out of You      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Fly me to the moon...
Love Frank's version.. but then there's Tony Bennett..


In other words...


----------



## TJE

The Lady requests.

Tony Bennett - Fly Me To The Moon:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9c0wOX5dMc"]Fly Me To The Moon - Tony Bennett      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Dr. John - Such a Night:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs0epThTlpw"]Dr. John - Such a Night      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> The Lady requests.
> 
> Tony Bennett - Fly Me To The Moon:
> Fly Me To The Moon - Tony Bennett      - YouTube



The lady likee..


----------



## TJE

Chicago - Wishing You Were Here:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6sYAr9EId4"]Chicago - Wishing You Were Here      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Chicago - Wishing You Were Here:
> Chicago - Wishing You Were Here      - YouTube


----------



## pirate_girl

Clapton!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=breS3WGpBQQ"]Eric Clapton - River Runs Deep      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdO8qzXTRIo"]Eric Clapton - Bad Love      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n92zksrhbc"]Eric Clapton [ Layla ] HD      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Van Morrison

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foplyX_nudM"]Van Morrison - Wild Night - original      - YouTube[/ame]


Journey- Just The Same Way
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPXjxmjfW3Y&feature=related"]Journey - Just The Same Way      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3L4spg8vyo"]Eric Clapton- Cocaine      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8"]Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride      - YouTube[/ame]

Styx concert ROCKED!! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4"]Styx - Renegade      - YouTube[/ame]

Billy ROCKED the house [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLHc-yIAPbg"]Billy Squier - The Stroke      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StS-QBd-_78"]Eric Clapton - Eyesight To The Blind - Tommy (1975)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Eric Clapton - Eyesight To The Blind - Tommy (1975)      - YouTube



The Preacher!


----------



## pirate_girl

The Pinball Wizard!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihaWTank4RQ&feature=related"]ELTON JOHN & THE WHO - PINBALL WIZARD "Tommy Opera Rock 1969" - HD      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV_9pn7MGUo"]THE WHO - See Me, Feel Me -   Listening to You  (1975)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Tommy sure was some film, wasn't it Peeps? 
Looking at Roger Daltrey in old clips, then remembering the time Steve and I saw The Who live @ Sheffield Arena.
THAT was one helluva show, let me tell you.
It was in '02. John Entwistle died shortly thereafter.


----------



## pirate_girl

AC/DC
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPCnGPXwEWY&feature=related"]AC/DC-Hells Bells!! [HQ]      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbCyfrWgLiQ"]AC/DC - Who Made Who (Official Video) HD 1020p      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfsvS4v8ZL8"]AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (1976)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp3m5bCCOfs"]AC/DC - Highway to Hell (1979)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mCK05dgwgU"]Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water HD 1973 (Live in USA)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Saw AC/DC and Aerosmith live at Memorial Coliseum (Ft. Wayne, Indiana) back in the fall of 78.
AC/DC opened for them.
When Angus jumped down off the stage and came into the crowd, my only memory of him was that-
1. His guitar playing is amazing.
2. He smelled like Brut aftershave.
Bon had duct tape wrapped around his jeans, making him appear to have a large bulge. 
Aerosmith were a mess after about 4 songs into the concert.
Joe Perry threw his guitar, they all left the stage then came back.
It made the papers and news back then.
Next day, I couldn't hear a damn thing.. whenever someone spoke, they sounded like Minnie Mouse.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ted-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx-F-_Z9pCg"]Ted Nugent - Fred Bear      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Brother David

Elton John - Madman Across The Water:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vvRN09HZ_4"]Elton John - Madman Across The Water      - YouTube[/ame]

Miss you


----------



## TJE

Elton John - Your Song:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13GD78Bmo8s"]Your Song - Elton John      - YouTube[/ame]


Miss you, too.


----------



## Master Edward

I thought I'd add my 2 cents to this discussion. I recently discovered a singer named Leah West. I heard one of her songs over the PA at an area mall about a month ago. I got home later that day and looked up the song online and found out who she was and all. And then went to Amazon and bought her debut cd Beyond Words, which actually came out in 2009. It's great and she's got a wonderful voice I love what she does. Her style is definitely pop music though so I'm sure not everyone would like her but I enjoy the cd very much. I love the whole cd but my two absolute favorite songs are Spring and Orange Bliss. I see according to her Facebook page she'll release her second cd later this year. I can't wait to hear it.

Ed.


----------



## muleman RIP

*                 Maggie May-Rod Stewart 1971   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwHB4hfg0wY"]Maggie May-Rod Stewart 1971      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nelly- Just A Dream

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfeVeRkIYiI"]Nelly - Just A Dream [Correct!](LYRICS)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*KISS - Beth*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlZ7mTL4jRY&feature=related"]KISS - Beth      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Eagles - Desperado*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE-U5e78WHc&feature=related"]The Eagles - Desperado      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Fleetwood mac - Little lies*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyE4CLM0QIA&feature=related"]Fleetwood mac - Little lies      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Daryl Hall & John Oates - Maneater*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMk_OYEQW7U&feature=related"]Daryl Hall & John Oates - Maneater      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Wicked Garden- Stone Temple Pilots

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oPeZFOpPAM"]Stone Temple Pilots - Wicked Garden (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A nice little wake up tune..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djigvEqRxxM"][HD] New Single 2011: Black Stone Cherry: Blame It On the Boom Boom + Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Avenged Sevenfold*

Afterlife

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIRNdveLnJI&ob=av2e"]Avenged Sevenfold - Afterlife (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sevendust- The Past
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ6kKU8ml98"]Sevendust - The Past feat. Chris Daughtry      - YouTube[/ame]


Winger- Easy Come, Easy Go

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBcqu0VUwgA"]Winger Easy Come Easy Go      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Tina Malia - Forever:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4M7Jx5etgs"]Fourever  Eternal      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*AIC Don't Follow*

 Layne Staley Tribute 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsQXaMqcpo"]Alice In Chains- Don't Follow      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Tina Malia - Forever:
> Fourever  Eternal      - YouTube







Ironman said:


> Layne Staley Tribute
> 
> 
> 
> Alice In Chains- Don't Follow      - YouTube


----------



## pirate_girl

Days Of The New- Touch, Peel And Stand
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Jvi3Yh3dzs"]touch, peel and stand lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]

Shinedown- The Crow and The Butterfly

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbzY7_vZ1pI"]Shinedown - The Crow and The Butterfly (Lyrics) HQ Sound      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Richard Wright Tribute*

The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
The Great Gig in the Sky

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOh2_BkASfQ"]Richard Wright tribute - "The Great Gig In The Sky" by The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sugar Mountain- Neil Young

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L86gQQBYSc4"]Neil Young - Sugar Mountain      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Fleetwood Mac- Dreams 1997- The Dance

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkwZ7AuSTn4"]Fleetwood Mac - Dreams 1997 Live Oridinal Video Sound HQ      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Sitting here tilting a few "Margaritaville Spiked Teas" and listing to the ipod streaming through the stereo and thought I'd share a bit of the playlist.....


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow, Bamby, that's one helluva playlist 

Me? This-

Silvertide- Ain't Comin' Home

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRYYe6WWhRE"]Silvertide - Ain't Comin' Home      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Randy Newman - You've Got a Friend In Me:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnJZIjg7kZQ&feature=related"]You've Got A Friend In Me - Randy Newman      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Yawning Man*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmMy1X6-BEc"]Yawning Man - Digital Smoke Signal      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

*Re: Yawning Man*



Ironman said:


> Yawning Man - Digital Smoke Signal      - YouTube



That one goes to 11 in my garage.


----------



## pirate_girl

Love their version!

Puddle Of Mud- Gimme Shelter
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CN5q2X1Ujs"]Puddle Of Mudd - Gimme Shelter      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Bob Dylan - Shelter From The Storm:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnXP2NQxpeE"]SHELTER FROM THE STORM - BOB DYLAN      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RLeJ1IY358&feature=related"]Red Hot Chilli Pipers - We Will Rock You      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Bon tribute

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niM7i9RFSl4&feature=related"]Long Way To The Top      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Bon, the Piper
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYBwa-Rzrgc"]acϟdc- It's a Long Way To The Top (Bon Scott 1976 HQ) -ɔpϟɔɐ      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Rock and Roll swing
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsqpYgLUt5k"]bob wills - rockabye baby blues      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

I got the blues
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7nUT91UXp0&feature=related"]Sittin' on Top of the World Bob Wills sings Playboys play 1951      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Fuel- Shimmer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMLAOkvDfG4


----------



## pirate_girl

Heart- Dreamboat Annie 
Here ya go, Tom.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOyNcTvZgDU"]Heart -  Dreamboat Annie (1976)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Thank you, dahlin.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## TJE

Harry Nilsson - Without You:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAX1rkdzUH4"]HARRY NILSSON without you      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Spinners- I'll Be Around
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAwaWwLaqe0"]Classic 70's Soul The Spinners - I'll Be Around (1972)      - YouTube[/ame]

Journey- Anytime
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Vl9eMVB8o"]Journey - Anytime      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMgZK0bLJF0&feature=relmfu"]peter gabriel - In Your Eyes - So      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## empty little borderline

emily autumn- fight like a girl live. 

emily autumn is the best ever singer, in my opinion.

such an inspiration to me


----------



## pirate_girl

Dang, I didn't realize YouTube were running full albums now..
awesome! 
I love me some old Aerosmith!!

Rocks- Aerosmith
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF6YYiMRdWo"]Aerosmith-Rocks (Full Album) 1976      - YouTube[/ame]

1973- Self Titled

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD_W1JSvNBQ"]Aerosmith-Self Titled (Full Album) 1973      - YouTube[/ame]

Toys
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBi3Sw_j10M"]Aerosmith-Toys In The Attic (Full Album) 1975      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai4Zc0DXGjE"][/ame]


----------



## TJE

empty little borderline said:


> emily autumn- fight like a girl live.
> 
> emily autumn is the best ever singer, in my opinion.
> 
> such an inspiration to me



Emillie Autumn - Fight Like a Girl:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4-17eUIckY"]Emilie Autumn - Fight Like A Girl (studio version) from Darkest Radio + Lyrics(from FLAG album)      - YouTube[/ame]

Good song. Don't know if I would want to meet her with scissors in her hand, though.


----------



## Ironman

*Re: Yawning Man*



TJE said:


> That one goes to 11 in my garage.


They definitely have a unique flavor to them... good music to sit around the fire out in the desert somewhere and do some serious relaxing. 

They had a great influence on the band  Kyuss. Another great  desert band from California.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcY3UF6_IaM"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcY3UF6_IaM[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Looked this one up. Liked it.

Kyuss - Demon Cleaner:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7Ske2eKX2g&ob=av2e"]Kyuss - Demon Cleaner (Video Version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Van is the man!

Van Morrison- I'll Be Your Lover Too

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeo9AXn7stg"]VAN MORRISON - I'LL BE YOUR LOVER TOO      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoVL1Zs6WTw"]charlie daniels 'uneasy rider' 1973      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acD6Yy_FeDk&feature=related"]Jeff Healey Band - "Roadhouse Blues" (cover) Germany 1989      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMnrMTN26x8&feature=related"]Jeff Healy Band Montreux- Hoochie-coochie-man.00.avi      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ny5ajCn0xw"]B.B. King - Blues Boys Tune      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jla0tNfM0PI&feature=related"]Ray Charles with BB King - Sinners Prayer      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD2jXjV9Z8A"]Roots of Blues -- Robert Johnson „Cross Road Blues"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgvfRSzmMoU"]The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down to Georgia (live)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=mAPRrdgYU7o


----------



## nixon

Wow ! our local station actually played two decent songs in a row !!!! 
Kinda like the message on this one .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV-Z1YwaOiw&ob=av3e"]Lee Ann Womack - I Hope You Dance      - YouTube[/ame]
not to mention it's just a pretty song .
 This one aint so bad either . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po75VoiMuvo"]Don Henley - Boys of Summer (1984) (plus lyrics) [HIGH QUALITY COVER VERSION]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

I was looking for Mandy Pantinkin's version of O mammy ...on a surprise visit on the Letterman show.  But found this instead.  

Mandy is awesome:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fOGkQk1THY"]Mandy Patinkin surprises Dave with a song      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

I like this one also.  Special.  He always builds it up so much and ends on such a high note.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=yv4-kIkZVRw


----------



## TJE

Van Morrison - Someone Like You:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFcF4B3AFFI&feature=related"]Van Morrison - Someone Like You(original)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bandstand Boogie 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe96JObaA80"]Bandstand Boogie - Barry Manillow      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## empty little borderline

elvis pressley- the wonder of you.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEddh9VPE4E"]Elvis Presley   The Wonder Of You  70      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

RIP Dick Clark

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWxj0UadXIY"]Dick Clark Interviews The Beach Boys - American Bandstand 1964      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

lilbopeep said:


> RIP Dick Clark
> 
> Dick Clark Interviews The Beach Boys - American Bandstand 1964      - YouTube



I used to watch that show all the time, along with everyone else in the neighborhood. RIP Dick Clark.


----------



## norscaner

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GimLuOUVkxg&feature=related"]Peter Gabriel Solsbury Hill Best Quality in HD with Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> Peter Gabriel Solsbury Hill Best Quality in HD with Lyrics      - YouTube



.. that's a good one!


----------



## norscaner

I love the stage from that concert


----------



## pirate_girl

Shaking The Tree-
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCoXLV88l8s&feature=related"]Shaking the Tree - Peter Gabriel & Youssou N'Dour (Sixteen Golden Greats album version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

Went to see this Canadian fella the other night ....great concert

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNtF1cMiJ2M&feature=related"]Pavlo - I feel Love Again (High quality sound)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Very nice


----------



## pirate_girl

Duran Duran - Come Undone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8zksSKb9Zg

Ordinary World-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EfRLND4BcM


----------



## empty little borderline

eminem- when i'm gone:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPUTyJ4cJys"]Eminem - When I'm gone Lyrics.      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Geeeez, I'm uhhh.. umm.. tonight.. and I don't know why! 


TLC
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP2t9LBeAwo"]TLC - Red Light Special (Dirty Version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Ten East*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdmESWx5cxc&feature=related"]Ten East : Heavy Light      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Damn Yankees- High Enough
(Ted!! and his geetar and gum lol).. and guns ..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_uh8XjgLTE"]Damn Yankees - High Enough (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Kid really gets down on the geetar.  

Randy Houser - Boots On

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0go5Q_v0EIk"]Randy Houser - Boots On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*                 Head East- Never Been Any Reason   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c"]Head East- Never Been Any Reason      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The James Gang - Walk Away*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_GZIaghqV0&feature=related"]The James Gang - Walk Away      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Wishbone Ash - Blowin' Free*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeY9IRnVmk8&feature=related"]Wishbone Ash - Blowin' Free - 1973      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Ten years after - I'd love to change to world*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzrUqAtUcpU"]Ten years after - I'd love to change to world      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way - Vintage Live Footage 1972*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF2OP_gFsz4&feature=related"]Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way - Vintage Live Footage 1972      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Carlos Santana*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NsJ84YV1oA"]Carlos Santana - Oye Como Va      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Carlos Santana*



Ironman said:


> Carlos Santana - Oye Como Va      - YouTube


esto va bien gracias, buenos dias!
bonita cancion!


----------



## pirate_girl

http://live.wkki.net/listen.asx


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pR1cVgk7Is"]Wild Theme from Local Hero film- Mark Knopfler      - YouTube[/ame]
Enjoy the scenery while You listen !


----------



## pirate_girl

Jefferson Starship- Stranger
I love Mickey and Grace's vocal harmony in this!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI59zuvIjD4"]Stranger - Jefferson Starship      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Something a little different I don't hear on my radio stations... never heard of these guys but I kinda like it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t43VgJ4U9_Q"]The Avett Brothers - Head Full Of Doubt/Road Full Of Promise      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I think my DJ friend Cat likes to play this song to death.
She played it when she first signed on today at 10am, then again at 2.

(She also likes Nickelback.. way tooooo much LOL)

Hurricane- Theory Of A Deadman
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnbMibv6Qmk"]Theory Of A Deadman - Hurricane (Lyrics In Description)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Songs that remind you of particular times in your life.
These two remind me of when I was recovering from my bad car crash back in the summer of '94.
A Findlay radio station played them often, and others.
These two come to mind.

By the way WKXA 100.5FM have changed their format.. they're now a country station.
Back then they played rock and and the current adult contemporary tunes.


29 Palms- Robert Plant
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R80lm-GP0s4"]Robert Plant - 29 palms      - YouTube[/ame]

Elemental- Tears For Fears
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nowBbG-cm8&ob=av2e"]Tears For Fears - Elemental      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I doubt that any one will remember Dave Mason . Yet here he is ..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30"]Dave Mason-We Just Disagree      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqJEOp-QqZc&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL6EA534704D4A5560"]DAVE MASON - SHOW ME SOME AFFECTION      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> I doubt that any one will remember Dave Mason . Yet here he is ..




I remember the songs but not him.  Brings back memories of a good time in life.


----------



## thcri RIP

Remember this Levon Holm

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L0E-gaFaaMc"]Even a fool would let go[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*just when i needed you most   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YfYNdXZ3RY&feature=related"]just when i needed you most      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bread  It Don't Matter to Me   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ElQ8vXN8eI&feature=related"]Bread  It Don't Matter to Me      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Robert John "Sad Eyes"*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtdOpnCBLj8&feature=related"]Robert John "Sad Eyes" (1979 - #1 hit)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

from the old days ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUeuAnMNDhA"]Montrose- Rock Candy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Sniff 'n the tears - Driver's seat - 1979*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PykVUnlTqXE&feature=related"]Sniff 'n the tears - Driver's seat - 1979      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bob Welch - Ebony Eyes*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnJOsfalSYs&feature=related"]Bob Welch - Ebony Eyes      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Mellowing out here..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obeCH7ToT1k"]"Our House" - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_hYdywoV_Q"]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Teach Your Children      - YouTube[/ame]
Enjoy !


----------



## muleman RIP

*Golden Earring ~ Radar Love ~ [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7yi8EE8MaE&feature=related1974"]Golden Earring ~ Radar Love ~ 1974 ~ HD      - YouTube[/ame] ~ HD*


----------



## muleman RIP

Check out who is on stage with him on this gig!



*                 Paul Carrack - How Long (live)   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HE2UCaaAa8&feature=related"]Paul Carrack - How Long (live)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Barack ????


----------



## thcri RIP

I know I know.  Can't think his name right now.    Oh Eric Clapton.  What I win?


----------



## nixon

You win , Jack !
Here's a decent song ....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPVHSrxSrAk"]I Want You To Want Me - Cheap Trick      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> I know I know.  Can't think his name right now.    Oh Eric Clapton.  What I win?


Congrats! you have won 1 aw shit for getting one name right. Mike Rutheford of Mike and the Mechanics was also up there. Who else?


----------



## muleman RIP

*Argent ~ Hold Your Head Up ~ 1973 ~ HD*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw8NazBDSs0&feature=related"]Argent ~ Hold Your Head Up ~ 1973 ~ HD      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Perfect Strangers*

Never gets old. Deep Purple.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEVkcd3tBDY"]Deep Purple - Perfect Strangers (w/ Lyric)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Edgar Winter - Frankenstein (1973) The Midnight Special*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pnSSHwmu8I&feature=related"]Edgar Winter - Frankenstein (1973) The Midnight Special      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Hush - Deep Purple*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLzqQupzzmA&feature=related"]Hush - Deep Purple      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I&feature=related"]Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Stones- Fool To Cry

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6yHoWgHRnw&feature=related"]the rolling stones - fool to cry original      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BRGTold

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4juH7aVC3z0&feature=relmfu"]Grateful Dead - Workingman's Dead (1970) [Full Album]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Jefferson Airplane - Revolution - Woodstock 69'*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvTmeJabmmw&feature=related"]Jefferson Airplane - Revolution - Woodstock 69'      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tUdUVmnWNc&feature=related"]Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Awesome pick Muley.   

What a shame he died so young.


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Yardbirds - For Your Love*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU5zqidlxMQ&feature=related"]The Yardbirds - For Your Love (1965) (Full version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Thanks again Muley ...thanks to your post I found this.  I had never seen this video before.  The best ever version of Jimi doing "There's a Red House Over Yonder"   


Red House Live Stockholm 1969 THE BEST VERSION!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcNDuBFpU9Q"]Jimi Hendrix Red House Live Stockholm 1969 THE BEST VERSION!      - YouTube[/ame]

One of the comments on this video ...I just had to share it here:
"Eric Clapton said in an interview that he cried after the first time he heard Jimi play because he knew he would never be able to be as great."﻿


----------



## Doc

muleman said:


> *The Yardbirds - For Your Love*
> 
> The Yardbirds - For Your Love (1965) (Full version)      - YouTube


You are on a roll Muley!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc

Cream "Sunshine of Your Love"   Farewell Concert at Albert Hall 1968

Then:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0Xx5yL6Ri0"]Cream - Sunshine of Your Love (Farewell Concert, Royal Albert Hall - 1968)      - YouTube[/ame]

Reunion tour 2005:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYYeM_t6b5c&feature=related"]Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love (Royal Albert Hall 2005) (19 of 22)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Haven't listened to these today , but within the last week . Still count ?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AKbUm8GrbM"]The Who-Pinball Wizard      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkaMVLHxzWE"]Them - Gloria (Original version)      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwAw9ThDQmk"]Animals - House Of The Rising Sun      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHX493bB3U"]The Troggs- Wild Thing      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc said:


> You are on a roll Muley!!!!!!!


You know how that goes Doc. You get to listening to one and looking down the list along the side and next thing you know they just keep calling out to be played.


----------



## Doc

Different.  Totally new to me.  You never know what you'll stumble onto on You Tube:

Somebody That I Used to Know - Walk off the Earth (Gotye - Cover) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtl8K0kO4P4&feature=fvst"]Somebody That I Used to Know - Walk off the Earth (Gotye - Cover)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc, that is definitely different. They put out one hell of a sound for one acoustic guitar. The vocals are good also.


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wp4O7v5320"]Kansas - Dust in the wind 1977      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

nixon said:


> Haven't listened to these today , but within the last week . Still count ?


sure they count!!!!!!


----------



## Ironman

*Dead Sara*

Weatherman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLGoeYOZ0Qs"]WEATHERMAN | DEAD SARA | VIDEO      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Jerry Cantrell- My Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXEiaa14Trs


----------



## Glenn9643

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_Y9Kx_qt68"]Maria Muldaur - Handy Man      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Glenn9643

http://www.wat.tv/audio/maria-muldaur-to-be-alone-2bb5x_2ju1b_.html


----------



## 300 H and H

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg4GcLZ8ysk&feature=related"]Steely Dan - Aja (1977) Full Album      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

300 H and H said:


> Steely Dan - Aja (1977) Full Album      - YouTube




'Can't Buy A Thrill' was my favourite Steely Dan album of all time.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD_DyoB4Cjs&feature=related"]Steely Dan - Midnight Cruiser      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4xpBPs72FM&feature=related"]steely dan, do it again      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

pirate_girl said:


> 'Can't Buy A Thrill' was my favourite Steely Dan album of all time.



I wonder what the look was on the face of my old girlfriend in college when she found out that Steely Dan wasn't what she thought it was?


----------



## 300 H and H

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap5Ts6dCv1g&feature=relmfu"]Pousette - Dart Band - "County Line"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Chemicals Between Us- Bush
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SwHMOubWJg"]The Chemicals Between Us - Bush      - YouTube[/ame]

REM- Man On The Moon
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos"]R.E.M. Man On the Moon      - YouTube[/ame]

Dis one's for ummm, Bobcat...;-)
Shadows Of The Night- Pat Benatar

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgNqQ6rFGQo"]Pat Benatar - Shadows Of The Night w/ lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Journey- Stay Awhile

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEn-7ibkIFE"]Journey - Stay Awhile - Vinyl - 1980      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

300 H and H said:


> Pousette - Dart Band - "County Line" - YouTube


 Damn Kirk , that brings back some memorys.  I allmost forgot all about these guys. 

Cold Outside - Pousette-Dart Band 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYUX0xWJAws&feature=related"]Cold Outside - Pousette-Dart Band      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Samsara Blues Experiment*

Singata - a bit different. An acquired taste...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXcuiR-ryh4"]Samsara Blues Experiment - Singata      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Seether- No Resolution

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph7S4MgB5nM"]Seether - No Resolution      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Pink Floyd*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0F1DBim89o"]Pink Floyd - Young Lust - Early Demo - Immersion Box Set - 2012      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Down By The River- Neil Young
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoA5cqDSasM"]Neil Young Down By The River      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Pink Floyd*

Us and Them - Experience Version. Really neat.

Beautiful song. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j-zKiajxwE"]Pink Floyd - Us and Them (Richard Wright Demo)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Cars -Drive

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWnuKDJSgmY&feature=related"]THE CARS - DRIVE [w/ lyrics]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Mary Hopkin Those were the days*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyaTIXdN5fI&feature=related"]Mary Hopkin Those were the days      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* George Harrison My Sweet Lord   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wynYMJwEPH8&feature=related"]George Harrison My Sweet Lord      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo&feature=related"]Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*California Dreamin - Mamas & The Papas*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-aK6JnyFmk&feature=related"]California Dreamin - Mamas & The Papas      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*               Alannah Myles ~ Black Velvet   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS870zCCAwM&feature=related"]Alannah Myles ~ Black Velvet      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Simply Red - If You Don't Know Me By Now*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTcu7MCtuTs&feature=related"]Simply Red - If You Don't Know Me By Now      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bee Gees - Too Much Heaven (Video)[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nREV8bQJ1MA&feature=related"]Bee Gees - Too Much Heaven (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Mandolin Wind -Lyrics - Rod Stewart*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAyWj8KbY0s&feature=related"]Mandolin Wind -Lyrics - Rod Stewart      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Soggy Bottom Boys - I'm A Man Of Constant Sorrow 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDA708XlFIo&feature=related"]Soggy Bottom Boys - I'm A Man Of Constant Sorrow      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

great day to whoop somebody's ass 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzU9FgNTYrU&feature=related"]great day to whoop somebody's ass      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*alone by heart with lyrics*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYdGLu43ZTw"]alone by heart with lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Starship - We Built This City *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsdj9NRzqC4&feature=related"]Starship - We Built This City      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* Billy Ocean - Carribbean Queen   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5ZuagSaKjw&feature=related"]Billy Ocean - Carribbean Queen      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Glenn Frey -  You Belong To The City - HD*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4ueaD22hg8&feature=related"]Glenn Frey -  You Belong To The City - HD      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why  [original w/ lyrics]*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6yyWKzPBCM&feature=related"]Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why  [original w/ lyrics]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Toad The Wet Sprocket- Fall Down

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k6r4yG6NIM"]Toad the Wet Sprocket Fall Down      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*America-   A Horse with No Name*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQzW6wz2JQk&feature=related"]-America-   A Horse with No Name      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Harry Chapin-Cats in the Cradle*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCpsD0ZDfus&feature=related"]Harry Chapin-Cats in the Cradle      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Pieces Of April (1975) - Three Dog Night*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4Y1z16CsjM&feature=related"]Pieces Of April (1975) - Three Dog Night      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Shinedown- Burning Bright

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO2QId331PE"]Shinedown - Burning Bright (lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Fooled Around and Fell in Love ~ Elvin Bishop*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edtl5W4XNLk&feature=related"]Fooled Around and Fell in Love ~ Elvin Bishop      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*               Christopher Cross - Ride Like The Wind   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur8ftRFb2Ac&feature=related"]Christopher Cross - Ride Like The Wind      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Tears for Fears- Everybody Wants to Rule the World*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ni_c0IMP-c&feature=related"]Tears for Fears- Everybody Wants to Rule the World      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Jackson Browne - That Girl Could Sing:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2guhGt227A"]That Girl Could Sing _ Long Version      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Tina Malia - (Somewhere) Over The Rainbow:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUBWyGCa8lE"](Somewhere) Over The Rainbow - Tina Malia      - YouTube[/ame]


That girl can sing!


----------



## TJE

I threw out my porn collection for this---this is better!

Sade - No Ordinary Love:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82xhLFh0Ygg"]Sade (13/17) - No Ordinary Love      - YouTube[/ame]

Smooth Operator:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI7GWbVV7ps"]Sade - Smooth Operator (Jazz version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Bonn and some pipes!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9iOk8PqkKs"]AC/DC - It's a Long Way To The Top (If You Wanna Rock N' Roll)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

OMG!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqIeKYRLhno&feature=related"]Peggy Lee - Black Coffee      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1otpAkCUYU&feature=related"]Peggy Lee " Why Don't You Do Right."      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WThdqO1-XXA&feature=related"]Peggy Lee - Sugar      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Benny and Charlie...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t7S2PeiJgg&feature=fvst"]Benny Goodman / Charlie Christian - Solo Flight / The World Is Waiting For the Sunrise      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Christian, Hampton, Goodman!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbTidth_-iI&feature=related"]Charlie Christian - My Daddy Rocks Me      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JToo3iwTOso"]Allman Brothers Band - Statesboro Blues -Live      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

I think they call this an aphrodisiac.

Kem - Love Calls:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuT6hl3Y0Zo"]Kem Love calls      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> I think they call this an aphrodisiac.
> 
> Kem - Love Calls:
> Kem Love calls      - YouTube




I think your above posted Sade tunes also have the same effect.. just sayin'.. Tom..


----------



## pirate_girl

Massive Attack - Teardrop
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAVUPu7URbc"]Massive Attack - Teardrop. [HQ]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Robert Palmer - I Didn't Mean To Turn You On:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJgSdcrD8jQ"]robert palmer - i didnt mean to turn you on remix      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

The Chemical Brothers - Hanna's Theme:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZtEtiJxQxM"]The Chemical Brothers - Hanna's theme (vocal version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Mudvayne*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0S9ck12Cd0&ob=av2e"]Mudvayne - World So Cold      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kane

TJE said:


> Tina Malia - (Somewhere) Over The Rainbow:
> (Somewhere) Over The Rainbow - Tina Malia      - YouTube
> 
> 
> That girl can sing!


If you like "Over the Rainbow", you'll put this version in your favorites.  IZ passed away just a year or so ago.  Took one big-ass hole in the ground.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5JicO2bKec"]Over the Rainbow / What a wonderful World - IZ, Israel Kamakawiwo`Ole (Musikvideo)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Kane said:


> If you like "Over the Rainbow", you'll put this version in your favorites.  IZ passed away just a year or so ago.  Took one big-ass hole in the ground.
> Over the Rainbow / What a wonderful World - IZ, Israel Kamakawiwo`Ole (Musikvideo)      - YouTube


----------



## pirate_girl

The Goo Goo Dolls- Slide

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuBpPSHTLGY"]The Goo Goo Dolls - Slide      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

The Beatles - Dear Prudence:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ppmdvXsMBE"]Dear Prudence-The Beatles      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Kane said:


> If you like "Over the Rainbow", you'll put this version in your favorites.  IZ passed away just a year or so ago.  Took one big-ass hole in the ground.
> Over the Rainbow / What a wonderful World - IZ, Israel Kamakawiwo`Ole (Musikvideo)      - YouTube



Yes! I like his version too Kane, as well as Eva Cassidy's..

Eva Cassidy- Somewhere Over The Rainbow
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccCnL8hArW8"]Eva Cassidy - Somewhere Over the Rainbow      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVDwy3ZIJgo"]born to late by the clarks      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLhraQaCLx0&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLDA2D2953805D1EF2"]Mark Knopfler Theme from Local Hero      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrDK0UoAkfY"]Dire Straits - Tunnel of Love Music Video      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

This song allways comes to my mind when i here folks bitch about their daily problems that most of the rest of us also have, and some folks much worse. 

Sounds Like Life To Me lyrics by Darryl Worley 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Geg6_-3jPzI&feature=related"]Darryl Worley, Sounds Like Life To Me - OFFICIAL VIDEO      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

James McCartney- Old Man

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWedyonBtic"]Old Man :: AVAILABLE LIGHT :: James McCartney      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

That kinda night


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfbBw-YMBeQ&feature=related"]Bob Seger - Roll Me Away     From the album "The Distance" 1982      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 300 H and H

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2iPhS2XSnk&feature=related"]Pretzel Logic by Donald Fagen w/ Michael McDonald Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]

Here ya go PG...Hope you like it. It was playin in my head most of the day. I had to listen to it to tonight to rember the words. Don Fagen and Michel Mc Donald, it just doen't get much better than that. Steve Winwood also sang with Fagen on this song in a live concert in Australia......

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh man!! that's great! thanks Kirk.. the vid is at 4:28.. thank you.. will listen to the rest..


----------



## TJE

Richard Harris - The Yard Went On Forever:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W33WmvW4OPA&feature=mr_meh&list=PLAD7B1B8A6C4345C8&playnext=0"]The Yard Went on Forever      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Chris Rea- On The Beach

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYDhJRFvCzg&feature=related"]On the beach - Chris Rea      - YouTube[/ame]


Sade- Cherish The Day

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKhfoKOTwZY"]Sade - Cherish The Day      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Donna Summers - Try Me, I Know We Can Make It:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6wWvsxy5Rw"]Donna Summer - Try Me I Know We Can Make It (1976 Audio Redone By Dj Cole)      - YouTube[/ame]

RIP


----------



## squerly

Yep, RIP.  All of my generation is dieing, I'm not feeling good about this at all...


----------



## pirate_girl

RIP.. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3rEzI0PtPA"]McArthur Park (long version).Donna Summer      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bread--- 

Baby I'm A Want You

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq3biClGRNk"]Bread - Baby I'm A Want You - Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

tool.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-IR9oNzdrA"]Tool - Stinkfist      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L7vRy0vEic"]The Clarks "Penny on the Floor" Live At Stage AE 6-25-11 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=596qaxm-u4o"]Cake - I Will Survive      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Royal Bliss*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj0ijs_EpYk"]Royal Bliss - Crazy (lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a good song Ironman.. never heard it before..


----------



## pirate_girl

Collective Soul -After All


-The World I Know

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYaCfHF0HAk"]Collective Soul - After All with Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7TLTjqUyog&ob=av2n"]Collective Soul - The World I Know (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

for my Dad.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY"]David Bowie's "Space Oddity"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSkaEP2ZqbY"]JAMES TAYLOR ~ Sweet Baby James ~.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrojrDCI02k"]Pink Floyd - Breathe      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Randy Newman - Feels Like Home To Me:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXP4UqgNg70"]Randy Newman - Feels Like Home      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

RIP Robin Gibb

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10_REPqPlP0"]Bee Gees (5/32) - I've gotta get a message to you      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50vA6O9otjw"]Bee Gees - Lonely Days      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Joe Bonamassa --Driving Towards The Daylight

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1HVhLp8LfI"]Joe Bonamassa - Driving Towards The Daylight - Driving Towards The Daylight      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3GbF9Bx6E"]The Mamas & The Papas: California Dreamin'      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W773ZPJhcVw"]Simon & Garfunkel - America      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EBw_da7BZk"]Chris Rea - Road to Hell      - YouTube[/ame]
Unfortunately I couldn't get the Neville brothers and Slim Whitman's   cover of 
satisfaction to load .


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAX498jrMR8"]Aaron Neville & Linda Ronstadt - I Don't Know Much      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Those are some fine tunes, John..




nixon said:


> Unfortunately I couldn't get the Neville brothers and Slim Whitman's   cover of
> satisfaction to load .




Don't even make me break out the Yoko Ono..


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Those are some fine tunes, John..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even make me break out the Yoko Ono..



Is that the  rarely heard cover of " Don't  stop  believing " ?


----------



## nixon

Some how "don't stop bereaving " just didn't work .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Some how "don't stop bereaving " just didn't work .




Art at it's finest.. 



Did the dogs howl?
Gretchen just said what the fuck.. may have to wash her mouth out with soap..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdZ9weP5i68&feature=related"]Yoko Ono Screaming Song Live at Art Show! (Original)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Art at it's finest..
> 
> 
> 
> Did the dogs howl?
> Gretchen just said what the fuck.. may have to wash her mouth out with soap..
> 
> Yoko Ono Screaming Song Live at Art Show! (Original)      - YouTube



Damn !! No wonder John seem to lack talent at the end of his career .


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh I don't think he did.
I was very thankful for Double Fantasy too 
---
Nobody Told Me- from Milk and Honey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBCdlBrgEmE"]John Lennon- Nobody Told Me      - YouTube[/ame]

Most peculiar, mama.. whoa!!


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Oh I don't think he did.
> !!



We'll just have to have differing opinions on that then .


----------



## Dargo

Here we go, how many remember this?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXa9tXcMhXQ&feature=share"]We Are The Robots[/ame]

What amazing acting and special effects too!!  

Okay, my old '98 Jeep Sport (old square style) is pretty well a rolling boom box.  I literally have two deep cycle marine batteries in it with a 270 amp alternator then running through a couple of 2 ferad capacitors that feed about 200 pounds of daisy chained Rockford Fosgate amps and Infinity speakers; including 4 Infinity Kappa Perfect 12.1 subs filling the back area.  If someone is blasting rap music next to me at a stoplight I'll either drown them out with 1812 Overture, Opera or something like Kraftwerk.


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> We'll just have to have differing opinions on that then .


The lyrics in that song "there are UFO's over New York, and I ain't too surprised".. would have been interesting to see what he thought after 9/11..


Anywho...
My very favourite ever tune of John's..
Jealous Guy.. makes me weep when I hear it..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGMTxki1jAQ&feature=related"]John Lennon - Jealous Guy (Perfect HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dargo said:


> Here we go, how many remember this?
> 
> We Are The Robots
> 
> What amazing acting and special effects too!!
> 
> Okay, my old '98 Jeep Sport (old square style) is pretty well a rolling boom box.  I literally have two deep cycle marine batteries in it with a 270 amp alternator then running through a couple of 2 ferad capacitors that feed about 200 pounds of daisy chained Rockford Fosgate amps and Infinity speakers; including 4 Infinity Kappa Perfect 12.1 subs filling the back area.  If someone is blasting rap music next to me at a stoplight I'll either drown them out with 1812 Overture, Opera or something like Kraftwerk.





Do you like Autobahn too?
My brother was so into that song.. BUT he drove a little beat-up blue VW bug with a shitty radio.. that we had to push start to get out of the school parking lot.


----------



## Dargo

pirate_girl said:


> Do you like Autobahn too?
> My brother was so into that song.. BUT he drove a little beat-up blue VW bug with a shitty radio.. that we had to push start to get out of the school parking lot.



Well, of course.  We Are the Robots got more plays though.  We followed it with this classic [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq5KhQdSt78&feature=related"]Rock Me, I'm a Dentist![/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I like that one, in a strange way.. go figure..
... and your love for this song Men Without Hats- Safety Dance..
We can dance if we wannu.. etc..... LOL
Odd selections tonight...
Must be the synthesizers and stuff..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7movKfyTBII&ob=av2n"]Men Without Hats - Safety Dance [Official Video]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Two songs, same title..
Love them both...

ELP Lucky Man

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89g1P_J40JA"]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Lucky Man      - YouTube[/ame]
The Verve


Ohhh.. my  my.... 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH6TJU0qWoY&ob=av2e"]The Verve - Lucky Man      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Barbara is awesome. She is so talented!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2M_J16z9sk&feature=related"]Barbra Mandrell - Steel Guitar Rag      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Creed- Torn
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bCrlehA_kc"]Creed - Torn (Lyrics) HQ      - YouTube[/ame]

Days Go By- The Offspring

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON1clZqmRUs&ob=av2e"]The Offspring - Days Go By      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Excellent!



luvs said:


> The Clarks "Penny on the Floor" Live At Stage AE 6-25-11 - YouTube


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LuH0ywYVQc"]Gin Blossoms - Follow You Down      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

For the man whose balls went missing..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g23GiivXC78&feature=related"]AC/DC - Big Balls      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Aranda*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aWUdMQPCss"]Aranda - Satisfied - Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

the a/c running.


----------



## luvs

my bath being drawn~


----------



## Ironman

*FRIDAY*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1TpeMt8aF4"]Jonathan Edwards - Shanty (studio)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Soldiers*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_329_MuuJE"]Otherwise - "Soldiers" A tribute by Allan Duncan      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHN6AViJAvI"]Anybody?[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njurGzviaAg"]Meat Loaf - Paradise by the Dashboard Light ( Live TV performances 1978)      - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-qG6o5N7oQ&ob=av2e"]Cinderella - Coming Home      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> Cinderella - Coming Home      - YouTube


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcJU6zsNWyM"]Theory Of A Deadman - Bad Girlfriend      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sH_crB9xTc"]Opening Sequence from "One Six Right"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Easy To Be Hard- Three Dog Night

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeXcaRYNlSQ"]Easy To Be Hard -- Three Dog Night (in HD)      - YouTube[/ame]

Jefferson Starship- Find Your Way Back

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok6eIPx5S3U&feature=related"]Jefferson Starship - Find Your Way Back      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

Anyone remember this?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mudlXF3MA8Q&feature=related"]Jigsaw[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Dargo said:


> Anyone remember this?



Sure do.  Hated it when it came out, hate it today.


----------



## Dargo

thcri said:


> Sure do.  Hated it when it came out, hate it today.



Sorry, I forgot what you prefer.  Here ya go

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZLUa8JUR18&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9AAvta3EwYexOvNxw2Uhpuc"]Lil Murph[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dargo said:


> Anyone remember this?
> 
> Jigsaw


Someone bought me a 70's hits LP when I was probably 14 or 15.
That song was on it.


----------



## norscaner

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtGb5MPCMlg"]Bruce Springsteen - Jack Of All Trades - YouTube[/ame]
ok does this sound like Muley?

 Awesome  CD


----------



## norscaner

pirate_girl said:


> Someone bought me a 70's hits LP when I was probably 14 or 15.
> That song was on it.


 
So what your saying PG was that the album was like 20 years old from the 70's  and you were 14...15   making you like 30s  early 40??


----------



## muleman RIP

*JESSI COLTER- I'M NOT LISA*

http://youtu.be/ZOgTVJOdFVU


----------



## muleman RIP

*Heart - Crazy On You (live 1977) *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gpNqB4dnT4&feature=related"]Heart - Crazy On You (live 1977)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Mudvayne*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0S9ck12Cd0&ob=av2e"]Mudvayne - World So Cold      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> So what your saying PG was that the album was like 20 years old from the 70's  and you were 14...15   making you like 30s  early 40??


No, the songs were popular at that time on the album.
I'm 52.


----------



## pirate_girl

Godsmack- Speak

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8ueA9FNb0U&ob=av2e"]Godsmack - Speak      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This was just played on 98.9 The Bear.
The Corrs (with Bono)
When The Stars Go Blue


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K6ijX408Ok&feature=related"]The Corrs (Feat. Bono) - When The Stars Go Blue (Music Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jacquib

David Gilmour - Marooned


Its amazing!

http://youtu.be/3W6hBI1SAL4 Sorry didn't know how to make the video show up!


----------



## nixon

Who ?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MnDbWqe_kQ"]The Who - My Generation      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHhrZgojY1Q"]The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again      - YouTube[/ame]
Best for last .....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AKbUm8GrbM"]The Who-Pinball Wizard      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obeCH7ToT1k"]"Our House" - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_hYdywoV_Q"]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Teach Your Children      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Paul McCartney - Drive My Car 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjII3yywsUg"]Paul McCartney - Drive My Car      - YouTube[/ame]

Hey Jude - Sting, Paul McCartney, Eric Clapton, Mark Knopfler, Elton John - Music for Montserrat 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgJQ6LQ8x1E"]Hey Jude - Sting, Paul McCartney, Eric Clapton, Mark Knopfler, Elton John - Music for Montserrat      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d-NmoMHBbE"]Poems, Prayers and Promises[/ame]

I couldn't find a "real" performance by Michael Martin Murphey, but this one with people I don't know sounds the best.  You see, this song became number 1 on the US country charts on August 8th, 1987.  That date is pretty special to me because that is the day I married my wife.  We were just kids ourselves really, she was 21 and I was 25.  We really didn't have much of a honeymoon because we'd already purchased a house and I'd promised her father (who passed away a year or so later) that I'd always care of his daughter.  Twenty five years and five kids later, she's still with me.  This year we are taking that honeymoon by ourselves.  I rented the 'owner's suite' (for what that's worth) for us to take a 10 day cruise this August and plan to renew our wedding vows then.  I couldn't afford to get The Captain and Tennille to come sing "The Wedding Song" (I still think they did the best version I ever heard) because I didn't have the ten grand plus expenses to bring them in and I didn't even check what Michael Martin Murphey charged.  Anyway, I will have these two songs played on our cruise when we marry again; that I can promise.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAoNbDCRKhU"]Long Line of Love[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOF8ZXzgpL0&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLE8607D6F8A411903"]The Wedding Song[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dargo said:


> Poems, Prayers and Promises


That's a lovely song, Brent.


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goll8dbyppU"]Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel (500 Days of Summer)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Gordon Lightfoot - Affair on 8th Avenue 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUQeqFdL220"]Gordon Lightfoot - Affair on 8th Avenue      - YouTube[/ame]

Art Garfunkel - All I Know 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWT7GuBX-zw"]Art Garfunkel - All I Know      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Gary Moore - I Love You More Than You'll Ever Know
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvwbtILwNis"]Gary Moore  -  I Love You More Than You'll Ever Know( Live ,High quality)      - YouTube[/ame]

.. and Donny Hathaway's version..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcVEsNno40w"]Donny Hathaway - I Love You More Than You'll Ever Know      - YouTube[/ame]

Can't make up my mind which one is best!


----------



## Ironman

*Trapt*

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pY1n-Ogu6g[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Listening to All 80's Weekend on the radio...

Thompson Twins- Hold Me Now
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YepfoPEbT5Q"]Thompson Twins- Hold Me Now      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Jimmy Harnen/Synch- Where Are You Now

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxDFjf3hJ_Q"]JIMMY HARNEN _ WHERE ARE YOU NOW      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rock Candy- Bullet Boys

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K77XwYHzBlo"]ROCK CANDY   BULLET BOYS      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> Rock Candy- Bullet Boys
> 
> ROCK CANDY   BULLET BOYS      - YouTube



Nice! Lead singer sounds _just_ like the guy from Krokus. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV7Zt5dvIL0"]krokus - our love      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep!
By the way, I heard that Bullet Boys chune on House of Hair and little while ago.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

i had this song stuck in my head all daynever let kids have control of the TV.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJFyz73MRcg"]The Wonderful Thing About Tiggers (Sing Along Songs) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

It"s Joe Walsh day here .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0"]The James Gang - Funk #49      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmpJZ8hNZR0"]James Gang - "Walk Away" (1971)      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXWvKDSwvls"]Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Catchy tune. 


Miami Dolphins Cheerleaders "Call Me Maybe" by Carly Rae 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FIfbghHdG1s#!


----------



## pirate_girl

Heard this in the grocery store this afternoon LOL
Forgot all about it, and how much I like it! 

The Eagles- Ol' '55

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv-fjv1bbXI"]Ol' '55 - Eagles.      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SSSKFzUbIg"]Fleetwood Mac- Second Hand News      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Fleetwood Mac*

RIP Bob Welch

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3SqYMgKhsk"]Fleetwood Mac - Hypnotized      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Fleetwood Mac*



Ironman said:


> RIP Bob Welch



What a voice and talent, I loved him!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO-9dn8zLfo"]Bob Welch with Stevie Nicks - Ebony Eyes      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE9CW-QHoUo"]Sentimental Lady - Bob Welch      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnJOsfalSYs"][/ame]


----------



## Dargo

*Re: Fleetwood Mac*



pirate_girl said:


> What a voice and talent, I loved him!
> 
> Bob Welch with Stevie Nicks - Ebony Eyes      - YouTube
> 
> Sentimental Lady - Bob Welch      - YouTube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnJOsfalSYs



So sad, I really liked Bob Welch and those two songs in particular.  I don't know why he took his life, but RIP Mr. Welch.  Your music will live on forever.


----------



## Dargo

I hate the damn ads that you have to click to get rid of now on YouTube!

About the time Bob Welch was popular it seemed this song was always playing

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo&feature=related"]Baker Street[/ame]

Then this would play

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2BavhwpIJg&feature=related"]I'm Not In Love[/ame]

Where did all the REAL music artists go?  Sorry if it offends someone, but I'm sticking with my old bumper sticker that said *Rap is to music what etch-a-sketch is to art*.  Talent not needed.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Fleetwood Mac*



Dargo said:


> So sad, I really liked Bob Welch and those two songs in particular.  I don't know why he took his life, but RIP Mr. Welch.  Your music will live on forever.



Former Fleetwood Mac member Bob Welch has died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound at the age of 65, the Associated Press reports.  Welch was found dead by his wife in their Nashville home today just  after noon. According to Nashville police spokesman Don Aaron, the  musician had been dealing with health issues recently and left a suicide  note.
Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...r-bob-welch-dead-at-65-20120607#ixzz1xANTc9FV
​


----------



## Dargo

Tough to put this one up.  It was played, as requested, at a friend's funeral.  I don't think there was a dry eye in the place.  He wanted people to be happy and let them know he really, really enjoyed life but it was his time to move on.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM&feature=related"]Wonderful World[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Elton- 

Levon
Mona Lisas..

TFF-- Good Night Song...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lXOuZgm_eY&feature=related"]Elton John- Levon      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tRgYfQ48A0"]Mona Lisas & Mad Hatters - Elton John (Honky Chateau 9 of 10)      - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHMLraw98BU"]Tears for Fears   GoodNight Song      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

the pretenders. luv 'em-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY0_oVV29PM"]the pretenders -  I'll stand by you ( video )      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A nice little tune for the evening-- 

More Human Than Human- White Zombie

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyarjKuBBV8"]White Zombie-More Human than Human w/ Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*AIC*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_ElzS7kqoM"]Alice In Chains - Whale & Wasp      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: AIC*



Ironman said:


> Alice In Chains - Whale & Wasp      - YouTube



Oh man.
That was gorgeous.


----------



## Doc

My daughter just won tickets to see Miranda Lambert tomorrow night in Columbus.  They said she is going to have some 'special' guests and radio dj's are hinting about the pistol annies being there.  Should be a good show.   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOKtbJfNLFk&feature=related"]Pistol Annies - Hell On Heels      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc, are you going along to keep an eye on her?


----------



## Doc

Eric Church:  Put a Drink in my hand

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usGv0gB2zEU&feature=related"]Eric Church - Drink In My Hand      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

muleman said:


> Doc, are you going along to keep an eye on her?


If I was there I would.  I like Miranda.     Plus I 'think' she said Eric Church was going to be there.  Sure will be a GREAT show.


----------



## pirate_girl

The Offspring- Days Go By

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5Zy2GkWVFs"]The Offspring - Days Go By      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYi0NjS1JWU"]The Cavaliers - Oh Where Can My Baby Be.wmv      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Blind Melon- No Rain

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qVPNONdF58"]Blind Melon - No Rain      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Staind*

Alicin Chains, (Nutshell) cover by Staind. Great band. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zSUI4h_MHw"]Staind - Nutshell (Cover)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

Weird mood tonight...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg"]Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver      - YouTube[/ame]



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE"]Beastie Boys - Sabotage      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek_4ADcA_Ik"]Free Ride -Edgar Winter Group      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Time to twist one up*

*Traffic

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3M8Sk7X51k"]Traffic - The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys      - YouTube[/ame]
*


----------



## Ironman

*Wooden Ships*

An old favorite.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O69L2mO9y-4"]WOODEN SHIPS ~ CROSBY STILLS NASH  ~  LYRICS      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

My favorite CSN song...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-qvIvBhSX8"]Crosby Stills & Nash - Southern Cross (1982)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

playing the mandolin w/ blake.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-RllPkJsP4"]Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Charm City Devils- Man Of Constant Sorrow

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXL5iBGYp8g"]Charm City Devils - Man Of Constant Sorrow (Official Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Offspring- Come Out And Play

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN32lLUOBzQ"]The Offspring - Come Out and Play (Keep 'em Separated)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Wooden Ships*



Ironman said:


> An old favorite.
> 
> WOODEN SHIPS ~ CROSBY STILLS NASH  ~  LYRICS      - YouTube


----------



## pirate_girl

Carry On

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP7aDBFo5iQ"]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Carry On (with lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e3m_T-NMOs"]Neil Young - After The Gold Rush      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*70's*

More good stuff from the 70's 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQVuD3jN_vc"]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - 'From The Beginning'  (1972)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: 70's*



Ironman said:


> More good stuff from the 70's
> 
> Emerson, Lake & Palmer - 'From The Beginning'  (1972)      - YouTube


----------



## pirate_girl

Rufus and Chaka Khan- Tell Me Something Good (remastered)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm_cFzVAoo8"]Chaka Khan and Rufus - Tell me something Good (RE-MASTERED) Official Video HD      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Listening to All 80's Weekend

Benjamin Orr- Stay The Night

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9bNSzMdxgk"]Benjamin Orr - Stay The Night      - YouTube[/ame]

Free Fallin- Tom Petty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gqT6En2O78"]Tom Petty - Free Falling - Official Music Video      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Catavenger

An old Al Stewart CD


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> An old Al Stewart CD


Figures!


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNakt52yFG8"]staind outside (lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ good one Aubrey


----------



## pirate_girl

Crossfade- Cold

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vrr3lRLjZ1Y"]Crossfade - Cold      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Martika-- Toy Soldiers

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvdLovAaYzM"]Martika - Toy Soldiers      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igfi4DksIRY"]Cats In The Cradle with lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=221mohEolWc"]Neil Young - Old Man      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> ^^ good one Aubrey


 
thanx, lollie~


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOsNCYFOeBs"]Otis Redding - Sittin on the Dock of the Bay  (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The kid sitting to my right playing some game on a computer.


----------



## Ironman

*Greedy Fly*

I like me some bush 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtX8QVve2yg"]Bush~ Greedy Fly      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Freddy had a brilliant voice . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pMM4iwC-ag"]Queen - Somebody To Love      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJYN-eG1zk"]Queen - 'We Will Rock You'      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ"]Queen - 'Bohemian Rhapsody'      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Freddie Mercury*



nixon said:


> Freddy had a brilliant voice .
> 
> Queen - 'Bohemian Rhapsody'      - YouTube



Yes he did! 

I was told Queen was a real trip to see back in the day.

This guy (Marc Martel) really nails it. I think he won a spot in the Queen Extravaganza tribute band that is touring this summer.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dREKkAk628I"]My "Somebody To Love" audition      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I understand that some folks have different tastes in music and dance .
To Me this stuff rocks ! If You don't agree .don't be a hater 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34BSp0UJyd0"]Morris Dancing Championship 17th April 2011      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZjLATAUwao"]Morris Dancing in Oxford      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP3fZp4UM2E"]Extreme Morris Dancing      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijwBsYxCOVs"]Talking Heads Burning Down The House (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Bob Dylan - What Was It You Wanted:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ByDs_PgkNk"]Bob Dylan - What Was It You Wanted      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0uFWxkTv78"]Mr. Jones- Counting Crows      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oe2KO-6wSQ"]3 Doors Down - Let Me Be Myself (Offical Video) HQ      - YouTube[/ame]
Believe it or not, these were on the Weather channel ,local weather this AM  !


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLasFRHQ1h4"]Spin Doctors - Two Princes      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMG7b3LYaAM"]cheap trick- i want you to want me      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

3 Doors Down- Kryptonite

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPU8OAjjS4k"]3 Doors Down - Kryptonite      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Lucia Micarelli - Kashmir:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JmHiYgO58s"]Kashmir      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

the clarks

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmWUOucbmCo"]Penny On The Floor-The Clarks (Lyrics in Description)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

My Darkest Days - Come Undone:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXCfI925ReI&feature=related"]My Darkest Days - Come Undone      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Velvet Revolver- Fall To Pieces

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC7jC3y3oq4"]Velvet Revolver - Fall to Pieces      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Love Song- Tesla 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aubjDJc07E"]Love Song-Tesla      - YouTube[/ame]

Yes- Love Will Find A Way

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiD2HsMItnY"]Yes - Love Will Find A Way      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Heart- Crazy On You

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nnv6lVglnk"]Heart-Crazy On You      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Heart- Never

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSC41x0JtOI"]5. Never-Heart      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Try getting this tune out of your head.  I heard this yesterday while mowing the pasture on my old AM transitor radio and still cant "mute" it. 

Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvUQcnfwUUM"]Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Shinedown - Breaking Inside:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEx-HYsmOQ8"]Shinedown - Breaking Inside      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Cowboy said:


> Try getting this tune out of your head.  I heard this yesterday while mowing the pasture on my old AM transitor radio and still cant "mute" it.
> 
> Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970
> 
> Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970      - YouTube




Gee, thanks Cowpoke!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Zombie, Rob Zombie...
Never Gonna Stop

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0698sTH7mUk"]Rob Zombie - Never Gonna Stop (The Red Red Kroovy)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bczoom

I've been listening to the soundtrack from the movie Sucker Punch.

A couple tracks
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-kR3SB8lpA&feature=related"]Björk - Army of me (Sucker Punch movie soundtrack)      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otNTYuCb2Yw&feature=related"]03 White Rabbit - Emiliana Torrini      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a9f0KWdlgI&feature=related"]Tomorrow Never Knows_Alison Mosshart, Carla Azar      - YouTube[/ame]

And one that's a bit more rap (but mixed with Queen)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW0L887aoc0&feature=related"]04 I Want It All - We Will Rock You - Queen with Armageddon aka Geddy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bczoom

I've been listening to the soundtrack from the movie Sucker Punch.

A couple tracks
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-kR3SB8lpA"]Björk - Army of me (Sucker Punch movie soundtrack)      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otNTYuCb2Yw"]03 White Rabbit - Emiliana Torrini      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a9f0KWdlgI"]Tomorrow Never Knows_Alison Mosshart, Carla Azar      - YouTube[/ame]

And one that's a bit more rap (but mixed with Queen)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW0L887aoc0"]04 I Want It All - We Will Rock You - Queen with Armageddon aka Geddy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A song my buddy found and loaded for me on youtube a few years back.
Wild Horses- Sheryl Crow
ty Jeff/bamsbbq
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4lmKBCZn-M"]Sheryl Crow - Wild Horses      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGdoqsuiN8"]Tool - Ænema      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Kate Bush - Snowflake:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtIZeSGuGuM"]kate bush. SNOWFLAKE + Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

Guy on a Buffalo!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ4T9CQA0UM"]Guy On A Buffalo - Episode 1 (Bears, Indians & Such)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> Guy on a Buffalo!!
> 
> Guy On A Buffalo - Episode 1 (Bears, Indians & Such)      - YouTube



*Warning!*.. do not watch after drinking 3 hard ciders.


----------



## Ironman

*Seether*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkJzemljk8s"]Seether - Driven Under      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Who remembers this one? 

Ambrosia - Holdin' On To Yesterday
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkAmPNCK6Vo"]Ambrosia - Holdin' On To Yesterday (with lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Cinderella- Firefall

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVd5s023sf4"]Cinderella by Fire Fall      - YouTube[/ame]


April Wine- I'm On Fire For You Baby

(sorry Ironman) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZDFPPhH7wg"]April Wine - I'm On Fire For You Baby      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Remember it well. Sure don't seem like 37 years have gone by.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s&feature=related"]Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*America - Lonely People *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRDnEqW1vAc&feature=related"]America - Lonely People      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

America.
Had a big crush on Gerry Beckley when I was 13.
Thought he had beautiful hair and a cute nose.


America- Sandman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZN2-n_BIKI"]America - Sandman      - YouTube[/ame]

Daisy Jane

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=442v-hR6-ck"]America - Daisy Jane      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Cliff Richard - We Don't Talk Anymore (1979)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htZir_Taizg&feature=related"]Cliff Richard - We Don't Talk Anymore (1979)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Dave Mason-We Just Disagree*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30&feature=related"]Dave Mason-We Just Disagree      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

America- Don't Cross The River


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HWJPOY7H9Q"]AMERICA ~ Don't Cross The River      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind ('74)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-ij_iTQt2w&feature=related"]Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind ('74)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Linda Ronstadt - Long Long Time*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0qm8nq8RcA&feature=related"]Linda Ronstadt - Long Long Time      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Staind- It's Been A While

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xADxCtFkdn8&feature=related"]Staind - Its Been A While (CD Quality) [Original]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Serena Ryder - What I Want To Know:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMm05X4iyQM"]Serena Ryder - What I Want To Know - Salmon Arm Roots and Blues Festival      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*RED LINE CHEMISTRY*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6zLytQ3sSY"]Red Line Chemistry - You Don't Get It (OFFICIAL VIDEO)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT-TpzQb6Bs"]Kicking Harold - Gasoline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Wayland*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88B6w5uEAUY"]Welcome To My Head - OFFICIAL      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

THE CULT: LOVE REMOVAL MACHINE.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZcUbZkaqOU"]The Cult - Love Removal Machine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> THE CULT: LOVE REMOVAL MACHINE.
> 
> 
> The Cult - Love Removal Machine - YouTube



Tuuuuuuuuuuuuune!! 
The opening on that reminds me of KISS- Doctor Love

Okay, maybe it wasn't KISS.
Sounds familiar though lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Fire Woman
Them ^

Love The Cult..


----------



## pirate_girl

The Bob and Tom show.


----------



## muleman RIP

A sweet voice at lunch time!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

PEARL JAM 

porch

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXtAm7QbwMc"]Pearl Jam - Porch      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CXU-oCKuU8"]Crosby, Stills & Nash  -   Wasted On The Way  1982      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

98.9 The Bear.
Fort Wayne's Rock Station.

Charm City Devils
http://v5.player.abacast.com/v5.1/player/index.php?uid=6277


----------



## pirate_girl

Boss's Daughter- Pop Evil..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g-emV98YLI"]Pop Evil "Boss's Daughter" Single      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Who - Baba O'riley*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SCNeVHv3Mlg#!


----------



## pirate_girl

K.94
http://tunein.com/radio/K94-943-s30241/


----------



## Tweeker

Pirate radio of course 
Tweeker


----------



## pirate_girl

The one and only Joe Cocker... 

Joe Cocker - The Letter

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xraj86LNgYc"]joe cocker  - THE LETTER - Ultimate Collection      - YouTube[/ame]

With A Little Help From My Friends

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV1ULAAg5LU"]13 - Joe Cocker - With a Little Help from My Friends      - YouTube[/ame]

Feelin' Alright

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiTcmahEjiY"]joe cocker  - FEELIN ALRIGHT - Ultimate Collection      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

David Arkenstone, to relax
Molly Hatchet, when I'm driving
The theme music to the game RIVEN, when I go to sleep.
Twisted Sister?
Not in this lifetime.
Tweeker


----------



## pirate_girl

Sade or Tears For Fears.. to relax.
Rush or 'Zeppelin, when I'm driving.
The radio (NPR sometimes.. WGLE.90.7 FM) when I go to sleep.
Kansas?
Not in this lifetime LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Styx - Suite Madam Blue (America)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGXYiIDTPDI"]Styx - Suite Madam Blue      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

I like your choices 
I have also been known to listen to some good country
from time to time
Tweeker


----------



## TJE

Was (Not Was) - Somewhere in America:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMCPTGULQ7o&feature=related"]Was (Not Was) - Somewhere in America      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Weather tunes! lol

Classics IV- Stormy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VSuO7Vtlzo"]Classics IV featuring Dennis Yost - Stormy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Alan Jackson - Livin' O**n Love*

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDXLmYyFu4I"]Alan Jackson - Livin' On Love      - YouTube[/ame]
*


----------



## muleman RIP

*George Strait - Write This Down
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAj-Q_W9AT4&feature=related"]George Strait - Write This Down      - YouTube[/ame]*


----------



## pirate_girl

*The Fortunes - Here Comes That Rainy Day Feeling Again*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7RkdbptF0M"]The Fortunes - Here Comes That Rainy Day Feeling Again - [STEREO]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Linda Ronstadt - Long Long Time*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0qm8nq8RcA"]Linda Ronstadt - Long Long Time      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

pirate_girl said:


> *The Fortunes - Here Comes That Rainy Day Feeling Again*
> 
> 
> 
> The Fortunes - Here Comes That Rainy Day Feeling Again - [STEREO] - YouTube


It has been a long time since I listened to that tune.
You're making me feel old 
Tweeker


----------



## TJE

Bob Dylan - Rainy Day Women #12 & 35:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxwSqtTXMFY"]Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 LP Version by Bob Dylan 1966      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Tweeker said:


> It has been a long time since I listened to that tune.
> You're making me feel old
> Tweeker


Aww sorry ...
Yeah, I can remember that song from; let me see... hearing it on the school bus when it was popular and in my Mom's blue Thunderbird on the radio.


----------



## Tweeker

pirate_girl said:


> Aww sorry ...
> Yeah, I can remember that song from; let me see... hearing it on the school bus when it was popular and in my Mom's blue Thunderbird on the radio.


 
I remember it from one of those RONCO albums of 20 original hits.
great memories. 
Tweeker


----------



## pirate_girl

u2 - One Tree Hill

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQfetXCTFbI"]One Tree Hill - u2 - The Joshua Tree      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*5 Finger Death Punch*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO7uD-WSpjs"]Five Finger Death Punch - Remember Everything      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

muleman said:


> *George Strait - Write This Down*
> *George Strait - Write This Down - YouTube*


 
One of my favorite albums by the strait man


----------



## Ironman

*Linkin Park*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcs5PRxEXq4"]Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Who - Eminence Front

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuSIbZ6npXI"]The Who - Eminence Front      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

Their BEST 
Tweeker


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's a good version of Won't Get Fooled Again..

LOL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JGGKmtMPkE"]We Don't Get Fooled Again      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

pirate_girl said:


> Here's a good version of Won't Get Fooled Again..
> 
> LOL
> 
> We Don't Get Fooled Again - YouTube


 
That should be his theme song 
Tweeker

No but thats sad though really sad, people keep getting fooled by these lame quacks.


----------



## TJE

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUK2QmdUXas&feature=related"]Metallica - Nothing else matters lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Creed -One

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0bNq4goMx4"]Creed - One (Lyrics) HQ      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

I'm  not sure why I like this so much other than it's pure roughness.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXlzci1rKNM"]Homeless Mustard Sings "Creep" GREATEST Cover EVER      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Sit back and enjoy .....................

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le-3MIBxQTw"]Alabama Shakes - Hold On (Official Video)      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MRLd1Cgbdg"]Chevelle - Hats Off To The Bull      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KCDZoQTCSM"]Shinedown - Unity (Official Music Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*10 Years*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPXUeeFXc90"]10 Years - Wasteland      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Coal Chamber*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-sYWaOrLdI"]Coal Chamber - Loco      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Led Zeppelin- Over The Hills And Far Away

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BokEvEqiVA"]Led Zeppelin - Over the Hill And Far Away      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

America rejoicing


----------



## Cowboy

Toby Keith - Courtesy of the red white and blue 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSOyBGGsUk8&feature=related"]Toby Keith - Courtesy of the red white and blue      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Great song for today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Saturday In The Park -Chicago
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZRLyPL1-Rc"]Chicago - Saturday in the Park      - YouTube[/ame]

Pink Houses - John Mellencamp

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3IICY5NKC0"]Ain't That America      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rnm5rPEmTh4"]Junior Kimbrough - Lord, Have Mercy On Me      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Graham Nash - Immigration Man

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzE227yE1hk"]Immigration Man by Graham Nash      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Massive Attack - Live With Me:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIIovpUQiro&feature=g-vrec"]Massive Attack - Live With Me      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Korn*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGK00Q7xx-s"]Korn - Blind      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Guano Apes*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm809_rRJCo"]Guano Apes - Open Your Eyes      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Kings Of Leon - Pyro:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFp7q-IJqno"]Kings Of Leon - Pyro      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I"]Lady Gaga - Bad Romance      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTCNwgzM2rQ&feature=related"]Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*AEROSMITH - Seasons Of Wither (Live / Unplugged)   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y_rqAAaieU"]AEROSMITH - Seasons Of Wither (Live / Unplugged)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSkaEP2ZqbY"]JAMES TAYLOR ~ Sweet Baby James ~.wmv      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1htZFVGsBMw"]comfortably numb lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ me too now..
Good song.


----------



## TJE

Robert Palmer - Johnny & Mary:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM8PXoi0_CY"]ROBERT PALMER - JOHNNY & MARY with lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Robert Palmer - Johnny & Mary:
> ROBERT PALMER - JOHNNY & MARY with lyrics      - YouTube




Nice song, Johnny.

Mary.


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61p30ZdnXGI"]MOVE YA JAGOFF (Pittsburgh spoof of Maroon 5 "Moves Like Jagger")      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61p30ZdnXGI"]MOVE YA JAGOFF (Pittsburgh spoof of Maroon 5 "Moves Like Jagger") - YouTube[/ame]

via  my guy


----------



## muleman RIP

*               Jackson Browne - Running On Empty + lyrics   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC-pkV1s0Zc"]Jackson Browne - Running On Empty + lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Bring a sense of humor---musical chairs are over.

Walk Off the Earth - Somebody That I Used to Know:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9NF2edxy-M&feature=related"]Somebody That I Used to Know - Walk off the Earth (Gotye - Cover)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Don Henley- The End Of The Innocence*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=NLONgF8a_Ig


----------



## muleman RIP

*Starship - "Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now"*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBQVrCflZ_E&feature=related"]Starship - "Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - HQ      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*"Lady in Red"  Chris De Burgh in live*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-vVbN5kn2E&feature=related"]"Lady in Red"  Chris De Burgh in live      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*
*

 One of the greatest guitar solos ever-- by Prince, the song is While My Guitar Gently Weeps--


It starts @ 3:30.. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_2tSGxGnJQ"]The greatest guitar solo ever in High Quality      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

my lollie-bye

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EPYvFT3TQ4"]Celtic Woman - Goodnight My Angel (High Definition)- YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Dead Sara*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLGoeYOZ0Qs"]WEATHERMAN | DEAD SARA | VIDEO      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*5 Finger Death Punch*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptzzU7jFQwo&ob=av2e"]Five Finger Death Punch - Coming Down      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

^^^Great song, again, Ironman^^^

Now, for something completely different.

Walk Off the Earth - Party Rock:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63iTXvFw05w"]Walk Off The Earth - Party Rock Anthem      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE"]YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dave Matthews Band - Crash Into Me
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU2E1lX1geY"]Dave Matthews Band-Crash Into Me[Lyrics]      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7in-9E3ImQ"][/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE2QnjT4k8Q"]Green Day video (time of your life)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLQJSJe48Hs"]Doll Parts - Hole - YouTube[/ame]

then

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH_rfGBwamc"]Hole - Violet - YouTube[/ame]

&, in conclusion~ [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHzOOQfhPFg"]No Doubt - Just A Girl      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Was (Not Was) - I Feel Better Than James Brown:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TxHInkyNpg&feature=related"]Was Not Was - I Feel Better Than James Brown      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing right now.
Busy talking with my sweetheart.


----------



## TJE

Modest Mouse - Dramamine (This Is a Long Drive For Someone With Nothing To Think About):
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK1bi4emEkk&feature=related"]Modest Mouse - Dramamine      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Lisa Hannigan- Lille

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G21swi--fc"]Lisa Hannigan - Lille      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naIT6XfsjAw"]Halestorm - I Get Off (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiSfTyrvJlg"]Hinder - Lips Of An Angel      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

bagpipes. i went over & looked, & a guy is playin' bagpipes at the Church.


----------



## TJE

Worth it just to watch Sarah walk!

Gianni and Sarah - Love Sponge:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnT7e6SqUrE&feature=related"]Love Sponge - Gianni and Sarah      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Linda Ronstadt & Aaron Neville - Don't Know Much*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCfW2OwVwzs&feature=related"]Linda Ronstadt & Aaron Neville - Don't Know Much (live 1990)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrK5u5W8afc&feature=related"]Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Police - Every Breath You Take*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH_YbBHVF4g&feature=related"]The Police - Every Breath You Take (With Lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*RIP Layne Staley*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm72DPJCX58"]Mad Season - River Of Deceit      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: RIP Layne Staley*



Ironman said:


> Mad Season - River Of Deceit      - YouTube



Yep... there will never be another voice like his.

I do adore Alice In Chains.


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWDgSGs5brk"]THE RIPPINGTONS / TAOS      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Obama "The Taxman" - The Beatles

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QjQ7UZMJBQ&feature=related"]Obama "The Taxman" - The Beatles      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Love everything about this song!


Lonely Road Of Faith -Kid Rock

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e9l4H4xQOo"]Lonely road of faith - Kid Rock      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Worth repeat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-2oPJW5pzQ


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg1xqAjQ5e4&feature=related"]The gael by Jenny O' Connor      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrIUwo_GgmE&feature=related"]Clann An Drumma - Culloden (Scottish tribal drumming and bagpipes)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

KISS- From The Alive! 75 Album
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a__Wzb206is"]KISS ALIVE! C'MON AND LOVE ME      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Red Line Chemistry*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yWQZtOGNbE"]RED LINE CHEMISTRY - UNSPOKEN      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

For Dur, Mule and Luvs..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zuzi-yH9VLo"]Elton John - Friends      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

fer lollie & muley~

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX8RAaRNIk"]Neil Young - Heart Of Gold ( Harvest ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

and i've found several~ listening to floyd, now. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpzxf_flm8M"]Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY&feature=BFa&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DIwSYtZqoDYjozC9e2PBpS"]Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know (feat. Kimbra) - official video      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Angie - The Rolling Stones*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMkFjYRWM4M&feature=related"]Angie - The Rolling Stones      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Queen - somebody to love*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRt2jX1kaYo&feature=related"]Queen - somebody to love      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

Can anyone tell me how to upload a music video URL and get it to work?
This is the third time I have tried but the video does not show up on my post
Tweeker


----------



## pirate_girl

Tweeker said:


> Can anyone tell me how to upload a music video URL and get it to work?
> This is the third time I have tried but the video does not show up on my post
> Tweeker



Go to youtube.
Then youtube broadcast yourself.
Type in the song you want.
Click on the video.
Go back up to the browser, drag and highlight, right click copy, then paste in the open window here.


----------



## luvs

Tweeker said:


> Can anyone tell me how to upload a music video URL and get it to work?
> This is the third time I have tried but the video does not show up on my post
> Tweeker


 
was like that here, too. right-click/copy the vid, then paste it.


----------



## Tweeker

I...want...my...em...tee...vee


This will have to do


----------



## TJE

Dire Straits - Money For Nothing:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag"]Dire Straits - Money For Nothing music video (Good quality, all countries)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Staind*



Tweeker said:


> Can anyone tell me how to upload a music video URL and get it to work?
> This is the third time I have tried but the video does not show up on my post
> Tweeker


Just copy the stuff up in the address bar on the youtube page and post it here. 






Copy and paste this -------> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuAC9YIC2Bs"]Staind - Mudshovel (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

Yes, I did that, Been doing that, but I get 
upload failed.
No big deal, happens to me on another site but I can't upload photos.
Must be my IBM Selectric


----------



## pirate_girl

That's very strange that you can't do it Tweeker. :/


----------



## pirate_girl

try this:
Post the video url between

[YouTube][/YouTube]


----------



## pirate_girl

okay, don't.. that doesn't work either lol


----------



## pirate_girl

There are some forums that have a small tool that says youtube 

 <- like on there.

Maybe one day Doc could get one of those for on here.


----------



## Tweeker

pirate_girl said:


> There are some forums that have a small tool that says youtube
> 
> View attachment 62565 <- like on there.
> 
> Maybe one day Doc could get one of those for on here.


 
Most small tools don't work very well 
Seriously, do I need to regester with YouTube?
Tweeker


----------



## pirate_girl

R.E.M. & Neil Young - Country Feedback 

God, I so love this song.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgYUOufehQU"]R.E.M. & Neil Young - Country Feedback (Live 1998 Bridge School Benefit)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Tweeker said:


> Most small tools don't work very well
> Seriously, *do I need to regester with YouTube*?
> Tweeker




nope.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tweeker,
Give me the title of a song you'd like to post.
I'd like to try something.


----------



## Tweeker

Anything from Brooks and Dunn 
Tweeker


----------



## pirate_girl

Tweeker said:


> Anything from Brooks and Dunn
> Tweeker



okay.. now in your reply to me, type this in as your reply, exactly as you see it.
Then submit.


----------



## Tweeker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzsibj4vciy"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzsibj4vciy[/ame]

Is this to check my vision or typing? LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZSiBj4vCiY"]Brooks & Dunn - My Maria      - YouTube[/ame]

point your cursor on the url you see up in the browser for this video while you're listening to it.
drag the cursor across it, it'll highlight it.
Right click on your mouse.
A little drop down menu shows copy.
Click on the word copy.
Then all you have to do is right click again on your mouse, then click on the word paste.


----------



## Tweeker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZSiBj4vCiY&feature=player_embedded"]Brooks & Dunn - My Maria      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

I think you are on to something.
I must have my firewall security set too high.
apparently I am not getting the full link when I copy the URL
Tweeker


----------



## Tweeker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR_8EgQj3tg"]Alison Krauss and Union Station - Sawing on the Strings [Live] - YouTube[/ame]

Oh Yea.
Thanks Pirate girl, I owe you
Tweeker


----------



## pirate_girl

Yay!!!!  LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

*Alison Krauss -Blue and Lonesome*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5AuetXuWZ8&feature=related"]Alison Krauss -Blue and Lonesome      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BRGTold

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhJUFdWPmLY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Ironman

*Cavo*

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA3pESvUl3I[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

BRGTold said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhJUFdWPmLY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Always liked that song.


----------



## muleman RIP

*George Strait & Allan Jackson-Murder on Music Row*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK1Vrur_ewM&feature=related


----------



## muleman RIP

*Shadows Of The Night  -  Pat Benatar*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66aqcOsnP2E"]Shadows Of The Night  -  Pat Benatar      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Cheap Trick - The Flame *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhFxXce6nA&feature=related"]Cheap Trick - The Flame      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Massive Attack - Dissolved Girl:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAiceRuLX1I&feature=related"]Massive Attack - Dissolved girl      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

Rickie Lee Jones, at her best
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqBDUOlB3rU"]Rickie Lee Jones  Horses      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Eagles
Get Over It..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H-Y7MAASkg"]Eagles - Get Over It (With Lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV-Z1YwaOiw"]Lee Ann Womack - I Hope You Dance      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

zonkin' to gentle muzak
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGdoqsuiN8"]Tool - Ænema      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

KWS Slow Ride

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySL2u2ati-Y"]Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Slow ride      - YouTube[/ame]


Foghat- Drivin' Wheel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yaWHa4lB8M"]Foghat - Drivin' Wheel (Vinyl)      - YouTube[/ame]

Alice In Chains - No Excuses

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alPG7mj8htQ"]Alice in Chains - No Excuses (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

North Korea Party Rock Anthem:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJNBfBr-OGU"]North Korea Party Rock Anthem ft. Kim Jong Il      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Touch Of Grey - Grateful Dead


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8zCANDDO70"]Grateful Dead - Touch Of Grey [Lyrics]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Twice As Hard - The Black Crowes

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AujbbGfj2U"]The Black Crowes - Twice As Hard      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNVLRPSEVaE&feature=player_detailpage"]Berlin - The Metro      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

'nite.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKweZEKPSqw"]On The Turning Away - Pink Floyd      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbkz_3lO3c"]In The Arms Of an Angel - Sarah McLaughlin      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHooH4464dQ"]Sarah McLachlan - I Will Remember You [Official Music Video]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXAWBxowDFs&feature=player_detailpage"]Jean Luc Ponty-The Gift of Time      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

muleman said:


> *Shadows Of The Night - Pat Benatar*
> 
> Shadows Of The Night - Pat Benatar - YouTube


 
Thats a good one


----------



## Tweeker

Just one more,
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e27G_aLCKM&feature=player_detailpage"]Phoebe Snow - "Something Real (Original Version)"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tiredretired

Adele 21 CD.   Picked up used for a buck and a half.  Good CD.


----------



## Ironman

*Saving Abel*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCWg4S5jANs"]Saving Abel-Bringing Down The Giant Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Korn*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK8YSsjIaDs"]Korn Feat. Skrillex - 'Get Up' music video      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Korn*



Ironman said:


> Korn Feat. Skrillex - 'Get Up' music video      - YouTube


 I love Korn.. corn too.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSJXle3LP_Q"]Korn - Coming Undone      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

My darling Jackson Browne- Running On Empty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2QO34rcZIs"]Jackson Browne - Running On Empty      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

i could put this on nitely.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY0_oVV29PM"]the pretenders -  I'll stand by you ( video )      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrojrDCI02k"]Pink Floyd - Breathe      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain - Teenage Dirtbag:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw8ZDwdyHJQ&feature=player_embedded"]Teenage Dirtbag - The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain - BBC Proms      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*The Black Keys*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCIDkFI7ew"]The Black Keys - Gold On The Ceiling [Official Video]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpqT8VkG_Mc&feature=player_detailpage"]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Couldn't Stand the Weather      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

and my sound is working great, thank God. lol
Nice tune Tweeker.


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qVPNONdF58"]Blind Melon - No Rain      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Brother Caine*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGeqQKqcKrA"]Brother Cain "And Fools Shine On"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Brother Caine*



Ironman said:


> Brother Cain "And Fools Shine On"      - YouTube



They're GREAT.
They've got 'that' sound.


----------



## pirate_girl

*George Harrison "It Don't Come Easy" Demo For Ringo Starr   *



Doc posted this before..diff video tho.
I think it's worth posting again.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjd7vQOcuQI"]George Harrison "It Don't Come Easy" Demo For Ringo Starr      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjd7vQOcuQI"][/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4W0AiPXFWg&feature=player_detailpage"]Dio - Holy Diver      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FPcA7rNbTs"]Thunderstruck - US Army Aviation      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Blue on Black*

*Kenny Wayne Shepherd*. Married to Mel Gibson's eldest daughter, Hannah.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SPHpIcBCl4"]Kenny Wayne Shepherd "Blue On Black" Live      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Blue on Black*



Ironman said:


> *Kenny Wayne Shepherd*. Married to Mel Gibson's eldest daughter, Hannah.
> 
> Kenny Wayne Shepherd "Blue On Black" Live      - YouTube




Best KWS tune ever!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Fleetwood Mac "the Dance"

Go Your Own Way
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8Ojjn35kP8"]Go Your Own Way  -  Fleetwood Mac  -  1997      - YouTube[/ame]

I'm So Afraid

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QUvD4mDvo0"]Fleetwood Mac - I'm So Afraid (Live, 1997)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0bkGgFFh5E&feature=player_detailpage"]Rockin' Gypsies - Willie Royal and Lotus Fire      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Logical Song- Supertramp

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3JVfxluFU"]"The Logical Song" (Supertramp) written and composed by Roger Hodgson      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Argent*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ"]Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Great tune!


----------



## Dargo

A movie star who has now tried singing and, IMHO, has a heck of a good voice!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vId_4r925o"]Kate Winslet singing[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Allman Brothers*

If you enjoy the Allman Brothers and have a few minutes, this is a sweet jam.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9ZubobGMLs"]The Allman Brothers Band - Mountain Jam ( At Fillmore East, 1971 )      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JenKennings

maybe this has been posted already.....maybe not............

Rita Hayworth dance movie bites... helluva editing job !

http://www.flixxy.com/rita-hayworth-dancing-to-stayin-alive.htm


----------



## TJE

JenKennings said:


> maybe this has been posted already.....maybe not............
> 
> Rita Hayworth dance movie bites... helluva editing job !
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/rita-hayworth-dancing-to-stayin-alive.htm



That is the coolest thing I have seen in awhile. Thanks.


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPhWfSeMYHA"]Cows With Guns Animation Cartoon - Song by Dana Lyons      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuBZXcFCnnM&feature=player_detailpage"]Entomononi by Shaman's Dream      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

a fave since i was in my mid-teens~ seems to apply all too much nowadays-
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGdoqsuiN8"]Tool - Ænema      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Seriously, I am listening to 98.9 -The Bear.

Now an ad for Freedom Firearms/Angie in Fort Wayne Indiana.

Now.. 
Bush- Machinehead

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1b95Hyi9-0"]bush - Machinehead - Sixteen Stone Import      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSd3yys69AE&feature=player_detailpage"]Led Zeppelin - Houses Of The Holy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

just one more

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-BYZRGbSrA&feature=player_detailpage"]Canned Heat - Going Up The Country      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Mana, _La Chula_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKOhdsNvnho"]la chula Mana      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JenKennings

Two of my favorite Kristofferson offerings............

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFVbVIkT8DQ"]KRIS KRISTOFFERSON 0001      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlwP2jFBKgw"]When I Loved Her - Kris Kristofferson      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Concrete Blonde - Joey:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdpTcvSn8HQ&feature=player_embedded"]Concrete Blonde - Joey      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

muley's song-
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VAp62IfXkI"]WEIRD AL AMISH PARADISE      - YouTube[/ame]

i'm addicted to it.


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nUz34iQDuU"]Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know - Uncensored Version      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

now my song.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwdTcoUHfkw"]bread aubrey - YouTube[/ame]

then another luv. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKjJsM5AuIs"]PINK FLOYD - ON THE TURNING AWAY      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*               Forgot I had this in the cd player in the Prius.

Diana Krall - I've Grown Accustomed To His Face   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1YigrMCBTE"]Diana Krall - I've Grown Accustomed To His Face      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JenKennings

I've had my Cat Stevens box in all day..........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q29YR5-t3gg&feature=BFa&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DHKaFY9gNIjPHBRF79QbbS"]Cat Stevens - Father and Son Original      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Staind*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbfsFR0s-_A"]Staind - For You      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smoochy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWVnZAJaq4Q"]Jack Johnson - You And Your Heart[/ame]


----------



## bczoom

Never heard of Jack Johnson but it sounds a lot like Big and Rich at the beginning.  Cool.

That said, B&R's videos are much better but they have lots of $$$.

The best music video of all time (at least for Country music)
Save a horse, ride a cowboy.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt0_oPPK6eA"]Big & Rich - Save A Horse [Ride A Cowboy] (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Aerosmith -  I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing Lyrics*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss0kFNUP4P4&feature=related"]Aerosmith -  I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*It's Your Love - Tim Mcgraw && Faith Hill (lyrics)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQQMJ2u6fGE&feature=related"]It's Your Love - Tim Mcgraw && Faith Hill (lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smoochy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtFBRJFN3p8"]Frank Sinatra - Fly Me To The Moon (In Other Words)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

In The Evening- Led Zeppelin

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg6MIuXrFf8"]In The Evening by Led Zeppelin      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Police - Wrapped Around Your Finger

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVVkrdOYV0Y"]Wrapped around you Finger -  The Police      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

My Darkest Days - Casual Sex:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i87uV7dqdIc"]My Darkest Days "Casual Sex"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smoochy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgVfjXA_QY0"]Queens Of The Stone Age - 3's & 7's[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Chambers Brothers- Time Has Come Today

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHfB63ln1Ig"]The Chambers Brothers - Time Has Come Today      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smoochy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLJf9qJHR3E"]Mumford & Sons Little Lion Man[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO2fMw7Cifg"]Zac Brown Band & Gregg Allman - Midnight Rider      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Great tune! Been a long time since I heard that one.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nick Lowe - Cruel To Be Kind

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeYXp83g1sQ"]Nick Lowe - Cruel To Be Kind - 45 RPM      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLiLSRKms30&feature=player_embedded"]Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm actually listening to a local oldies station tonight.
They'd played that Nick Lowe tune.
Now it's On The Dock Of The Bay..Otis Redding
http://streema.com/radios/Hot_99.7_WKSD


----------



## pirate_girl

The Lovin' Spoonful - Daydream..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9oQE0HZLoo"]The Lovin' Spoonful - Daydream      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I Wonder What She's Doing Tonight- Tommy Boyce/Bobby Hart

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxDOnQfzQF8"]I wonder what she's doing tonight - Tommy Boyce and Bobby Hart - HQ      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ambrosia- Biggest Part Of Me

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOm0Dq_kKNU"]Ambrosia - Biggest Part of Me (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Some of the ones they are playing suck.

I like this one!

Grand Funk Railroad- Bad Time

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsDMxWgPQcg"]Grand Funk Railroad - Bad Time      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

My Baby Does the Hanky Panky.. pass..
lol


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> Some of the ones they are playing suck.
> 
> I like this one!
> 
> Grand Funk Railroad- Bad Time
> 
> Grand Funk Railroad - Bad Time      - YouTube



 I don't think those vintage songs will ever get old. 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1C2lbGwcHE[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nope, I really like that one


----------



## Ironman

*Mason*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwlkIQGwPpw"]Mason - Golden Sails [1971 Hard Rock / Psych US]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Mason*



Ironman said:


> Mason - Golden Sails [1971 Hard Rock / Psych US]      - YouTube



That's a beautiful and gentle song Ironman.
Thank you for posting it.


----------



## 300 H and H

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV_oaJAyJBQ&feature=related

Just seems right this A.M...


----------



## muleman RIP

Good tune Kirk.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nathan Jones - The Supremes 
seriously I am! lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaYtCT82gVM"]Nathan Jones   The Supremes      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Who - Love Reign O'er Me
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw"]THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign  O'er me"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*               Rare Earth Get Ready 1973   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFBLYuM7y4g&feature=related"]Rare Earth Get Ready 1973      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Fairygirl

"I Knew I Loved You" by Savage Garden


----------



## muleman RIP

*Spirit In The Sky - Norman Greenbaum*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6TFW1F6oY0&feature=related"]Spirit In The Sky - Norman Greenbaum      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Heart - Crazy On You (live 1977) *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gpNqB4dnT4&feature=related"]Heart - Crazy On You (live 1977)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Rockin Pipes
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS7Q2uF_dE4&feature=related"]HELLBOUND TRAIN   RED HOT CHILLI PIPERS   SUMMERFEST JUNE 30 2012      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Korn*

Another brick in the wall

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvskSSY-0YE"]KoRn-Another brick in the wall (pt. 1,2,3) lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Triumph - Magic Power

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb8VGPHA_sc"]Triumph - Magic Power      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

80s night.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHoPYLQvnQM"]Slade- Run Runaway      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w"]Golden earring - Twilight zone      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Taproot*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBrX-z4fx5A"]Taproot Calling HD (Official music video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Allman Brothers -Melissa

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR5PX-4pcno"]The Allman Brothers Band - Melissa (Lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Free For All - Uncle Ted

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JUqpJeIUAE"]Ted Nugent - Free For All (Studio Version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_5U0M9ErGA"]black crowes - she talks to angels      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Fairygirl

"Someone Like You" By Adele. That song is so haunting...and addicting!


----------



## Catavenger

I bought this  gizmo to convert cassette tapes (I have a bunch of oldies) to a  computer file so I am listening to Mike & the Mechanics while I record it to the laptop.


----------



## Ironman

*Donovan*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqhxK_g9mrA"]Hurdy Gurdy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Listening to Nights With Alice Cooper.
He just played Woman From Tokyo.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvkvjummb7g"]Deep Purple Woman From Tokyo      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Fastway*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5_oPyavUaw"]Fastway - Say What You Will (Stereo)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Theory Of A Deadman - Bitch Came Back:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXieR34Gy3I"]Theory of a Deadman - "Bitch Came Back"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Goodbye Stranger- Supertramp

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjoLRQthxds"]goodbye stranger - supertramp      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Doobie Brothers-What a fool believes*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VZ5DfCY6kY"]The Doobie Brothers-What a fool believes      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bob Seger - Roll Me Away*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfbBw-YMBeQ&feature=related"]Bob Seger - Roll Me Away     From the album "The Distance" 1982      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs&feature=related"]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k&feature=related"]Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Mr. Mister - Broken Wings*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4&feature=related"]Mr. Mister - Broken Wings      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Waylon Jennings - Good Hearted Woman *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvlE14cM-zk"]Waylon Jennings - Good Hearted Woman      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Merle Haggard -- Are The Good Times Really Over*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFHJ41ktt3Q&feature=related"]Merle Haggard -- Are The Good Times Really Over      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*               Merle Haggard; Johnny Cash - Sing Me Back Home   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zELoZDC_6oE&feature=related"]Merle Haggard; Johnny Cash - Sing Me Back Home      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*George Strait & Allan Jackson-Murder on Music Row   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK1Vrur_ewM&feature=related"]George Strait & Allan Jackson-Murder on Music Row      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Alabama - Song of the South*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch1WYOAUOF4&feature=related"]Alabama - Song of the South (Chevy)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDl3iUo__dY"]"Runaway Train" w/lyrics ~Soul Asylum      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrT-zcJJ-jI"]The Clarks - Penny On The Floor      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

luvs said:


> The Clarks - Penny On The Floor      - YouTube


 ............ Super band LIVE!


----------



## luvs

b. dog-- u rock!


----------



## pirate_girl

Stevie Wonder (on the oldies station)

Higher Ground

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3I41ULN2m0"]Stevie Wonder - Higher Ground ("Innervisions")      - YouTube[/ame]

Superstition

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8HlHpACXyw"]Stevie Wonder - Superstition      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Beatles!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iim6s8Ea_bE"]The Beatles - I Want To Hold Your Hand      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWTLINTfVUo"]The Beatles We Can Work It Out (2009 Stereo Remaster)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

a usual

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e3m_T-NMOs"]Neil Young - After The Gold Rush      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dobie Gray - Drift Away
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr_eVcCAUXo"]Dobie gray- drift away      - YouTube[/ame]

The Hollies - The Air That I Breathe

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBqkxDvbHs"]The Hollies  - The Air That I Breathe      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Levon - Elton John
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vke6sYTxgJA"]Levon By Elton John Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]
v
v
http://streema.com/radios/Hot_99.7_WKSD


----------



## pirate_girl

The Zombies - She's Not There

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QojlKXob73o"]The Zombies - She's Not There 1965 Home Video      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* The Miracles　－  Love Machine   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E9P_2_Fx3Y"]The Miracles　－  Love Machine      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*               "My Girl" - The Temptations   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P1x7Yy9CXI&feature=related"]"My Girl" - The Temptations      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* John Denver - Annie´s Song   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGS263lGsQ"]John Denver - AnnieÂ´s Song      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Flyleaf*

Such a pretty voice!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWIADZKU9dw"]Flyleaf - I'm So Sick      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Glenn9643

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEuTdRrO7BE"]Michael Grimm *Epic CD - You Don't Know Me*      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

garbage- queer


----------



## Ironman

*Live*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNrQOUtXYOo"]Live - I Alone      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Shinedown - Unity

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-jzeZbS4sQ"]SHINEDOWN - Unity (Official Video HD)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Incubus - Dig:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMsZ6wkZWhA&feature=player_embedded"]Incubus - Dig      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (Full Album)   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3wg9UQxU5k&feature=related"]The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (Full Album)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Art Of Dying - Sorry

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frfepUteG70"]Art of Dying - Sorry      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Tin Man*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtyKcDKU5oU"]America Tin Man      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Tin Man*



Ironman said:


> America Tin Man      - YouTube





Riverside

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3msTQV81yY"]America - Riverside      - YouTube[/ame]


Here

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lirxn0zoAWA"]America - Here      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

David Bowie -America:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS4ZW6f89QI"]David Bowie - America @ Concert For New York City      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

America- Never Found The Time

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPWG8-mznWI"]America - Never Found the Time      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Ventura Highway*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ha-ZsGxCb8&feature=player_embedded"]America - Ventura Highway      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

David Bowie - This Is Not America:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3osvs63aPUs"]David Bowie - This Is Not America      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bread!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj_kH4k8AZ4"]David Gates & Bread - Let Your Love Go [HQ]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I52eefwAKDE"]Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over Live (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Simon & Garfunkel - Scarborough Fair:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BakWVXHSug"]Simon & Garfunkel - Scarborough Fair (Full Version) Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*10 Years*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCbkeUxkbYc"]10 Years - Fix Me      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Dimebag Darrell*

*Happy Birthday Dimebag Darrell!* 

(August 20, 1966 – December 8, 2004)
Founding member of Pantera and Damageplan. ​ 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWChhdIgT6Q"]Pantera - Planet Caravan (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLGUB9sSJEE"]Damageplan - Pride      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smoochy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8igCIXnaPPY]Dave Matthews Band - Shake Me Like A Monkey [/ame]


----------



## TJE

Peter Gabriel - Shock The Monkey:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo9riZYUpTw"]Peter Gabriel - Shock the Monkey (HQ music video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Dimebag Darrell*



Ironman said:


> *Happy Birthday Dimebag Darrell!*
> 
> (August 20, 1966 – December 8, 2004)
> Founding member of Pantera and Damageplan. ​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWChhdIgT6Q Damageplan - Pride      - YouTube


----------



## Fairygirl

Adele "Set Fire To The Rain"

Beautiful song


----------



## Smoochy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTXqR1nsEMo]Jack Johnson - Taylor[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Fair To Midland*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsDJih0yYgk"]Fair To Midland "Musical Chairs" official video / Album July 12th      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Barenaked Ladies - Every Subway Car

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMyFpddfjC0"]Barenake Ladies- Every Subway Car      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Time to put your rock socks on .............. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB_JQWX9uOE"]Black Country Communion "Burn" Live Over Europe      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I love them Doggie!!



Slash - Back From Cali

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7JaeCDyFQk"]Slash - Back From Cali (from "Made In Stoke" DVD & Blu-ray)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Bark at the Moon*



Big Dog said:


> Time to put your rock socks on ..............
> Black Country Communion "Burn" Live Over Europe      - YouTube


 New Deep Purple! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwX_4QXuGtc"]Shadows Fall - Bark At The Moon (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Bark at the Moon*



Ironman said:


> New Deep Purple!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwX_4QXuGtc



Same Glenn Hughes .............


----------



## TJE

Jamey Johnson - In Color:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qGnYgURrYs"]Jamie Johnson - In Color      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Shinedown - Miracle ........... not the official video cause there ain't one out yet. Great tune with a neat indie video!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBa9k_Gqa8k"]Mass Effect 3 :: Shinedown - Miracle Music Video      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Frank Zappa & Steve Vai - Black Napkins
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzZohsi0nXc&feature=related"]FRANK ZAPPA & STEVE VAI - Black Napkins      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUccrq9aylM"]Red Hot Chilli Pipers - PigJigs      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*AIC*

The only band I regret not seeing when I had the chance.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_GPxe91hWE"]Alice in Chains - Nutshell      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Puddle of Mudd - Control


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeDnjCOLgDU"]Puddle Of Mudd - Control (with lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Days Of The New- Touch, Peel And Stand
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Jvi3Yh3dzs"]touch, peel and stand lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

STP- Big Empty
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv5LEdLZJqk"]Stone Temple Pilots-Big Empty (album version)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smoochy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-58-36lSqG4]Bulls On Parade - Rage Against The Machine[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*PAT BENATAR - Hell Is for Children (live 1980)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaVANeL_74A&feature=related"]PAT BENATAR - Hell Is for Children (live 1980)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*For Mr. Neil Armstrong*

Man On The Moon - REM

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOzUZDL5ngs"]R.E.M. - Man On The Moon - 720p HD      - YouTube[/ame]

Everyone's Gone To The Moon - Jonathan King 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEOvou30T_I"]Everyone's Gone To The Moon - Jonathan King (1965)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CityGirl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4JFqfqIPKA"]The Smithereens-A Girl Like You      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bob Dylan - Shelter From The Storm (Live)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnY18LRYRhQ&feature=related"]Bob Dylan - Shelter From The Storm (Live)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Neil Young and Bob Dylan - Helpless + Knockin' on Heaven's Door 1975*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sDGTZRdQdw&feature=related"]Neil Young and Bob Dylan - Helpless + Knockin' on Heaven's Door 1975      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*               Go Rest High On That Mountain- Vince Gill*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szsH1R-9Di8&feature=related"]Go Rest High On That Mountain- Vince Gill      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*The Firm*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDjRFTIhxnA"]The Firm - Satisfaction Guaranteed (HQ music video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

CityGirl said:


> The Smithereens-A Girl Like You      - YouTube





Ironman said:


> The Firm - Satisfaction Guaranteed (HQ music video)      - YouTube




Whoo hoo you two!!


----------



## JEV

*It's hard to kiss the lips...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=pjkLf_X88WM&vq=medium


----------



## muleman RIP

*Alison Krauss + Union Station - When You Say Nothing at All 2002 Video Live  stereo  widescreen*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJpQIYw-yXM"]Alison Krauss + Union Station - When You Say Nothing at All 2002 Video Live  stereo  widescreen      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Little River Band - Home On Monday

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25P5GMdVzSs"]Home On Monday - Little River Band      - YouTube[/ame]

The Other Guy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFPrJ7OSSD0"]Little River Band - The Other Guy [ HQ ]      - YouTube[/ame]

Cool Change

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1Jkmm2irYc"]Cool Change with Lyrics - Little River Band      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BRGTold

Some .willy..maybe not....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJXjt5D4zY&feature=related..:hammer::w00t2:


----------



## pirate_girl

BRGTold said:


> Some .willy..maybe not....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJXjt5D4zY&feature=related..:hammer::w00t2:


I'd smoke weed with Willie..


----------



## muleman RIP

There was a bit going around in the arena when we saw him last year.


----------



## muleman RIP

*               Rolling Stones - Not Fade Away*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juEeau5nHVU&feature=related"]Rolling Stones - Not Fade Away [Excellent(-) quality]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Tom Jones and Janis Joplin - Raise your hand (1969)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXlP7PyaHdA&feature=related"]Tom Jones and Janis Joplin - Raise your hand (1969)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*RICK DERRINGER - Rock & Roll Hoochie Koo (1973)   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdHnGyU1yJQ&feature=related"]RICK DERRINGER - Rock & Roll Hoochie Koo (1973)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Carly- Haven't Got Time For The Pain

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a43sIBdKU8"]Carly Simon - Haven't Got Time For The Pain (Remastered)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Stone Sour*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-pXD0FXLQ8"]Stone Sour - Bother      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Stone Sour*



Ironman said:


> Stone Sour - Bother      - YouTube





My chune..

Grace Potter & The Nocturnals- Apologies

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyGtOIGnkfA"]Grace Potter - Apologies / HQ Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Kinks- I'm Not Like Everybody Else

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52EQhgZ4vLQ"]The Kinks - I'm Not Like Everybody Else (Live)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD9xK9smth4"]Hole - Doll Parts      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Rage*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNzIKoAy2pk"]Rage Against The Machine: Killing In The Name      - YouTube[/ame]

​ 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze0NIevOFzc"]Metalachi - Killing in the Name of      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Catavenger

Oldies station


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Rage*



Ironman said:


> ​
> Metalachi - Killing in the Name of      - YouTube


----------



## muleman RIP

*Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home - 1969*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUW1SGF7bR8"]Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home - 1969      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Cream - Badge   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeGyQIgvSV0&feature=related"]Cream - Badge      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* The Who- Baba O'Riley1971*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8_Pf144Qmg&feature=related"]The Who- Baba O'Riley1971 Official Video Video [HQ]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Who - Behind Blue Eyes 1975*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkLI121OBms&feature=related"]The Who - Behind Blue Eyes 1975      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Animals - Don't let me be misunderstood (HQ) *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vstNm5xzuKM&feature=related"]The Animals - Don't let me be misunderstood (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smoochy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcHKOC64KnE]Go With The Flow - Queens Of The Stone Age[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YtNu_T5cEs"]The Dead Weather - Will There Be Enough Water? (United Record Pressing)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TFF - Shout

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9k8NNhWcjw"]Tears For Fears - Shout      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Audioslave*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVXIK1xCRpY"]Audioslave - Show Me How To Live      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Old rock tunes..

AC/DC-- For Those About To Rock

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUlnBGkmKnc&feature=related"]【HD】 AC/DC For Those About To Rock （We Salute You）      - YouTube[/ame]

Whole Lotta Rosie
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8fZeaUHsjw"]AC/DC - Whole Lotta Rosie      - YouTube[/ame]

Queen- FBG

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnetHjDi6Fc"]Fat Bottomed Girls Queen      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

'Floyd.. Learning To Fly

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX6iXYwOM8k"]Pink Floyd: Learning To Fly!  [HD 1080p 24Bit 96kHz PCM Digital WideScreen]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Out Of Tears- the 'Stones

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91KmtnsUtw8"]OUT OF TEARS THE ROLLING STONES      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*BILLY OCEAN - When The Going Gets Tough, The Tough Get Going*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg3vzl_VwLc&feature=related"]BILLY OCEAN - When The Going Gets Tough, The Tough Get Going      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Daryl Hall & John Oates - Maneater *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbevQH1B9ic&feature=related"]Daryl Hall & John Oates - Maneater (Lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Phil Collins - Easy Lover   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnDYattQH3Y&feature=related"]Phil Collins - Easy Lover      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Tears For Fears - "Everybody Wants To Rule The World" - ORIGINAL VIDEO*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST86JM1RPl0&feature=related"]Tears For Fears - "Everybody Wants To Rule The World" - ORIGINAL VIDEO      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Howard Jones - No One Is To Blame

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2V3SNrkpp0&feature=related"]Howard Jones - No One Is To Blame      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Neil Young- Four Strong Winds 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTMMS88gi6c"]Neil Young - Four Strong Winds [w/ lyrics]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Nice Neil tune. First I ever heard it.


----------



## pirate_girl

My son Jeff told me about this band.
I like their sound.


Keane - Silenced By The Night 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HrV_B0qrdY"]Keane - Silenced By The Night      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CityGirl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLZKtlGloqk"]Fly Me Courageous ~ Drivin N Cryin      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOnkaZjFHss"]Straight to Hell_DrivinNCryin.wmv      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLbjrvVf1Xk"]Girl Interrupted - Downtown ( Inocencia Interrumpida)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Whiter Shade of Pale - Annie Lennox

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJIVz9nYx7I"]Whiter Shade of Pale - Annie Lennox - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I watched an old chick flick, Muriel's Wedding- this afternoon, so have been humming these tunes most of the day 

Waterloo-ABBA
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U4kDzwZAMk"]Muriel's Wedding - Waterloo - YouTube[/ame]

The Tide Is High - Blondie
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq7pKQoIVUQ"]Blondie - The Tide Is High - YouTube[/ame]

Happy Together - The Turtles

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv85y08aA2w"]THE TURTLES - Happy Together (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Chris Daughtry- What About Now

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXaBRUPzWOs"]Chris Daughtry- What about now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Commadores*

Sunday morning tunes...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE"]Commodores - Sail On - YouTube[/ame]

and was listening to this 8 year old last night. She's pretty good.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1jl5eALTjg"]8 Year Old Girl Play Stratosphere Metal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Doobies- Another Park, Another Sunday

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpRa_abeA-w"]The Doobie Brothers - "Another Park, Another Sunday" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

No Matter What- Badfinger

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwbTHl6C56U"]Badfinger - No Matter What - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Commadores*



Ironman said:


> Sunday morning tunes...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE



Listening to oldies radio today 

Smokey Robinson and The Miracles - Tears Of A Clown

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2E_RSJAhYU"]The Tears Of A Clown - YouTube[/ame]

Small Faces - Itchycoo Park 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM3zyq4D6Ig"]Small Faces - Itchycoo Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Gary Lewis and The Playboys
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9ntCcf9Ewk"]Gary Lewis and The Playboys - She's Just My Style - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicago- 25 or 6 to 4

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SgUkwtcfbE"]Chicago - 25 or 6 to 4 - YouTube[/ame]

Feelin' Stronger Every Day

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoEsMdBzISo&feature=related"]Chicago - Feelin' Stronger Every Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Catchy tune.  Upbeat lyrics.  




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0"]PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) M/V - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cWqC6WZ_0Y&feature=player_detailpage"]Orange Crush- R.E.M. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

that's a good one Tweeker!


----------



## Tweeker

Thanks, I am happy to share.  
Tweeker


----------



## pirate_girl

Continuing on with the oldies.
I've had the stereo on 99.7 all day.

Ain't Too Proud To Beg - The Temptations

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBCpcSvxYeo"]The Temptations  '' Ain't Too Proud To Beg '' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Seals and Crofts- Hummingbird/Live- California Jam '74

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q97QecyanZw"]Seals and Crofts / Hummingbird / 1974 California Jam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Brain damage/ Eclipse - Pink Floyd*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRBz2VbSN8g"]Brain damage/ Eclipse - Pink Floyd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

Almost like a garage type band still trying to get started.  I think they just got signed by some minor label rather than being completely self funded.  If you like them, please pass on their music.  I met both of them and listened to them live.  Very nice and humble people and I love their music.  I find it relaxing.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcaKzBC5RJM"]Angel of Death[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok2E4eWW1Tc"]LA River[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* Dire Straits & Eric Clapton - Sultans Of Swing   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jxsnIRpy2E&feature=related"]Dire Straits & Eric Clapton - Sultans Of Swing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Santana & Clapton - Jingo*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAf3gqdCrDs&feature=related"]Santana & Clapton - Jingo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Another oldie! lol

Tower Of Power - So Very Hard To Go

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg-n07PJqU0"]SO VERY HARD TO GO {TOWER OF POWER} - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I was looking for vids of the '78 California Jam earlier.
When my brother was stationed in San Diego, he and some buddies had leave and attended it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-ZphPSSXR8"]STEVIE NICKS! EBONY EYES! CAL JAM 78! IN CONCERT - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCJux_7W2i8"]Ted Nugent - Cat Scratch Fever ('78) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Bob Dylan - Desolation Row:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA9ZR8ykRow&feature=related"]Bob Dylan - Desolation Row (Album Version) - YouTube[/ame]

Positively 4th Street:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhr_umSnZH4&feature=related"]Bob Dylan - Positively 4th Street (original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Florence and The Machine - Dog Days Are Over:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNNrGbs2GIo"]Jenyne Butterfly - 2011 Pole Convention [Best Pole Dance Ever By Jenyne Butterfly 2011] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Funkadelic*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elCC5JKmh54"]Funkadelic - Maggot Brain HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Richard Wright*

*RIP Richard Wright* 

July 28 1943 – September 15 2008, founding member of Pink Floyd 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9GAAgoRWV8"]Tribute to Richard Wright - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Stone Temple Pilots-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lZgHdOU-ko"]Wicked Garden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Stone Temple Pilots-
> 
> Wicked Garden - YouTube


 
good tune PG,needed ME some late night STP


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks.
It's one of my favourites.
And yes.. so did I. lol


----------



## Ironman

*Ween*

I'm trying to learn to like country music... 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7M3EEHYkJ0"]Ween Piss up a Rope - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Gavin DeGraw- Sweeter

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlATjJrm0gU"]Gavin DeGraw - Sweeter (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Old Pet Shop Boys tune--

Always loved this song..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiNeRHZMGH0"]West End Girls - Pet Shop Boys lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

One of my favorites 
Tweeker


----------



## pirate_girl

Rod Stewart- Handbags And Gladrags

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkHF-XBCrMo"]Rod Stewart-Handbags And The Gladrags-Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Stereophonics version--- Yep, like it better!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1zPdhqyWBA"]Stereophonics - Handbags and Gladrags (lyrics in Description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Meetwood Flac *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZeTlMpnfHk"]Fleetwood Mac hypnotized - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

In honour of Talk Like A Pirate Day..

Jimmy.. A Pirate Looks At 40. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZHNSrl9KsU"]Jimmy Buffett - A Pirate Looks At Forty 2005 [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luKmSLXukaw&feature=related"]The Ass Hole Song [/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Bill Withers*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVy5yOs0NSA"]Bill Withers - Use me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

The Lawrence Welk Show, Salute to the Big Bands.   UNC has it on their channel.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Bill Withers*



Ironman said:


> Bill Withers - Use me - YouTube



Damn good tune.
DAMN good tune...


----------



## pirate_girl

Steppenwolf- Magic Carpet Ride
http://www.wksd997.com/

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3krjPWs_7E"]Magic Carpet Ride  --  Steppenwolf  -- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Morning Starshine- Oliver


----------



## pirate_girl

Bee Gees- Fanny (Be Tender With My Love)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-xswkvOytU"]BEE GEES ~ FANNY [BE TENDER WITH MY LOVE] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Shpongle*



pirate_girl said:


> Damn good tune.
> DAMN good tune...



Yeah, that's a damn good chune aint it. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPIbLcPiG9s"]Shpongle - Shpongle Spores - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Holiday - The Bee Gees

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJmRdE3WBgE"]The Bee Gees- 'Holiday' - YouTube[/ame]

dee dee dee dee dee dee.. dee dee Deeeeeeh dee dee-- dee dee..


----------



## Ironman

*Mad Season*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UN69mdxUqc"]Mad Season - Wake Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ4_eH_DBSc&feature=fvst"]Dire Straits - Tunnel of Love HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DRXUoxfNPQ0

Never too old for this one 
Tweeker


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman

*Texas Hippie Coalition*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc6VANCNMjo"]Texas Hippie Coalition - Turn It Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Texas Hippie Coalition*



Ironman said:


> Texas Hippie Coalition - Turn It Up - YouTube



Gosh, that Big Dad Ritch is something else.
The more I hear of this band, the more I like them.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Dire Straits - Walk of Life [Wembley -85 ~ HD]   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=087Bv3p4KLQ"]Dire Straits - Walk of Life [Wembley -85 ~ HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*AIC*



pirate_girl said:


> Gosh, that Big Dad Ritch is something else.
> The more I hear of this band, the more I like them.



Yeah, they isn't bad! 
Can't remember where I stumbled onto them, but I like them too. I'm craving new stuff lately I guess... But, then again, some songs never get old.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2_hNCu4iak"]Alice in Chains -Nutshell (Home made music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: AIC*



Ironman said:


> Yeah, they isn't bad!
> Can't remember where I stumbled onto them, but I like them too. I'm craving new stuff lately I guess... But, then again, *some songs never get old.*
> 
> Alice in Chains -Nutshell (Home made music video) - YouTube




No, they don't.. 

*Nothing Safe *.....omg.. what tunes..

Man In The Box

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VQWDWrXSeI"]Alice In Chains - Man In The Box [Video Uncensored Lyrics Music] - YouTube[/ame]

Rooster

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gHiR1xeOSs"]Alice In Chains-Rooster - YouTube[/ame]

Down In A Hole *
 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v67LpSz6Ck"]Alice In Chains- Down In a Hole Album-Dirt - YouTube[/ame]

No Excuses *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alPG7mj8htQ"]Alice in Chains - No Excuses (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


I Stay Away *
 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKV1UxLJD-Y"]Alice In Chains - I Stay Away (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

Get Born Again

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHcXGfPaFVI"]Alice In Chains - Get Born Again (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Little Feat - Mellow Down Easy:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYjtHLeLP7M"]Little Feat   Mellow Down Easy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Little Feat - Mellow Down Easy:
> Little Feat   Mellow Down Easy - YouTube






Staind - So Far Away

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjlnljxsxYY"]Staind-So far away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=h8tq0sR4WBc&NR=1


----------



## luvs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=QGh8IIr11vg&feature=endscreen

oh, my~


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=QGh8IIr11vg&feature=endscreen
> 
> oh, my~



cute!
Betcha my Kermie didn't say anything bad.
I wuv him.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLC-WtYTVls&feature=related"]Kermit the jerk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Jessica Rabbit - Why Don't You Do Right:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=yy5THitqPBw


----------



## pirate_girl

63-38 baby!!

Whoo hooo!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZWl2Gp7LPY"]Ohio State Buckeyes-Hang On Sloopy MP3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> cute!
> Betcha my Kermie didn't say anything bad.
> I wuv him.
> Kermit the jerk - YouTube


 
kermit's not the kermit we once knew & luved, lollie.~
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkWXlHm9h00"]kermit sings hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo"]Melissa- Allman brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Teegarden & Van Winkle - God, Love and Rock-N-Roll:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvU6KXOb4JA"]45's - God,Love, And Rock-n-Roll - Teegarden And Van Winkle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Summer Side Of Life- Gordon Lightfoot

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iUcVuCagf0"]Gordon Lightfoot Summer Side Of Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

What Is Life - George Harrison 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XFfUt7HQWM"]What Is Life - George Harrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ19PJ7-SWc"]Mac Miller - Frick Park Market - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3GGN51_pjE"]Mac Miller - Party On Fifth Ave - YouTube[/ame]

pittsburghese, guys~!


----------



## pirate_girl

Aubs, I found another vid of that little precious with Kermit.
What a doll she was.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tykwGuMhjVM"]Classic Sesame Street - Kermit and Joey (#3) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Eric Clapton - Let It Rain

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX3THimXiQ0"]Eric Clapton - Let it rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Love Is The Answer - Utopia
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSOaLugmdSY"]Love Is The Answer - Utopia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Sabbath*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCjspyo-_aI"]Black Sabbath-Wizard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bloody Well Right - Supertramp

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6fzMvn6TF8"]Bloody Well Right - Supertramp [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CityGirl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx2u5uUu3DE"]Bon Jovi - It's My Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CityGirl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O-BwV0DDUY"]Mumford and Sons - Roll Away Your Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

Sharon Van Etten - Magic Chords:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WywIFyWyPTI&feature=branded"]Sharon Van Etten - Magic Chords (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

334


----------



## Cowboy

I Eat Kids Barry Louis Polisar 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bHg2nF71lA"]I Eat Kids   Barry Louis Polisar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Journey
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYaRaRKhi3Y&feature=related"]Journey - Wheel In The Sky *Live 1978* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

OHMMMMM.relaxation .... Zen !! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M3YFK3sJ54&feature=fvwp"]Mongolian Incredible Throat Singing 呼麦 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Tell Me That You don't feel better after Listening to that !!!!!!


----------



## Ironman

*Manfred Mann*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0lFNnlqAWU"]Manfred Mann's Earth Band -  Angels At My Gate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOv9nwuC67Y"]Neil Young - Helpless (Live at Farm Aid 1995) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

RNE228 said:


> Journey
> Journey - Wheel In The Sky *Live 1978* - YouTube






Lights-
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ADWqcqu8Q"]Lights ~ Journey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Elton
Dirty Little Girl..................
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7s1VIMqa0E"]Elton John - Dirty Little Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Circus Maximus*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-aBYqVAYNo"]Circus Maximus - Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

We went for a night sail a few months ago with the club we're in. 

Seeing all the lights come on around the SF Bay, from out on the water was pretty cool. 

First time I saw them live, Day on the Green '83, at sold out Oakland Coliseum, and they played this was really cool too 



pirate_girl said:


> Lights-
> Lights ~ Journey - YouTube


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP-r83SoA0E&feature=related"]Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin' (Live in Houston 1981) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Kind of interesting... Post Greg Rollie concert. Jonathan Cain stays on rhythm guitar, while Steve Perry jumps up on keyboards...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EgeUhMy5mM&feature=related"]Journey - Stone In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Paul Gilbert, John Paul Jones
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi7_8JVZvvk"]Guitar Wars - "Red Rooster" Paul Gilbert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*I like this one.
*

*Journey - Faithfully lyrics   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj__jhmPMgI&feature=related"]Journey - Faithfully lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Pretty talented... I did not realize till recently she did this; I just remember seeing comedy.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfVf7N8CJEA&feature=related"]Charo performs Malagueña - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68M-dgVq7fY&feature=related"]Charo Live at Bally's "Concierto De Aranjuez/Leyenda/Romance De Amor" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Total eclipse of the heart     -Bonnie Tyler-   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af0p3K42NZw&feature=related"]Total eclipse of the heart     -Bonnie Tyler- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Earshot*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1fC2EFSAqQ"]Earshot - Wait (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm not a fan of country music at all really, but one of my patients was listening to T 102.1 today and I heard this.
Liked it! lol

The music more than anything.

Eric Church - Creepin'

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX3YWuQR7P8"]Creepin' :: Eric Church :: Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Taxi*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5dwksSbD34"]Harry Chapin--Taxi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

a beloved comedian, (he swears plenty here so if u dislike cussing u may choose another item to watch) [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBdcKTRpoXI"]Dane Cook - Nothing Fights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Loud Pipes Save Lives

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-1B3FA3U50"]Prydein's Loud Pipes (save lives): Bagpipe Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Pipes, fire, and drums

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAd_E-26l60&feature=related"]Celtica Pipes Rock -  LIVE Teil 1 -  Highlandgames 2011 -  Angelbachtal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir3oV9gxOMk&feature=related"]CELTICA: Atholl Highlanders live in Arizona - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A fitting song for the weather around here.. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiQgDzeJV2s&feature=related"]Association Windy HQ STEREO! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Unreleased Layne Staley*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaixlEt_o0I"]Layne Staley and the Aftervibes ~ Things You Do (Unreleased) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Unreleased Layne Staley*



Ironman said:


> Layne Staley and the Aftervibes ~ Things You Do (Unreleased) - YouTube



There will never be another voice like his.
Thank you Ironman.. GREAT tune.


----------



## pirate_girl

The Who - Going Mobile

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxoO5yrabfc"]The Who-Going Mobile  [*Who's Next*] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Beatles- Revolution.. sloooowed down..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zck8EYdkTw0"]The Beatles - Revolution 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Helmsman38

someone post some Stephenwolf


----------



## TJE

Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xrNaTO1bI"]Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus (Remastered Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

irongoat said:


> someone post some Stephenwolf



here ya go..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4WiyxXpyZc"]Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride 1968 HQ - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMbATaj7Il8"]Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa6xquyj5X0"]Steppenwolf - Rock Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Heart- Oooooooooh Barracuda.....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bt_-R5LInU"]Heart - Barracuda (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peARrQRbgyo"]The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition [Official Video] HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Shame in You*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIwVnkpWIcg"]shame in you a tribute to layne staley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Psssssssst! Ironman..

Rush-------
Closer To The Heart



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDRPtg0kmJU&feature=related"]Rush - Closer To The Heart - YouTube[/ame]

--
More Rush.. God I love this band..

Limelight

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuP9kVUiQbk"]RUSH - Limelight HD - Time Machine Tour 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Steppenwolf 'Snow Blind Friend'   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghd5ZFm5ZmI"]Steppenwolf 'Snow Blind Friend' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rush- Working Man

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul0qlHHvELU"]Rush - Working Man - YouTube[/ame]

Fly By Night

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lpVjXwAfm0"]Rush - Fly By Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*AC/DC - Thunderstruck (Live At Donington)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlHO4V9vWRY"]AC/DC - Thunderstruck (Live At Donington) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Catavenger

Me and Bobby McGee by Janis Joplin via http://upchucky.com/JukeCity/music-room.htm


----------



## pirate_girl

Mudvayne - Scarlet Letters

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYXbLj0OJJY"]Mudvayne - Scarlet Letters - YouTube[/ame]


Hurricane songs..

Neil Young - Like A Hurricane

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHpOHSAMjNU"]Neil Young Like A Hurricane - YouTube[/ame]

Theory Of A Deadman - Hurricane

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itHTvCtOtaw"]Theory Of A Deadman - Hurricane (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

just reliving the glory daze ... Man I miss polyester and big hair !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wZd3h46Nlk"]70's Disco music - Kc and The Sunshine Band - (Shake, shake, shake ) Shake your booty 1976 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_izvAbhExY"]Bee Gees - Stayin' Alive [Version 1] (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5AUm_xaE9A"]Carlos Santana - Samba Pa Ti - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ"]Queen - 'Bohemian Rhapsody' - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVR38mm4Hzg"]queen/ someone to love - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0opKdam5bW8"]Queen - Fat Bottomed Girls - YouTube[/ame]
If you have the time ....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygpf6mxTUeY"]Antonio Vivaldi - The Four Seasons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Gotta add these two . great songs .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=455pOXuJSgc"]Nothing Can Hurt You  by Ricky Skaggs - YouTube[/ame]
This ones for TUBBS , he likes Cats !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZHSIhdYSZY"]Hoyt Axton "Della And The Dealer" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

the dogs like this one ![ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKI21fdR7jg"]tex ritter blood on the saddle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

okay have to make up for that . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_78cdmMR0s"]My Father's Son - Ricky Skaggs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bob Seger - Old time Rock n Roll with lyrics*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62diHTKQ-N8&feature=related"]Bob Seger - Old time Rock n Roll with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

At Nixon's request:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_d_78yAKwI"]Tex Ritter - High Noon (Do not forsake me) 78 RPM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> At Nixon's request:
> Tex Ritter - High Noon (Do not forsake me) 78 RPM - YouTube


Catchy tune there !  2 of the 3 labs favored It !  Forrest was undecided ! 
Gotta post this . 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_78cdmMR0s"]My Father's Son - Ricky Skaggs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaPnOASOWIU"]Dobie Gray. Drift away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

this song isn't too bad either !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bAekG9VwQc"]Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Innocent - Fuel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6Di6qes3ss

All I Wanna Be Is By Your Side _ Peter Frampton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7AASIJ9KEA


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Nq48sHF8M"]The Stone Poneys (feat Linda Ronstadt) - Different Drum (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEF6EPdRuhM"]gov't mule - banks of the deep end - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ohio Polls brought me here.. lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ituP5X7kP64"]The Pretenders - My City Was Gone (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Christmas Tunes*

Almost that time again. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khWvxVEhcMQ"]Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire (The Christmas Song) (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ElfLove

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AptjnW0Erqo"]Flyleaf - New Horizons - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXi1dVphnis"]Flyleaf - "Call You Out" (Audio) - YouTube[/ame] 

I've just ordered their new album  can't wait for it to arrive. I've completely stopped listening to everything else including skindred and enter shikari. now I can honestly say I never thought I would see this day. but flyleaf  so I'm not bothered as long as my CD hurries up, and if it doesn't  lets just say a certain postal delivery service are going to get a well worded letter from me.


----------



## Ironman

*Put a good buzz on*

Friday 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1TpeMt8aF4"]Jonathan Edwards - Shanty (studio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Baker Street*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo"]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Catavenger

Youtube has the full concert Doors Live at the Hollywood bowl. A friend of mine hooked it up so I can play my laptop through my stereo system. Got it blasting out 4 speakers.Oh well neighbor is deaf.


----------



## ElfLove

MY NEW CD GOT HERE 
It took 2 weeks cos I'm in  but it was well worth it now I have it playing I have fallen in love with Flyleaf all over again   I don't think their are any smileys that just show how happy I am


----------



## Ironman

*Mad Season*



ElfLove said:


> MY NEW CD GOT HERE
> It took 2 weeks cos I'm in  but it was well worth it now I have it playing I have fallen in love with Flyleaf all over again   I don't think their are any smileys that just show how happy I am


Cheer up a little. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kWwjWJv-nQ"]Layne Staley Tribute---All Alone by Mad Season - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U"]Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Absolutely beautiful !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcrfvP11Hbo"]Andrea Bocelli- Con te Partiro - YouTube[/ame]

This one , not so much ! But the Guy does have all the moves !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=722VrnV_ZLc"]Finnish Air Guitar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Ironman thanks for the reminder of a great artist . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30"]Dave Mason-We Just Disagree - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqJEOp-QqZc&feature=fvwp"]DAVE MASON - SHOW ME SOME AFFECTION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crXK49f9kQg"]Journey-Don't Stop Believin' (Arnel Pineda) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbU3zdAgiX8"]All I Have To Do Is Dream - Everly Brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Chevy Van*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBNRfZlGatw"]SAMMY JOHNS:  CHEVY VAN (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x52x5hjpD5k"]STOMPIN' AT THE SAVOY (1941) - Charlie Christian live in small club - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcIwXVKQjsQ"]iPad chopping board - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSH0eRKq1lE"]SCOTLAND THE BRAVE ~ PIPES & DRUMS ~ ( HD ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzDMK98bBTQ"]Johnny "Bagpipes" Johnston - Giggles Comedy Agency - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*AIC*

Rotten Apples 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPCF1-9OrDo"]Alice In Chains-Rotten Apple - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Bobaflex*

Sound of Silence


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-1D5N7Bzrk"]BOBAFLEX - THE SOUND OF SILENCE - OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Good ones IM.  

David Bowie's ... Suffagate City performed by Alice in Chains

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx0p2MIO_vo"]Alice in Chains - Suffragette City (1989 Demo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

David Bowie for real this time.  Rebel Rebel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U16Xg_rQZkA"]David Bowie - Rebel Rebel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

and now the original suffragette city by david bowie.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLnPd7lzT4g"]David Bowie - Suffragette city - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

from Aladdin Sane
David Bowie Panic in Detroit   


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf0fmqWS-kI"]David Bowie - Panic In Detroit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Bowie was wild, so here is Lou Reed with a little "Walk on the Wild Side".

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc"]Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

One good song leads to another:

Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil [CoD: Black Ops - Crashsite Mission] 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEgVI-IKpqk"]Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil [CoD: Black Ops - Crashsite Mission] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

One more ...then I gots to get to work.  

The Rolling Stones:  Paint it Black - with Vietnam War footage

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InRDF_0lfHk"]Paint it Black - Vietnam War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Doc said:


> Good ones IM.
> 
> David Bowie's ... Suffagate City performed by Alice in Chains
> 
> Alice in Chains - Suffragette City (1989 Demo) - YouTube





Layne Staley in the band "Class of '99" covering a Pink Floyd song.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53Tkukf46pg"]Alice in Chains - Another Brick In The Wall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Warning in advance - I have what I call a good taste in music, but a lot of you may not agree.    

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svfYFgqBjW0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svfYFgqBjW0[/ame]


----------



## Doc

No one has said to my face but I'm sure folks frown and make funny faces about my taste in music.  But I know what I like.  

I do look forward to listening to what you like PF from across the big pond.  

A commercial playing here covers this song that I had forgot about.

Dave Mason - Bring It On Home To Me (1974) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koid4AEurKo"]Dave Mason - Bring It On Home To Me (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

As always, one good tune leads to another:


Feelin Alright Traffic/Dave Mason Rock & Roll Hall of Fame

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJcIjG9N1Qs"]Feelin Alright  Traffic/Dave Mason Rock & Roll Hall of Fame - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

The best Boom Boom version ever...[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmmCJnWx06Q"]JOHN LEE HOOKER Boom Boom 1983 live! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Oh YEAH!!!!!   GOOD one Fred!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APlPjz9Ry84"]McFly - Love Is Easy - YouTube[/ame]


going soft in my old age


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCScGlX-ajg&list=PLB887EEBF7CDF7B00&index=3&feature=plpp_video"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCScGlX-ajg&list=PLB887EEBF7CDF7B00&index=3&feature=plpp_video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKQaSZXEK2s&feature=BFa&list=PLB887EEBF7CDF7B00"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKQaSZXEK2s&feature=BFa&list=PLB887EEBF7CDF7B00[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDRLZFgEoGw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDRLZFgEoGw[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MtEsrcTTs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MtEsrcTTs[/ame]


----------



## BigAl RIP

Crickets chirping outside ...... Does that count ?? 

OH!! and a couple of cow Elk calling to each other .


----------



## TJE

Rest In Peace. 

Dave Brubeck - Take Five:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2In5a9LDNg"]Take 5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

TJE said:


> Rest In Peace.
> 
> Dave Brubeck - Take Five:
> Take 5 - YouTube



A legend and a legendary piece of music.  Thank you.

RIP Dave.


----------



## luvs

pink floyd. shine on..... [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLKiMbC6s2k"]Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

phish, madison square: http://www.ohkeepahblog.com/2011/12/video-phish-bathtub-gin-122811-madison.html


----------



## Galvatron

Alfie Boe...awesome ....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMLHkbABrC0"]Alfie Boe & Matt Lucas - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo"]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## snowtrac jim

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APtj3EvhfWA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APtj3EvhfWA[/ame]

Possibly the best music videos ever.


----------



## snowtrac jim

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMw-rOIPGkc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMw-rOIPGkc[/ame]

Runner up,in best vid contest.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaOiBKQSWqw&list=AL94UKMTqg-9C91PmBjAbh2Mf14KRUUTtj&shuffle=3967"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaOiBKQSWqw&list=AL94UKMTqg-9C91PmBjAbh2Mf14KRUUTtj&shuffle=3967[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6MIIEJTDjo&list=AL94UKMTqg-9C91PmBjAbh2Mf14KRUUTtj&shuffle=3967"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6MIIEJTDjo&list=AL94UKMTqg-9C91PmBjAbh2Mf14KRUUTtj&shuffle=3967[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

* [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIdnYAkqSes"]Leroy The Redneck Reindeer   [/ame]*


----------



## Bamby

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL3H3971NyQ"]Larry The Cable Guy - Twisted Christmas Carols[/ame]


**[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg81vGuZx7k"]Alabama -  Christmas in Dixie   [/ame]*


----------



## Ironman

my all time fav. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u_c1oyaClU"]White Trash Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Causu Sui*

When I was hiking thru Africa one day some Indians jumped me and forced me to smoke a peace pipe with them and listen to stuff like this. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4zAMHXBgF0"]causa sui -  red valley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Bobaflex*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-1D5N7Bzrk"]BOBAFLEX - THE SOUND OF SILENCE - OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Bobaflex*



Ironman said:


> BOBAFLEX - THE SOUND OF SILENCE - OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube


  Destructively cheeky!


----------



## Galvatron

i am listening to my back and knees grind....if i wiggle i sound like a bottle of pills.


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo"]Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

the beatles  "Something"

Written by George Harrison.  Frank Sinatra called this song the best love song ever.   Saw that and lots more in "George Harrison: Living in the Material World"  2011 Directed by Martin Scorsese.  Very interesting documentary.    

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzkhOmKVW08"]The Beatles - Something - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzs3anrUOyA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzs3anrUOyA[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

This young woman is a member of my shooting group.  She works in the firearms industry and is passionate about empowering women shooters.  She wrote and performed this song:

MAMA PACK HEAT => https://soundcloud.com/julia-obendorf/mama-packs-heat


----------



## luvs

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/sy-14208634/shawn_mullins_lullaby_official_music_video/


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go"]Johnny Cash Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLOth-BuCNY"]Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekC2uJoa42I"]DAD VS. THE THERMOSTAT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ekC2uJoa42I#t=180s

& this. i Dads here must get que-cards when thier babies arrive.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

this guy needs to put out an album, he has a few songs that make me laugh...

the tactical song

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y17PgdpeTlQ"]We Are Tactical - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

*Me And You And A Dog Name BOO*



*Seals & Crofts - We May Never Pass This Way Again *


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur8ftRFb2Ac"]"Ride Like The Wind"[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

I'm nor sure why I'm listing this because in a since it's depressing as hell but it seems it's our chosen destiny.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekytTpFy96o"] [/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekytTpFy96o"]THE EAGLES - The Last Resort[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCca5mPMp9A"]Toto - Africa   [/ame]*


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2x6L7-iNhs"]JAZZ Instrumental Nu Electronic Relaxing Music Romantic Songs Piano for Studying Electro Playlist HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Since I posted the Panic in Detroit thread this song jumps back in my head every time I read that thread title.   
I thought someone else might also think of the song from the title but so far no one posted about it.   


David Bowie, from his Aladin Sane LP   Panic in Detroit.  
The video is from bowies weirder phase but it does explain why he wrote the song and titled it as he did. Yep, he was in Detroit.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXxmIcsmpnQ"]Panic in Detroit-David Bowie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OH yeah

WHY CAN'T I POST A YOUTUBE VID LIGHT I COULD BEFORE???


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USfsPTwSinw"]Rush - 2112 & Limelight - Live in Rio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*                     Bonnie Raitt - Runaway (Live 1977)         *

   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPzcZNgVfpA"]Bonnie Raitt - Runaway (Live 1977) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> OH yeah
> 
> WHY CAN'T I POST A YOUTUBE VID LIGHT I COULD BEFORE???
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USfsPTwSinw


When they have a padlock in front of the address you only get a link to you tube.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Diana Krall - Look Of Love (Live In Paris)   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it1NaXrIN9I"]Diana Krall - Look Of Love (Live In Paris) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> When they have a padlock in front of the address you only get a link to you tube.


Ohhhh. I never noticed that.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Ohhhh. I never noticed that.


I think that it has something to do with songs that are locked to a label. That sounds impressive anyway............


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Beats the hell outta me!


----------



## Doc

The padlock might warn you but if you remove the s from https then it will show up.  I'll fix it for ya Rusty.


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc said:


> The padlock might warn you but if you remove the s from https then it will show up.  I'll fix it for ya Rusty.


Like i said Rusty, it sounded impressive.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Doc said:


> The padlock might warn you but if you remove the s from https then it will show up.  I'll fix it for ya Rusty.



Thanks, Docman! This was just new to me, I never had it happen LOL.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Like i said Rusty, it sounded impressive.....



THIS sounds impressive 
Especially when cranked up through the speakers of a certain Ford Taurus 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9e5fT8migI"]Van Halen - Humans Being (Extended Edit HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Dusty Springfield Son of a Preacher Man   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjydOI4MEIw"]Dusty Springfield Son of a Preacher Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing (Alchemy Live)   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Pa9x9fZBtY"]Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing (Alchemy Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVwEwdIIZD0"]Paul Revere & the Raiders - Indian Reservation [/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIycEe59Auc"]America - Sister Golden Hair (HQ Original)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Just kicking back and killing the pain and look what I found.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCy8Xtp2P20"]The Eagles - Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs"]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## leadarrows

Been a Tull Fan since 1972 when I found out  Ian Anderson is a farmer. lol 




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9JEPeeohYs"]Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick full - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Yes - Yours Is no disgrace live 1972 (Yessongs)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd4jeeu90Rk"]Yes - Yours Is no disgrace live 1972 (Yessongs) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Shamballa*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDpVS7D9AJs"]The Road to Shamballa | music by Three Dog Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

the CLASH  //   Spanish Bombs



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ertt3o1x65c"]The Clash Spanish Bombs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQZmCJUSC6g"]Carly Simon - You're So Vain[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNSUHE1GaQI"]Argent - Liar[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVwEwdIIZD0"]Paul Revere & the Raiders - Indian Reservation[/ame]


----------



## luvs

the golden girls~


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiMKu-Wb72Q"]Supertramp, Bloody Well Rite[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbx6gULYNbc"]The Doors - Riders On The Storm[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny7GqSmjhhs"]Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GimLuOUVkxg"]Peter Gabriel Solsbury Hill Best Quality in HD with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q"]Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer HD (1080p)[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ejvcd-JeVCQ"]BREWER AND SHIPLEY- " ONE TOKE OVER THE LINE "[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgGNZYR5QM"]Lobo- Me & you & a dog named Boo[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Good stuff Bamby.  I had not heard Lobo or Brewer and Shipley in ages.


I was listening to this earlier today:

The Wallflowers:  One headlight

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzyfcys1aLM"]The Wallflowers - One Headlight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEVuLHTksZM"]Justin Moore - Back That Thing Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweeker

Joe bonamassa live at the Vienna opera house
Wish I could upload it from my iPhone for you 

Tweeker


----------



## Big Dog

Tweeker said:


> Joe bonamassa live at the Vienna opera house
> Wish I could upload it from my iPhone for you
> 
> Tweeker




I have it ..............


----------



## Tweeker

I just bought two tickets to see him in Santa Barbara California on 12 December and was lucky to get them
It's practicly sold out


----------



## Big Dog

Tweeker said:


> I just bought two tickets to see him in Santa Barbara California on 12 December and was lucky to get them
> It's practicly sold out



Saw him in September in the Burg!


----------



## Christi

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPmTGFg06zA"]Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - If You Leave - YouTube[/ame]

OMD - If You Leave


----------



## Christi

Christi said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPmTGFg06zA
> 
> OMD - If You Leave



OK.....could someone tell me how to post videos here?


----------



## Doc

Christi said:


> OK.....could someone tell me how to post videos here?


You did it the right way.  I've learned that when there is an 's' after the http, then for some reason you only get the link.  I removed the s from your original post and the video is there now (note the s is still in the quote where you asked the question).   Someone else was kind enough to tip me off to this and I'm just passing it on as it works most of the time.


----------



## Doc

Oldie but goodie.  Sweet Emotion Aerosmith

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V87ZNemLyRk"]Aerosmith _ Sweet Emotion . - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Christi

Doc said:


> You did it the right way.  I've learned that when there is an 's' after the http, then for some reason you only get the link.  I removed the s from your original post and the video is there now (note the s is still in the quote where you asked the question).   Someone else was kind enough to tip me off to this and I'm just passing it on as it works most of the time.



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Christi

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1vQJFF2TKQ"]Everclear - Everything To Everyone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

one good one deservers another.  I know some who hate this one but I can't help but like to crank it up.  LOL

Everclear  AM Radio

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjg39XRkjVc"]Everclear - AM Radio - YouTube[/ame]

Very moving / sad  song

Everclear Father of Mine

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkcbxjWG9Mc"]Everclear - Father Of Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bad Moon Rising - CCR


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zjB3DYR6DU&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising (The Johnny Cash Show - Sept 27, 1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnxiRt4qeM4"]Alistair Griffin - Just Drive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Since Melen is now in college in North Carolina sent her a link to this video:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FnSo_e...=/watch?v=FnSo_eTlWOA&feature=player_embedded

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FnSo_e...top_uri=/watch?v=FnSo_eTlWOA&feature=youtu.be

She deleted the email! Damn kids, they grow up and leave you


----------



## luvs

julie & julia, while i read/type~


----------



## Ironman

Check out the pipes on the singer, and that drummer is pretty good too. These kids really nailed it, lots of talent. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYKLvYGqaC0"]46 and 2 by Tool / Presented by Aaron O'Keefe - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Big Dog

A bit different from Clapton but it's good ...................

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efFo-Clq844"]Eric Clapton - Got To Get Better [Live at Crossroads 2013] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## two guns

Led Zeppelin
Fleetwood Mac
Heart 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpJia1TrzL8"]Led Zeppelin - All my love (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GN2kpBoFs4"]Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way - 1977 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXOO7QVHgXs"]Heart - Magic man 1976 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVcl0Iw3fs8"]Heart crazy on you - YouTube[/ame]


............ two guns


----------



## Doc

Good stuff.   

Here's a couple I was just listening to:
John Cougar Melencamp  I need a lover that won't drive me crazy
...I love the intro.  Awesome.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adMXjSithMs"]John Cougar Mellencamp - I Need a Lover - YouTube[/ame]


And 
Foghat  "Slow Ride".   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCr2APDza_I"]foghat slow ride live 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TlBTPITo1I"]Tom Petty - You Don't Know How It Feels[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rFYbMhcG8"]Peter Frampton Do You Feel Like We Do Midnight Special[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtC7i4KMRgo"]Molly Hatchet-Dreams I'll Never See[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRYvJnewX_A"]Molly Hatchet - Satisfied Man[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJXjt5D4zY"]ill never smoke weed with willie again.[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Probably wouldn't be such a big Seether fan if it wasn't for Dog.

New Seether. Kicks ass.


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=202fjZZO-tI[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Lzzy
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC0DNLDXJW8"]Halestorm - Here's To Us [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpJAmlnBxoA"]Halestorm - I Miss The Misery [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Catchy tune???

"Run run run, run Liz run, Elizabeth Warren . . . " 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqCFxg2ez44


----------



## RNE228

Charo guitar
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mEOrVDpMeA"]CHARO - Recuerdos De La Alhambra - LIVE in Morongo Casino 12/13/13 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNbB6FSwuBA"]Chet Atkins - "Recuerdos De La Alhambra" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sixJx1YmyU"]Carol Burnett and Charo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mtntopper

This is a great remake of Ring Of Fire! I did not think anyone would ever come close to Johnny Cash but this is about as good as it can be without Johnny singing! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l3dsHCScxU


----------



## Doc

Good stuff.  Thank you.  

Somehow a 'worm' song got in my head, old and totally dumb but there it was and it would not leave.  Winchester Cathedral  ...I think it was by Herman's Hermits or one of those 60's british bands.   
It was gone for a bit but typing this up it came back.  Arrrggggggg


----------



## RNE228

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA50zteAbeA


----------



## Ironman

Can not keep this one turned down when it's played. Good sheet.

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwHZ6yVPRpU[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*La Colosio Rock*

Little band from Mexico. Great bar band with a talented (and hot) singer. English isn't her 1st language but She kills it. You can catch them down in Playa del Carmen.

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5YMV9sTEBQ[/ame]


----------



## luvs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=R0sw2CgysWY#t=4

 .....shine on. crazy diamond.


----------



## Ironman

luvs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=R0sw2CgysWY#t=4
> 
> .....shine on. crazy diamond.



Out of all the concerts I have attended, seeing my favorite band play this song for me live was the coolest experience ever. We had some killer weed too. 

Almost as much fun as watching Super Bowl XLV. 


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIWeIChes5k[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dexy's Midnight Runners - Come On Eileen

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=7D70C85A68F40B7BD4D17D70C85A68F40B7BD4D1


----------



## Bamby

We spent Saturday night on a sandbar. Anyway the following morning we sat at the table drinking coffee and observing all the birds running around up and down the empty sandbar. The wife then asked me if I knew some song about a "Bird Walk" which I will admit I had long ago gratefully forgotten. Anyway when we got home she managed to find and resurrect it and I'm somewhat wishing it was still forgotten myself.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zSU1ia467Q"]"TENNESSEE BIRD WALK"[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

My new favorite tune. 


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEEasR7hVhA[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Old Fav of mine.  Trying out new laptop speakers that came with a bass boost.  Works GREAT.

ac/dc You shook me all night long.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1nA93gcMck"]You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmSbXsFE3l8"]Anna Kendrick - Cups (Pitch Perfect's "When I'm Gone") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Static X frontman found dead. I'm gonna guess heroin OD, and maybe a hint of coke mixed in after watching the video. If they would just stick to weed... to many young Souls leaving us way too early. Never followed the band but liked this tune. 

http://www.tmz.com/2014/11/02/wayne-dead-static-x-singer-dies-push-it/

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps0MfBG5-Uo[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7letrMf_nE"]Neil Young - Don't Let It Bring You Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

my Parents taught us that song as toddlers. great song; TY, lollie.


----------



## luvs

i'm listening to a 'clark's' song again--

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQyCkwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DVbmAcicKsdQ&ei=kbRlVKTyB9ayyASPhoDIAg&usg=AFQjCNHQ_M4yD1bQe5KqexR_WYjukmT7pA&bvm=bv.79142246,d.aWw


----------



## JEV

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWxgfTMLtc0"]Cheech & Chong - Up In Smoke - Funniest Scenes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5dxMv_F6Rw"]Django/Mountain Time - Beacon Theater Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPhFglIKRK0"]Rusty Humphries: Sneakin’ In To The USA [/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifCWN5pJGIE[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DasvuHUgUHg"]Mötley Crüe - Home Sweet Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLzGjR_kEXQ"]Paul McCartney & Wings - Mull Of Kintyre (1977) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Bag Rock

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USc22pIEtmI"]Celtica - Thunderstruck,  Highway to Hell - Špancirfest 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Django/Mountain Time - Beacon Theater Live - YouTube



One of the best Bonamassa tunes! If you get the chance, see him live .... awesome!


----------



## Big Dog

I'm wearing Blake's new CD out, too tough to pick just one tune!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yTKBwoVKqE"]Blake Shelton - Neon Light (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G91KZ56mNbw"]Blake Shelton -  "Lonely Tonight" featuring Ashley Monroe (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUb9Q1vgM5A"]Blake Shelton - Bringing Back The Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> One of the best Bonamassa tunes! If you get the chance, see him live .... awesome!


Agreed Doggie.
It never gets old.


----------



## Galvatron

Me and my granddaughter clap hands to this every day

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEl5m8eELeI"]James Blunt - When I Find Love Again [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

RNE228 said:


> Bag Rock
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USc22pIEtmI



If you remove the s off the http, the vids will embed.


----------



## nixon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=450p7goxZqg

absolutey beautiful song !!!!! Sorry about the advert. .


----------



## MrLiberty

This is a station in the Detroit area that plays Christmas music from Nov. 1st through Christmas Day.

WNIC

http://www.iheart.com/live/1003-wnic-1153/?autoplay=true&pname=1922&campid=play_bar&cid=main.html


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> If you remove the s off the http, the vids will embed.


90% of the time that works ...other times I've no clue why but it does not work.

Christmas music arleady?   No no, I'm not ready.  Maybe a week before Christmas I'll be ready. Maybe.


----------



## Galvatron

Lets get them xmas tunes on just for Doc...tackier the better


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdnaPAJgAQI


----------



## Ironman

Bush

Chemicals between us

Always loved Bush.


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrmTFCfe6w8[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

sincE I'm new here and this is the first post I am doing in this thread, I must warn you people I like oldies, from the 50's through the 60's.  Doo Wop, Motown, and now what they call classic country is what I like.  I like rock from the 70's and 80's, but after that I quit listening to most music cause I was going deaf.  NOw I have hearing aids and can hear my favorites again and that is what I post.

So here goes nothing, hope you like 'em.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xm3qnh1sck"]Rosie & the Originals - Angel Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJcGi4-n_Yw"]Earth Angel - The Penguins - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2t21IMMSbU"]The Platters   The Great Pretender - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDlcqhlzDqQ"]"My Prayer"   The Platters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Foo Fighters - Summer's End
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBFBq23cXY0"]Foo Fighters - Summer's End - Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace [8/12] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ4jjbVnZik"]Hugo Bread & Butter Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Neil Young and Crazy Horse - Cinnamon Girl (and Translation Girl)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=splwt9LlFgU"]Neil Young and Crazy Horse - Cinnamon Girl (and Translation Girl) 2012 ACL MUSIC FESTIVAL - YouTube[/ame]

Translation Girl did a good job!


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE68Zw5lN-8"]George Strait - Amarillo By Morning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Don't mind me, I'm going to flood this here thread with some music.



Dave Matthews Band - Cortez, The Killer (Live In Central Park) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwgIn3vobag"]Dave Matthews Band - Cortez, The Killer (Live In Central Park) - YouTube[/ame]

Mo Joe -Stop!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMXXnLSRdBE"]Joe Bonamassa - Stop! - YouTube[/ame]

Royal Blood -Better Strangers
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao0DzllEVek"]Royal Blood - Better Strangers - Album de la Semaine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6HPqxdqpm4"]Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDHaK8_N_Y0"]Lonestar - Everything's Changed (A tribute to Butte, Montana) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUrnUKr4IMQ"]Mel Street - Smokey Mountain Memories - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBTpoKvre84"]Brooks & Dunn - Red Dirt Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvdmxszsDM8"]"Pancho and Lefty" - Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song - YouTube




<perk!>

Marshall Tucker Band?



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqgO0pkQbzs"]The Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t2aL79_2e4"]Pirates of the Mississippi: Feed Jake (video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiviKbxP9xM"]Bob Seger "Against The Wind" 1980 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aae_RHRptRg"]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Lookin' Out My Back Door - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0-Kv1k41Kw"]Have You Ever Seen The Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival - letra / lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A Pirate Looks At 40 (err 54? lol) - Jimmy Buffett

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQGTaS0IFOs"]A pirate looks at 40 - YouTube[/ame]

Son of a gun!

Son Of A Son Of A Sailor (same)
ding ding!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeXeUUCpOYg"]Jimmy Buffett - Son Of A Son Of A Sailor Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Puddle of Mudd*

A song that rings true .... 

Blurry


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJJsoquu70o[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__HR2Lkz3iE"]Steve Miller Band - "Nobody Loves You Like The Way I Do" - The Roundhouse, London - 20/10/2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

One good one deserves another.
Steve Miller Band  "Come on in my kitchen"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMz3Fh9H7Fg"]Come On In My Kitchen- Steve Miller Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

I am listening to some old Starship. Great stuff. 

Miracles jefferson starship

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj3W9rt3GTE[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Just finished watching Sin City: A dame to kill for  ....... Tyler sounds good in this one!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jbA6plNYbE"]Robert Rodriguez ft. Steven Tyler - "Skin City" from Sin City: A Dame To Kill For OST - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Just because I love it..

Darkest Days - Black Label Society
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0-r8_uEdXw"]Darkest days - Black Label Society - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

Elton john.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...woDYAQ&usg=AFQjCNG1QozHBPJvLUjbAn4JuiEsm2GW7Q


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> Elton john.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...woDYAQ&usg=AFQjCNG1QozHBPJvLUjbAn4JuiEsm2GW7Q



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLfMcYzXI-4&feature=player_detailpage#t=0


----------



## Ironman

*weird shit*




[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXqPjx94YMg[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_wFqbC15h4"]Pearl Jam - Alive HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTNEjyrdhys[/ame]

"Summer Breeze" Seals and Crofts


----------



## pirate_girl

Dream theater / Queensrÿche - Comfortably numb (Pink floyd Cover)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ySvs6cwDIE"]Dream theater / QueensrÃ¿che - Comfortably numb (Pink floyd Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw943i-psGk"]Rose In The Heather - YouTube[/ame]



Nazareth - Rose In The Heather.

One of those solos to get lost in.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWqD7GyJBVM"]From the Beginning -- Emerson, Lake & Palmer (in HD) - YouTube[/ame]

From The Beginning - ELP


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0enx_dbo_SQ"]01 - Electric Light Orchestra - Alright - YouTube[/ame]



ELO - Alright


----------



## JEV

Never know what's gonna work, so here's two of them.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/tPhFglIKRK0?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPhFglIKRK0"]Rusty Humphries: Sneakinâ€™ In To The USA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Celtic Woman: Home for Christmas

On PBS now.


[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=XvRYUrdPDw0"]Celtic Woman - Home For Christmas (Live From Dublin 2013) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dolores Gutierrez

I'm listening but it doesn't mean I'm enjoying it  Shake It Off by Taylor Swift is playing and my kids are going gaga


----------



## Ironman

*Whores of Tijuana*

Whores of Tijuana 

Trip Manhattan 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRo8g9gPMYk[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Funkadelic*

I did not drop any acid or eat any magic mushrooms tonight. BUT - I still love this old tune.  kinda reminds me of Hendrix at the end 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh3bleXWaCk[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUQWjVwjbE0&list=PL34E80FF9E6BAEA01&index=4"]Viola Caipira - Junior da Violla - Luzeiro - Programa Bom Dia Campo - YouTube[/ame]
Brazilian guitarist


----------



## Doc

1968 version: Stones doing Sympathy for the Devil

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsWR0CTWazQ"]The Rolling Stones - Sympathy for The Devil | Rock and Roll Circus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S76CGGPqI3s"]Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake - Scene - Part 1/8 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Neil Young - No More

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgmgVslPLxY"]Neil Young - No More - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Bob Dylan - Thunder on the Mountain



http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...spart=mozilla&tt=o&mid=9b45aab16b61f63c&sr=pr


----------



## Ironman

*Twisted Sister*

Drummer A.J Pero dead at 55. I heard he blew a heart.

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/twisted-sister-drummer-a-j-pero-dead-at-55-20150320

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRwrg0db_zY[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfQ66dNeOwc"]Phoebe Snow  -  Poetry Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdGoh6vib4Q"]Don't Let It Bring You Down - Neil Young  ( lyrics ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*AIC*

Alice in Chains


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB_fNVOPzyM[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Chains*

Alice In Chains - Angry Chair

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxmt4PX6gto[/ame]


----------



## Doc

watched the 2014 R&R Hall of Fame inductees.

Listening to Nirvana
Smells like Teen Spirit
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg&list=PLZGh95p3UpwzQJBIUHjmKPxt0Yu_SnBOn"]Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpRa_abeA-w"]The Doobie Brothers - "Another Park, Another Sunday" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKFx0MMqb48&feature=player_detailpage#t=3


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5WyHAsL40c&index=2&list=RDy5ZgCggiMv8"]Cycles - Frank Sinatra ( with lyrics ).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

this was posted by someone else, but I thought this version was pretty good also.  Hope no one minds that I posted it.  I like this tune...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr0FLbg7CRI"]Legendary Cover : You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone (Cup Song) -Anna Kendrick - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZpGe5rNJkI"]Epic Patty Cake Song (I'll Think Of You) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07NQZXMSNDk"]Fleetwood Mac -  1997 The Dance -  Go Your Own Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_qVGoI1zG4"]Immigration Man  1972   Graham Nash/ David Crosby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twXj3Jprbcc"]Paul McCartney - Junior's Farm - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Umberto

http://www.vevo.com/watch/the-brian-setzer-orchestra/Jump-Jive-An-Wail/USIV29900016


----------



## pirate_girl

Fitz And The Tantrums

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDeRDSmR-NA"]fitz and the tantrums - the walker (OFFICIAL LYRIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-QmZpLWjHc"]Fitz and the Tantrums - Out of My League (HD) - YouTube[/ame]

I really love their sound.


----------



## Umberto

Definitely a different sound almost like Devo.


----------



## Doc

What a party this must've been.  From 1992:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McLHEUpGNpg"]My Back Pages - The 30th Anniversary Concert Celebration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Talk Box Tunes


​

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrFKG-N7Log"]PETER FRAMPTON - Do You Feel Like We Do - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt75y38J00s"]Joe Walsh- Rocky Mountain Way - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2nRiGoq9XU"]Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smiMQcAbqkA"]Nazareth - Hair Of The Dog. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Umberto

I have the vinyl but no hi fi anymore.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVr_6kE1vio"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVr_6kE1vio[/ame]


----------



## Doc

rocking stuff PG.     Umberto, love that song and video done after the fact.  Kewl.

Here is something off the beaten path:

All About That Bass - Postmodern Jukebox European Tour Version

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLnZ1NQm2uk&sns=em"]All About That Bass - Postmodern Jukebox European Tour Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

because it is.. lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xfJpPNg2SM"]Association - Windy (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ear worm for the last 48 hrs.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffw3JIeQC3I"]The Weeknd - Professional HD| Kiss Land - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnlFGdf0oyY"]Peacoat STONE TEMPLE PILOTS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## squerly

Friggen awesome Doc!  And of course there's this one...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PCkvCPvDXk"]Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

*Louisville Leopard Percussionists - Crazy Train

http://youtu.be/JPBrA3sV90A
*


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8LI-XtOlxA"]Squeeze -  Tempted by the fruit of another - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7pG2ju5OYk"]Nazareth - "Holiday" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

sublime

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEYN5w4T_aM&feature=player_detailpage#t=6


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttvIhYWLhQI"]The Lumineers - Stubborn Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3qcU3OGuHw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3qcU3OGuHw"]Chet Atkins & Jerry Reed "Muleskinner Blues" High Quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Les and Chet
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByGsHTlKmWk"]Chet Atkins & Les Paul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

From South America
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ypIzdy1Bkc"]Paula Fernandes - Eu Sem Você - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zekeusa

Brad Anderson soft jazz, piano, flugelhorn


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTIB10eQnA0"]Fast Car by Tracy Chapman Studio Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Jefferson Starship
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKBttQmhDBw"]Jefferson Starship - Miracles - YouTube[/ame]
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXmrMMYpQL4"]Jefferson Starship "Jane" (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmnjknixOgU"]Starship - Find Your Way Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

How about a few from the ones before the starship:
Jefferson Airplane w/ Grace Slick

White Rabbit

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0"]Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit- - YouTube[/ame]

Live at WoodStock ...Somebody To Love  1969 .."Morning Maniac Music" according to Grace.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EdLasOrG6c"]Jefferson Airplane  - Somebody To Love (Live at Woodstock Music & Art Fair, 1969) - YouTube[/ame]

My fav or theirs.   Again, at Woodstock:  Volunteers.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzHBr0ndKus"]Jefferson Airplane Volunteers (Live At Woodstock 1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGyGYzEVGTI"]John Fogerty - Change in the Weather - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGPP2PbayJc"]John Mellencamp - I Need A Lover (full version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

pink floyd-- shine on u
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vw2R6psd10E&feature=player_detailpage#t=2


----------



## kcvet

late night head music​

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDbeqj-1XOo"]Pink Floyd - Us and Them - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKKJV0Aiiv0"]ZZ Top- Cheap Sunglasses (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Umberto

Wagner was born on this date in 1813. I've been listening to Flight of the Valkyries on King FM.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YOYlgvI1uE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YOYlgvI1uE[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpcZdtEw344"]John Fogerty - Midnight Special - 11/26/1989 - Henry J. Kaiser Auditorium (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DED812HKWyM"]The Doors - Riders On the Storm (Remastered HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Gordon Lightfoot 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWepDkLdamc"]Gordon Lightfoot - Minstrel of the Dawn - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoU7Qv6Rwec"]Rainy Day People   Gordon Lightfoot  (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

and the big Fitz​
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vST6hVRj2A"]"The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" - Gordon Lightfoot (HD w/ Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsnlO-hpc_8"]Women of USS RONALD REAGAN (CVN 76) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

kcvet said:


> and the big Fitz​
> "The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" - Gordon Lightfoot (HD w/ Lyrics) - YouTube



Awesome song that never gets old. 

He was drunk and angry when we saw him at the Toledo Zoo Amphitheatre, one time.
He said something about having to tour and hoping we all appreciated his being there, like he was forced to entertain us.
He swore several times between songs and people got up and left. lol


----------



## leadarrows

*Pink Floyd-Comfortably Numb   *


----------



## kcvet

leadarrows said:


> *Pink Floyd-Comfortably Numb   *




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FrOQC-zEog&list=RD_FrOQC-zEog"]Pink Floyd - Comfortably numb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

pirate_girl said:


> Awesome song that never gets old.
> 
> He was drunk and angry when we saw him at the Toledo Zoo Amphitheatre, one time.
> He said something about having to tour and hoping we all appreciated his being there, like he was forced to entertain us.
> He swore several times between songs and people got up and left. lol



yeah a great way to lose your fan base


----------



## zekeusa

ELO...2001 Comeback Tour. Jeff Lynn is pretty smug in the interview. He didn't even introduce the band. It's all about him. Just like the guy I work for!


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CICwZ01bT3w"]I'm In A Hurry-Alabama W/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ElCpHuiWkA"]Kathy Mattea - Eighteen Wheels And A Dozen Roses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA"]Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YplH9jhwNHA"]Tanya Tucker - Down to My Last Teardrop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDHaK8_N_Y0"]Lonestar - Everything's Changed (A tribute to Butte, Montana) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE68Zw5lN-8"]George Strait - Amarillo By Morning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zquk_DExKo"]Toby Keith - Should've Been A Cowboy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_cdlqN-Dgs"]CopperHead Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6kRgIlcvKE"]Ricky Van Shelton - Statue Of A Fool. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk"]Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVA1hbF-pz4"]Tom T. Hall- Old Dogs, Children, and Watermelon Wine (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Yai8fxLok8"]"Refugee" - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - DAMN THE TORPEDOES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E30XxSYgmqo"]"Even The Losers" - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - DAMN THE TORPEDOES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c"]Head East- Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

It's Saturday night so it must be Zeppelin. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BokEvEqiVA"]Led Zeppelin - Over the Hill And Far Away - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYbMPgqsGhI"]Hey Hey What Can I Do - Led Zeppelin Slideshow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSD5vSSGLOM[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to-RVV_3anw&list=RDto-RVV_3anw"]The Byrds - I'll Feel A Whole Lot Better (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB5YkmjalDg&list=RDLB5YkmjalDg"]Huey Lewis And The News - Hip To Be Square - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Songs about the current state of the weather around here. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBS1xgE-ofk"]Classic IV     Stormy..1968 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4v-_p5dU34"]Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3IxDrTtqYY"]REO Speedwagon- Ridin' The Storm Out (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 300 H and H

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggO3TDQdpU4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggO3TDQdpU4[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*In This Moment*

Some new stuff. Sposed to be good for you. 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZqWLIQaKM4"]In This Moment - Sex Metal Barbie [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c33ROP-Q8g0"]Sammy Hagar - Three Lock Box - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTe0Ow5-i2o"]Rebel Rebel + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Avenged Sevenfold
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=amSlFIkxiJ4[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fICcfY3r7YE"]David Bowie - Rebel Rebel (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Yosemite Sam approved LOL






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o"]Mountain - Mississippi Queen - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBwxJBpnwOc"]ZZ Top- La grange HQ - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3bCARLsHNU"]Nascar crashes Flirting with Disaster Molly Hatchet - HD - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiSaiSbrQkE"]The Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See (Original) HQ 1973 - .mp4 - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsyvwbjzg6Q"]The Band - The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgG6SU8L-dI"]Whatcha See is Whatcha Get - The Dramatics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Was searching iTunes for Seger's "Ship of Fools" song which I might add is unavailable through them I at least found the song in one of his great albums you'd also think they'd have....

Bob Seger - Night Moves (Full Album) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrIbHCSLBlI"]Bob Seger - Night Moves (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

know the song??


----------



## pirate_girl

kcvet said:


> know the song??



Yup!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhH3mRkKDX8"]Eagles - Take it easy 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

pirate_girl said:


> Yup!
> 
> 
> Eagles - Take it easy 1977 - YouTube



Standing on the Corner in Winslow Arizona

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e1IPVsb2xY"]Standing on the Corner in Winslow Arizona (Eagles) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*104-7 WIOT*



Always.


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQTjR8cZ0Y8"]Scorpions - Big City Nights [Love At First Sting Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et8bJy9CSzk"]The "In" Crowd - Ramsey Lewis Trio (1965)  (HD Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFYFj5q8_Qk


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbJF-tOB1oQ"]Edie Brickell - What I Am.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Religion is a smile on a dog...
yup.. 

If you know what I mean..


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKbk_dQ8Mhg"]The Outlaws- Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICmD8P0x8_M"]James Gang - Walk Away (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## leadarrows

Right now...Glen Miller.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQseFAcWvtE


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BsTF22SPyM"]The Doobie Brothers-It Keeps You Runnin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This.. him.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaM-Ja6KTls"]BRIAN TICHY: SPEED BAGGIN' IN THE "LIMELIGHT" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHPBmUSwwZo"]Leather Hands Vertical Lines - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Early Led Zeppelin

On this day in 1968, Jimmy Page, Robert Plant, John Paul Jones and John Bonham played together for the first time when they rehearsed at a studio in Gerrard Street in London's West End. The first song they played was a version of 'The Train Kept A-Rollin.' They also played 'Smokestack Lightning' and a version of 'I'm Confused' (soon to become 'Dazed And Confused'). The first live dates they played were as The (new) Yardbirds, and it was not until the following month when they started to use the name Led Zeppelin. Check out this early video... Robert looked like a kid.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNVRIPgfRNE"]LED ZEPPELIN LIVE 1969 Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Todd

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOnbtVx2hJM"]Todd Rundgren - Hello It's Me (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSeY3jHiovQ"]Todd Rundgren - I Saw The Light - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

*http://radioplayer.magic.co.uk/live/*​


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FwxQhbtemQ"]Authority Song Lyrics - by John Cougar Mellencamp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD0rgNbfTOs"]John Cougar Mellencamp - Paper In Fire [1987 USA] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxxtpu8qvqg"]I Can't Stand It No More - Peter Frampton (1979) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbnKh1SM9tk"]Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love  (Deluxe Edition) (2014) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NaQZojWi6U"]Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCyi2NgjyHs"]Boy George - The Crying Game (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SiylvmFI_8&list=RD1SiylvmFI_8"]Sarah McLachlan - In the arms of an angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm not a real big fan of modern country music, but this one is gorgeous.

Cam - Burning House
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo26ySD6VEE"]Burning House by Cam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Fixed it for ya kcvet.

guess not! lol


----------



## kcvet

pirate_girl said:


> Fixed it for ya kcvet.
> 
> guess not! lol



I have no idea what happened. no streaming vid here at all


----------



## pirate_girl

kcvet said:


> I have no idea what happened. no streaming vid here at all


I know, it's happened to me before too.


----------



## kcvet

pirate_girl said:


> I know, it's happened to me before too.



but it cleared up for you right?? so far it just displays a blank box. all of em are blank. forum??? got me


----------



## pirate_girl

kcvet said:


> but it cleared up for you right?? so far it just displays a blank box. all of em are blank. forum??? got me



Eventually.
When you posted the Travis Tritt Song, I saw the link, then a huge mess above it with bullets and spacings.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lemme try one..

errrrgh!
It worked.
LOL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxrws7omOHQ"]Louis & Ella - Dream A Little Dream Of Me (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

pirate_girl said:


> Lemme try one..
> 
> errrrgh!
> It worked.
> LOL
> 
> Louis & Ella - Dream A Little Dream Of Me (HD) - YouTube



all i get is a black box with snow "an error has occurred please try again later"

aw well poop on it. don't waste you time thanks anyway


----------



## pirate_girl

kcvet said:


> all i get is a black box with snow "an error has occurred please try again later"
> 
> aw well poop on it. don't waste you time thanks anyway



run CCleaner.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY"]Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

When they died, the world exploded.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqTsUtQLRFk


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8LI-XtOlxA"]Squeeze -  Tempted by the fruit of another - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-HVP01goE4"]Patty Loveless - I'm That Kind Of Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

haha! it worked.


Maybe the music Gods cannot stand that Travis Tritt song LOL


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4FgZNo5j7I"]Alabama - She And I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UczKno92tPQ"]AC/DC - Shoot To Thrill (Live - Donington, August 1991) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

pirate_girl said:


> haha! it worked.
> 
> 
> Maybe the music Gods cannot stand that Travis Tritt song LOL



I have no idea. the hyperlink took a hike and now it works except for the Tritt vids


----------



## luvs

myself. yelling. @ my 'on-hold' music. customer service is not on your side. 

pardon while i put on music that counts-- utube is not so well, as of late.


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn2-b_opVTo"]ZZ Top Sharp Dressed Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STVcNX7anGU"]Van Halen - Why Can't This Be Love (1986) (Music Video) WIDESCREEN 720p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDK9QqIzhwk"]Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCQCaLuSx0c"]Loverboy - Lovin' Every Minute Of It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

I love this version of the John Prine song "Angel from Montgomery"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBFWUit6yzM"]Audra McLaughlin Audition: "Angel from Montgomery" (The Voice Highlight) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxT2GYl6Yfw"]The Motels- Only The Lonely - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wplUBFVsbtw&list=RDwplUBFVsbtw"]The Pretenders - My City Was Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKLVmBOOqVU"]The Rolling Stones - Waiting On A Friend - OFFICIAL PROMO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

kcvet said:


> The Pretenders - My City Was Gone - YouTube



Good job with the links now.
And, I might add a favourite chune as well.


----------



## kcvet

pirate_girl said:


> Good job with the links now.
> And, I might add a favourite chune as well.



I don't have the first clue why it started working. ole jedi mind trick??

let er rip


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDjqKg3pcOg"]Phil Collins - Take me home lyrics HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

a minor hit

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKVXBHU_34c"]Elton John - Club at the End of the Street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Elton John always makes me think of our former, late beloved member Big Al.
We discussed the EJ love one time, and agreed these are two of his best songs, so I'll play them.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5UIqjxfO3o"]Elton John - Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters (1972) With Lyrics! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzU7Aaz8TxY"]Elton John - Tiny Dancer -HQ Audio))) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfzYn344gVw"]Eric Clapton-My father`s eyes Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Love Stevie.
Stevie Ray Vaughan acoustic verision of Pride and Joy.   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4QnXqlTARk"]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Pride and Joy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

born blind he died of lung cancer at 41 in 2008. played the guitar on his lap

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYtVWQ36NNA"]The Jeff Healey Band - When The Night Comes Falling From The Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## squerly

Bring it back, Shy Carter


----------



## Galvatron

Sums up my day....

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSuHrTfcikU[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HInA9jKyoKE"]Laura Branigan - Self Control (1984) //Good Audio Quality\ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIDF-TEgedM"]Nu Shooz - I Can't Wait - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

I didn't think anybody, anybody could come close to Robert Plant and Jimmy Page / Led Zeppelins version of Stairway to Heaven.   Especially not Heart.  

This move Robert Plant and Jimmy Page ...and most others who have heard it.    Amazing.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4ACzAUYk_k"]Heart's Wilson Sisters Cover Led Zeppelin's 'Stairway to Heaven' at Kennedy Center Honors - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc, here is some more of the same night.
The Kennedy Center Honors.

Foo Fighters, Kid Rock and Lenny Kravitz.

oooooh yeah, oooooooooo yeah lol

The Obama's seemed to be digging it.
Who knew they liked Zepp?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_gREw_7xIQ"]Tribute to Led Zeppelin (Foo Fighters -  Kid Rock - L.Kravitz -  A.& N.Wilson Feat.Jason Bonham) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM_y3pHZGHU


----------



## Av8r3400

This time of year always brings me back to this song.  One of my first "news story" memories.

https://youtu.be/hgI8bta-7aw


Love him, hate him, two hit wonder or drunken no talent hack, this Gordon Lightfoot song touches me.


(How the hell do you embed a video here these days??)


----------



## kcvet

Av8r3400 said:


> This time of year always brings me back to this song.  One of my first "news story" memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw
> 
> 
> Love him or hate him, two hit wonder or drunken no talent hack, this Gordon Lightfoot song touches me.



that's quite a story. someone did a TV documentary on it


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM_y3pHZGHU



yes!


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT4d1LQy4es"]Alannah Myles - Black Velvet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZjYnCkwKcM"]Village Stompers - Midnight in Moscow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

http://youtu.be/jrIbHCSLBlI?t=30m30s


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r-KkXhaahs"]Stone Temple Pilots | Thank You (Full Greatest Hits Album) - YouTube[/ame]

TGIF music for me 

Stone Temple Pilots | Thank You (Full Greatest Hits Album)


----------



## Bamby

PC, I seriously tried... How about some sound with real depth...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53T6z8yOU8E"]Best of Neil Diamond Collection - Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1phe6Pe3djY"]johnny nash - i can see clearly now (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

AC/DC Hokey Pokey 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SggV-XFKQ1w"]Jim Breuer - ACDC Hokey Pokey HQ - YouTube[/ame]


but seriously folks...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHpClGAAvpg"]AC/DC - Rock N Roll Train - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugoCMKXblP4"]AC/DC - Hell's Bells - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sunday...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XcTyEKSnYg"]Easy - The Commodores - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqw1MGEHKNE"]Spanky & Our Gang - Sunday Will Never Be The Same - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K37BhzM0I8I"]Beautiful Sunday- Daniel Boone- 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

Victor Santal does Metallica

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMX2bmtS_TE"]Victor Santal - nothing else matter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

I don't care what you say, this is some good stuff ...............

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KkoYOexplQ"]Justin Timberlake - Drink You Away ft. Chris Stapleton - CMA Country Music Awards 2015 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

I stopped in to a pub (bar) I'd never been in before (hard to believe huh?) and heard this, ain't heard it in years ......... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp3X1bcILNA"]Bachman & Turner - Not Fragile (LIVE) - Rama, Ontario - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLnZ1NQm2uk"]All About That Bass - Postmodern Jukebox European Tour Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfzYn344gVw"]Eric Clapton-My father`s eyes Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

*Montgomery Gentry - Titty's Beer   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txjrVXONBVE"]Montgomery Gentry - Titty's Beer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

*Montgomery Gentry - What Do Ya Think About That *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJixs2FoZ_Y"]Montgomery Gentry - What Do Ya Think About That - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj9b3QqTOtY"]Montgomery Gentry - My Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

*The Alan Parsons Project - Games People Play*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLi7Ljcy6n8"]The Alan Parsons Project - Games People Play - YouTube[/ame]


*The Alan Parsons Project - Don't Let It Show*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCFqLPwEDU4"]The Alan Parsons Project - Don't Let It Show - YouTube[/ame]


*The Alan Parsons Project - Old And Wise*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWFeUNyfpmM"]The Alan Parsons Project - Old And Wise - YouTube[/ame]


*Alan Parsons Project - Time*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=too9MtXBwts"]Alan Parsons Project - Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A tune I will never tire of -

Joe Bonamassa - Mountain Time 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5dxMv_F6Rw"]Django/Mountain Time - Beacon Theater Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4T1MQGTV9U&list=RDh4T1MQGTV9U"]Dire Straits - Ride Across The River + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNw6J9g5ahw&list=RDFNw6J9g5ahw"]Don Henley - All She Wants to Do is Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Govt. Mule and Dave Matthews - Cortez the Killer

uh huh.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ikHbFaJ8pA"]gov.t mule and dave matthews cortez the killer asheville 18\12\2006 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDBOwPORHGU"]Dirty Laundry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

kcvet said:


> Dire Straits - Ride Across The River + lyrics - YouTube



Dire Straits?
I got one for you, Portobello Belle..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGM86WT1-S0"]Dire Straits - Portobello belle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

pirate_girl said:


> Dire Straits?
> I got one for you, Portobello Belle..
> 
> 
> Dire Straits - Portobello belle - YouTube



isn't that some part of London??


----------



## pirate_girl

S-A-F-E-T-Y Safety Dance lol

Vinyl and vid..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHqTqSRL0Yg"]Men Without Hats - "The Safety Dance" (12" Inch Vinyl Single) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4okRvCg2g"]Men Without Hats - The Safety Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

kcvet said:


> isn't that some part of London??



aye..
Market district, west end


----------



## pirate_girl

Speaking of the west end, London and Dire Straits...

Gorgeous song..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GAjbAIqhq8"]Dire Straits - Wild West End + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-e4rz-SkVk"]Randy Newman feat. Mark Knopfler - It's Money That Matters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Last ones for me tonight..

Rush - Limelight
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya0cHhZaxIs"]04 - Limelight - Rush - Moving Pictures - YouTube[/ame]

One must put up barriers to keep oneself intact..

---

Fly By Night 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17t4bSaMvl4"]Rush Fly BY Night - YouTube[/ame]

good bye my dear, ship is a comin' and I just can't pretend.


----------



## 300 H and H

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4UUM5BCcr4"]Everytime You Go Away - Todd Rundgren - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pLTD23l468"]"Can We Still Be Friends" - Todd Rundgren, Daryl Hall - YouTube[/ame]


These two are so fine together.   Ironically they grew up not far apart, yet didn't know each other till adults..

Todd's voice I think has gotten better with age. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udSHItTjWyQ"]China Grove   The Doobie Brothers.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drg50H3nNAk"]The Doobie Brothers - Rockin' Down the Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Up all night I could not sleep, the whiskey that I drank was cheap (no it's not lol)

South City Midnight Lady - The Doobies.
Enjoy.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GOoyWogR0k"]South City Midnight Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BsTF22SPyM"]The Doobie Brothers-It Keeps You Runnin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

I'm a Visiting 5:00 Today...

First 5:00 as familiar...  Alabama- Five O' Clock 500

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7l420fX_YI"]Alabama- Five O' Clock 500 - YouTube[/ame]

Next the Oldest 5:00 release I encountered...  Five O'Clock World | The Vogues
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukb7empCA7A"]Five O'Clock World | The Vogues - Digitally Remastered - YouTube[/ame]

And now likely the most popular 5:00.. Alan Jackson, Jimmy Buffett - It's Five O' Clock Somewhere
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPCjC543llU"]Alan Jackson, Jimmy Buffett - It's Five O' Clock Somewhere - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

lucked into this oldie but goodie

Paul & Ed Simon - Anji (Live in the Kraft Music Hall, 1968) 


"Anji" (Live) by Paul Simon and Eddie Simon (1967) — For more videos like this, please follow (Like) the Official Facebook Page of Sydney Urshan....

"Anji" is a guitar instrumental composed and recorded by British folk, baroque, jazz, and blues guitarist Davy Graham in 1961, and released on his debut EP entitled 3/4 AD, in 1962.

Simon & Garfunkel released "Anji" on their second album Sounds of Silence in January 1966 (the only song on the album not written by Paul Simon). In 1966, Sounds of Silence was #13 on the UK Albums Chart, #21 on the Billboard 200, and was recently preserved by the Library of Congress in the National Recording Registry, calling it "culturally, historically, or aesthetically significant."

Davy Graham's fingerstyle acoustic guitar playing was a major influence for many guitarists, including Paul Simon, Bert Jansch (who covered "Anji" as "Angie" on his debut album), Ritchie Blackmore, Rory Gallagher, Ray Davies, and Jimmy Page. Graham is known for pioneering the DADGAD open Dsus4 chord tuning in the early '60s, something he came up with in Morocco while trying to play along with traditional oud music. (Jimmy Page uses the tuning in "Black Mountain Side," "Kashmir," "White Summer," and "Swan Song.")

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiGMzbvz7uU"]Paul & Ed Simon - Anji (Live in the Kraft Music Hall, 1968) [Remastered Quality] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## squerly

Rum is the reason


----------



## Ironman

This little girl is only 5 &#55357;&#56846;

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyIfWL2FGNA[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Here is a song I like.
Notice the FF?


Lyrics are important.


  Run and tell all of the angels
This could take all night
Think I need a devil to help me
Get things right
Hook me up a new revolution
'Cause this one is a lie
We sat around laughing
And watch the last one die
I'm looking to the sky to save me
Looking for a sign of life
Looking for something help me burn out bright
I'm looking for a complication
Looking 'cause I'm tired of trying
Make my way back home
When I learn to fly (high)
Think I'm done nursing the patience
I can wait one night
I'd give it all away
If you give me one last try
We live happily ever trapped
If you just save my life
Run and tell the angels
That everything is all right
I'm looking to the sky to save me
Looking for a sign of life
Looking for something help me burn out bright
I'm looking for a complication
Looking 'cause I'm tired of trying
Make my way back home
When I learn to fly (high)
Make my way back home
When I learn to fly
Fly along with me
I can't quite make it alone
Try to make this life my own
Fly along with me
I can't quite make it alone
Try to make this life my own
I'm looking to the sky to save me
Looking for a sign of life
Looking for something help me burn out bright
I'm looking for a complication
Looking 'cause I'm tired of trying
Make my way back home
When I learn to
Looking to the sky to save me
Looking for a sign of life
Looking for something help me burn out bright
I'm looking for a complication
Looking 'cause I'm tired of trying
Make my way back home
When I learn to fly high
Make my way back home
When I learn to fly
Make my way back home
When I learn to...........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOQV__Z55eE"]Foo Fighters - Learn to Fly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Matthewmemories

Jimmy eat world salt sweat sugar


----------



## pirate_girl

RIP Scott!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYubNKNbF8E"]Stone Temple Pilots - Compilation Best Of (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

How'd I miss this one ........... Chris Cornell is one of my favorites! I'm digging it ....................

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiIfqEdpEyU"]Zac Brown Band - Heavy Is the Head (Live on SNL) ft. Chris Cornell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

35 years ago
http://time.com/4131751/john-lennon-1980-anniversary/

I never forget.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jknynk5vny8"]GOD - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

slow hand 70 years on



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyw8Hg3jpoA"]Eric Clapton ‘Cocaine’ – from Eric Clapton: Live at the Royal Albert Hall Concert Film - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Matthewmemories

Maritime - milwaukee


----------



## Bamby

*Signs Signs, Everywhere a Sign*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLm3HMG8IhM"]Signs Signs, Everywhere a Sign - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Joe walsh at the Crossroads Guitar Festival.  Blues intro breaks into Funk 49.   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3lEqVAroX4"]Funk 49 - Joe Walsh - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Fleetwood Mac raw.  Way before Stevie Nicks found them.  1969

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8RhZDGLEXM"]FLEETWOOD MAC - Oh Well  (1969 UK TV Performance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Good 'Mac and definitely a favourite.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OrtLxsqSic"]Fleetwood Mac -  I'm So Afraid - The Dance - 1997 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Celtic Woman - Home For Christmas (Live From Dublin 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvRYUrdPDw0"]Celtic Woman - Home For Christmas (Live From Dublin 2013) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Warning:  Ear Worm 

Ding, Fries are done.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFQyib5ZQZY"]ding fries are done - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Matthewmemories

listening to fairytale of new york


----------



## Ironman

*RIP Lemmy*

Video for motorhead the game▶ 3:31
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_JF8oSxXtM[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA8m_SfpRKI"]BAGS OF ROCK - 'Travel Through Time' Inverness Hogmanay 2011 (remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO3ULrH_cxI"]Bags Of Rock- Black Betty / Drum Solo / Killing In The Name XII FMC Zamek Będzin 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

RIP Natalie

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWYevR0Z-7w"]Natalie Cole  I've Got Love On My Mind - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKCyUe4syc4"]Natalie Cole LIVE - Unforgettable - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Scandal, Patty Smyth - The Warrior

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47y5bo8wtqM"]Scandal, Patty Smyth - The Warrior - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Pat Benatar - Love Is A Battlefield

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGVZOLV9SPo"]Pat Benatar - Love Is A Battlefield - YouTube[/ame]

The Man Of Steel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nep_-cghFJs"]The Man Of Steel - YouTube[/ame]

Tracy Byrd, Andy Griggs, Montgomery Gentry, Blake Shelton - The Truth About Men
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUk0JTGI93E"]Tracy Byrd, Andy Griggs, Montgomery Gentry, Blake Shelton - The Truth About Men - YouTube[/ame]

Any Man With A Heartbeat Blackhawk

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su9q3tb-i4k&index=24&list=PLU8HwTGqv-W0_zA55vDAIZNtNVxe7YEi0"]Any Man With A Heartbeat Blackhawk lyrics.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

This guy is new to me but ...he's good.   From Australia 

Tommy Emmanuel live Guitar Boogie Amazing Grace 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjHPBFy8K8E"]Tommy Emmanuel live Guitar Boogie Amazing Grace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Hank Williams Jr - Practice What I Preach

This song came to mind while putting together my last post:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqET7-8lnS8"]Hank Williams Jr - Practice What I Preach - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Maquee*

*Smile - Staring at the sun* 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ace_0UpQ0MI[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Tool cover*

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctt87B6hU1M[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*led Zeppelin*






[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDwotNLyz10[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Cage The Elephant - Ain't No Rest For The Wicked 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKtsdZs9LJo"]Cage The Elephant - Ain't No Rest For The Wicked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Voodoo Chile - Luna

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfOHjeI-Bns[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

h/t to GG 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AZ8acWjhP4"]Please Don't Judas Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Listening to some oldies. Love this one whenever it pops up on the radio. 

Paul Mccartney Video for band on the run

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDzhrO5K02c[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tS-qsh6eTik"]Pink Floyd - Keep Talking - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This band is new to me.
Really good sound.

Porcupine Tree.
Enjoy.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaP46asbIS4"]Porcupine Tree - Trains (live) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVI-kMKwyV4"]Porcupine Tree - The Sound of Muzak (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Layne Staley*

14 years ago today we lost a good guy to heroin. The only band I regret not seeing back then... We are loosing to many young souls to this shit.

Wtf

My fav AIC song -

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_GPxe91hWE[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Weird political tune/video but it's growing on me.  I like

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcNEC9NaJuE[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Bring me the horizon

Happy song. 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBRAnuT48qo[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Been converting Cd's for a couple days ........ oh my, this made today's list.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg-FpLWxPWM"]Alice In Chains - Fear The Voices - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Zac Brown Band - Midnight Rider with Gregg Allman
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3vD4MuHMuo"]Zac Brown Band - Midnight Rider with Gregg Allman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Zac Brown Band - Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen Cover) Amazing 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY9-1lHAQbo"]Zac Brown Band - Bohemian Rhapsody   (Queen Cover) Amazing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FfngawdDik"]Touche - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHCob76kigA


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been revisiting old faves lately.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ-BaA5HQkg"]Bread - Look What You've Done {HD} - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Red Sun Rising*

Red Sun Rising

Emotionless

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=awyBrr0P69A[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Old Man - Alabama

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBT__dH0AXE"]Old man - Alabama - YouTube[/ame]

Right Where I Need to Be - Gary Allen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_78F4MvVZT4"]Gary Allan - Right Where I Need To Be - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Sadly I just discovered Citizen Cope .........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFrzkfUv23E"]Citizen Cope - Son's Gonna Rise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## leadarrows

WIBC 

GARRISON_ Weekdays 11am - 1pm_
all garrison | schedule | audio-on demand  | interviews

 About the Show
 Greg Garrison
Attorney  Greg Garrison hosts the Garrison show that airs weekday mornings on  WIBC. Garrison brings his conservative values to the airwaves. Greg  gained international notoriety when he successfully prosecuted Mike  Tyson on rape charges. He has served as CBS News National Legal Analyst  and has reported on major trials such as OJ Simpson and Timothy McVeigh.  He has also appeared on 60 Minutes, the FOX News Channel, the Today  Show, 48 Hours, Rivera Live and ESPN. When he's not on the radio, Greg  maintains a private practice with his brother Chris at the Garrison Law Firm.


http://player.listenlive.co/20121


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Sadly I just discovered Citizen Cope .........
> 
> Citizen Cope - Son's Gonna Rise - YouTube



I'm glad you did!


----------



## Ironman

*Red Sun Rising*

Finally some good tunes turning up again.  I miss the 90's

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=awyBrr0P69A[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIVDaw5QQsk"]NEW YORK CITY:  I'M DOING FINE NOW (1973) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPl68mhgxbM"]YouTube - The Spinners - I'll Be Around - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Just got done watching Peter Frampton Live from Chicago Soundstage and it was excellent. If you get a chance watch it! He did "I need ground" and I'd never heard it. The studio version is pretty good but catch it live .... WOW!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhVeqBHpdZQ[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Texas Hippie Coalition*



Ironman said:


> Texas Hippie Coalition - Turn It Up - YouTube



HITF did I miss this band?????


----------



## Big Dog

Good tune and eye candy .......... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjgIzKxfd4I[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3dtgprNasA"]Richie Kotzen - War Paint - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Stanley Jordon


Awesome sauce!

Jazz fusion artist, Stanley Jordan is known for his touch technique  which allows him to play melodies and chords simultaneously.  He can  also play two different guitars or a guitar and piano at the same time.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeooHiX4oH0"]Stairway to Heaven Stanley Jordan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> Stanley Jordon
> 
> 
> Awesome sauce!



Wow PG! Good find! One of my all time favorite songs mixed up good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow.  20 years later. Couldn't stand the song back then but now, just wow.  They nailed it better than the original back then.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAHB2Cg5wCA


----------



## Bamby

Paul Thorn "It's a Great Day to Whup Somebody's Ass"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPM1ifkOQ9s"]Paul Thorn "It's a Great Day to Whup Somebody's Ass" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Prophets of Rage*

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIiyoUZTHNM[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_OHAkzfT_U


----------



## pirate_girl

Just listened to this again.

Ian Astbury.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrTiauxUQDE"]The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary (Tibet Benefit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Listening to some good old country music tonight. 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftOCvwrygCI[/ame]


----------



## luvs

dear, dear silence, besides my cats purrs & my heater & a/c-- i run both co-concurrently-- i mute my television & unplug my landline so as to avoid noise~~ ppl know to not dial my cell b-4 5pm--
i hear hiccups; i get those nearly nightly~ i read a book, rather than watch television or hear music--
 peace. i saw debates & heard bickering half my night, & have thus taken to my other forms of entertainment a.k.a.- internet & reading. & menu-making~


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PtJYe4TqxJg"]Day To Feel Alive~Jake Reese - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Awesome cover ......................

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYXYfdsaHxg"]HELLYEAH - I Don't Care Anymore (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Bob Dylan - Nobel Prize for Literature 

*​
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3eE9g4z5gk"]Like a Rolling Stone - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsxKtQZzXVs"]Knockin' on Heaven's Door - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGjxjr6YCPo"]Ringo Starr - With A Little Help From My Friends (live 2005) HQ 0815007 - YouTube[/ame]

Good night friends.


----------



## deand1

Bob Weir, the album is Blue Mountain. Very mellow.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKBttQmhDBw"]Jefferson Starship - Miracles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lodRthySN64"]Stevie Nicks - Has Anyone Ever Written Anything For You Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A little night music to take me to slumber.

Oasis Supersonic

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMVPjJ9eJa8"]Supersonic - Oasis - YouTube[/ame]

REM Driver 8

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXtXx_4jdvM"]Driver 8 - YouTube[/ame]

u2 A Sort of Homecoming

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPmqlXMgTzQ"]A Sort Of Homecoming - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> Jefferson Starship - Miracles - YouTube



One of my all time favorite oldies tune. good pic, Lollie!


----------



## pirate_girl

This will be my tune if Trump wins!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF9OZg7yb0o"]Rev Theory - Hell yeah (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

nothing, 'cept fer meowing, & i'm putting my cell on silent so i can read--


----------



## Umberto

http://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=akWCZ4v_HTo


----------



## Bamby

The Outlaws - Freeborn Man

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suot2giQr5E"]The Outlaws - Freeborn Man - YouTube[/ame]

Outlaws - You are the Show

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IDewIqIASw"]The Outlaws -You Are the Show (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Seems so appropriate now.
Smile and grin at the change all around..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrHUD2XmLN4"]The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

One Tin Soldier, There won't be any trumpets blowing Come the Judgement Day 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RjI44WXKMI"]One Tin Soldier, There won't be any trumpets blowing Come the Judgement Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You don't Own Me - Leslie Gore

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=4QEqLTbEXy0"]LESLEY GORE  "YOU DON'T OWN ME"    1963  HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Highly suspect, my name is human. 
Can't get the video URL to post up on my iPad..dammit....

Loving these guys. 

https://youtu.be/49zazyMev2M


----------



## pirate_girl

My tune since Trump won lol



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRVPLPFoJL0"]Rare Earth - I Just Want to Celebrate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Dear Snowflakes, it really is very simple.... 'You can't always get what you want, but  if you try sometimes, well you might find you get what you need."

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkzVeXrkXGw"]Rolling Stones You Can't Always Get What You Want Glastonbury 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

*Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms + lyrics   *



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azMRIHIyt1Y"]Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Mentor Williams, producer and songwriter of the hit “Drift Away,” died Wednesday, November 16, 2016, in Taos, New Mexico, according to multiple news sources. He was 70.

His brother, musician Paul Williams, told The Associated Press that Mentor had died after a battle with lung cancer.

Williams’ song “Drift Away,” recorded by singer Dobie Gray, reached number 5 on the Billboard charts in 1973. A version of the song, performed by Uncle Cracker, reached number 9 on the Billboard charts 30 years later, in 2003. Williams also re-wrote part of the song for his long-time partner, country music singer Lynn Anderson, who recorded a gospel version for her final album before she died in 2015.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URw11Td8Zy0"]Drift Away Dobie Gray HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzWyZ-jM9Is[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6LzWZYWpOU[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJOA_vLwevA"]Best Hippie Songs Of All Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4"]IRON BUTTERFLY - IN A GADDA DA VIDA - 1968 (ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD SOUND & 3D VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCMS-NJ7VxU"]Jethro Tull - Aqualung (best version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

2nd best Hippy song ever...


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=qml2yjmR2XM[/ame]


----------



## Dmorency

https://youtu.be/eQcPWX60rvM

A great song and a true story.


----------



## zekeusa

Ravel "Bolero" And Pachelbel "Canon" Guess I felt like a little classical


----------



## pirate_girl

Love it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St6jyEFe5WM"]Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale, live in Denmark 2006 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

since we are getting closer by the day to Christmas here is some mood music.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nd8OxBZMdc"]Traditional Christmas Songs Playlist 2016 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPdI0l4fpSk"]Bing Crosby White Christmas (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

k.... here are a few I like.

More to come here from us all I am sure as the season progresses.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfuNu8lmPJQ"]James Taylor - Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejLQSpVBxBE"]"Christmas for Cowboys" by John Denver from Album Rocky Mountain Christmas - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8_475FKJWQ"]Amy Grant - Breath Of Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

*1 More Christmas Beer .Sunny Sweeney   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfUlwnKiCQU"]1 More Christmas Beer .Sunny Sweeney - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Kink's Father Christmas

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwxzMPnT5qY"]The Kinks - Father Christmas (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKwOByDgW3I&list=PL0582A20E16B9AC5A"]Amy Grant Tender Tennessee Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCJVoa-cQxg"]Away In A Manger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Greg Lake
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hjq8f2-3bM"]Greg Lake - I Believe In Father Christmas - YouTube[/ame]

Tony!! 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T1ft2VYe14"]Tony Bennett - I'll Be Home For Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OATi34PKNPw"]SLEIGH RIDE  John Williams & The Boston Pops (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

In memory of Greg Lake....
* I Believe In Father Christmas - single by Greg Lake*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXCEdrnaFlY"]I Believe In Father Christmas - single by Greg Lake - YouTube[/ame]

*Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Fanfare For the Common Man

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OLWgrr671g"]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Fanfare For the Common Man - YouTube[/ame]
*


----------



## pirate_girl

Emmylou Harris - Light of the Stable

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVhQd6MxKfE"]Light of the Stable - Emmylou Harris (Original 45 RPM Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

and the earworm of the day...



Zeppelin- Thank You.
(no thank you!)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je4jmKLTC48"]Thank You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Angelface

I still cant figure out how to post youtube links here..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Angelface said:


> I still cant figure out how to post youtube links here..


I usually just copy the link at the top and post it in the comments section here. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I still cant figure out how to post youtube links here..


http*s*://www.youtube.com/

Leave off the s.
Sometimes it works anyway.


----------



## MrLiberty

This was an excellent concert, by Pavarotti 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnoIZ_RzV9M"]Luciano Pavarotti - Natale a Notre-Dame - Montreal, 1978, full.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Angelface

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2O2090KD8Q"]Fifth Harmony - That's My Girl (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]





Hah! Thank you both lol <3


----------



## pirate_girl

Love this song.
(that hair tho! lol)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZHLmOVQ6RA"]The Weeknd - The Hills - Live at The BRIT Awards 2016 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Angelface

Bahah, yah that hair... XD 

Anyways another one I've recently liked...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c79gZ3p0dI&list=PLaEcD8FARb-iGjRewCgxb_Yt9qzTU9bAM&index=102"]Train - Play That Song (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU-E46o0sp0"]Lo, How a Rose E'er Blooming - Mormon Tabernacle Choir - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Angelface

I've listened to this song like a 100 times the last week or so.. Idk why... I just love her voice and I think its a beautiful song. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cauU2IpFyA&index=101&list=PLaEcD8FARb-iGjRewCgxb_Yt9qzTU9bAM"]Machine Gun Kelly, Camila Cabello - Bad Things (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

One of my favourite bands of all time.
Chicago.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7yKnKISYaU"]Feelin' Stronger Every Day - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-gYh6mLfL8"]Chicago - (I've Been) Searchin' So Long - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Angelface

Heard this song while flipping thru some stations the other day.. kinda catchy..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsmjtF703G4"]Laura Branigan - Self Control (HD 1080p) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> One of my favourite bands of all time.
> Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin' Stronger Every Day - YouTube
> 
> Chicago - (I've Been) Searchin' So Long - YouTube





"A rock band with horns"... love em. they pumped out a ton of quality songs over the years and formed the year I was born. Timeless classics that I will always enjoy. They never get old.


----------



## Bamby

*Styx - Come Sail Away*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5MAg_yWsq8"]Styx - Come Sail Away - YouTube[/ame]


*Styx - Fooling Yourself*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtzIWPeun7c&feature=youtu.be


*Styx - Blue Collar Man *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xArmqniFiJ8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> *Styx - Come Sail Away*
> 
> Styx - Come Sail Away - YouTube
> 
> 
> *Styx - Fooling Yourself*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtzIWPeun7c&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> *Styx - Blue Collar Man *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xArmqniFiJ8&feature=youtu.be




You forgot one, Bamby.
Just sayin'...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srEP-vvhTvY"]Styx - Lorelei - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> You forgot one, Bamby.
> Just sayin'...
> 
> Styx - Lorelei - YouTube



Okey Dokey Lorelei   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkLMgfbMIX8"]Lorelei - Scorpions (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Tidbit some may find if interest:

*Lorelei* is a feminine given name taken from the name of a rock headland on the Rhine River. Legends say that a maiden named the Lorelei lives on the rock and lures fishermen to their death with her song.


 Its Czech name day is 17 August.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> *Lorelei* is a feminine given name taken from the name of a rock headland on the Rhine River. Legends say that a maiden named the Lorelei lives on the rock and lures fishermen to their death with her song.
> 
> 
> Its Czech name day is 17 August.


My Father gave me that name, I am actually named after a female Navy ombudsman that my parents knew. Only mine is spelled with an a with the lei on the end.
Dad said I stole his heart from the sea.
First born Navy brat girl.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

USAF Band flashmob at the Air and Space Center 2014

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vniBBT7nRJg&ebc=ANyPxKoz0zY4m5lMgCYppiTi9KrbR8Xt2qqDf7Tz9KW8WYlQO5GM3J2Vqf4CVRLuAzilhE-Jym6fc6tvstcPMJTa2XTD9xJ-LQ"]The USAF Band - 2014 Holiday Flash Mob - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Mountain Time - Joe Bonamassa.
It never gets old.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5dxMv_F6Rw"]Django/Mountain Time - Beacon Theater Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Angelface

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXnqkVTFUqY"]Jon Bellion - All Time Low (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Bee Gees
(those oldies again)

I think Nights on Broadway is the most underrated of their songs.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRdw2romPII"]Bee Gees - Jive Talkin' - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTChf7tj7f0"]Bee Gees - Nights on Broadway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAjhqwHvMds&list=PLypiApsR13nYvrkm0GHjeyReOYtXT6M0T"]Fleetwood Mac: "Gold Dust Woman" (Live From The Dance) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Angelface

Hate the movie... Hate Taylor Swift.... <3 The song.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgFaCVj_W24"]ZAYN, Taylor Swift - I Don’t Wanna Live Forever (Fifty Shades Darker) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

I've observed due to times and conditions this song is now popping up and receiving a lot of reconaization.

GENESIS - Land of Confusion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4&list=RDQHmH1xQ2Pf4#t=51


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbw2bdbD2HE"]Be Near Me ABC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

New member here. Sorry if repost..  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHLbMQIq5NI

^Three Dog Night - Never Been To Spain 

(haven't figured out how to embed here yet..)


----------



## Desert Dude

vid embed test, take 2.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85o7cEsb4ug"]Tarja - I walk alone - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame] 

 ^ Tarja - I walk alone - Lyrics


----------



## Desert Dude

I just got one thing to say... to my wife at home: Yo, Adrian! I DID IT!


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgF484AGsBA"]MAZZY STAR - Fade into you (live) [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byOAmFLJFuE"]Deep Purple .... Perfect Strangers 1984 Studio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Deep Purple*



Desert Dude said:


> Deep Purple .... Perfect Strangers 1984 Studio - YouTube



Hell yeah! One of my all time favs. A timeless classic that never gets old. 

Thanks for posting that up.


----------



## Desert Dude

*Re: Deep Purple*



Ironman said:


> Hell yeah! One of my all time favs. A timeless classic that never gets old.
> 
> Thanks for posting that up.



I like all kinds of music, from all over the World. Even some centuries old music.  

Check out 'Maanam' from Poland (1983). She rocked this song.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhvamr-U130"]Maanam - City Spleen (1983) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

This has to be a repost here because it has 19,182,732 views, lol. 

Oh well. It's what I'm listening to now.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJk6gZuPKRE"]finger eleven - Paralyzer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

Caution, Explicit lyrics.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80AlC3LaPqQ"]Flume - Say It (feat. Tove Lo) (Illenium Remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Stuff..

Eagles
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFQMk6WWcoM"]Take It To The Limit - YouTube[/ame]

Three Dog Night
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3gGn6t8Bog"]Three Dog Night - "Out in the Country" - Original Stereo LP - HQ - YouTube[/ame]

Journey
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrzVpvtsFf0"]Wheel In The Sky - Journey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUWCdkzgfSo"]Scorpions - Still Loving You - 8/31/1985 - Oakland Coliseum Stadium (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

Something a little bit different tonight.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3XcTcTjaw"]Dark Sarah - "Dance With The Dragon" feat. JP Leppäluoto - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW5WIWdTx8A"]Heathens - Twenty One Pilots (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

As I'm a beginning Ukulele player I've been listening to and playing (badly) *The Itsy Bitsy Spider *and also *The Hokey Pokey*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> As I'm a beginning Ukulele player I've been listening to and playing (badly) *The Itsy Bitsy Spider *and also *The Hokey Pokey*




Exactly what we suspected!


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> Exactly what we suspected!



Hey, don't knock it, I'm improving


----------



## Ironman

*Gojira*

Something from the other side of the pond I can tolerate (French band lmao). It's a bit heavy at first but gets better. 







[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNdC_3LR2AI"]Gojira[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> As I'm a beginning Ukulele player I've been listening to and playing (badly) *The Itsy Bitsy Spider *and also *The Hokey Pokey*


----------



## pirate_girl

Soft and lovely chune..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJIVz9nYx7I"]Whiter Shade of Pale - Annie Lennox - YouTube[/ame]

Hard and rocky chune..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeEYaEpcfrc"]The Offspring - Gone Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Melensdad said:


> As I'm a beginning Ukulele player I've been listening to and playing (badly) *The Itsy Bitsy Spider *and also *The Hokey Pokey*
> 
> 
> pirate_girl said:
Click to expand...

Not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> Soft and lovely chune..
> 
> Whiter Shade of Pale - Annie Lennox - YouTube


That's a lovely chune.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doesn't matter what this kid plays.  I could listen to him all day.  I first saw his youtube videos when he was around 8-9 years old.  Even then he'd blow most guitarists out of the water with his classical style of guitar.

https://www.youtube.com/user/jwcfree


----------



## Ironman

*Alice in Chains*

Lots of great chunes posted in this thread. I'm listening to a tune from my favorite band, just wish I could've saw them on stage. I sure miss Layne...  I'm sure somebody else here misses him too. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mccRu1yuzmM"]AIC[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Alice in Chains*



Ironman said:


> Lots of great chunes posted in this thread. I'm listening to a tune from my favorite band, just wish I could've saw them on stage. I sure miss Layne...  *I'm sure somebody else here misses him too.*
> 
> AIC



Always.


----------



## Bamby

I've come to a state of despair and the realization that society as my reality before the dark days of Obama are but a memory. The future is yet to be written but as the fractured and divided states and individuals as we stand now will forever reflect his legacy.

Coven - One Tin Soldier (The Legend of Billy Jack) 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPNDBEuKCdY"]Coven - One Tin Soldier (The Legend of Billy Jack) Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Bob Seger - The Famous Final Scene (Original Song/Studio Version) 
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvW5qb6--WI"]Bob Seger - The Famous Final Scene (Original Song/Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]

Eagles: The Last Resort 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdx6oyBOVj0"]The Last Resort - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzLlwlb1PRI"]Radiohead - Creep, Live (Rare) '94 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tZA9q9Ec1E"]Krokus - Screaming in the Night (Live in Montreux 2003) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pFdkkjGiEs"]Blue Öyster Cult - Veteran of the Psychic Wars (Live) 10/9/1981 [Digitally Restored] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

A trip down memory lane for me tonight.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjVAYx8mzFY"]White Zombie - More Human - Live On Late Show w/  David Letterman - 7/14/95 - YouTube[/ame] 

Back in '95, this was blasting on my giant home stereo, and on the system in my Chevy Blazer. Sorry neighbors, and the other drivers next to me in traffic. 

I have quieted down much since then.


----------



## Ironman

*Seether *

l never heard of Seether until Big Dog posted one of their tunes waaay back in the day. I gave them a listen and have been hooked ever since. Thanks Dog! 

New tune from Seether. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnlwqqy4XB4"]Seether[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JFdcBULC2Q"]Apocalyptica - "Broken Pieces" (ft. Lacey Sturm of Flyleaf) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Still You Turn Me On - Emerson Lake and Palmer
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8VHHcd0M_o"]Still You Turn Me On - Emerson Lake and Palmer - YouTube[/ame]

Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Karn Evil 9 - 1st Impression - Part 2 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwSTe9uit48"]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Karn Evil 9 - 1st Impression - Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]

Uriah Heep - Lady in black 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHDZ5rYiMz0"]Uriah Heep - Lady in black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU78wkEpmY8"]Rush Subdivisions (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

A conservative comedy duo has turned the Garth Brooks classic "Friends  in Low Places" into a hysterical anthem mocking special snowflakes. The  musical parody by Chad Prather and Steve "Mudflap" McGrew hit the web  last week, and the pair has taken their satirical song on the road for  their "Friends in Safe Spaces" comedy tour. A few sample lyrics  include... I've got friends in safe spaces. If you don't go with us,  then you must be racist. Come on in and let's be cozy. Showin' off  participation trophies. Blame it all on our roots, we never wore boots,  we never...     

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur07OFbHs9c"]Friends in Safe Spaces.  Chad Prather and Steve Mudflap McGrew aka Larry the Liberal - YouTube[/ame]


*Chad Prather - The "Snowflake Cry" song*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn1eZO43w0M"]Chad Prather - The "Snowflake Cry" song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Sarah Connor*

"Son of a preacher man" cover 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvkfyYoLjho[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

Listening to acoustic versions of some old songs tonight..  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdsIjNwqeIs"]I'm not the One - Ric Ocasek - The Cars Live - YouTube[/ame] 




.


----------



## Ironman

*AIC*

Unplugged 

On my top 5 song playlist, forever. 


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zZS_15qBPs[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sib Hashian, former Boston drummer, dies at 67 during Legends of Rock Cruise.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlMUlpju3qo"]Foreplay / Long Time - YouTube[/ame]

RIP


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6Fddgh-WS0"]BEACH BOYS - "Good Timin'" (1979) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Way too good not to enjoy.  Its a parody version of one of Garth Brooks hits but takes the mocking of the coddled "participation trophy" generation up to the next level 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur07OFbHs9c"]Friends in Safe Spaces.  Chad Prather and Steve Mudflap McGrew aka Larry the Liberal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z97JudYaNo8"]Stereo Mc's   Connected - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*the gufs*



pirate_girl said:


> Sib Hashian, former Boston drummer, dies at 67 during Legends of Rock Cruise.
> Foreplay / Long Time - YouTube
> 
> RIP



Hated Boston in the 80's, but now days I love it when I hear them come on. After reading the history of the band one day, and how much of a perfectionist they/he was... respect. Love to hear them when I tune into an oldies station.

This chune never gets old for me. A band that hit it big a few cities over from me, a few years ago, in the once great city of Milwaukee. The Gufs.  

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3UP0uMm8G8[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: the gufs*



Ironman said:


> Hated Boston in the 80's, but now days I love it when I hear them come on. After reading the history of the band one day, and how much of a perfectionist they/he was... respect. Love to hear them when I tune into an oldies station.
> 
> This chune never gets old for me. A band that hit it big a few cities over from me, a few years ago, in the once great city of Milwaukee. The Gufs.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3UP0uMm8G8




THAT song is great!!
Never heard of them.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWyMDzRU1Ig"]Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home (HD Track) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bczoom

Love to crank this song up!  The video is clips from action flicks.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUpLInv2zks"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUpLInv2zks[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/limaohio/obituary.aspx?n=banner-thomas&pid=185088955

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4xEa57DSlA"]Molly Hatchet - Flirtin' With Disaster (in HQ w/timed lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86MY-quTiJs


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBS1xgE-ofk"]Classic IV     Stormy..1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> Classic IV     Stormy..1968 - YouTube


Wow. It's been forever since I heard that one! You must be old PG.  Just kidding, lol, I love that chune.


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw6yROv3TeM"]Greg Kihn Band - Jeopardy (extended version) - YouTube[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw6yROv3TeM


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh3Kk5tZSmo"]The Logical Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAxtHllmpZE"]Pink Floyd - Time - YouTube[/ame]

Pink Floyd - Time


----------



## leadarrows

https://youtu.be/w-G7-yLFmCQ


----------



## Bamby

Unto These Hills by The Marshall Tucker Band (from Running Like The Wind) 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n49pSWS4024"]Unto These Hills by The Marshall Tucker Band (from Running Like The Wind) - YouTube[/ame]


Pass It On by The Marshall Tucker Band (from Running Like The Wind) 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scFlfZMBY9M"]Pass It On by The Marshall Tucker Band (from Running Like The Wind) - YouTube[/ame]

Kinda disappointing I was looking these songs up in I tunes to pick up a copy for myself and found them unavailable, not available on amazon either as far as downloading. Would need to purchase the entire CD. Oh well.............


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EwViQxSJJ"]YouTube[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

She even took back the sweater he was wearing, LOL.


.


----------



## Big Dog

Zepplin resurgence ?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJg4OJxp-co"]Greta Van Fleet - Highway Tune - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: AIC*



Ironman said:


> Unplugged
> 
> On my top 5 song playlist, forever.
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zZS_15qBPs



Mine too!


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awyBrr0P69A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRA9weGrNWA[/ame]


----------



## Doc

they do sound like Zeplin.   

Found a downside to https ....running the secure site, we do not see the youtube videos display in line.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> they do sound like Zeplin.
> 
> Found a downside to https ....running the secure site, we do not see the youtube videos display in line.



What do you mean by display in line?


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> What do you mean by display in line?


That all I see when accessing this thread via my https link is the title of the you tube video.  Gray inside ....so I can't play it here.   I have to click the title and it opens a new window and plays on Youtubes site.   I much prefer watching from this thread and not opening a new window.  Display in line means I can see the video right here on FF in the post of whoever posts it


----------



## pirate_girl

hmm, I don't know.
I can see the whole videos as posted.


----------



## Doc

try this link and tell me if you still see the video please.   

https://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=20644845#post20644845

Thx.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> try this link and tell me if you still see the video please.
> 
> https://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=20644845#post20644845
> 
> Thx.



No.


----------



## Desert Dude

Flashback.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9un119lq4c"]Tracey Ullman - They Don't Know - YouTube[/ame] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9un119lq4c


----------



## TJE

Jackson Browne - That Girl Could Sing:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2guhGt227A"]That Girl Could Sing _ Long Version - YouTube[/ame]

Nina Simone - Feeling Good:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJA69C6SlRk"]Feeling Good, Nina Simone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rest In Peace, Chris.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsYRPiz5JPc"]Black Hole Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSmE0BBOwSg"]Brandi Carlile - Turpentine - YouTube[/ame] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSmE0BBOwSg


----------



## Big Dog

I was at this show ............ phenomenal!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW0LUvpPe9U"]Joe Bonamassa - Mainline Florida - 3/3/17 Benedum Center - Pittsburgh, PA - YouTube[/ame]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW0LUvpPe9U


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLd22ha_-VU"]MISHEARD LYRICS - Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter - YouTube[/ame] 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLd22ha_-VU


----------



## Ironman

*At some concerts, Vedder has dedicated this song to "The bastard who married my mother.*



> This is about a woman who settles for the man she has because she doesn't think she can do any better. Vedder had his stepfather in mind when he wrote it. After Eddie's biological father died, his mother remarried, and Eddie thought she did it only because she needed someone to help support the family.




[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbpUfWz-rlc[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Been listening to The Allman Brothers and Gregg.

*Music World Reacts to Death of Gregg Allman *

http://www.msn.com/en-us/music/news...th-of-gregg-allman/ar-BBBAi7R?ocid=spartanntp

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJoBRMVzzMU"]Gregg Allman - Midnight Rider - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSGc2Jbpp74"]GREGG ALLMAN-I'AM NO ANGEL-HD 1986 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqXv3FE9Jho"]Puddles Pity Party takes on Sia´s big hit Chandelier  America´s Got Talent 2017 - YouTube[/ame] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqXv3FE9Jho 

Puddles.  

I forgot about him. Look where he turned up..  - America's Got Talent 2017


----------



## pirate_girl

I saw a band recently.
They are twin brothers known as Spittin' Image.
They played this song by Darius Rucker and were quite good.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvKyBcCDOB4"]Darius Rucker - Wagon Wheel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Watching Goodfellas made me post it..



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6RtVjMDHzE"]Harry Nilsson ~ Jump Into The Fire  (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Watching/jamming guitar to/singing......

https://youtu.be/he32vwlKQPY

Saw them live this year when they came here. I won 4 VIP tickets to the concert. Met the band.


----------



## TJE

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKhfoKOTwZY"]Sade - Cherish The Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

RIP Chester 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLZWkjBXfN8"]In The End - YouTube[/ame]

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/chester-bennington-linkin-park-singer-dead-at-41-w493387


----------



## pirate_girl

Kasey told me to post this.

She likes country.. lol


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l3ukWqRU4s"]Luke Bryan - Huntin', Fishin' And Lovin' Every Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

stone temple pilots 'creep' & soundgarden's 'blackhole sun'

i'm beginning to develop issues w/ my PC that may lead to me leaving my current 'puter ISO a better model-- cannot load videos, either, tho that is nothing new~


----------



## Desert Dude

Over a BILLION views on this one.. 

[ame="<div align="center">
<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" border="0" width="400" style="margin:10px 0">
<thead>
        <tr>
                <td class="tcat" colspan="2" style="text-align:center">
                        <a href="" title="You  Tube" target="_blank">You  Tube</a>
                </td>
        </tr>
</thead>
<tbody>
        <tr>
                <td class="panelsurround" align="center"><object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pXRviuL6vMY"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pXRviuL6vMY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350" wmode="transparent"></embed></object></td>
        </tr>
</tbody>
</table></div>"]twenty one pilots: Stressed Out [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame] 

/BTW, I also had a Big Wheel when I was a kid.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kutless.  Live last night.  Awesome show.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Desert Dude said:


> Over a BILLION views on this one..
> 
> [ame="<div align="center">
> <table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" border="0" width="400" style="margin:10px 0">
> <thead>
> <tr>
> <td class="tcat" colspan="2" style="text-align:center">
> <a href="" title="You  Tube" target="_blank">You  Tube</a>
> </td>
> </tr>
> </thead>
> <tbody>
> <tr>
> <td class="panelsurround" align="center"><object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pXRviuL6vMY"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pXRviuL6vMY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350" wmode="transparent"></embed></object></td>
> </tr>
> </tbody>
> </table></div>"]twenty one pilots: Stressed Out [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> /BTW, I also had a Big Wheel when I was a kid.




messy messy


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXafvx8Tn1g"]Chickenfoot - "Big Foot" Official Music Video [HD] - YouTube[/ame]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXafvx8Tn1g


----------



## RNE228

Glen Campbell - Amazing Grace (Live)


----------



## RNE228

Can someone remind me how to embed Youtube video correctly? I searched but did not see how. And, well..., I used to know but forgot


----------



## Big Dog

RNE228 said:


> Can someone remind me how to embed Youtube video correctly? I searched but did not see how. And, well..., I used to know but forgot



Remove the "s" from the https in the URL!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_DqmyI_YNE"]Glen Campbell  - Amazing Grace (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egNHPnrtY_8"]Glen Campbell on Austin City Limits "Wichita Lineman" (1985) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Was watching the movie "O Brother Where Art Thou" and now the song 'Man of Constant Sorrow' by the Soggy Bottom Boys is stuck in my head.  

Actually I think it might be a Bob Dylan song?  

But the movie has it sung by the fictitious Soggy Bottom Boys so its that rendition that is stuck in my mind.  This guy does a pretty good cover of the song and if you watch it past the song you see his "bloopers" too, which are pretty good.

LINK >>> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5NEiGzmdp0


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtMLcp8415U"]Lynyrd Skynyrd // Homegrown (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

https://youtu.be/o7jlFZhprU4

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w82V4gsSW-4"]Black Country Communion- Song of Yesterday- LIVE OVER EUROPE DVD - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB_JQWX9uOE"]Black Country Communion "Burn" Live Over Europe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to a concert last night with my lovely wife. We had VIP passes and got to go for a private meet n greet with the band. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Black Country Communion- Song of Yesterday- LIVE OVER EUROPE DVD - YouTube
> 
> Black Country Communion "Burn" Live Over Europe - YouTube


----------



## Big Dog

Blues has been agenda for the last few weeks ...............

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_uY37rcCNk"]1994  Some Change  BOZ SCAGGS  ELADIO DIAZ 1960  mp3 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1yzP4gwrxg"]Damn Traffic - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fde3ETNi_BI"]Michael Lee Firkins - Cajun Boogie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

a little Tom Petty:  Learning to fly

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p_f7Df2-oM"]Learning to Fly - Tom Petty w/ Stevie Nicks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Nirvona's: Smells like teen spirt 
performed by 1300 musicians.    Wild

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcLKQvLx9iE"]Watch 1000 Musicians Play Nirvana’s ‘Smells Like Teen Spirit’ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

breathe via pink floyd~~ then bathtub gin, via phish-- then bar jukes~~


----------



## Ironman

I really like XM satellite radio. I am exposed to a lot of kick ass tunes that I'd never hear anywhere else  - but it's a real bitch trying to imbed vids on an i-Pad. Geezus cripes 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=bC4cxajy4V4[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

A lot of the songs by Alice In Chains were about Laynes drug addiction, written by Layne himself. One of my favorite songs wasn't. People just assumed, as did I. But man, Layne really killed it with this song 
*
"Guitarist Jerry Cantrell wrote this about the love of his life, Courtney Clarke. This song encompasses all of the insecurities and self-doubt inherent in a relationship."*

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8hT3oDDf6c[/ame]


----------



## Doc

I ran into this today.  An early version of Led Zeppelin doing Dazed and Confused.  Great sound clarity.   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EieHafkHbU"]Led Zeppelin - Dazed And Confused "1969" [ Good Quality ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TJE

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B06_jlEF5R8"]"Daughter" - Loudon Wainwright III (unofficial video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Love it.  I had not heard anything from Louden Waighnrght III in years.   


Here is an oldie I just ran into.   A true classic.
The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody
1965


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiyq2xrSI0"]Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

One more then I gots to get to work ....

James Taylor: Fire and Rain
Neil Young: Heart of Gold
Both on same video.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoeF2jzqFUI"]James Taylor & Neil Young - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Ok, really just one more:

Tom Petty w Stevie Nicks: Learning to Fly.   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p_f7Df2-oM"]Learning to Fly - Tom Petty w/ Stevie Nicks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Traveling Wilburys:  End of the Line

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwqhdRs4jyA"]Traveling Wilburys - End Of The Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs
“Little Red Riding Hood” 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_K5b-JNc7E"]Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs - Little Red Riding Hood (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cdVVLbe1rfY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## nixon

Merry Christmas ! 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pRhjWdr-LAA#
Haven’t gotten the knack of embedding videos on the ipad yet . But hope you enjoy this .

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRhjWdr-LAA"]Silent Monks Sing the Hallelujah Chorus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Merry Christmas John.  I embedded it for you.


----------



## tiredretired

David Allan Coe-You Never Even Called Me By My Name.  The Perfect Country & Western Song.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_qfujQ_jTQ"]David Allan Coe-You Never Even Called Me By My Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

“Those Were The Days” Mary Hopkin 1968

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=y3KEhWTnWvE"]Mary Hopkin - Those Were The Days - 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Ike and Tina Turner: Proud Mary ...1971

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL1l0Fz5RlE"]Ike & Tina Turner - Proud Mary live on Italian TV 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq4KA0mUnC8"]Dream On - Postmodern Jukebox ft. Morgan James (Aerosmith Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tiredretired

One of my favorite performers, old Merle Haggard.  Love this song.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epnqisvSCwo


----------



## pirate_girl

I've yet to learn to embed a link from android.
Grrr.. guess I'll just listen lol


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> I've yet to learn to embed a link from android.
> Grrr.. guess I'll just listen lol


Not sure if this will help, but, on my Linux systems (which is what Android is based on) when you highlight text it is automatically copied.   If you can highlight a link, then just try pasting it.   I've been tempted to try Android but have yet to take the plunge.

----------------------
Edit to add:
I searched for an answer:

Firefox for Android lets you easily copy and paste text directly from a web page. This article will show you how it's done.

Long-tap a word to select it on a web page.
Drag the set of bounding handles to highlight all the text you want to copy.
Tap Copy on the toolbar that appears.
Tap and hold on the field where you want to paste the text until a toolbar appears. This can be the URL bar or any text field.
Tap Paste on the toolbar.
Your copied text will appear in the field.

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-do-i-copy-and-paste-text-android

and then there is this:  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suMpg3OJYkQ"]Android 101: How To Copy and Paste - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Doc.
I got the basic c/p down.
Now just to get a video to link properly.
I'll work on it later.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm listening to "Say Something"- by Chris Stapleton and Justin Timberlake.
Great song.. too bad I haven't mastered c/p links with the phone yet. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

The Staple Singers - If You're Ready (Come Go with Me) - YouTube

Well, I can hear it but it didn't embed.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame]http://.youtube.com/watch?v=6blBC9Vo904[/ame]
Thanks Jim!


----------



## Doc

Toby Keith is a shitty golfer .....and so am i.   :th_lmao:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEwnd1wbE-M"]Toby Keith - Shitty Golfer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame]http://.youtube.com/watch?v=GnOp38qcDG0[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame]http://.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFNW5F8K9Y[/ame]

Prince, where has the time gone?


----------



## Doc

Awesome PG.  
I'm listening to it now too.   One of my favs.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Awesome PG.
> I'm listening to it now too.   One of my favs.



It's hard getting those little blue blips in place around the link.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=6ioWOFz9XAM"]Got You (Where I Want You) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

........
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=epX8Th4aiMc"]Hey, Hey, What Can I Do - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lesley Gore . . .


[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=bbOrjHBaDzQ"]Lesley Gore - It's my party live 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

jim slagle said:


> Lesley Gore . . .
> 
> 
> Lesley Gore - It's my party live 1964 - YouTube



Did a little research and found she passed away in 2015 at 68. 

Way too soon.  RIP Lesley. 




> Lesley Gore, Teenage Voice of Heartbreak, Dies at 68
> By Jon Pareles
> Feb. 16, 2015
> Lesley Gore, who was a teenager in the 1960s when she recorded hit songs about heartbreak and resilience that went on to become feminist touchstones, died on Monday in Manhattan. She was 68.
> 
> Lois Sasson, her partner of 33 years, said Ms. Gore died of lung cancer at NewYork-Presbyterian Hospital.



https://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/17/...e-teenage-voice-of-heartbreak-dies-at-68.html


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame]http://.youtube.com/watch?v=oWYJoIyQq7I[/ame]

Some friends posted this on Farcebook.
The song that was a number 1 hit when you were 14 defines your life right now.


----------



## Big Dog

Be on the look out for this young lady. She's about to take the Blues scene by storm ............ Samantha Fish plays guitar, cigar box and here she is playing her oil can!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1grjzBHgmY"]Samantha Fish  | "Gone For Good" Live at Telluride Blues & Brews Festival - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Cigar box



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgmBKFJXdtE"]Samantha Fish - Turn It Up - Don Odell's Legends - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice cover..
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=EDL6paXtu6Y


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Junior Brown - Highway Patrol


[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=55I5vuVKMfU"]Junior Brown - Highway Patrol - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Just discovered Brock Davisson today, can’t get enough, guy is unreal! From Marietta, OH.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2sqV1suj60"]LINE 6 HELIX + IBANEZ RG3XXV - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Gq7Nm_puo"]LINE 6 HELIX "Sweet Memories in Red" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Just discovered Brock Davisson today, can’t get enough, guy is unreal! From Marietta, OH.
> 
> LINE 6 HELIX + IBANEZ RG3XXV - YouTube
> 
> 
> LINE 6 HELIX "Sweet Memories in Red" - YouTube


Oh yes!


----------



## tiredretired

You guys need to listen to more Country & Western, the music of the deplorables.


----------



## Big Dog

TiredRetired said:


> You guys need to listen to more Country & Western, the music of the deplorables.


Now what do you call the second of the videos I posted last night. You need to actually listen to what is posted ....


----------



## tiredretired

Big Dog said:


> Now what do you call the second of the videos I posted last night. You need to actually listen to what is posted ....



Well, bless your pea picking heart, Dawg.


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.candomusos.com/profile-brock-davisson.php
Some info on the guy.
I like his style


----------



## luvs

me, bitching vibrantly (@ a voicemail)-- jagovs-- uggghhhhhh!!


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> http://www.candomusos.com/profile-brock-davisson.php
> Some info on the guy.
> I like his style


Yep, I viewed near every thing on Brock. 
I’ve been buried in his stuff for 2 days. Sent him a small donation and ended up conversing with him via text, nice guy. He sent me all his improve stuff in mp3. I’m nearing everything he’s done, it’s quite a list and he does all genre’s.


----------



## Big Dog

Here’s one for Tired ..... . A true legend, COE!

http://youtu.be/KDunQbkkD0c


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTpvbv1luJU"]George Strait She'll Leave You With A Smile - YouTube[/ame]



I have not shared this with many, but on March 12th my other half of nearly 20 years passed away. It was early in the morning and I was at the kitchen table when she came into the room and sat in a chair next to me. She was sitting there and I could see the glow of love in her eyes as she softly asked me to take and hold her hands. I then proceeded to gently take her hands into my own but only momentarily when she left me for the great divide. 



In reality she truly did  leave me with a smile.....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bamby said:


> I have not shared this with many, but on March 12th my other half of nearly 20 years passed away. It was early in the morning and I was at the kitchen table when she came into the room and sat in a chair next to me. She was sitting there and I could see the glow of love in her eyes as she softly asked me to take and hold her hands. I then proceeded to gently take her hands into my own but only momentarily when she left me for the great divide.
> 
> 
> 
> In reality she truly did  leave me with a smile.....



I’m so sorry to hear this. 

Jim


----------



## Doc

Bamby said:


> George Strait She'll Leave You With A Smile - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> I have not shared this with many, but on March 12th my other half of nearly 20 years passed away. It was early in the morning and I was at the kitchen table when she came into the room and sat in a chair next to me. She was sitting there and I could see the glow of love in her eyes as she softly asked me to take and hold her hands. I then proceeded to gently take her hands into my own but only momentarily when she left me for the great divide.
> 
> 
> 
> In reality she truly did  leave me with a smile.....


Ahh so sad Bamby.   My condolences.   How tough that must be, to lose your other half.      So glad for you that she left you with a smile.


----------



## Big Dog

God bless you Bambi and peace be with your other half!


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm so sorry you lost her, Bamby.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E0E0ynyIUsg"]White Zombie - More Human Than Human - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wiALqcGk-Xg"]Rose In The Heather - Nazareth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Chris Stapleton. I hadn't even heard of him until a friend at camp requested that I learn a song of his for around the campfire. I listened. I liked. I learned to play it. Working on singing it. That part takes longer now that I can't remember crap. It'll come. 


https://youtu.be/18AhUXAILWE


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Couple of the songs I listened to/played/sang this morning 

https://youtu.be/zhnMSVb0oYA

https://youtu.be/F_HJ5BrGkYE


----------



## tiredretired

A version not everyone is familiar with.  Personally, being a huge Animals fan, I like this one better.  Eric Burdon had an awesome voice.  One of the best. Enjoy. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs_FYcF5o3s"]Eric Burdon & The Animals - To Love Somebody - 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s7yKnKISYaU"]Feelin' Stronger Every Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

and I won't cry for yesterday....
No I will not.
[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dDLiVwpv89s"]Duran Duran - Ordinary World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

On another forum a member made a playlist from a posting similar to this. Made for a pretty darn good playlist I thought some may enjoy here.


http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOvwqrItNo22G3fkWS4dvfXu9yg7c4_Iu&disable_polymer=true


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fK7bwIVrQFs"]Toad The Wet Sprocket - Something's Always Wrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=C4fTT6voask"]Legend In Your Own Time - Carly Simon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tiredretired

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5R-T_YF-wU"]Confederate Railroad - Daddy Never Was The Cadillac Kind (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=EEzyrpfrPEI"]Classical Gas Mason Williams 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

*Lynyrd Skynyrd - Ain't No Good Life (studio version)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ2p72Yzdko"]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Ain't No Good Life (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
*Cinderella - Nobody's Fool*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs"]Cinderella - Nobody's Fool - YouTube[/ame]
*Boston - Amanda {HD}*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOThAc2bNHs"]Boston - Amanda {HD} - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=twXj3Jprbcc"]Paul McCartney - Junior's Farm - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> Classical Gas Mason Williams 1968 - YouTube



My wife always says I have classical gas. :th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TiredRetired said:


> My wife always says I have classical gas. :th_lmao::th_lmao:




That’s ok as long as it’s not progressive gas!


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> That’s ok as long as it’s not progressive gas!



Years ago I plumbed our house for gas all in black iron pipe.  When the gas company came to inspect the work they asked my wife if her husband was a gas man.  My wife smiled and said "You have no idea, sweetie".  True story and one of my favorites.  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4XrWESC7dsA"]Stormy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tiredretired

Another trip down Memory Lane.  Dennis Yost had a good voice. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paRnuYeF7ZY"]Classics IV - Every Day With You Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

*The Alan Parsons Project- I Robot (full album)*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lgsCe-fLG4"]The Alan Parsons Project- I Robot (full album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

tear in my beer . . .



[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=rM8tROzp4Dc"]Hank Williams Jr - Tear In My Beer (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Here is one of his songs that always bring back pleasant memories... By the way I'm sort of reminiscing my bd today..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8aK2VdMnRc"]HANK WILLIAMS JR.  Montana Cafe HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=igz2CuWcWTg"]Linger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49vXuZNYYa8"]BOB SEGER _ SHIP OF FOOLS. - YouTube[/ame]






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deQHcvAi-kg"]The Famous Final Scene - Bob Seger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8kl6q_9qZOs"]The Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter (Live) - OFFICIAL PROMO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VPpAZ9_qAw"]Martina McBride - Independence Day - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq1CuhcDj8Y"]Martina McBride - When God-Fearin' Women Get The Blues (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5nvaOD_Lr4"]Reba McEntire - If You See Him, If You See Her ft. Brooks & Dunn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoR2Oax82kY"]Miranda Lambert - White Liar - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB7ONnfIjaI"]Miranda Lambert - Kerosene (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Living in the past today . . .


 Statler Brothers

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=KXtR-CaK6p4"]Do You Remember These - YouTube[/ame]
A

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=I6tF6AT5ZSA"]Whatever Happened To Randolph Scott  ~  The Statler Bros. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz1HaotYGyg"]Bobby - Goldsboro-Watching Scotty Grow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

In a country frame of mind TD...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SLjZQtHrag"]Brooks & Dunn - How Long Gone - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vPLR01Gm78"]George Strait - Living And Living Well - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTpvbv1luJU"]George Strait She'll Leave You With A Smile - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_78F4MvVZT4"]Gary Allan - Right Where I Need To Be - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cin0QzuEss"]White Bird- It's A Beautiful Day -1968 - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj9b3QqTOtY"]Montgomery Gentry - My Town (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJixs2FoZ_Y"]Montgomery Gentry - What Do Ya Think About That (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Anne Murray . . .





[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=peWwHTTKmVw"]ANNE MURRAY  ~ "SNOWBIRD"    1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This song came to mind this morning. 

We had a heavy dew early morning so I waited to start mowing. Didn’t wait long enough. On the side of the first hill me and a 800 pound zero turn mower slid sideways several feet before I got it straightened out!  

I mowed all the flat parts first.  Two hours later the slopes were dry so I finished them. 

Paul Simon.


[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZNt5FnMK2sM"]Simon & Garfunkel - Slip Slidin' Away (from The Concert in Central Park) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Quebe Sisters with Asleep at the Wheel perform "Navajo Trail"


[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=HFFYkF5v7Kk"]The Quebe Sisters with Asleep at the Wheel perform "Navajo Trail" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pretty sure Buck Owens was first on this one. I think just about everyone has recorded it from Boxcar Willie to Dave Dudley!


[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=zdwsNPnVMKk"]Truck Drivin' Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn9IyFLDtjk"]Living In The Past (2001 Remastered Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ray Price



A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=w3VUyPh7Lwc"]Drinking Champagne - Ray Price 1970 - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## tiredretired

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCgicPdsxxg"]Lost Highway ~ Hank williams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nrwgbpeW70A"]Burt Reynolds sings on Dinah Shore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

No special reason but I'll admit I was listening to this ....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKvIpdAlTLw"]I95 Asshole Song Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Recent  thread brought this song to mind....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsKCU5ll3D0"]Pat Benatar - Fire And Ice - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNFSED77-GM"]QUARTERFLASH - Harden My Heart (1982) - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg7Ii13wCTA"]Laura Branigan - Gloria - ( Alta Calidad ) HD - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HInA9jKyoKE"]Laura Branigan - Self Control (1984) //Good Audio Quality\\ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 300 H and H

Candy Dulfer hits my spot tonight...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86BmSaXZMHw"]Candy Dulfer & David A. Stewart - Lily Was Here - YouTube[/ame]

I play the Sax, but not anything like this woman can!!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Maybe not mainstream . . .

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=89VR_lZehw4"]Ray Wylie Hubbard "Snake Farm" - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## Bamby

Morning events brought this song to mind:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBMsulQMqm8"]Kansas - The Wall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8yuOw5k5_OM"]Eminence Front - HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zekeusa

300 H and H said:


> Candy Dulfer hits my spot tonight...
> 
> Candy Dulfer & David A. Stewart - Lily Was Here - YouTube
> 
> I play the Sax, but not anything like this woman can!!
> 
> Regards, Kirk



"Pick up the Pieces" Unbelievable!!   People, Check Her Out!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rest in peace Marty Balin.

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3nzzjwZGt6I"]Jefferson Starship - Miracles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UOqXy64-hTw"]The Korgis - everybody's got to learn sometime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpfbcXTeo8"]Phil Collins - I Don't Care Anymore (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Stagger Lee Lloyd Price

A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=FCPutYaGFlE"]Lloy Price - Stagger Lee - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Champs "Tequila"

A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=Uyl7GP_VMJY"]The Champs "Tequila" - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## tiredretired

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXV_QjenbDw"]Janis Joplin - Me & Bobby McGee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Tony Joe White.. RIP 

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2P77HTbbXsU"]TONY JOE WHITE - Ice Cream Man - (BluesMen Channel Music) - BLUES & ROCK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MunWJu1f1-8"]Tony Joe White - Rainy Night In Georgia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3VLqLLWxbQ"]I Think My Dog's a Democrat   Bryan Lewis  Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4nPa35CZPI"]Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Here Comes My Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIycEe59Auc&list=PL2BtVH4ofjZ1Jw8M_IUqbuH3rclaLQ2gs"]America - Sister Golden Hair (HQ Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0"]Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft  #1 Hit(1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zekeusa

Seals and Crofts, Ah Summer Breeze.....Good Stuff!


----------



## Bamby

Here's a nice tribute and maybe thats whats now needed a country survival plan...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKPDJj770pc"]Toby Keith - A Country Boy Can Survive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=SZ-69SYFm9Y"]Ruth BROWN Lucky lips - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSY5d8X4P7w"]The Mississippi Mudcats and Sister Sheryl Crow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n7TLTjqUyog"]Collective Soul - The World I Know (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnmFPFQd9CI"]"Rainy Day People" w/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4"]Gordon Lightfoot   Sundown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-btv-7GkVk0"]Day After Day - Badfinger - YouTube[/ame]


Note: not the best version but listenable 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyBS_1vGwpU"]Badfinger - Without You - Pete Ham - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8lf7RLYIww"]Blues Image-Ride Captain Ride - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU-KVObNEd4"]Eddie Money- Gimme some Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP8lCapcqwM"]Randy Travis- Three Wooden Crosses (WITH LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This song by Adele.
I don't like it, yet I do.
It's that way for me with all her songs.

I bet my link won't embed.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fk4BbF7B29w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9km01hvP4w"]Europe - The Final Countdown - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tN9ywLQUdd8"]Never Been Any Reason by Head East in 1080p HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Blackberry Smoke- One Horse Town
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=T80B7s7ekGo"]Blackberry Smoke - One Horse Town (Acoustic Live at Google/YouTube) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> Blackberry Smoke- One Horse Town
> Blackberry Smoke - One Horse Town (Acoustic Live at Google/YouTube) - YouTube




Good  song though I prefer this recording......


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj60qju8OJ8"]Blackberry Smoke - One Horse Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Hmmm..
See if this link works.
Ac/Dc Thunderstruck with flame throwers.

Christmas light display.
Yes! It does lol
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=388202364965763&id=261383060981028


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> Good  song though I prefer this recording......
> 
> 
> Blackberry Smoke - One Horse Town - YouTube



Yes, I do like that one better.


----------



## pirate_girl

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pBZ7hDUhgeM#menu


----------



## Bamby

Tim Allen The Santa Clause is on the Tube and brought this one to mind.....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTIrY40KVCY"]The Charlie Daniels Band: Carolina (I Remember You) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zekeusa

Just found this in my stuff. Looks like it's never been played!


----------



## baldy347

mostly this:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkM71JPHfjk&list=RDKkM71JPHfjk&start_radio=1


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOGE-u0cBkY"]REO Speedwagon   Ridin' The Storm Out (LIVE) - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G8jAPPjpGs"]REO Speedwagon - Take It On The Run - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

http://duckduckgo.com/?q=boston+amanda&t=brave&ia=videos&iax=videos&iai=WOThAc2bNHs


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CCR - 

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=w6iRNVwslM4"]Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival (HQ - 5.1 Studio ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

George Jones - The Corvette Song (Hotter Than A Two Dollar Pistol)



[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=jPqryHDRNB0"]George Jones - Hotter Than a Two Dollar Pistol - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFjmvfRvjTc#action=share


----------



## Doc

Great timing Bamby.   Going to try to make 'The Wall' show up viewable here.   

Pink Floyd "The Wall"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFjmvfRvjTc"]Pink Floyd - "Hey You" - YouTube[/ame]

I just took off #action=share on the link and it shows in line.


----------



## Doc

I hadn't heard this song for a long time.  Could not have named the artist till it came on Sirius today.   

Bill Withers: "Ain't no sunshine when she's gone"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo


----------



## pirate_girl

Doris!

https://www.chonday.com/33724/dorwawond6/


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvRYUrdPDw0"]Celtic Woman - Home For Christmas (Live From Dublin 2013) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh he's precious!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7X36kPdkVTE#menu

Wonder if he'd marry me?


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4_Wv_7zjozE"]104 Years Old Music Teacher Playing Beethoven. Miss Ann. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tom T Hall - Faster horses, younger women, older whiskey and more money. What more could you ask for? 

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=vnvMcX95G20"]Tom T. Hall - Faster Horses (The Cowboy and The Poet) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gsOO-PKpYjc#


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=o6Di6qes3ss"]FUEL - Innocent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The HU band.
They're Mongolian metal rock with traditional native sound.
The more I listen to them, the more I like.

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jM8dCGIm6yc"]The HU - Wolf Totem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

silence-- it's gorgeous; i'll glimpse @ subtitles here & there; usually; my television is on mute--


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been watching The Art of McCartney.
I think Billy Joel covered this very well.

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8nJZwRIy8G8"]Billy Joel - Maybe I'm Amazed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> I've been watching The Art of McCartney.
> I think Billy Joel covered this very well.
> 
> Billy Joel - Maybe I'm Amazed - YouTube


Yep, I agree!!


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzoVLDdHwW4"]BLACKBERRY SMOKE | One Horse Town - In The Backyard Sessions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> BLACKBERRY SMOKE | One Horse Town - In The Backyard Sessions - YouTube



Can't get enough of that one.


----------



## Big Dog

Get your blues socks on folks!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO-NHQkIRso"]Joe Bonamassa, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Samantha Fish, Walter Trout - Going Down - KTBA Cruise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This..
Never heard it before until last night.
Love it.
[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zI2C1lhkUhg"]Walk Into The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Bellamy Brothers, Do you love

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cWSjzDrMVk"]Bellamy Brothers, Do you love - YouTube[/ame]

The bellamy brothers redneck girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfDMMl-9AYU"]The bellamy brothers redneck girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Please Come To Boston

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDRLZFgEoGw"]Please Come To Boston - YouTube[/ame]

Gordon Lightfoot Sundown

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKYRjNAakVc"]Gordon Lightfoot Sundown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Little Big Town - A Little More You

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsaocE82GLY"]Little Big Town - A Little More You - YouTube[/ame]

Little Big Town - Boondocks (With Lyrics) HQ

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-XfthjK-bk"]Little Big Town - Boondocks (With Lyrics) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Then and now.
The Cowsills 

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BiMCTjO_dHI"]the Cowsills - the Rain,the Park & Other Things (edited from 2 performances)(1966) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=foepOwQlXpI"]The Cowsills - The Rain, The Park and Other Things (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

The Fightin' Side of Me (Merle Haggard) w/ lyrics

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTWZy4ETCZs"]The Fightin' Side of Me (Merle Haggard) w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dean Lewis.
New to me.
I love this song.
[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KRRzgV8CmAQ"]Dean Lewis - Be Alright (Official Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Eric Clapton,Crossroads Guitar Festival,Chicago 2007,Complete Concert


A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=00C4dlUeoes"]Eric Clapton,Crossroads Guitar Festival,Chicago 2007,Complete Concert - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been humming Partridge Family hits since this morning because I watched a documentary on the show last night on YouTube.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mac Davis “It’s Hard To Be Humble”

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=mYKWch_MNY0"]Mac Davis - It's Hard To Be Humble (1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Beach Boys - Fun Fun Fun

A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=vS5ttqc8iDw"]Fun Fun Fun Beach Boys HiQ Hybrid JARichardsFilm - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## Dude111

Listening to my James Taylor record  (First album)

Current song: Something in the way she moves


----------



## Bannedjoe

They say all things go in circles.

I'm now officially old.
I'm listening to my dad's favorite artist.

Do you think he'll eventually drop her and ever start listening to Black Sabbath?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx04R7Duxaw"]My Piano Romance - Beegie Adair / 9 I've Got You Under My Skin - YouTube[/ame]

But it sounds so nice on my system.


----------



## Dude111

Listening to my REO speedwagon record 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (R.E.O.)

Current song: Our time is gonna come


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Spanky and Our Gang - Sunday Will Never Be The Same

A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wqw1MGEHKNE"]Spanky & Our Gang - Sunday Will Never Be The Same - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Willie - Uncloudy Day
A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=w1-DHepnVLs"]Uncloudy Day (Willie Nelson) w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Everly brothers Bird Dog
A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=EjxGlFkxzOQ"]Everly Brothers - Bird Dog (live 1983) HD 0815007 - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## Bamby

This is in honer or Confererate Railroad 
Being thrown out of county fairs everywhere due to sorry damn liberals...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpRY1PORlWI&list=PLBPd7_F_qf_nalWd9WtyoyNIeDj4AeS6l"]Confederate Railroad-Elvis and Andy (music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

No one could make a point like Merle!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=80&v=sxLtXJzo3Ew


----------



## Big Dog

My latest discovery, these guys are great "Big Wreck". Think Chris Cornell may he RIP ................



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXY8PrlTgjY"]Big Wreck - Albatross (LIVE at the Suhr Factory Party 2015) - YouTube[/ame]



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83j6OYrPtRw"]Big Wreck - The Oaf (LIVE at the Suhr Factory Party 2015) - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uYzg6dgoDU"]Big Wreck - Ghosts (LIVE at the Suhr Factory Party 2015) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Interesting video if you’re into Miles Davis

The 60th Anniversary of 'Kind of Blue': Miles Davis' Masterpiece

A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=g9zb0j5Khpg&time_continue=692"]Kind of Blue 60th Anniversary - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Beep Beep - The Playmates
A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=enqNl7tdLR4"]BEEP BEEP ~ THE LITTLE NASH RAMBLER ~ The PLAYMATES ~ ANIMATION - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## 300 H and H

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wrxf9lLA9-g&list=RDWrxf9lLA9-g&start_radio=1"]Bruce Hornsby  -Dreamland- - YouTube[/ame]

Hornsby at his best, I think...

So much soul and so much depth. Rare to find a musician with this level of talent today.... or any day for that matter..

Regards,Kirk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Original Tuxedo Jazz Band . . .

A
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=GkJErPFVNRY[/ame]
A


----------



## Bamby

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkKxmnrRVHo[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Here is a couple that can kinda tug your heart some... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bi_kRv0dOk[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCeVP9WuA6I[/ame]


----------



## Doc

I learned something today and got this song stuck in my head.   Thanks Dawg!!!!  

 the video was shot in 1976 , they purposely left cars out to not date the video so much .... and ... Rick Derringer (Of Edgar Winter group fame and rock and roll hoochie koo) didn't write the song, he was 18 at the time and the girl was he GF.  Lucky guy.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FdV1dFvKA8[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoKvUYbGu7A[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFxOaDeJmXk[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R9jKyI6N9rg[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Johnny Bond - Hot Rod Lincoln
A
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=7HtXdxUOSZU[/ame]
A


----------



## Bamby

If you like Christmas music, I'd suggest opening in a new window and enjoy it playing in the background....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDmIddF7DfQ&list=PLNZvvMZoKZETFgw8v7S-LqPS7UOOY2xX9&index=2[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ray Benson - Asleep At The Wheel - Boogie Back To Texas 

A

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAa2QZbGsHY[/ame]

A


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Quebe Sisters with Asleep at the Wheel perform "Navajo Trail"

A

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFFYkF5v7Kk[/ame]

A


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Roy Acuff - Fireball Mail
A

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQafTXPQ_Sg[/ame]

A


----------



## Bannedjoe

Rain.
I'm listening to it rain.
It wasn't in the forecast.


It's probably because I bought a pallet of Redimix and didn't cover it right off the bat.


----------



## Bamby

This should pick you up a bit.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnKtCGrLRJ4[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

https://youtu.be/kT-K5hQl834?list=PLHETeArSlT9G8Ywl22sg4TTEZjqMWrHS2


----------



## Bamby

PG made a post elsewhere that brought me here...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ2p72Yzdko[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

On this day, Feb. 3 …

1959: “The Day the Music Died” - Rock-and-roll stars Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens and J.P. “The Big Bopper” Richardson die in a small plane crash near Clear Lake, Iowa.


----------



## Bamby

jim slagle said:


> On this day, Feb. 3 …
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yHTpGog0IY
> 
> 1959: “The Day the Music Died” - Rock-and-roll stars Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens and J.P. “The Big Bopper” Richardson die in a small plane crash near Clear Lake, Iowa.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Frank Sinatra. - Both Sides Now
A

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DrRnI-1Ssg[/ame]

A


----------



## Bamby

Bamby said:


>



What was I thinking???


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsuv4HPGNHM[/ame]

A


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Seems like a good song for a Friday night in quarantine. Lol

https://youtu.be/FG1NrQYXjLU


----------



## Bamby

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rukvfk9a6rY[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Keep calm do fuck all song

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxjrFuC5BhU[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You Picked A Fine Time To Leave Me Loose Wheel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJIn6gMlo6A[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ray Price - Night Life - Written by Willie Nelson

Buddy Emmons on the steel guitar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjvV37t5UIU[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Disturbed: Sounds of Silence (World in lockdown)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VH0l5fuKUc&fbclid[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

I haven't been able to grasp what so many people see in Disturbed. They only do covers of past popular songs pretty well but to my ear anyway there is a dark satanistic quality in the way they sing the songs. For my listening pleasure I'll stick with the Simon & Garfunkel ... 

 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7McpVPlidc[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Bamby said:


> I haven't been able to grasp what so many people see in Disturbed. They only do covers of past popular songs pretty well but to my ear anyway there is a dark satanistic quality in the way they sing the songs. For my listening pleasure I'll stick with the Simon & Garfunkel ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7McpVPlidc



Disturbed released that version of Sound of Silence a few years ago.  I heard it then and soon forgot about it.   It popped up on my FB feed with the video tying it to today's world and the Corona Virus.   It seemed timely and worth posting but in the end I much prefer the Simon and Garfunkel version.   For whats it's worth I've never heard anything else by Disturbed.


----------



## Doc

John Prine and Bonnie Raitt perform
Angel from Montgomery

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaHNUYAKDn4[/ame]


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Disturbed released that version of Sound of Silence a few years ago.  I heard it then and soon forgot about it.   It popped up on my FB feed with the video tying it to today's world and the Corona Virus.   It seemed timely and worth posting but in the end I much prefer the Simon and Garfunkel version.   For whats it's worth I've never heard anything else by Disturbed.



I don't usually post in this thread but I have to say that if you are going to cover a "classic", and I mean "CLASSIC", you have to bring more to the show that that rendition.  Totally forgettable.  Not worth mentioning.


----------



## Bamby

Please Come to Boston

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TedXFSUUboY[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

"Quarantine" a song by Mat Best and Tim Montana

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3xpRZITi2w[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You find the oddest things on you tube 

The Heimatdamisch:

 Sweet Child o' Mine (Guns n' Roses)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbsEZzgCwmI[/ame]

.
Highway to Hell (AC/DC)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_gtGfAail4[/ame]

From the comments:



> "This is so disturbing. To learn, after all these years, that Guns n Roses stole songs from a Polka band. Talk about destroying a young man's innocent illusions."
> 
> "I came for the cleavage, and stayed for the music."
> 
> "A Bavarian Helen Mirren."



:bouncy:


----------



## Bannedjoe

Well that was refreshingly entertaining!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> Well that was refreshingly entertaining!



Not what I expected either but after just a few seconds just had to watch it all!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Emmylou . . .

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPq4LGzBVV0[/ame]


----------



## Bannedjoe

Right now, I'm listening to....

My wife mumbling, grumbling and swearing to herself about some worthless lump of flesh crotchfruit that was ejected from her some 40 years ago.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9sPqs8H2I[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

Jennifer Warnes - First We Take Manhattan.
Really deserves better than a computer sound system. The recording is incredible on a great system



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNYiMxHbcE4[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bob Luman - Let's Think About Living


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k3I2fh-8VQ[/ame]


Melissa Luman - Lets Think About Living
(Bob’s daughter)


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCD3RQe3NRs[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fiddle Music!

Woody Paul (Riders In The Sky) and Ketch Secor (Old Crow Medicine Show) at The Fiddle House in East Nashville playing some of their favorite old time fiddle tunes. A film by Lisa LaFortune presented by The National Fiddler Hall Of Fame.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJa25e55-uI[/ame]

Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel (Rare Version)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b8tJnRNvp8[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MqRoSjzzATE[/ame]

I love this song.
A lot.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My dad's cousins band playing a cover. His cousins are the lead singer and the drummer. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=MApaVMr1T0s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You know anyone with a do-whacka-do?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxmTA26fYqI[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Desperado Triple Play . . .

Who was best?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i03Yhey8DJ4[/ame]

or

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myq0zxDHK1g[/ame]

Or maybe


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOhNrwScnwg[/ame]

Someone else?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kid Rock - All Summer Long



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSkFygPCTwE[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - GordonLightfoot


A tribute to the 29 men who died November 10, 1975, aboard the Edmund Fitzgerald in Lake Superior.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw[/ame]



Lyrics:

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down 
of the big lake they called "Gitche Gumee"
The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
when the skies of November turn gloomy
With a load of iron ore twenty-six thousand tons more
than the Edmund Fitzgerald weighed empty,
that big ship and true was a bone to be chewed
when the Gales of November came early

The ship was the pride of the American side
coming back from some mill in Wisconsin
As the big freighters go, it was bigger than most
with a crew and good captain well seasoned,
concluding some terms with a couple of steel firms
when they left fully loaded for Cleveland
And later that night when the ship's bell rang,
could it be the north wind they'd been feelin'?

The wind in the wires made a tattle-tale sound
and a wave broke over the railing
And ev'ry man knew, as the captain did too
'twas the witch of November come stealin'
The dawn came late and the breakfast had to wait
when the Gales of November came slashin'
When afternoon came it was freezin' rain
in the face of a hurricane west wind

When suppertime came the old cook came on deck sayin'
"Fellas, it's too rough t'feed ya"
At seven P.M. a main hatchway caved in; he said,
"Fellas, it's bin good t'know ya!"
The captain wired in he had water comin' in
and the good ship and crew was in peril
And later that night when 'is lights went outta sight
came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald

Does any one know where the love of God goes
when the waves turn the minutes to hours?
The searchers all say they'd have made Whitefish Bay
if they'd put fifteen more miles behind 'er
They might have split up or they might have capsized;
they may have broke deep and took water
And all that remains is the faces and the names
of the wives and the sons and the daughters

Lake Huron rolls, Superior sings
in the rooms of her ice-water mansion
Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams;
the islands and bays are for sportsmen
And farther below Lake Ontario
takes in what Lake Erie can send her,
And the iron boats go as the mariners all know
with the Gales of November remembered

In a musty old hall in Detroit they prayed,
in the Maritime Sailors' Cathedral
The church bell chimed 'til it rang twenty-nine times
for each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald
The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
of the big lake they call "Gitche Gumee"
"Superior," they said, "never gives up her dead
when the gales of November come early"


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Emmylou Harris and the Hot Band - One of These Days - Rodney Crowell playing the black and white guitar and singing backup with Albert Lee on lead guitar.

Beautiful lady with a beautiful voice


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ScWPA4Ecl0[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Two of my favorite guitar pickers . . .

Jerry Reed And Chet Atkins Jerrys Breakdown

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8KBhnebwE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFGZM7k951Y[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff2CN3HHHoM[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Homer & Jethro - The Battle of Kookamonga


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0mGFjAySTw[/ame]


----------



## 300 H and H

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVzsQ-RiT9U&list=RDVVzsQ-RiT9U&index=1[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acywr3k9lck&list=RDAcywr3k9lck&start_radio=1[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

I’ve dove back into some hair bands lately ..... WTF, how come mine aren’t coming up preview?

http://youtu.be/CqH34jNQVGg

http://youtu.be/66wOp9zngHA

http://youtu.be/l-hlcaCC_1I


----------



## Big Dog

My play list is diverse ......

http://youtu.be/atG_E6Y-2p4

http://youtu.be/FK7hjMprBbk

http://youtu.be/aIA-xlkWwoo


----------



## Kaper

Jim_S said:


> Emmylou Harris and the Hot Band - One of These Days - Rodney Crowell playing the black and white guitar and singing backup with Albert Lee on lead guitar.
> 
> Beautiful lady with a beautiful voice
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ScWPA4Ecl0






I've got a couple of CD's I made of Emmylou's songs and whenever I need to slow things down a bit, I play them. Just love her voice.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rest In Peace Eddie Van Halen
?

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CU-vvlFvzuk[/ame]


----------



## emily91

currently I'm listening to the radio

playing random chill music from the 60's and 70's


----------



## Doc

In 1988, Israel Kamakawiwo'ole called the recording studio at 3am and said he had to record a song right away. 15 minutes later, Israel arrived at the studio. The studio owner, Milan Bertosa said, "And in walks the largest human being I had seen in my life." A security guard gave the 500 pounds man a large steel chair to sit on. Milan said, "Then I put up some microphones, do a quick sound check, roll tape, and the first thing he does is 'Somewhere Over the Rainbow.' He played and sang, one take, 
and it was over."

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Great minds think alike. Lol. Yesterday, before I saw this, that song popped into my head so I picked up the guitar and started playing it. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## zekeusa

Simply amazing!!


----------



## jillcrate

Listening to my bad company cassette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 (Holy water)

Current song: Holy water

I think this is thier last good album!!


----------



## jillcrate

I cant edit my reply above,I was gonna merge this with it (Looks sloppy having 2 replies back to back)

Anyway I now am listening to my "Great country hits of the 40s,50s and 60s" record..

Current song: The wild side of life - Hank Thompson


----------



## jillcrate

Listening to my Surviver record (Vital Signs)

Current song: Broken Promises


----------



## jillcrate

Now listening to my Babyface cassette  (Tender lover)

Current song: Tender Lover


----------



## Ironman

AIC


----------



## jillcrate

Listening to my Keith Sweat cassette  (Make it last forever)

Current song: Dont Stop Your Love


----------



## jillcrate

Listening to my "100 proof - aged in soul" 8 track tape  (Somebodys been sleeping)

Current song: Somebodys been sleeping


----------



## jillcrate

Listening to my Judas Priest record  (Unleashed in the east)

Current song: Tyrant


----------



## NorthernRedneck

One of my favorite bands. Kutless. Saw them live in Duluth Minnesota a couple years ago.


----------



## Melensdad

Downloaded the first album from these guys.  The movie is based on their story.  The songs are pretty fun.


----------



## jillcrate

Listening to my Deep Purple 8 track  (Made in Japan)

Current song: Smoke on the water


----------



## Colt Gomez

Christmas is just around the corner. I hope that you guys are done buying and wrapping gifts for your loved ones.


----------



## jillcrate

Listening to my Maynard Ferguson record  (M.F. HORN)

Current song: Ballad to max

Goregous sounding analog!! (Jazz album)


----------



## Ironman

Another great 3 man band From Canada. Never gets old


----------



## Ironman




----------



## jillcrate

Im listening to one of my 8track tapes  (The mom and dads - In the blue canadian rockies)

Current song: In thr blue canadian Rockies


----------



## Ironman

Some good old oldies


----------



## Ironman




----------



## jillcrate

Im listening to one of my 8 track tapes  (The first authentic 1950s rock and roll collection) - Tape 2

Current song: A lovers question - Clyde Mcfatter


----------



## Echtwelniet

Lana Del Rey- YT playlist

Mzzls


----------



## Echtwelniet

Pearl jam - playlist

Mzzls


----------



## jillcrate

Im listening to my Genesis 8track tape  (Duke)

Current song: Misunderstanding


----------



## waybomb

We Let Her Down - Chris Isaak


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was listening to this last night and playing along on guitar.


----------



## jillcrate

Listening to my Al Stewart cassette  (Year of the cat)

Current song: On the border


----------



## olivegirl

I’m listening to the soundtrack from the series "Big Little Lie". Cold Little Heart - Michael Kiwanuka. I just love this song. When I hear it, I immediately relax, disconnect from the outside world and are morally transported to the coast of Australia. I don't know how it works, before that no soundtrack from the movie or series affected me like that. Sometimes I want to watch this series again just because every series starts with this song.


----------



## Ceee

I do like my country music and love this video.  It makes me laugh.
One of the comments on the video....proof that men never grow up , he's going to sell them in a pair and call it a rack


----------



## jillcrate

Listening to my Maxi Priest record  (Single)

Current song: CLOSE TO YOU - Full version (Not the shorter one ya hear on the radio often)


----------



## waybomb

Gotta love NOLA

Tuba Skinny - Going Back Home


----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## 300 H and H




----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## pirate_girl

Summer Side of Life







Canadian railroad trilogy 






Circle of steel






Race Among The Ruins


----------



## TJE




----------



## Backyardski




----------



## jillcrate

Listening to my Rush cassette  (Grace under pressure)

Current song: The body electric


----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## pirate_girl

Bump! Lol

Because I'm a 70s geek, I've been watching EVERY episode of the Partridge Family on tubi lol

I know they weren't really a band, as they had studio musicians covering for them.

Shirley Jones and David Cassidy did record some of the voice in later hits.


----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## jillcrate

Listening to my Deep Purple cassette  (Who do we think we are?)

Current song: Rat bat blue


----------



## jillcrate

Listening to my Ruby and the romantics record  (Our day will come)

Current song: Stranger on the phone


----------



## TJE




----------



## jillcrate

Listening to my Fleetwood Mac record  (First album)

Current song: No place to go


----------



## Ironman

Filter is an American rock band formed in 1993 in Cleveland, Ohio, by singer Richard Patrick and guitarist and programmer Brian Liesegang. The band was formed when Patrick desired to start his own band after leaving Nine Inch Nails as their touring guitarist.


----------



## waybomb

A 45 year old oldie - Supertramp
A Soapbox Opera - Live


----------



## Ironman




----------



## TJE




----------



## Doc

Stones in Prague.  Wow.


----------



## Big Dog

Listen to the words! And no he’s not the only one ……..


----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## jillcrate

Listening to one of my 8track tapes 

GENESIS - DUKE

Current song: Misunderstanding


----------



## Ironman

Love the 90’s. Primer 55


----------



## echo

rainy day woman song - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Ironman




----------



## zekeusa

Early Sinatra late 30's -40's


----------



## zekeusa

Santana,  no tengo a nadie


----------



## zekeusa

zekeusa said:


> Santana,  no tengo a nadie


Just wanted to say love Sinatra in his early years. At the moment I was listening to Santana live


----------



## TJE




----------



## Melensdad

I just downloaded some old _*Peter, Paul & Mary*_ songs into my playlist


----------



## echo

Emmy Lou


----------



## echo

Emmylou Harris Duet Songs List - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## echo

sissel kyrkjebø surrender - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Ironman




----------



## TJE




----------



## waybomb

I'm a bit weird when it comes to music. Don't really care for music meant for the masses. 
This one is what I see a cross between surf music, a little punk, a little DePeche Mode.
Russian.
Discovered this on instagram - somebody took the music and put it on top of Wednesday (Adams Family) dancing. Then another with Lurch.
In any event, the first few seconds suck, but then I like it.


----------



## Ironman

If you like it that’s all that counts Fred

I used to get really bored with southern rock but I grew to appreciate it more as I aged. I’ll never forget the time I took a trip to Florida, I was driving thru Alabama and this tune came on. I’ll never forget it.


----------



## echo

Zac Brown Band songs - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Ironman

Probably one of my all time favorite bands.


----------



## kaseyaldridge5

I am listening right now is podcast theme music on Youtube.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## echo

Nothing been busy cleaning out the garage of un-used things.
I took the stuff to Good Will and didn't have to say I was sorry for being white.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

Play it loud! RIP Lemmy


----------



## echo




----------



## TJE




----------



## echo




----------



## echo




----------



## echo

Great Music


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

@Big Dog  are you still around brother? You got me hooked on Seether back in the day lol.


----------



## Doc

Stevie Ray Vaughan covers Jimi Hendrix tune: Little Wing.  Amazing.


----------



## Doc

Most poplular song for every month of the 60's.    Interesting fun watch.


----------



## Misa

I  jamming to Red Velvet, Black Pink, Loona and Twice  (and yes, sooo many more!)


----------



## Ironman




----------



## PGBC

My daughter playing and singing this.

We are very open, and talk about everything. 

Many years ago I told my daughter about my crush on Debbie Gibson when I was young, and that my first dance with my first girlfriend was to this song, so sometimes she plays it. 
I was different than most when a kid/teen, I grew up a loner, very few friends, and mostly listened to older people's music.
But thought Debbie Gibson was so beautiful, talented, and amazing. 
Yes, I was THAT kid.


----------



## echo

sissel kyrkjebø surrender - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## pirate_girl

Because I've officially RETIRED.


----------



## Ironman

first time I heard this song was at a bar in Mexico. Lol


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

An oldie.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

PGBC said:


> But thought Debbie Gibson was so beautiful, talented, and amazing.
> Yes, I was THAT kid.


Aw, man. You weren't the only one. I was the same way growing up.


----------



## PGBC

Jumpin' Jack McDaniels said:


> Aw, man. You weren't the only one. I was the same way growing up.




Glad to know that I wasnt the only one.

I'm 44 now, about the time I was really getting into music, and girls, she was a huge star.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

PGBC said:


> I'm 44 now, about the time I was really getting into music, and girls, she was a huge star.


I'm 40 and I was the same way. Hell, I had a massive crush on my kindergarten teacher when I was 5. I started kinda young.


----------



## echo

crazy waylon jennings - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Misa




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Misa




----------



## echo

bobby bare four strong winds - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Lenny

1950s and 1960s on KMRR 98.3 FM in Spencer Iowa.


----------



## Misa




----------



## Ironman




----------



## TJE

Good story. Great song.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Ironman said:


>


I haven't heard anything from Pop Evil in a while now. Hell of a good band.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## echo

rainy day woman song - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Ironman

NSFW


----------



## Ironman

Doc said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan covers Jimi Hendrix tune: Little Wing.  Amazing.


I was working in Lake Geneva that morning, about 10 miles away from where he crashed. It’s all back roads from my house to Alpine valley.  I’ll never forget how foggy it was that morning.


----------



## Misa

I really connect with this song because it talks about anxiety


----------



## TJE




----------



## Misa

Ironman said:


> _I was working in Lake Geneva that morning, about 10 miles away *from where he crashed. *It’s all back roads from my house to Alpine valley.  I’ll never forget how foggy it was that morning._



I didn't know that Stevie Ray Vaughan passed away.  I only liked one of his songs, but this song I really liked a lot! It's like a mix of rock and roll with sultry sounds _(if that makes any sense!)._ I remember it because I heard it when I was in a bar with my friends, and when it started playing, I liked it right away! I liked it so much I had to get up and go look at the screen to see what the name of that song was. 

I will always remember Stevie Ray from this one AWESOME song:


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> NSFW


I almost posted this yesterday


----------



## echo

lacy j. dalton 16th avenue - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Ironman

These old boys are still around. One of the few long hair 80’s bands I liked.


----------



## Big Dog

Ironman said:


> @Big Dog  are you still around brother? You got me hooked on Seether back in the day lol.


I around occasionally ……. I got a lot going on these days, mostly it ain’t so good.


----------



## Gary O'

I'm an ol' fart

So. I listen to stuff like this

Heh, Cohen sings so ugly, it comes out rather beautiful


----------



## echo

Emmylou Harris Duet Songs List - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Ironman

Midnight Rider


----------



## Gary O'

Got Ray cranked up


----------



## echo

Suzy Bogguss Biggest Hits - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## pirate_girl

Wayback machine stuff.


----------



## pirate_girl

For my little fruit-basket Green Day lovin' adopted forum son.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## TJE




----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Two renditions of the original.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Ironman




----------



## echo

scotch and soda kingston trio youtube - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Ironman




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Ironman

Only stones song I like. Probably because it was played in one of my favorite movies. “Blow”.


----------



## TJE




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## echo




----------



## Ironman

I’m listening to Chris Cornell (Audioslave). Below is a pic of Chris with the Mayor of Kyiv, Ukraine.




Chris Cornell with Cat Stevens.


----------



## echo

flesh and blood johnny cash youtube - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Ironman

“It gets really difficult to be the guy that has to talk about your dead friends all the time. ... After 15 years of talking about my friends dying, you just really want to focus on life and moving forward because that's really all I can control. I miss the hell out of all of them." - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Big Dog

Ironman said:


>


I like that!


----------



## Big Dog

Ironman said:


> I’m listening to Chris Cornell (Audioslave). Below is a pic of Chris with the Mayor of Kyiv, Ukraine.
> 
> View attachment 145757
> Chris Cornell with Cat Stevens.


I thought I’d heard everything Chris did!


----------



## Big Dog

This ran by my FB feed about 2 weeks ago and I’m still mesmerized by the harmony. Can’t even guess how many times I’ve listened to it since


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Big Dog

O


Ironman said:


>


classic, favorite ….. LLAIC, my favorite band …… the live acoustic is awesome and it’s quite evident Staley was on what killed him.


----------



## Big Dog

Destined to be a classic!


----------



## Gary O'

This kid amazes and amuses me


----------



## Syth

A track from the new Haiduk album _Diabolica_


----------



## Ironman




----------



## echo

Gary O' said:


> This kid amazes and amuses me


Another Sissel coming up?


----------



## echo

faron young four in the morning song - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## echo

Emmylou Harris Duet Songs List - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## echo

Wait for the smile after the song is over







						speak softly love theme from the godfather - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## echo

Having a Michelob and listening

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...eos/search?q=Zac+Brown+Band+songs&FORM=VDRESM


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Rest in peace Taylor.
If you were never a Foo Fighters fan, you won't appreciate.


----------



## TJE




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

The way my night is going,


----------



## Ironman




----------



## echo

Having a vodka seven to wash the dirt down


----------



## Ironman




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Melensdad

I have not really added many tunes to my playlist but I have started listening to the BEN SHAPIRO podcast.  Very interesting stuff.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

Happy 420.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## echo




----------



## Lenny




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

Does anyone listen to Led Zeppelin anymore? Haven’t heard that name in ages. Anywhere.


----------



## TJE

Ironman said:


> Does anyone listen to Led Zeppelin anymore? Haven’t heard that name in ages. Anywhere.


I have been buying their albums on vinyl for the last couple of months. A lot of the old stuff is being reissued. Vinyl is making a bit of a comeback, even for the newer music. Now if I could only find Led Zeppelin on eight track.


----------



## echo




----------



## Mark1911

Love this version of Toto’s Africa…


----------



## ErinKeegan

Frames - rise (my favourite)


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Don't know why it was so difficult to find the original version.
YouTube you suck lol

The tune.
❤


----------



## pirate_girl

Wait for the lyrics...
 
A quiz if you will.
Lol


----------



## Ironman

I was hauling topsoil today and tuned into pubic radio out of Madison Wisconsin  and I heard this cool cover of “ghost rider”.


----------



## Ironman

Gov’t Mule


----------



## TJE




----------



## Ironman

An oldie


----------



## echo




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## echo

squaws along the yukon song - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Ironman

opening for the Offspring at the Rave in Milwaukee tomorrow night.


----------



## echo

lacy j. dalton 16th avenue - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Ironman

For some reason I think @Doc likes this song.


----------



## Doc

You'd be right on with that guess.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Ironman

Gone for 18 years as of today I think.


----------



## Syth




----------



## echo




----------



## Ross 650

I just listened to and watched an oldie---Rebel Without a Cause!!


----------



## Ironman

Cold


----------



## Ironman

"That was a great time, the summer of '71 - I can't remember it, but I'll never forget it!" Lemmy Kilmister
.


----------



## Ironman

I was on my way to Florida for the first time by car a few years ago. Cruising thru Alabama and the song “Sweet home Alabama “ came on. I’ll never forget that  - it sent tingles down my leg like Chris Mathew used to get when Obama spoke.


----------



## NormaG

*Pink Floyd/Lennon* mashup.


----------



## TJE




----------



## Ironman

TJE said:


>


The hell. That’s pretty cool.


----------



## Ironman

On this date in 1977, Dave Mason released the single “We just disagree”


----------



## bigburgerboi2005

Currently listening to a vaporwave playlist:


----------



## Ironman

Happy Birthday man. Same age as me (Layne)

Check out Jerry Cantrell in this one @Big Dog


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## Ironman

Never was a fan of Springsteen, but I love Bob Seger


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

Black Sabbath released their 2nd LP "Paranoid" in the UK on Sept. 18, 1970. It was the band's only LP to top the UK Albums Chart until the release of 13 in 2013. Paranoid contains several of the band's signature songs, including "Iron Man", "War Pigs" and the title track, which was the band's only Top 20 hit, reaching number 4 in the UK charts. It is often regarded as one of the most quintessential and influential albums in heavy metal history. 
Also, the band had originally wanted to call the record "War Pigs" but decided against it when the record label suggested it might sound like it was a pro -Vietnam record.
-college of rock and roll knowledge (fb)


----------



## pirate_girl

The Struts, doing Bowie on Howard Stern.


----------



## tommu56




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Lenny




----------



## Ironman




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

Relaxing to some good old hippy music


----------



## Lenny




----------



## pirate_girl

This.

Only because of Slash.
❤


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Syth

Haiduk - _Wraithavoc_ [blackened death metal]


----------



## jillcrate

Listening to my R. Kelly record  (R. Kelly)

Current song: Intro (First song on side 1)


----------



## Mark1911

The coolest rendition of “ Africa” I’ve seen.


----------



## pirate_girl

Not the taste in music of everyone here.
I know who would like it though.
Repeat.
On repeat.
Lol


----------



## Ironman




----------



## TJE




----------



## Doc

I love the Wilburys.   A little video about how they happened and created their first CD.


----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## TRUMP FOREVER

If this is your first time hearing Morgan James, get ready.

Not that long ago, this was the first YouTube video I ever heard which featured her artistry and it only had a million or so views.

Now?

25,000,000+ views. 8,000 comments.

Maps - Vintage 1970s Soul Maroon 5 Cover ft. Morgan James​


----------



## TRUMP FOREVER

Sledgehammer by Peter Gabriel (Morgan James cover)​




​
I like to watch the expression on the faces of the superb backup singers as they come to realize what an impressive singer Ms James is.


----------



## TRUMP FOREVER

Mark1911 said:


> The coolest rendition of “ Africa” I’ve seen.


I have never been coordinated enough, or bothered trying enough, to master left handed finger snapping.

I HAVE faked it on occasion.

No one suspected a thing.

I hope.


----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------



## TJE




----------

